# My war horse of Doom.



## Cherrij

I can also do a quick background on myself.
I started riding when I was 6. A few pony rides, a few rides on a big horse, and then breaks in between. But I was always begging my mom to take me to the stable (her cousin has one). The we bought a house and my relatives made a present to us - a young colt. 16 months old weird thing. So I went and took riding classes once a week, and also learnt more about being around horses, previously I had always helped in the stable, bring water, muck out, brush the floors, bring horses in from the fields etc. Mind you, I was 12 when I got my horse. My family was not too horse savvy, so it was interesting experience. Ofc my baby boy got gelded, for one, he was a chriptorh (only one of the testicles was down) and for 2, we didnt need a young stud. So ye.. I was learning with him, and he was learning from me. he was my first horse to start 2 years after I got him. Before then we had just amazing relationship, played a lot of games etc. then when he was 4 my mother moved to another country for work, I started skipping school, and apparently was offered a good deal for a young horse that loved to buck me off every now and then. As all grandmas and aunts were petrified that I will brake my neck one day, I gave in to the pressure with the idea that soon I can buy a dead broke horse and not have to risk my young head. Update on my baby I got 3 years later, we found him in Finland, I went to visit, he recognized me, we played fetch in his paddock, and ofc first time I rode, I landed on the ground  He loved me 
2 years ago on Christmas day I got a message that he has been put down due to heart issues (he had changed owners before that anyway, as the Finish girl I saw said he was way too big for her, she was about 150+cm and he was about 170+) 
SO I have been horseless for many years, taking lessons here and there, a few trainers, a few stables, ridden in a few countries and so on. 

I gotta run now, so I can continue later...


----------



## Chevaux

I think Grand is a very handsome horse - I really like the look of him.


----------



## Cherrij

Chevaux said:


> I think Grand is a very handsome horse - I really like the look of him.


Thank you, he struck my heart the moment I saw him, even in his miserable state. Now when he feels good and is starting to show his personality, I love him even more.. 

But even the vet's student today said that she likes the look of him, he is a handsome horse..


----------



## Cherrij

Yesterday I forgot to ask a few things to the vet, so communicated with her today, It is so good that I can even ask a few questions to her on FB. 
So, we decided as I cannot keep him in a box, and a small paddock is a risk that he will just run more when he doesn't see his pal, we keep him as he is, but I use MSM Power Liniment, to help heal his leg. 
So today I bought it, put it on his leg - he was unsure if he should let me massage weird things in his legs, and then even a bandage? What do I dare to do... However with some talking to him, things got done.. The bandage will be on for a few hours, and then I take it off, and let him go.. 
However, I purchased a Gym Ball for them... and they were quite boring.. the Jolly ball also just sits around the pasture all day long 

The epic ball, with a fantastic text on it.. "Body Sculpture since 1965" 







They have no idea whats going to happen, so they happily graze and ignore me.. 







I got Grand to follow me, but today Teddy doesn't seem to think I have anything better on the other side of the pasture.. 







"What in the seven horse hells is this?"







"Something stinky"







"However, seems completely harmless... I just wonder why Momma thinks we need it here.. "







"Ok, if my cowardly goofball of a bro can say its ok, then I will accept it too.. "







And whats in it for me?







A wrapped up leg with MSM cream to help heal the muscle...


----------



## Labrador

Grand is gorgeous and he looks so much better now! He really is so beautiful-I love his little star!


----------



## Cherrij

Labrador said:


> Grand is gorgeous and he looks so much better now! He really is so beautiful-I love his little star!


Thanks, I like the start too. However, I am very happy that in 3 months his forelock has grown, because you can see in the last pic of the first post, where he is looking at me with a halter on, over his bum, how short it was.. I was horrified when I saw what the previous people have done... he looked like a hobo... long mane on the neck, short forelock, showing the star, skinny, unhappy.. now he looks like a horse 





Oh yea, yesterday I was unsaddling Teddy, gave the saddle pad to grand to sniff, put the saddle on his back. when I went to his blind side to check the saddle, he did move, but otherwise, he didn't bat an eye for saddling etc.


----------



## Cherrij

When I look at the pictures of the leg wrapped, I laugh at how miniscule that standard fleece wrap looks like on his leg. I already need XL legguards. Full bridle didn't fit. a full halter is on its last hole... 

Yesterday he was a dumdum. I was working with a beginner rider and teddy in the "round pen" and Grand was just nearby. at one point he decided to canter on the outside to keep up with Teddy's trot.. I had to tell him off, but then I was standing and drooling, as he had picked up a perfectly smooth, clean and correct LEFT canter - he mainly canters right, and atm its his left fore that hurts.... so ye.. he is a weirdo. 
But he had his msm cream twice yesterday, and also an addition to his feed, now he gets wheat purree with stud cubes and some alfalfa blend to put some fat on him for the winter.. Today I am not sure I have time for anything with him, but just feeding.. 

Teddy on the other hand was fantastic yesterday, pulling the girl's nose a little in walk and so on, but then I made them trot in the "round pen" without the reigns at all, as he cannot go anywhere.. she was learning to balance herself again (easy cuz she is a dancer, but hard cuz dancers balance differently) and to do rising trot on the correct leg and not disturb the horse.. 
And then I was standing with my mouth open... with a bouncy beginner teddy trots evenly forward, starts to stretch down for a few steps at a time, and even starting to bend inwards on his own... I could not believe my eyes.. so I guess I found his therapy 
Normally he is stiff as a board and does not want to stretch down.. But i guess I will also go in the round pen and work with that myself.. it gives us a big circle to work him, I can recheck my balance, and he can train his muscles..


----------



## Cherrij

Today I was slightly lazy after Uni, so I didn't ride, but lunged Teddy in the "round pen" free... did lots of trotting, direction changes, some ground poles, and some small jumps.. just to get him doing some gymnastics and getting on the way to build muscles. 
He was making me happy by stretching down in trot, I think he is settling in the balance of a circle, so that sounds good to me. Of course, he would advance faster if I had time and energy to work more, which I will once I get rid of my cold.
He jumps average at the moment, being sloppy, not too keen again.. I guess its his lack of balance as well... but after 20-30 minutes of trot and about 10 jumps he was not even sweaty, just warm.. but I could not do it any more as it was getting boring for me too.. he only got extra interested when I kept him changing direction after every half circle or so. the circle is aproxx 20 m diameter.. so bigger than a lunge line normally is. 

Grand got his extra feed today, Teddy is on diet, apart from grass and hay 
and then I still had to wait for my friend so I went nuts, put a bridle on him.. totally NOT impressed.. 








THEN, I set him up with a lunging belt, and double long lines!! 








Is it just me, or does his bridle look miniscule? well it's actually Teddy's bridle, but it is the only one with the widest noseband, and longest browband. Grand has a massive brow, and I think the biggest head I ever worked with. this is a full bridle, and looks tiny. the poll part needs to be longer, it makes me want wider straps, and even the standard bit rings look small. I was a nicer, also a longer bit for him. this one barely fits, and I want other type of rings on it. maybe just the very big ones, or maybe olive or smth else. 
This one is not an option.. 








And off to work we went. Of course, it did not start this easy.. we worked for about 20 minutes on all this for the first time in his life. At first he was all weird, but I had him with the driving reigns and the lunge line.. and then he was actually half ok with me disappearing from his sight.. lots of work, but we are getting there.. he accepted it all Ok-ish, he is very playful with the bit - tosses his tongue over if it's too loose (or any looser than it was today) and he also tries to escape any pressure on it.. I need to work on his breaks better, so that he respects my commands better. 













I am very proud of him, he got lots of hugs and kisses for being perfect little baby 
So this is what we can work up to perfection until his leg heals.. as long as I can keep him off running.. he ran around Teddy again.. makes me a bit sad, he is torturing his own leg.. 
my hand feels better from the msm cream, dunno about his leg..


----------



## Cherrij

Today was a big day. They, didn't have to do anything. Suddenly in the morning I am changing fences, making their pasture smaller, asking them to move away, and being all weird. 
Then I disappear after giving them some hay to eat.. 

Then, I come home and they are nowhere to be seen. However, WE GOT HAY! whole lot of 20 round bales.. and rolled one in for them. just had to go and find them. 
Their shelter got fixed too, just need to get isolators for the electric fence so I can connect the shelter back to the pasture.







They discovered the food, and attacked it.. 
And kept munching, no matter what we did (I had a guy with a trimmer working in the pasture.. ) and the rest are in the background atm.. 








After munching on hay for hours they also saw me go and give them more fresh water.. and they where cute.. just Teddy needs to have his special hairstyle all the time.. Grand just got his mane brushed as I had taken him out of the pasture to eat his bucket..


----------



## Cherrij

Cherrij said:


> I was a nicer, also a longer bit for him. this one barely fits, and I want other type of rings on it. maybe just the very big ones, or maybe olive or smth else.


Whoa, I just realised, that the beginning of the sentence does not make sense.. I wanted to say " I want a nicer, longer bit for him... "

Sheesh.. I guess my fingers got tired and could not say what my mind thinks


----------



## Cherrij

It has started to rain again.. but the horses are just munching on their hay. I most likely will not have time to work with them today, as I got other, more important things going on... but just a slight concern about the fact that Teddy coughs every now and then, and the rain comes with some cold wind.. but the shelter is blocked off atm.. I guess tomoro I have to work it out, or later today, so they do have access to it.


----------



## EquineBovine

Lovely horses! Looking forward to seeing how you go


----------



## Cherrij

EquineBovine said:


> Lovely horses! Looking forward to seeing how you go


I am impatient myself.. I wanna see some results, but I know it will be months, and months and months.. I already regret I did not measure grand when he came in, both for height and weight. That I haven't written how long it took to get some things done.. but overall there is some progress, so we keep going 


They are annoying my dogs now - running around the pastures


----------



## EquineBovine

Ah yes, but you can SEE the progress from those photos. He is a handsome chappy


----------



## Cherrij

EquineBovine said:


> Ah yes, but you can SEE the progress from those photos. He is a handsome chappy


I am glad to hear it 
I really hope his leg heals soon enough and I can put his mind to work and keep him busy, build more muscles and make sure he is strong, happy and his life is full


----------



## Cherrij

I am at a loss.
Teddy now needs a cough syrup, lots of workouts, clearing his lungs out - so we need canter.
after 20 minutes on the lunge in trot he is not getting softer or flexing inwards, bending slightly, he runs straight. canter cue he ignores 2-4 times on average.. I have to pull him on a smaller circle and then he reacts, with trying to bolt off... 
his canter is ALWAYS cross fired.. I do not want to encourage that, but its blooooooody hard to get him to canter even a single step correctly.. 
I don't want to tie him down in the correct bend and then ask. I cannot ride for 2 hours a day either, I will be totally worn out and useless after that.
I don't have a proper arena either. I don';t have hills anywhere near to use for balance work. 
I have no idea how to work this all out, and he is not even mine, and even though his owner wants to see progress his attitude usually is "he does all I need him to do.. "
No he doesn't, or you don't care how unbalanced and **** your horse is at the moment.. 

Ok, I just called my trainer, and she will come over to my place to ride him.. hopefully explain how to work with him and what I can do.. but thats on Monday. today is tuesday. I still got 5 days to try to work with him... grrr... 

sometimes he ****es me right off, as I know he can do things, but he pretends to be stupid and unable to work.. I guess I am missing a lot, and nobody apart from the trainer can help me at the moment.. 

he also really needs his massage to rule out any hindquarter problems, as the massager, when she was here, said he looks stiff on his hind end.. 

Grand is fine, still lame, but eats and is happy..


----------



## Cherrij

Teddy gets a massage today!!!! :clap:

And of course his feed with cough syrup and some lung tea.. 

Grand just derps around.
Maybe I get to make a "round pen" again.


----------



## EquineBovine

Bloody hell! Good luck! :O


----------



## Cherrij

EquineBovine said:


> Bloody hell! Good luck! :O


Thanks.
Well, he was massaged and stretched a little today, and then they went to the forest for a little walk. Of course, as it's raining nothing was done, but they brought me the isolators, so I can fix the fence around the shelter now. 

They both got their buckets, but still need to lunge Teddy today.. 

Teddy's owner said, that because he has not been here for about 10 days, he can see that Grand is filling out, some parts look nicer..


----------



## Cherrij

I don't know to cry or to laugh, or just hit myself with a hammer, or close my head in a door, or shoot myself or hang myself... 
Teddy feels fabulous.. he was running, and cantering correctly full speed.... but that caused some problems... 
Grand is lame in 2 legs now.. his hind leg hurts.. i dont know where, I dont know what happened... nothing is warm, nothing is swollen (yet) but i put MSM cream all over that hind leg, put him in a box to rest for a while, while Teddy calms down.. and will take him out later.
Vet will come over tomoro to assess the situation, see if there is any swelling or anything.. she also suggested that I might need to split them up..


----------



## Zexious

/IWantMorePictures :>


----------



## Cherrij

Zexious said:


> /IWantMorePictures :>


Here you go. LOADS. Sorry for the quality though - its quite dark in rain here and my lens is not the lightest when zoomed in.l. 

Teddy (aka Gvidons) was going nuts. I guess he felt awesome a few hours after his massage and feed with cough medicine.. 







Barely ever see him stretch out like this







You can see the difference of one hand in height - Teddy's neck goes along Grand's back  Grand is wary; he knows Teddy is up to no good. 







And he is right - Teddy explodes again, trying to make Grand move too. 































But Grand is totally not keen on it.. as you can see his left hind is already resting - he was not willing to walk with me later.. I hope he was just kicked somewhere in the muscle, nothing more serious please. 







But Teddy's owner said he can see a difference in 10 days for his weight, he has filled out more.. 







With such face, our dear friend, The Teddy grumbles about that he runs alone, and Grand won't budge...


----------



## Cherrij

I had some things to take out of this awesome confo pic, and told my friend I will be fine with anything, as long as its clear and no pink fluffy unicorns around in the pic.. 
This is the edit that has take out some things from the background (tyres for jumps etc)







and here is her fun edit, to bother me.. 







And he is cantering off again, and I am very pleased to see correct canter  as he used to crossfire even when free running about.. 







What he manages to do with his legs I shall never understand.







2 minute naptime.. 







And off he is again.. 







"Catch me if you can" or "I believe I can fly"







Struttin' his stuff.







Yeehaaaah...







HE HAS NOT CROSSFIRED!!!!! :clap::hug::thumbsup::happydance:


----------



## Cherrij

And the last few from today... took over 300, had to cut out all the blurry ones, all the dark ones, all the same ones... and cut it down to as little as possible.. 
Sometimes he trots nicely too







And recently he has started to stretch.. 







And is interested when he sees someone arrive (Pardon the mess around him, its remains of a jump and his ball, which he ignores... )








I would actually rather he was pushing the ball around, not Grand, especially if he is clearly in pain..


----------



## EquineBovine

That cross firing almost looks like pacing haha glad to see he is feeling better and hope Grand sorts himself out too


----------



## Cherrij

EquineBovine said:


> That cross firing almost looks like pacing haha glad to see he is feeling better and hope Grand sorts himself out too


I still don't know what Teddy is capable of doing with his legs. 

Soon time to check on Grand.


----------



## BigNickMontana

They are both mighty fine looking horses.


----------



## Cherrij

BigNickMontana said:


> They are both mighty fine looking horses.


Thank you  They might not appreciate it, but I do. 
I am very hopeful that no matter what struggle we have now, in the end we will all be very happy


----------



## Cherrij

Teddy's lungs sound clear, Grand's knee is swollen. 
Teddy will still get his syrup, and also a lot more work, when I get around it. all day waiting for wet didn't get to move him, but he ran around a bit when I took Grand inside to eat, dry up a little so I can put the msm cream on him to help with the swelling.
Grand seems to have been kicked just above the knee, so the swelling has gone down around the knee. We have homeopathic painkiller injections to do, nothing too strong, but to help him heal and feel better. massaging the leg, putting the cream on, and working Teddy so hard, that he has no energy left to bother Grand. 
And their shelter is fully connected to the pasture and looks good. they rather sit in the rain though..


----------



## Cherrij

After a grooming massage, massaging the swelling off his knee, putting more MSM cream on, Grand had some quality munching time with me.. we went to the orchard where the lushest grass is at the moment and just let him graze for a while.. He was really enjoying it, plus the suprise hidden apples he found 
However, why would he eat the rotten ones?


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Grand is very very handsome! Love him! You have the War Horse of Doom, I have the Evil Horse of Doom - are these two involved in some eternal battle of good and evil somewhere? :lol:


----------



## Cherrij

EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> Grand is very very handsome! Love him! You have the War Horse of Doom, I have the Evil Horse of Doom - are these two involved in some eternal battle of good and evil somewhere? :lol:


Thank you  I love hearing compliments for him, because he was a scruffy looking empty space when I got him. Now he is a big sleepy pretty baby  

Maybe, but you definitely gave me a good laugh, thank you very much, I needed it today after ranting about things...


----------



## Cherrij

Grand stood almost like a champ for his injection, today he doesn't need one. When I get back from uni I will talk with him and massage the leg and look it over.. 

Teddy got some hard time yesterday, as a friend came over and reminded me of some tricks how to get him more balanced and in control. We got him in a frame for a few steps at a time, got him to elevate his front slightly in trot, and also managed to canter on a correct canter! Right canter he can do, left canter he raises correct, crosses within 3 steps.


----------



## Cherrij

Wow... I am tired. Yes, it is to do with the fact that I am nowhere near being fit enough to work the horses like they should be worked (well Teddy atm) but also because we had quite an intense lesson.
Yesterday the friend that came over, told and showed me how to get this particular horse to accept the bit, move into it and get him to start flexing and bending more. 
We start by putting the outside reign on as a wall and move the inside hand out and lower to ask for the nose to come inside and a slight bend in the neck and the body (he does drop his shoulder out, so its hard work with my legs too) and lower the neck too, to start stretching down. He knows all this theoretically, just has forgotten it. 
So once he starts having and inward bend, we play with circles and spirals, switch directions with long straight lines in between to change the bend, and work on moving off the leg, as he sometimes falls way too much inward. Overall, there is progress in 2 lessons already. Yesterday he had a little too much because I wanted her to see how he canters and the problems he has, however with correct bend in trot we can raise a correct right canter... he can do it.. he is easier to balance and straighten or bend when sitting in trot, but I don't do it too much just yet, because he is not completely prepared to carry me in sitting trot - i need to work on that too.. 
Overall today he could hold his head/neck position a lot longer (no worries, his hindquarters work all the time, its now all about connecting the pieces), however he drops too close to his chest quite often, like evading the bit and ignores the encouragement to go lower down and stretch out. so every single time I got him to stretch a little he got lots of praises. Even though my legs feel very weird right now, I am actually happy after a ride for once.. and also gives me motivation to keep going, working hard and getting myself fitter, and him too.. 

They just got a fresh bale of hay (6 days for one) so we will consume about 5 bales a month, which should add up to 1250 kg per 2 horses in 1 month, aproxx 35 kg a day is consumed. that includes hay loss due to mold, rot, stomping in the ground etc. 

Grand seems to be very trusting in me, he lets me touch him almost anywhere (havent tried every single spot) however today he has a weird bulge on the inside of his swollen knee. So i worked with massaging that by hand, and will massage him with water from the hose too.. need to go and do that. 
Progress appears... i just hope Grand's knee heals well..


----------



## Cherrij

So... Grand's leg seems to be improving, the swelling is going down, and he is not too keen on massages anymore.. yesterday for his pain meds, he barely flinched when I put the needle in ( I am no expert, so it doesn't happen that well or fast)

Teddy's owner never came yesterday, so I called my friend that lives less than 1 mile away, and asked if she wanted to go to the forest, for a nice trail ride. She said, as long as the rain has stopped. So we went. It was amazing, just walking around for a few miles, alltogether an hour of walk. Didnt want to trot as her horse is quite interesting and not the most perfect ride. 
Teddy greated him as if Teddy was still a stud - a loud neigh, neck stretched out, being all big and proud. But I got him to respond back to me, so I can mount again, and we walked on. I let them go first out of her yard, as Teddy is smaller and easier to hold him back a little. 
Then later I joined them at their side, as Teddy wasn't pulling me towards him but walking nicely side to side. their strides almost matched, so it was no problem for both to stay in the same level. At one point Teddy did try to fall in on that horse, when my aunt called and whilst I was telling her that I will call back later, teddy went quite close, as he was ignoring my leg and the reigns.. afterwards ofc he did fine with moving off my leg.. just not that moment. 
It was a great pleasure, and cannot wait for this afternoon when we go together again and try some trot too.. 
the only time that was not nice was when a dog jumped out of bushes near a house, both horses spooked, well they had spooked already before, as they were waiting for dogs, The other one spun 180° around, Teddy attempted, almost landed on that horses bum, but backed off very fast. managed to get them forwards, just to get them jump sideways in a potatoe field because the dog jumped out of the bushes.. we both stayed on, regained control really fast, and managed to walk back out with no problems.. 

I was so happy.. and I am very impatient to see how my baby will train to ride and accept trail rides and other horses..


----------



## Cherrij

Today no trail ride, cuz Teddy's owner came over late afternoon, all ill so his GF went out to the forest with Teddy and then it was raining.. and I couldn't ride.. got very annoyed as I could have organised my easy morning ride for about 11 am when they only arrived at 2pm... 

Grand is better - limps very little, seems to have regained some of the joys in his life, tried to jump around a little... but they are trying to stay safe as they know its very slippery when wet. 
the swelling seems to be leaving his leg too, so all shall be well I guess..


----------



## Cherrij

Oh my, I have just a little too many amazing pics from this morning.. about 79 was it? cannot post them all here..


----------



## Cherrij

And there still are many many more... I think I will need to make flickr account  or need to learn to take less photos, and not so many similar but amazing ones


----------



## Cherrij

Grr... Grand went through the fence while I was working with Teddy. I had the electricity off as I was about to tie off some bits of the tape and it would be done. Ok, put him back no problem. He at least lets me get to him and catch him. 

Later they both broke out with electricity on - i think the wind helped them. Grand was easy to catch again, Teddy was trying my patience. Got them in, and saw Grand attempt to walk through the fence again, I think he got hit enough not to try again soon. I might need to stronger generator, and I need to think of different options.
Grand seemed not lame, then he had to run like mad, and seemed to limp a little. I was supposed to give him pain meds today, but not sure I wanna do that when he runs like this. 
They both need a lot of work to stop this nonsense. but i guess no forest for me today again.. rain started and soon it will be dark. Grand is lame - cannot work. what to do?









































few more to follow, gotta run. But they felt **** good today...


----------



## Cherrij

I had a lovely trail ride - Teddy is becoming my almost fearless trail monster. Just walks on, calms the other horse and enjoys a walk with me on his back. Today the dog didn't spook us, it came out slower and more visible, so just barked and the horses ignored it pretty much. 
Teddy was shaking his head a lot, I don't know, telling the other horse something or being a derp, and I moved the reign to stop him - he almost shat his pants! guess he kinda forgot that on the other end of the reigns there is a person 
Otherwise he was really cool, and I was suprised how easy it was for us to split up, she lives about 10-15 minutes from me, so I had to walk home alone.. 
But he barely tried to walk back with them, walked on in quite dark forest with no problems - just doing his job well, and I really enjoyed the quiet walk. 
At first we were trotting to get there faster - in forest he opens up so much that I cannot do my posting trot that well - i keep having to put my legs back in place. However in one turn there were our friends waiting - Teddy has good brakes - I landed on his neck 

Grand on the other hand broke through the electric fence twice today... I came home and he showed up from the yard. Need to inspect tomoro what he has done.. where do the footsteps go. and need to recheck the whole fence, why it seems to not hit him like its supposed to. And probably need to stall him from now on when I go to the forest.


----------



## EquineBovine

Naughty pony!
Ahem...photos?


----------



## Cherrij

EquineBovine said:


> Naughty pony!
> Ahem...photos?


There are no photos of a breakaway horse, no photos of trails yet - as it was dark, or my trail monster was a bit fidgety so I could not take any pics that would not blure out  

however, there are a few more from this morning. 
Morning after there was frost and the fog is filled with sunshine is almost like the magic time of the day.























This would be Teddy exploring the shelter that they have for use at the moment. They do not stay there much though. 







This is what we built today. This is the front view - it has 4.3 m wide front side, 3.25m sides, the back side will be closed, there will be roof, and maybe with time we make a quick another wall on the left side of this picture, to catch the biggest winds. This is basically a structure to keep the hay bale under so the autumn rain and such doesn't ruin it when they are eating. As the last one was almost instantly trampled into mud.


----------



## Cherrij

One peak at our trails - most of them are some random paths in the forests, or a dirt road that leads somewhere. but forests on all sides 

yesterday it took us 1.26 hours to do it. Basically just walk, and then I trotted a little on the way home where there were no puddles on the road, got home, got back on in the field and worked on some flexion in walk, as the ground is very soggy and we cannot attempt trot at home. 








But yesterday nothing scared him - he did stop when he saw our friends, and tiptoed forwards for a bit then, but otherwise he did fine.. didn't even get scared of the dog anymore.. soon enough we will have mastered the trails in walk and can start adding some trot, and in a month or so after trotting maybe canter.

P.S. The shelter for hay is not finished as it should have been, as its pouring down. Luckily I have Uni today anyway, so horses get a day off because of that and because of the rain. Grand seemed to limp a little coming towards me, so tomoro I need to check him out properly again. Because he had stopped being lame, and never got the last pain medications, because he was running like mad


----------



## Zexious

Ear photos! Those are my favorite! I love this thread, they are both so lovely~


----------



## Cherrij

Zexious said:


> Ear photos! Those are my favorite! I love this thread, they are both so lovely~


Very hard to take ear photos on this horse with a phone - he keeps moving forwards, or if I get him to stand still, my camera is too slow to take the picture fast enough before he moves again  He is just very curious and wants to look around  

I am glad you like this thread


----------



## Cherrij

Hurray - I survived another uni weekend (I don't particulary like going to bed after 11pm and waking up around 6am the following morning). However, got home later yesterday, called my friend, and hopped on Teddy - even though tired I needed that forest therapy.
At first he was weird and not letting me get on (need to work on that in the field one day or two)
Then he wanted to trot... 
Then he spooked from the other horse again (stops with digging his front hooves in the ground)
But then he calmed the other horse and this time we walked for about 1 hour and 40 minutes - just didnt turn on endomondo as my phone was almost dead anyway.
But it was really nice and we had mud and puddle challanged - they mostly do fine 
Hopefully more trail today


----------



## Cherrij

Skinny 3yr old bum. I think he has thinned down again due to not doing much and one day they had to find grass as I could not give them extra hay, but they got their buckets, his bucket has been thinned down for a bit, but I think it is also stress that he was in pain etc.. But not too worried, might be that he just grew again  as they do get enough food, and Teddy just becomes fatter 







































Skinny 3yr old tall and wide bum compared to fatty 5 yr old low and narrower bum. Both need muscles but they could split the fat between them.


----------



## Cherrij

Today we worked on the shelter for their hay bale. Didn't finish yet. They get hand fed - today 5 wheelbarrows of hay are in the pasture. 3 they gobbled down while we were working, put more in for the night. 
They got their lovely buckets and got scratches from me. 
Teddy gets his granules + tea + carrot peals, some ginger, lemon (brother is making health tea) and his vitamins.
Grand gets Stud cubes, ground wheat, tea, and all the veggy stuff. oh, both got 2 handfuls of alfalfa blend. 
I don't think they have gone to inspect the new shelter yet (they were cut off from it for the day, and then I opened the fence again later.
Didn't get to ride because its very boggy in my fields now, and it was too late to go to the forest. However, I did scratch them first with my brushes - Grand almost fell over when I was rubbing his back from the whithers to the tail.. he LOVED it a little too much.. I guess he is cowardly but very expressive. Just had to keep his head in check, he kinda has the idea sometimes maybe he can scratch me too. So we are working on keeping our boundries.
Later I attempted to do a few lunge circles, more like checkup on groundwork for both. Grand - I cannot say if he is still lame or its the boggy ground (their feet sink in with almost every step and lunging would destroy my field) Checked up on yielding his hindquarters and backing up. Sometimes he stands there as if he didnt understand what it meant. Well from teddy he gets it 

Teddy try to ignore some of my cues for backing up, yielding his hind, worked on sidepass away from me ofc (no idea how to make him do it towards me anyway) finally we got something that looked like a sidepass.. 

He is EXTREMELY stiff on the right side (suddenly he was putting his head out a lot more when trotting on that side) and he is very responsive to my rope halter (the thinner one) though sometimes when he gets a harsher pull he panics a little. Grand respects that halter perfectly, and was chewing and thinking a lot today. 
Overall their manners are good.. 
apart from when I went out to get them to lunge... I saw:








I mean, there is a shelter with dry old hay to sleep in.. why does he have to push half his food in the mud? though I got to pet him again. 

They are 2 happy boys who love me to bits, and I love them too! How could anyone NOT love them?

(btw, the only other person apparently to enquire about Grand when he was up for sale was a meatbuyer gypsy man.. The owner said NO, he will rather stay here and we will pull the ends together, not become meat.)
I guess most people are put off by a 1 eyed horse.


----------



## Cherrij

The shelter is finished. And the round bale is too  There was less than half left, and they have eaten most of it and the rest is trampled. But they will clean up later. An I still got some free hay to throw in this afternoon if needed. 

On the other hand,










these are videos of me trying to work a little with Teddy when he was a real pain in the butt for my friend - beginner rider. Pardon the lack of helmet, I wanted to just pop on and show some things, but he turned out to need more clarity  Other times I do wear my helmet. 

This is also before we had the training day when I got reminded about how to do things. SO ye, we have changed and hopefully when the ground dries up a little I can ride at home again and be filmed. or have someone film us when we go to the other stable to train. He is much better now than there. 

Teddy was weird - he was in the way when I was throwing hay in over the fence, so he got some on his back. Never dropped it off till way later, he even ate his bucket with the hay on his back 







Munching away























Flooding in pastures can be good for photography, if only I had realised it in the morning when the light was nicer. But the water is not going anywhere, will need to work on those photos with my camera.


----------



## Cherrij

Grand took a nap


----------



## Cherrij

Oh my, day full of adventures. 
for one, already yesterday I read an article in our horse news portal, that yet another horse died of colic because even though we have 1 clinic in the country, it does not have an acting surgeon. Only surgeries that have happened there have been scheduled. The clinic was advising to drive to Finland with the horse.. crazy stuff.. 
Sadly this is the second horse in that stable in 1 year that has passed with a colic. And both came from my neighbour's stable and were good broodmares. Her foal was 3 months old when he lost he mother and is being hand fed but also the herd looks after him. It's a sad situation, especially after the mare had been finally the heart horse for the new owner (she had been looking for one forever) but the foal lives. 

On the other hand, Teddy had double round in the forest today - he was ridden by his owners GF earlier through the day, they walked and trotted a little, exploring and doing weird things, and then I rode in the evening. We spent about hour and a half walking around, only stressed when a horse passed us near a stable, otherwise he was a perfect little trail monster. calming his friend, oh, and he spooked of a post box suddenly, one that we pass every time we are there. 
We tackle all kinds of roads - nice sandy ones but also jungle like ones. There we actually wonder from side to side, because I do not like getting branches in my face and he gets to respond off my legs. 








We trotted a little too, first time he was just being forward, and excited about going to see his friend, and the second time when going home from our friends house he was collecting, keeping contact and actually felt like extending a little. I was very happy.. 

On the positive note, about my dear war horse - the masseuse says his leg looks fine, will try to make him trot tomoro again, and he greats me like there is no tomorrow. I came home, from the further field he screams for me, while I change he is already on closer side, again sees me and neighs, we come home with teddy from the forest, he is again neighing for us, I went to feed the buckets and I get some nickering  He loves me dearly. 
Teddy's owner said -It is very simple. You feed him. He is a man after all. 
So ye, my dog and my horse love me to bits as I feed them 


AND I got a job interview! Maybe I will become a project assistant in a big time company that deals with communications, marketing and whatnot. (I have a BA in marketing and sociology, and currently 1st year student in Communications and media studies)


----------



## Cherrij

I am horrified that I have not written anything for a few days, but I hope my inspiration will come back tonight.


----------



## BigNickMontana

Cherrij said:


> Dreaming horse - YouTube
> 
> Grand took a nap


That is awesome!


----------



## Cherrij

So, I have abandoned this place, but a lot was going on, mind stressed by school and home stuff. 
Anyway, a few days ago I rode for 2 and a half hours. No worries, I did not try to kill myself and the horse, we trotted and walked alone for about 45 minutes, then walked a bit more while I was on the phone, he was being a perfect trail buddy and just carrying me calm on the road. easy to steer when needed and didn't play a jerk and be scared of everything. then we did our long walk with our friends. I was quite sore afterwards, for one when I jump off a horse when I have been sitting forever and getting cold, I usually do not manage to slide off slow enough and the impact on my ankles is quite bad. But we survive  
He didn't even sweat through all that ride as it is chilly outside and we never worked too hard. 
This picture is from that trail ride - there used to be a crop field, but when it was cut we could go through. now it's been plowed and I don't feel like riding over it, in case the owners don't like it.. Even though there used to be a road there ages ago.. over 25 years there was a road and then somebody just dug it up. 








Thursday/Friday both boys had a day off, I just made sure they get their food and water and a few cuddles. 
Saturday straight after Uni I went to ride for about 1.5 hours, just simple walk with a little trot in the beginning and after, It was just fantastic, the therapy I need. Teddy really improves every day. Yesterday we spent 45 minutes exploring the jungle of the forest (lots of bushy areas) and trotting along, getting braver, checking new alternate paths etc. There is one tree fallen that lies about 2 ft above the ground. Teddy being a small horse just walked over it. He stretches his head, raises his legs and off he is. Though I prefer walking over it with some legguards on, as he does scrape his legs on it occasionally. Last time we went his friend went first and jumped it from the spot  
Then we went to wait for our friend in their yard, they were being slightly late. Oh, before that I let Teddy choose our paths, and he took me in on a "human" path, small narrow path that starts after a steep 3 ft drop from the road we were on, and later curves around trees. Ofc, then we chose other parts of the forest to walk through, but he enjoyed just exploring and looking under his feet. He had to work hard there with his mind to see where to put his feet safely, avoid fallen branches etc. 
Whilst we waited for our friend, 2 more horses showed up near her house and started shouting. Turns out she knew one of them, and I knew the other one.. which kinda used to hate me for some random reason. but yesterday she was actually even talking to me. I was just weirded out. But we walked for an hour together 4 horses  It was fun, we kept swapping places, moving about, not letting the horses too close together.. 
I was again laughing inside, as I was using the stick a lot more than they were, but that is only because Teddy is not allowed to get away with things, he occasionally ignores leg, so gets a reminder, and also to remind him that I am communicating with him. I do not smack him with it, just tap or poke to remind him what we are doing. As he sometimes seems to go in a daydream, and just keeps moving on without thinking  Some might see me as a lazy or mean rider, but we have our system that works. When he gets responsive off the leg, I will just take the stick with me for security, if he starts ignoring me  
we live in our little bubble and share our thoughts and happenings with those we want. She did ask me if it was my horse, I said no - it's a renter, a loan for rides  But no further. I do not want to tell her I have a youngster at home. She does not need to know. 
My youngster though loved me a lot yesterday, he was calling for me in the field and LOVED his grooming session with his bucket  He got some extras yesterday whist I rubbed all his old hair off him and brushed his mane again. 







It is not as thick as Teddy's, but its easier for him then. It is longer though. however also seems a little less healthy than teddys. It is actually interesting - Grand has better hooves, but worse mane and shorter tail, Teddy has fantastic mane and tail, but his hooves are not as good, i mean they are good, but not fantastic. 
I tried to make Teddy look pretty for a sunday ride. Oh my it was hard. My arms and hands hurt, he was not too keen on standing still, and last time I managed a tighter, straighter braid, but ah well.. Please ignore the huge oversized halter. I could not bother to find his, so when I put Grand back in the field I just took Teddy out with the same  It is not my fault we have an XFULL head and a Small Full head 







We found his face too - here we had enough problems as I did a french braid in the front too, and he did not want to stand where I can reach it easy  but we succeeded. 







Last minute nap  But at least you can see he has a face and a neck 







Off we go


----------



## WesternRider88

They're looking very nice! I enjoyed reading this whole thread.


----------



## Cherrij

Wow.. things happen, there are loads of photos.. but slow to add them.. 
Yesterday after Uni I saddled Teddy and we went for a solo trail ride, took loads of pics (there is a thread in the picture section). He was amazing for a solo ride, just doing his job, moving forwards, yielding to any pressure, could stand still sometimes. Trotted a lot, cantered a little just to stretch out and hopefully cough, but he never did.. so I don't know when we canter next. But I LOVED that trail ride.. 
Today we never went because the owner came to work with him, but as he had forgotten all his riding stuff, he just lunged the horse. but ye, teddy worked in the lunge a bit  
Grand had to lunge today too - he is not lame, he is a bit short strided due to mud at the moment, but he did fine - he needs his 10-15 minute sessions every now and then now to start building stamina and muscles. and to get used to the job again. But he is a marvelous baby  He got lots of hugs and kisses from me today!
He is funny when he is scratching himself. 









This picture makes me say "Horse Power"









Teddy got decorated for the autumn photoshoot.. 









He had his opinion on the matter though.. or maybe it was about me moving away all the time, and he was too lazy to follow and tried to convince me to just stay next to him, hug and scratch 









He is too cute to be mine!!! Tbh, recently I realised the short version of my recipe of happiness.. "I own Grand." That is basically it. I don't even have to be near him to be happy - I just know he is mine forever and I can get to him at any time.. and it makes me happy no matter what is thrown at me. 










I am very proud with both of them


----------



## Cherrij

Not much happened today. Had to give them the next round bale, as the previous one had disappeared... They sure eat a lot. Soon thinking about organizing some manure collection workout - need to clean up the pastures a bit. 
Might use some to fertilize my raspberry field, they loved them, and might see some survivors next year, flourishing under the biological fertilizer  
They got some apples today, when I sorted some in the cellar that do not want to survive for long.. then I went and got more food for them. I bought 350 kg of carrots for winter. and you will never believe how much it cost 
And my friend brought over some pumpkins and pumpkin like things (apparently a hybrid to watermelons) to put in the cellar and feed to horses in winter. Might even get more. The plan is to plant pumpkins and some other stuff that likes lots of fertilizer and little care to grow extra snacks for their winter food. 
I also had the awful thought to use a friend of mine to help me with.. the most evil ideas of them all. To put Teddy in a plow. Cannot use Grand, as he never done it yet, and I don't have a horse collar big enough for Grand to use... dang he is big. Our friend (whom we ride with) came for a visit finally, so she also saw how big he is 
So ye, Teddy would be hitched to a plow, work through my old garden, then use harrows (???) to flatten it all out and drag the weeds off and also put some manure in there so that next year I can plant some stuff.. Feels like going back to middle ages, but I cannot dig up the garden myself. Why not use horsepower? 
I have plowed with a horse before, we used my first horse to help us with potatoes and so on.. 

But ye, babies got hugs in the morning with apples, there was still frost outside, but none of my pictures satisfy me, so nothing to show. 
In the evening they got about 6 l of veggies split between them, a few carrots each, half of a small "pumpkinmelon", and some other stuff. They LOVED them. Btw, they eat ginger with their feed easily too, same with garlic. When Teddy had a cough the vet told me to get a syrup. which I did. but I will not again, because all that cough can be cleaned up with teas. Every day both of them get about 300 ml of strong herb tea with their feed. the tea is diluted with more water to soak the feed better. And The Vet had asked me, how do I plan to make them consume the tea.. well, pish easy - they eat anything mixed with their grain. (includes bits of ginger, lemon, garlic, teas, wormer, and whatever else I can think of) 

And ofc they had their famous buckets with their tea and grain. Teddy theoretically does not need anything. But sometimes I really cannot be bothered to just take Grand out to feed. Same as I cannot be bothered to lunge teddy properly to get rid of callories. 
meh. 

But ye. Mah babies are gonna have lots of food  Just need to think about more hay in a few months.


----------



## Cherrij

I am basically flying above the clouds. really. 
I saddled Grand today. He didn't budge. In my eyes the universal/jumping saddle pad is too tiny for him. The saddle looks tiny too. It is a universal Stubben. And it does not seem to fit at the moment, need to check though, but it works as a lunging saddle for now. He did try to buck a few times, but not sure if it was because Teddy was near the lunge circle, or because of the saddle, or actually he feels so darn good that he lets the energy out. 









There are a few videos, but they will take time to upload on youtube  and I have to work through the day so will see.
But ye, he is an angel. We lunge with a thin rope halter at the moment, because sometimes he pulls, sometimes he just switches direction from the blind side to me, so that he can see me. And with his normal padded halter, I cannot get him to go how I want. He comes in from the circle when allowed, I ask to stop, ask him to come in, he gets huge hugs, and he really enjoys them  Then with no issues I send him back out and we work some more  
After lunging I did some carrot stretches with him - he is very food motivated and did all the stretches almost perfect. One between his legs went quite fast, and I would not be suprised if I can teach him to bow pretty easy  
Then he got some grass and his bucket, tied him to an apple tree and tried on some blankets. He really doesn't care what you do with him xD









I cannot decide which colors suit him better.  I think the brownish one will stay for Teddy, it is smaller and the color seems a bit off. I want to get a black one, and maybe some cool deep blue one. Saddle blankets I have all kinds of colors 

I am still in heaven


----------



## Cherrij

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLVSBKR8144

Grand's first trot with a saddle


----------



## MsLady

Just wanted to let you know I enjoy reading your posts, keep it up 😊!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cherrij

MsLady said:


> Just wanted to let you know I enjoy reading your posts, keep it up 😊!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thats great! I am glad someone reads this


----------



## Cherrij

Grand's workout - YouTube

This is a measly attempt to film how he can react to me, slow down, stop, and he does not immediately walk into my space, he waits to be asked to come in, or to continue out. 

First canter with saddle - YouTube

He does this nice, correct lead canter on his right side, which is blind. It is almost impossible to get correct canter on the left at the moment. However, I do not ask him to canter much, we still have a lot to work at before that.

Also, after filming I worked nice 10 minutes with him, both sides, all gaits, not allowing him to take advantage of my mistakes (could not turn him immediately when i had the camera on hand, could not make him respect my voice commands etc)

But he still is amazing  Not sure if I want to do anything with him today when it's drizzling outside, plus, the farrier might come today and do our hooves again!

Teddy got to walk yesterday! First, before that, we tried out our new saddling place! 







Which means, I can easily run and fetch something if I forgot, I can clean them easier (Grand sometimes turns with me when I try to go clean his bum  I find it a lot easier now with this fancy thing 

And going to the forest, Teddy was again lazy to cross the road, but stood still for me to mount in the forest, walked nicely, responded to sideways yielding easy - I ask him to move from one side of the path to the other when there are trees coming in my face. He responded to asking for more impulsion in the back (the fact we are on trail does not mean we have to sleepwalk) and was overall very responsive and nice.. 

Grand saddle lunging - YouTube

Grand seriously cannot canter correct to the left, but in the end in trot he became super attentive to what I am doing. I know there was a risk of him coming in or something (not changing directions, because he wants to do that on the blind side..) I am just still not sure what I do with him today, do not want to overwork him, but he just barely heated up yesterday, no sweat, from 20 minute workout.


----------



## Cherrij

What the hell is Teddy doing with his legs? It is not cross canter or so called cross firing or disunited canter. it is something completely different. And he does pace after it. 

Grand was pronounced to bend better than Teddy, got his mane brushed, cleaned front feet to check on them and think what I do with my farrier (he didnt arrive today yet, we are postponed for monday), as talking to others about him, he tends to just cut cut cut, when he could just rasp the extras off, cut out the bars and leave the hoof be, for one Teddy does not need his soles taken off, as he is sore when stepping on stones already. Grand looks like he needs proper trimming as he has walked only on grass for 7 weeks now. 

I want to ask my friend's farrier if she can come take a look at the cut next week, and say what she would have done different, what she would suggest, and if we can change some angles and try to straighten Grand's feet out. 

Teddy apparently was hard to warm up (I know that) as he is a bit stiff and unwilling to work hard in the beginning. Then he opens up and its a pleasure to ride. He trotted over 4 ground poles 4ft apart each, no problems, nice circles, direction changes, nice transitions, collecting, moving forwards, he was holding himself in a frame already with loose looking reigns.. not for me ofc atm, but ye.. 
His canter was weird.. 
Testing canter on Teddy - YouTube

That is the video. Feel free to say whatever you see ( I know I am not doing my absolute best). 







Weird canter moment picture.
In the very end of the video one can see him start to pace, as I could not keep him off the ground poles and he decided to stop canter to manage to get over them. 
I am at a loss..


----------



## EquineBovine

Woah. I've never seen that. I've seen it in pacers but only at a trot. Doesn't seem to bother him though. I guess he just needs training?


----------



## Cherrij

EquineBovine said:


> Woah. I've never seen that. I've seen it in pacers but only at a trot. Doesn't seem to bother him though. I guess he just needs training?


No, does not seem to really bother him. He is not overly keen of "canter" but he goes. The girl who rode yesterday, legs call her M because she massages horses. She said that Teddy is stiff (we know) and that is why he offers canter too often. He does not want to stretch in trot, and therefore he just switches gait. 

We are still guessing that he might have pacer genes.. because he has so many canter issues... my other trainer, after watching the video said that I should have sat deep in the saddle and pushed him really into the canter (but because I was not really ready for this, ended up doing not that well) however, not because of me, he seems to trot with his hind legs. 

The trainer says to check his hips, maybe he does have something out there. (hopefully the osteopath comes and fixes him) Attempt to push him into normal canter in forest, but if that does not work there is no point bothering him with canter. Yes, he does seem not to like the ground (the grass is short, but can be slippery, his feet sink in a little etc) however, he never tripped yesterday like he does with his owner.


----------



## EquineBovine

What's his history? Was he trained? He doesn't look like a trotter/pacer type. He may be in pain and that gait is easier for him? Who knows! Good luck finding out!


----------



## Cherrij

EquineBovine said:


> What's his history? Was he trained? He doesn't look like a trotter/pacer type. He may be in pain and that gait is easier for him? Who knows! Good luck finding out!


He was started as a 3-3.5 yr old, he was still a stallion then. then we had ridden for about 6 months by a trainer. Then he was moved to a 24/7 pasture board, gelded, and did nothing up to this june apart to maximum 2-3 rides a month, sometimes it was just once. 
In june he came and we started upping the work. 
Still feels he is out somewhere and massages do not help, but as said M is gonna get the osteopath here to work on him. 

Today I had about 8 km ride, in a bit over an hour. his belt was wet but that's it. he breathed nicely and seemed alright. At first he was active in walk, then I had to push him more, his trot was nice, a bit wobbly but we are working on it. His canter!!!! sometimes was actually nice to sit, then he switched something and it was not nice, I pushed him on in hunter seat and he managed to smooth it out a little. So in the forest he can canter. which is what we are gonna do a LOT when we ride alone. he did jump a few times, being scared of plants in canter or trot, but it was alright.. He is getting better. I think, I will continue to do his long walks with out friend when he can, sometimes ride at home, sometimes alone in the forest to give him a stretch out and lots of room to work 

Grand gets a day off today, they both got some carrots and a bit of bread.. no time for buckets as in 30 minutes I have a train to go to school  meh.. I don't like going to a class today, but looks like it will be interesting and we have a guest lecturer talking on internet research 

Both boys seem happy today, so thats the most important thing


----------



## Zexious

I'm not sure what he's doing, but he sure is cute. I love these guys <3


----------



## Cherrij

Zexious said:


> I'm not sure what he's doing, but he sure is cute. I love these guys <3


I am sure they become cuter and sweeter with every single fan they have  And I do tell them that there are more people enjoying them


----------



## Zexious

^Good! Give them a treat for me 8D!


----------



## Cherrij

Zexious said:


> ^Good! Give them a treat for me 8D!


An extra carrot in the bucket?


----------



## Cherrij

Yesterday the dogs were yapping when I was taking my lunch to my room, I looked through the window, the horses were going crazy. They occasionally play and usually when I cannot sneak up on them to take pics or film. Teddy for one was digging a hole in the ground and then rearing up, throwing one front leg out, back to digging.
Grand was following Teddy, but when Teddy turned, Grand pretended he just walked to somewhere there to sniff something. I guess Grand is smarter than it looked before, because he is always tailing Teddy and always getting to the point that Teddy chases him off. 

But he sure can fly!








Some sneaky moments of the games they have, but they had awesome fun when I wasn't there.. 
















Teddy presents himself like this... a bit round, and always been in the mud... 
















Grand has put even more weight on, and actually starts to act a lot more active and building muscles himself. 







walk







trot







canter








And in the end just the pretty boy himself. Luv him!








But as usual, I am up in the middle of the night on saturday morning (oh ye, it makes sense) to go to uni.... and they will have to wait till afternoon before I see them and can hug them, feed them and maybe ride if the weather is not as stormy as yesterday


----------



## Cherrij

For those who have not followed my thread in horse training, Teddy might be part gaited, that is why he is so "wierd" for me. 

However, today we had an awesome forest ride, got some movement done, enjoyed the sun, and had fun together. apart from 2 jumps sideways at bushes we had no problems 

Grand had a day off.. again... however he ran around when Teddy was gone.. 
Tomoro I think I will lunge him again, work him out a little.


----------



## Wallaby

Subbing! I love all the photos!!


----------



## Cherrij

Wallaby said:


> Subbing! I love all the photos!!


Makes me blush! because I think your's are fantastic. And that mine don't go anywhere near yours


----------



## Cherrij

Well, I won. Against my laziness. I got up, went to lunge Grand. No saddle, just rope halter, the lunge line and my lunging whip. Sometimes he needs corrections when he tries to cut in from the right hand circle. 

So.. basically I had thought we will have a nice little workout, in the end he actually had sweat showing up. Probably from stress and he pooped about 4 times in the workout, and last 2 were getting a bit runny. However, he brought the stress upon himself. 

I asked him to easily walk on both hands, he could not. He had to try and run, ignore my cues for walk or stopping, spin around to the other direction. I am actually sorry nobody could film him during this session, especially the start, as he was spinning around on his hindlegs, throwing his neck around, his front legs went flying, he was basically showing that he has a ****load of energy and is not too keen on being told what to do, even though he let me halter him easy, take him out to brush and walked back to the field very obedient. 
So we worked on our brakes and becoming responsive, obedient and not going nuts. 
Ofc he had to put in a good few strides of canter before I can stop him, challange me into correcting him when he decides it is not necessary to walk on right hand (blind eye facing me). 
Well.. I think he got the point. After a few times of whacking him on his right shoulder with the rope, he stopped trying to jump to left hand so often, and actually was easier to turn and keep going. And of course he immediately wanted good hugs. He also got backed up to hell, because he was totally NOT listening to me a few times, so when he kept on trying to walk all directions when I ask him to stand, I basically blew up, looked him in the eye and backed him up as fast as I could without him exploding in a rear above my head (he has never done it, but he raises his head and lifts his front of the ground when he backs up, very "collected") 
So being cautious I got him to back up nicely, he immediately chewed a lot, got a few pats and I asked him to join me for a walk, closer to my shoulder and more active than usually. He needed encouraging but he does it.
We also walked over some ground poles - his walk needs ground poles as wide as teddy's trot. Tried to trot him over those, had to get just 3, middle one raised in one end. He did it alright on both sides, so I made a small cross - he trotted over that fine most of the time, both sides. He basically refused to jump, he would just trot over, from canter he slowed down to trot, trotted over. After the last clear move over, I decided I need to stop that and get him back to calm walk, trot, canter without any poles. He of course needed more of his lunge manners improved, so that is why he got so stressed. He actually was panting more because of his own stress than the workout, as I know he has plenty of energy as he has proven it, and is quite strong. 
But in the end we got a few nice circles in canter, good circles in trot, nice transitions, so I decided we will walk by hand a little, took him back out, put a blanket on him for a little bit and that was it..

He seemed happy with everything and submitting to me and obeying - at some point he looked a bit too submissive, but he has to learn the middle way or being obedient, and being my partner. I bet if I take him tomorrow he will still do the same bull as he did today with changing directions. But I have all the time in the world to correct that all the time. 

Now I just need to preferably ride teddy on the field as we need to train for tomorrow a bit.. but I don°'t feel like I have the energy at the moment. Maybe after the coffee..


----------



## Cherrij

Teddy ended up on the lunge with sidereigns. I did not have the motivation to go and ride today, as we need to work hard tomorrow. So today is my lunging day. And wow, I managed to do both. 

Teddy is a lot easier to lunge, however sometimes he too tries to change direction, ignore me cueing for change of direction, start nervous trot etc. 
But, we warmed up for a good while without the sidereigns, just nice active trot circles, 2 ground poles to trot over, elevated them afterwards.. then asked him to trot in sidereigns, at first he was all "why is this contraption on me, I hates it" but then he stopped shaking his head and trying to shake them off, and started stretching into them, working more with his hind etc. He does need a good push to stay active, as he is a generally lazy horse unless we are in the forest. 
But he worked nicely, trotted some more poles, cantered him on the lunge with sidereigns. He is hard to push into canter on the lunge.. but he did it, got praises, we did some transitions, a few circles in each direction, took the belt and the sidereigns off.. 
trotted him some more, a few more tries at canter, went to the tiny obstacle I have (2 tyres height) Asked him to jump it on both sides from canter and from trot, main idea to just jump it. He did well, so trotted him off a little, walked him off, took him out and had to blanket him as well as his neck was a little wet and his inner thigh muscles, flank and stifle. Btw, I just learnt that Grand's swollen knee, was his stifle. He he, talk about knowing the terminology 
But ye.. Teddy cooled off in the blanket, walked a little but he wasn't panting so just let him stand for a while before giving them their buckets.. 
They also just got some apples  There are still some left in the orchard 

Oh, and when I was about to lunge Teddy my brother came outside.. He was like.. "what are you doing? Why is he so dirty? HE IS FAT! Why is he fat? (he eats a lot) Why does he eat a lot? (because Grand is skinny) But you should feed them separate then (I cannot limit the hay for them.. ) true that. What are you doing to him now??? (when putting the lunging girth on) Why does he need that? Are you gonna make him pull things? (nop, just lunging work) AAAA, you are taking that (halter) off? WHY? (because this needs to go on - bridle) WHY? (because I need him to work with the bit..) Poor horse.. He has a greasy forehead. wash it (erm, it is too cold to wash) he has a dirty cheek (yes, he is all dirty) but his face is dirty ((my brother had a camera with him too)).." And so forth. 
Then he announced that Grand is very unfortunate... he is skinny, not too happy, stands around moping, and even his color is very blunt, not interesting.. 
Mind you, my brother is 26 and has seen horses for almost all his life and used to try riding sometime ages ago. Now he is 6 ft 2in and not too keen on getting on horses ever in his life.. He did hold Teddy for me on midsummer night though 

Grand was still skinny, weird and felt tiny and fragile, but he got his flower crown too!

















Teddy tried to eat his and mine at the same time, and did not want to pose. 








And he was a lot skinnier back then  Cannot really decide on the fitness level.. 



































I think he has become a lot bigger and wider since he came here  However, I have lost between 22-26 lbs this summer... 







And we had a LOT of long grass back then.. but they ate it all.. and now there is nothing


----------



## Cherrij

So. 
Grand got lunged today again. Because his manners are such. And this time, I have videos! Only 1 from today is up though.. need to upload the others, but they are longer, taken with a camera, so bigger and takes forever to upload. 

Grand was behaving better than yesterday, I tried to be as clear as I can, didn't work too long, just got main points down. Tomorrow might give him free, but then take him out on the short rope to remind going both directions slow, turning better etc. groom him and just be a friend, so not every time I take him he has to do smth. 

They got their feet done today though. Grand had nice looking hooves, as he has lived on grass for all these 8 weeks, Teddy's hooves needed less taken off as we walk on gravel and sand in the forest, but they had cracked up a little, hitting stones and such. This time he did not take as much off from their feet, his argument was that for winter they need more of the old sole, etc. 

He still tells me that there is no way a 3.5 yr olds front feet can be straightened up a little without shoeing. I have a feeling that he just does not want to do it. Will have my friends farrier look at their feet next week, and then we can talk more. 






And a treat from the other day..


----------



## Cherrij

Grand does his stuff over some trot poles.


----------



## Cherrij

https://www.dropbox.com/s/3kzbheee5g4bl4b/MOV_0770.mp4

https://www.dropbox.com/s/7ppw9dd4djx56y2/MOV_0771.mp4

Teddy lunges nicely now. He fought with the system before it even was hooked up, a few minutes in walk got him settled in it again and that was it. We did about 10-15 minutes walk/trot with the system on, then 10 more minutes with it off and added canter. 
He did fine. Makes me happy to see him with a white lipstick on!









This is my Full sized briddle on him. Looks small. and the browband is almost pinching him. I guess I know now why he works with Xfull briddles, I mean why his owner got those. But what in hell will I get grand? I don't think we have XXFULL


----------



## Cherrij

Teddy's videos. Dropbox hated me


----------



## Cherrij

See, I end up posting a lot in the same day, because:
1) I did not do something the night before.
2) I stupidly decide to post about 1 horse first, but then something cool happens with the other one. 
3) I just have too much free time and babble about every single detail.

SO ye. Yet another post. TODAY.

My friend was busy, so she did not have time to try riding Teddy today, so as I did not want him to get fed up with lunging, I took him for a ride. This time not in the forest, but at home. He was not entirely excited about it, as he really is lazy, but we got some things done. 
I mounted from a stump. He used to hate standing next to things. We sorted this out in 2 attempts. 
He did not walk off - this was fixed in 3 rides. 
So when he was patiently waiting for me to make up my mind, I asked him to flex his neck, he does it quite reluctantly, but got him to give me slack in the reign, and let it go. He is stiffer on the right side, but today we worked a lot on correct head/neck position, together with an active behind, left circle he takes better, right hand circle in trot feels like riding a broom.. he does not bend, he rather takes slightly lateral steps to get through the circle, or cuts in, or runs out. So hard work. But today I was not to focused on that, as I wanted to just get him to move forwards. 
When I ask for more forwards movement with connection on the bit, he offers me canter. Gosh, seriously? All the time, canter, canter.. wobble, canter, trot, canter, wobble canter, wobble.. But OK, we got some trot time there, figured a few things out, he did quite nice few rounds across ground poles - quite wide ones for him I must add, but he never hit them. 
Then I prepared him for canter.. he was very very attentive, bends a little better in canter, but sometimes I need to work hard to have him on correct bend, correct leg, and not run out of the circle or fall in and lose canter. He is not ready yet for full nice circles in canter with a rider, and I am sure I am causing some problems too, but we are getting there. I could actually sit his trot for a while today, so my fitness level is increasing fast too  I could sit his canter half the time with no problem, it was actually incredibly comfortable. Before the wobbles 
So we cantered a bit on each hand, let him canter straight too. One moment he suddenly panicked about something, and would not react, so he learn some one reign stop too. 
And of course, with slightly warmer weather, thicker coat, more stress and more work, he was quite wet today. Due to the wind I walked him more with the blanket on, but he was not completely dry when I let him go.. But he should be fine, it is not freezing tonight. Next times when it is colder I will spend more time getting him dry. I rubbed all the wet areas with the blanket, and he didn't look cold.. 
His neck was wet from underneath, his chest was a bit wet, the girth area, and a little bit higher than that, not under the saddle though, all saddle pad area was dry!, his flanks and the backside of his hind legs. So I guess he worked a little too not just stressed. And of course the most beloved part of anyone who rides a young horse - his bit was covered in drool 

My legs hurt a little already, but something felt really good today. And Teddy did not want to give me the bit back 

OH, and they are really jealous of each other. After I moved Grand I gave him his bucket, outside of the field. Teddy was marching around the gate looking all annoyed, that it is SO UNFAIR  

In the evening Teddy got a few pieces of bread from my hand when I was unsaddling him and taking him to walk with a cooler, and Grand was all too excited that lil bro gets to eat something and he does not. He nickers after me and Teddy a lot 
But then they both got their veggies ;D


----------



## Cherrij

Yeey, a miracle. I had not written anything for a few days.. 
We are still alive and all is fine.. 

1) On Thursday we had a photo shoot. I had to try to be the circus master and keep Teddy where he is supposed to stand, and make sure he is calm and happy. (very easy when he really wanted to grass, and be grumpy). Apparently I will have a few shots too, even though I was not prepared but they were testing lights on me. And I rode Teddy bareback for about 10 minutes.. He has fat behind his shoulder blades, and I do not feel safe on his back without a saddle.. that make me feel not so good. Also, he is off any extra feed, just sometimes some vegetables.. free choice hay makes him fat too 
2) I did not have the energy to do anything with him on Friday, yesterday I passed out after uni, and today my brothers GF told me not to ride, because my cough is scary 
3) I did ask him to work a little on the lunge, yielding and stuff, it was actually more like basic ground work session than lunging. Worked on yielding all body parts, he is not very responsive on sidewalk, but I am not good in asking it. He did good with backing, turning etc. 
4) Grand got a workout on Friday, and today - a short workout with backing, turning out of the lunge line which is wrapped around him, letting me go to his blind side easier, better direction changes etc. He has become slower again, and also reacts much better to slowing down too. 
5) We have a kitty. It just showed up. On Friday after uni I went to check the water for the horses, and suddenly heard a "meow" and a white with ginger cat shows up and stars jumping around my legs. At first I expected it to run away, but then I did not want me to stop petting it. I am guessing my old neighbors left it behind. It is sweet and does not mind horses. I have seen it hunting in the pasture before, but it is quite slim. as my friend said today _"Day 60, I've finally met a two-legged being who is willing to show me some affection."_


















It is cute, and I do not plan to chase it away.. but I will not take it inside.. We call ginger cats, the money cats.. and I am glad it has found my home.. I hope he stays, and I will treat him occasionally, but other than that, he can try and hunt down all the rats. 

I still love how Grand nickers whenever I show up..


----------



## Wallaby

AWWW! A kitty! I lovelovelove cats. haha


----------



## Cherrij

Wallaby said:


> AWWW! A kitty! I lovelovelove cats. haha


I LOVE them too.. My brother is against it a little bit.. he mainly dislikes indoor cats that cannot use a litter box. This one stays as so called "stable cat". Might feed it every now and then, but it's duty is to live as it did before - HUNT! There are plenty of mice, rats, moles, all kinds of things for it to catch  

But it LOVES me.. She is actually extremely friendy.. but looks like Grand scared her, she does not like being near horses anymore  At first she did not mind them sniffing her, but then they chased her so ye.. 

Now we are feeling a bit of wind, so called storm hitting us.. Main thing is.. i don't think the boys care much.. plus the hay gets good ventilation


----------



## Cherrij

So... Not much happens, as I have lots of uni work to do, and I am still coughing, so I do not want to kill my lungs completely. 
Grand has this annoying thing on his leg..









I had thought it was gone, and just noticed again. It is so pink and open after I managed to put first dose of a brown, disinfectant liquid, and also some honey+aloe vera+antibiotics. However, he kicks. So its bloody hard to get anything on there, also, it is his blind hindleg. 









Teddy is just his own clowny fat self  Also you can see, that they eat under a roof  So they can avoid getting wet  and mostly do if they are hungry at rain times 









Today I decided to make the "round pen" again which is basically 8 fence poles connected by one line of electric tape, with no electricity. 

First was Grand (ofc they had explored it whilst in making first), he is extremely easy to catch, wants cuddles. He joined up with me very very fast, didn't have to work too hard.. but he wants to be with me anyway, so thats normal.

Teddy did not want to get caught, he does this when I take him straight after Grand.. need to switch it up a bit again. We went in the "pen" and he did not want to walk with me, so he got chased off. He was listening to me almost all the time, however he had no interest coming near. took us maybe 15 minutes? To be honest I was not watching the clock, I hate taking it with me when i go to work with the horses.. Teddy had once come in, but he did not want to walk with me, and as he turned away once, he got chased off again... after a bit of direction changes, speed changes etc, I stopped, I let him slow down and make a choice.. He came in a little.. I invited him to come closer.. he came in chewing, got lots of hugs and we walked off, as he had started panting (he really was working his canter running from me). 
We walked in circles, I made him turn around both over front and behind.. he followed me very keen. Also, I can back him up walking backwards with him.. he listens to me well and tries to copy my movement, we even got about 2 steps sideways.. took the halter off and he still came with me.. Made me happy.. 
Walked him out of the pen with no halter, he wanted to walk off at a moment, but I stopped him, hugged him and went away myself. 

They will get more carrots, apples, pumpkin and that weird watermelon/pumkin something mixed fruit.. and more kisses.. this year, no costumes, no nothing. I wanted to try and do something, but as I still got about 8 pages for my essay to do (which is actually amazing, because the communication situation I am analysing is me lunging Grand ). 

So ye, I need to be back at my essay, exam questions and other boring stuff.


----------



## Cherrij

Teddy has his own opinions about having cats around.. How about him getting petted not the cat?









My brother made the best pumpkin carving I have seen at home 

A second cat showed up.. they feel the need to come here.. I wonder why.. need to ask the new neighbours a useless question, if they are theirs.. as I have seen the ginger cat before, months ago.. 









But THOSE EYES!


----------



## Cherrij

We have been working in the "round pen" and I have been trying to figure some things out, like why it took so long for Teddy to decide to join me for a walk, and I guess Grand was not in the mood as he did not want to follow me without a rope at all.. maybe he panicked because of the whip again.. really should get him used to it.. 

Looks like both cats are staying. Even my brother who first told me not to feed them asked if I can buy cat food today, as they have been begging all day in front of the door.. I guess even he gave in. If they were from the new neighbors they would not spend the day extremely hungry waiting on us to feed them. And they gobbled the feed down very fast.. So I have 2 more mouths to feed.. I hope at least cats I can still afford, but need to sterilize the female.. do not want a huge litter of kittens. 

Grand looks like he is losing another tooth, maybe that was also another fact why he was so.. off yesterday.. one of his first molars seems to be moving.. I guess I need to make him his mash today with lots of alfalfa so he can get some easier calories than hay.. Then have to see how he goes when the tooth drops out.. probably a stupid question, but do they manage to spit them out or what? (With my first youngster I never knew to pay that much attention to their teeth)

Poor baby  I guess he will also get his carrots after my juice, the peels and squashed stuff, easier for him to chew, and most of the sugars come to my juice, not his belly


----------



## Cherrij

Today I finally climbed on Teddy's back again.. Felt awkward.  
We walked a bit, got to a place on the trail where a horse eating monster has been placed. Tractor tyres on the side of the path. They sure were getting ready to pounce on Teddy and eat him up raw 

Well, After 2 measly attempts to pass them whist on his back, I got off and walked him by hand. He was snorting, refusing to go, sidestepping towards them with his head turned away, but bum closer (I guess he was getting ready to spin around and run). Got as close as I could touch one with my dressage whip when holding the end of the reigns. He just stared. Then I asked him to come closer, and sat down on one. Kept hitting them with my hands, stick, everything.. He was just staring. 2 m further there were 2 separate ones, those needed to be checked out too. he barely sniffed one.. but we walked past. 

Then we got to our friends yard and had a chat, he was actually perfect, just standing next to me, he did need reminding to get out of my space, or her space, but we did fine. Chatted for a while (she was again too lazy to ride him  as hers has been in box rest for 3 weeks now) and then it was getting darker and darker.. Had to walk home, past those horse eating tyres. I thought maybe he will be fine, but he remembered where they were, saw them, jumped to the side and ran forward on the other path (thank god not the ditch). Got off, walked him past them, got back on and walked home.. I could barely see anything, he was walking very steady.. So to say my night riding test is done  He does fine in late dusk.. 
However, as I knew we are leaving home late-ish I put our cool tack on him 
















Even though he really did not want to stay still for the photo.. Mainly because Grand got his bucket just then.. (I sometimes use the fact that Teddy is leaving to feed Grand, he also then stays calmer for longer when Teddy is gone). However I still heard my dog from my friends house (less than one mile away) who was barking like mad, my guess is Grand was not being calm again... I want to ride again  feels good to even walk.. hopefully our friend can start walking soon again, so we might do our 30-60 minute walks again..


----------



## Zexious

I love those kitties! I hope they stick around <3


----------



## Cherrij

So.. today is a special day.. 
Grand is 3 years and 6 months old.

Makes me happy, he is growing older and older, then again we are running out of time of happily not doing anything, but I think that will not go anywhere.. I am running out of time for them slowly, so when I have the time, we just hang out.. 

So I took him out of the pasture just to hang out a little, brush, conditioned his mane.. gave up on brushing as he is still a bit wet from the rain this morning, or maybe he rolled somewhere  His mane looks awesome now. 









Then I decided that it was ages ago that we saddled last time, so I took my dressage saddle this time (still has stirrups on, as I took the stirrups off my universal saddle when I lunged Grand with it the first time). Took Grand for a walk with the saddle tightened slightly, asked him to trot on both sides too on my 10 ft rope. Tightened the belt some more.
He did not bat an eye about the saddle being flapped, stirrups moving about, leather hitting another leather.. he could not care more. 
He still takes no matter what saddle with a strong stride and with ease... I know dressage saddles are not the best to start the horse in, but this one fits him better... 








I also (here comes the part where I feel bad and superexcited at the same time).. SO I jumped at his side. All I got was him turning an ear. Didn't even raise his neck as he usually does when feeling unsure, uncomfortable or anything that he does not particularly like. Put my foot in the stirrup, no reaction.. 
Started jumping up and down with my foot in the stirrup, and putting some weight on it... He slightly turned his head and raised his neck. Stopped, petted him all over, told him how much I loved him, walked him to another spot. Repeat. 
Started jumping a little more higher, stronger... He didn't bat an eye.. then he got distracted by something else and was staring away.. 
So I talked to him some more, turned him around, asked him to walk a few more circles.. 

Jumped some more in the stirrup, and left myself hanging on the saddle.. thank god it was not slipping round his back, so managed to tighten it well.. 

He raised his neck, turned his head, and started sniffing the back of my boot that was in the stirrup.. 

On that note we ended everything, tied him to his place, took the saddle off, big hugs and his bucket of tasty stuff  they hate pumpkins though.. 

Then I sat down to wait for Grand to eat, and something happened.. 









Them two decided to sit on my lap 

Teddy had to plough today. I decided I might want a mini garden next year, to grow some simple things for myself, but I cannot dig the garden up myself, there are lots of weeds and grass etc. So we fixed my old horse plough, Hitched Teddy to it, and experimented. He has driven, he has pulled weights. Something was not working at first and the plough wanted to go deep in the ground and Teddy could not pull that, or rather he did not want to, he started stepping sideways, backing a little, not going forwards, not walking straight etc.. we hitched him to this other thing too, to clear up the ground first - I lost the name, but its a metal square with long metal fingers going in the ground, it irrigates it... With that he was doing easier, as long as it was not pushed in the ground too much... 

Afterwards he got everything taken off and given lots of praises, hugs and a few apples. And of course I let him rest after each go, told him how good he is etc.. 


Overall mood of the day.. Too excited.. too willing to get on my baby's back.. without a bridle.. and not sure he would respond to halter pressure form the back.. so I guess that limits me. Plus when I climb on his back properly I will have a person holding him, just in case.


----------



## Cherrij

So, I decided I need to do something today too. Was not sure if we are going to trails today, so did not touch Teddy (but he exercised himself) so I took Grand.

Grand's first lesson: "oi, why do you dare walk away from me for the first time when I am calling you?" He was walking to the other side of the pasture because, my guess, Teddy was there.. But he stopped, waited for me, and then came to me to put the halter on. 

Second lesson, remember backing up together with me, and turning better, so his head stays out of my space. 

Third lesson, we have to be able to bridle. For some reason he really dislikes it. He did open his mouth himself in the end to pick up the bit, but mostly he tries to raise his head to the clouds when I try to put the bridle on. I did "desentise" him to it - put it all around his head, soothing him with my voice and pets. Afterwards it was much easier. Then gave him a treat with the bridle on. He was eating it forever. He was also playing with the bit. Managed to set it lower down without him getting stuck with his tongue over. Sorted it out a little, didn't fit it perfectly yet, he is not standing well for it. We most likely will have to use the flash noseband because he does throw his tongue over too much. The bit length according to my trainer is ok, but I still want to try a size bigger one. At this level it hangs in his mouth and he kinda has to pick it up, but at least he is not "smiling" too much.. 








Walked around with the bridle on for a while, he calmed with the playing, asked him to turn his head with bit pressure.. need to work a lot with the bit before I climb on him with the bridle on.. but we still need a lot of muscles before I mount anyway 

So, then I decided he needs to start training for trails 
Took him outside, walked a bit away from the road, grazed, watched Teddy go nuts, he was jumping, spinning, bolting, rearing, bucking, trotting, cantering, galoping and all other things he could think of  I guess they both have some kind of separation anxiety.. Grand runs like mad in the pasture when Teddy leaves too. 

Grand did not bat an eye to the cars, but tbh, he was only maybe 15 ft closer to them than their pasture reaches. Then a few cars passed us when we were on the side of the road to get to the forest path (mostly drivers here drive with 100-120 km/h) One went past us facing us pretty fast, and Grand could not care. 
Checking where his lil bro stayed. 








He was very with me in the walk, we weren't there for too long, but it is a start, need to find some time when I can spend at least an hour walking around, grazing, exploring etc. Best is with company ofc.. 

He would not even graze at some point, he did not look stressed, but he was checking back where Teddy stayed, he did poop a bit more and it was getting wetter, but he stayed with me, listening, under my control and nice. 









We got to this one crossing, and also heard some woodcutters in the distance and Grand got slightly anxious, so I decided to let him a bit off me, ask him to walk around, explore on the length of the 10ft rope.. He did try to trot, and jump a little, shook his head and neck once, but I told him off about that.. He snorted once through the whole walk.. Just stared at things 

























He did try to rush home, but I frequently asked him to stop, well actually I just stopped and if he didn't, i corrected him by backing him up. He hates backing  He makes his huge face about it, and shakes his neck and flicks his tail, but nothing to do, he has to back up. So he does. When he is unsure of the place he turns his hind more left and then backs up, as he has seen what is there..










I am actually still very proud with him... just a bit annoyed that he is not an easy keeper. Well, sometimes Teddy does not let him eat hay, but when Teddy is not there he won't eat either, he stands around quite often.. he does only get up to 3lbs of "grain" feed, and about 50 ml of oil, but I do not want to put too much in him, as he does have energy, and I cannot get alfalfa hay, I cannot get beat pulp and all the other good stuff.. Also, the vet thinks he is like that because his muscles are not catching up with his growth.. 

I want to see what changes when I lunge a bit more often and with sidereigns to encourage muscle growth.. at the moment he looks fatter one day, thinner the other..


----------



## Saranda

> we have to be able to bridle. For some reason he really dislikes it.


Has he had his teeth checked? Sounds really like a dental problem.


----------



## Cherrij

Saranda said:


> Has he had his teeth checked? Sounds really like a dental problem.


yes, about 2 months ago. Not much needed doing, just to even out the teeth so they compensate for the missing tooth while it grows out.. he has no wolf teeth, no canines, nothing out of the ordinary. We have scheduled a checkup in jan/feb for his teeth again if the weather allows. 

I think it is mainly because he is very sensitive to pressure, he occasionally shuts down if there is too much of it. (will try a wider bit as well) and might be that at his old home (they said they had bridled him) something went wrong.. or we just need a different bit.. or use the flash and then see..


----------



## Saranda

I'd probably try the softest bit I can find (maybe he dislikes moving parts in his mouth and needs a mullen mouth/straight bar bit? - http://www.thehorsebitshop.co.uk/shopimages/products/thumbnails/1785_sml.jpg , or maybe his palate is low and he needs something a bit thinner? ) and do lots of groundwork in it - responsiveness, simple flexing. Probably would take for walks in the bit, but the lead attached to a halter. I wouldn't use a flash, though, but that's just because I really, really dislike flashes.


----------



## Cherrij

Saranda said:


> I'd probably try the softest bit I can find (maybe he dislikes moving parts in his mouth and needs a mullen mouth/straight bar bit? - http://www.thehorsebitshop.co.uk/shopimages/products/thumbnails/1785_sml.jpg , or maybe his palate is low and he needs something a bit thinner? ) and do lots of groundwork in it - responsiveness, simple flexing. Probably would take for walks in the bit, but the lead attached to a halter. I wouldn't use a flash, though, but that's just because I really, really dislike flashes.


I actually have 1 straight rubber bit somewhere here, but its quite a bit thicker. The one he had on yesterday is simple 3 piece, but quite thin, so no way I am going thinner than that.. 

Will have to walk around with the bit a lot more of course, he might be just turning into a massive expressionist telling me he is like: "What the hell did you just push into my mouth? I was doing fine without it.. why do we need it?". Maybe that is the one thing that gets his reactions..? Saddle never did. pressure to saddle doesn't.... 

Yesterday I did not want to take him for his first walk to the forest with the bridle on, that would limit his happiness  Or overwhelm him.. but next times we might.. and lunge with the bridle on, but rope on halter.. 

Flash was the suggestion from my trainer to stop him from tongue tossing..


----------



## Saranda

Maybe he just wants to go bitless?


----------



## Cherrij

Saranda said:


> Maybe he just wants to go bitless?


Maybe. I was thinking about that, but not sure if it will work out in the end.


----------



## Saranda

I really have never seen a horse who hasn't done well bitless. Apart maybe from horses with facial traumas, but I haven't met those. Besides, there are so many bitless options that everyone can find what suits him best!


----------



## Cherrij

Saranda said:


> I really have never seen a horse who hasn't done well bitless. Apart maybe from horses with facial traumas, but I haven't met those. Besides, there are so many bitless options that everyone can find what suits him best!


True, but have to see how it will work, and what we do in the future, what he is capable of and what the future shows.


----------



## Saranda

Sure thing. Besides, I believe - the more a horse know and accepts, the better.


----------



## Cherrij

Saranda said:


> Sure thing. Besides, I believe - the more a horse know and accepts, the better.


That is true.

All Grand had to accept today, was to stand tied while I try to get him as clean as possible (which is very very hard), lift all 4 legs a few times, clean the hooves to check them over (the bars are too big after the last trim.. grrrrrr) So i still want the other farrier to come over and check his feet.. 

Then he got his food, but this time out of a 90 l rectangular tub. Just so he can move the food around and eat a little slower. 


I tried riding Teddy without a bridle, with the rope halter on. He responds to stopping well with the halter, but his body ques have gone very.. numb? He basically tries to ignore half the stuff, and without helping with my hands, he either turns too fast, or not enough, or keeps walking like a plank. I can sit his canter stirrupless no problem, sometimes even his trot... but I felt really bad that I could not post in the trot.. However, the ground is so soggy that his trot was out of rythm all the time, so it was pointless. 

We did about 20 minutes of riding around, I got really Angry with Grand who tried to chase us down, and come galloping and bucking straight at us.. 

I really need an arena, but that costs a lot of money. which I do not have. 

So, how to I keep Teddy fit, when i don't always feel inspired enough to go on trails for a workout (plus the same route gets boring and more boring), cannot lunge as he hates the ground here, cannot ride here, cannot do anything.. 
I should probably ask at the other stable if I can use their arena a few times a week in the morning/lunchtime. then maybe we can work, but I am running low on inspiration or motivation to do anything. 

Grand hates the soggy ground too, plus with his recent 2 leg injuries I do not want to force him to trot in deep mud and strain his legs again... 

Grand could do nothing for a few more months.. just eat (but sometimes it is a bother to fetch him and feed him separate - so I guess I am having a sort of a depression). 


Maybe I have to start buying lottery tickets?


----------



## Cherrij

So guess what? My muscle pain is leaving me, and horses only get pets and hugs and a few nice words. Ofc, they have their food and water, and will go feed them smth tasty tonight, but ye.. uni days mean I don't do much with them... if I find a job it will be even worse 
I got bored listening to people doing their presentations today, so I doodled... That would be Teddy








And my mother's merc after a wash


----------



## Cherrij

Well, I decided I do need my "horsey fix" so went and fed Grand his grain bucket + veggies, and Teddy just got some carrots and apples with a few pieces of bread  However, even though Grand's bucket was heavier and stickier, he managed to eat it at the same time as Teddy was enjoying his veggies. I guess Teddy had to spend more time chewing and enjoying his food, when I was keeping my watchful eye over him.. (He had a jesus meeting moment one time, when he rudely ignored his bucket and stole Grand's, when I was nearby) Yes, I might be interfering with herd dynamics and causing Grand a bit more trouble overall if he picks up some confidence when I am there, and tries to ignore Teddy when I am not there, so he loses some fur in some spots. well, he has to learn something... He is shy, obedient, but at the same time curious and like that annoying kid we all have met at some point who keeps poking around, trying to provoke others.. I bet if he was in a proper herd, not just the 2 of them, he would try to provoke arguments between the others  

Anyway, Grand is sweet, and so is Teddy ofc, after eating I stood with them for a bit, and "desensitised" Grand again, was petting his blind side of the face, and the neck.. at first he arches his neck a bit sideways, but after a while he realises there is nothing to worry about and just enjoys the moment.. 

Their hay was almost finished, but I did not have the strength to put a new bale in, so I just opened one and dragged (hopefully) enough for the night in.. though the rest is not just getting a bit wet.. ah well, rinsed off  

Sadly it is dark and wet and after a very early morning and hours of uni I do not feel like spending too much extra time with them.. I know, my bad. But I will see them tomorrow morning, and then I can feed them more, hug them, just hang out.. maybe fill the haynets again and put them inside the shelter, so they have more encouragement to stay there  

Sometimes I worry about winter, but mainly about the work load - carrying water buckets and feeding with the hay and stuff.. 
I am considering buying small bales for hay next time, not too much, but as many as I can load in the other shelter, max 2 tonnes. Which should last about another 2 months theoretically.. they probably would be easier to fit in haynets too, as well as make a different feeder for them.. even though Grand could still munch on a lot of completely uncontrolled amounts good quality hay  

And of course while I was with the horses, cats came to talk to me too.. I squatted to pet the male, and he climbed on my leg, and then on my back. Then the female came and climbed on my leg... however, I cannot keep squatting forever, my legs hurt from that position, so I had to ask them nicely to leave../ but brought them even more food in the shed where at least one of them sleeps (Oh, I made a little house for them - I had an old little cupboard, I cut a little hole in the door, nailed some old clothes on the inside of the cupboard, but not on the floor bit, and added loose cloths to the buttom bit.. So the kitties have a warmer place to sleep. AND yesterday I saw the male cat run out from it.. Made me so happy  )

Also thinking about calling him Indy.. Don't know why though.. No ideas what to call the female.. at the moment she is either "monies" or "ņauka" - which is kinda like a meowing B*t*h.... I know, I am not nice.. 

My cats are Cat and B****, Dogs are "Dumb and dumber" (That has a whole story of getting injured) and horses are Teddy and Brother or rather Junior (from Junior and Karlson - a Swedish (??) kids tale), Actually it came more like that Grand is Teddy's small brother, but sounds like "junior" and is confusing.. And Teddy is a teddy, because I went to see him last winter, and he was so fluffy and cute as a Teddy bear!!!!


----------



## Cherrij

Nothing tells me more about trust between a horse and his partner, than the partner being able to walk up to the horse when it is taking a nap... 

Nothing will mean more to me, than sitting next to my horse sleeping, even just for a minute... (well maybe taking a nap together might mean more )

Anyway, these pictures have been late already (a few days old) They lay in the hay, but they do clean it up afterwards, as under the roof everything is still dry... but last night they were both under the roof actually.. 









LOOK at that fat BUM!
















And see? He is very shiny... 








When I took the pictures, I did not bother them, as I knew I already intruded their moment... But last night, close to 10pm, I walked out to them again, and decided it is time to be next to Grand... It is so precious to sit next to your sleeping horse, in the dark.. and he turned his head to hug me.. and put our heads together again... 

Now I do feel like a romantic lunatic, but gee, that horse means a lot to me, and I am sure that I am something for him - otherwise he would not keep sleeping when I come, or even nicker for me in the field, or come to me when I call..


----------



## Cherrij

Yesterday I had no time or strength to write anything, but in the morning I was putting hay out for them, when my friend texts me to ask if we can ride around 12, I had forgotten that I had to go to my goddaughters birthday, so I asked if we can go then instead - so it was a very fast getting ready, an about 1 hour on the trails at walk. Everything was going fine, apart from when we approached a bunch of tractor tyres again, he would not go.. so ok, because I was not feeling like making him walk past with me on him, I got off and hand walked, there were no problems, he just stared at them a little.. 

Then we were walking fine, and when we got to the neighbours house, one of the dogs jumped at the fence and the bush, so the horses spooked and cantered off into a ploughed field... well, we stayed on (both with dressage saddles) that was no problem, just the fact that Teddy follows his buddy in spooking of things, and the fact that we were in someone's field... 
And our friend dropped her riding stick.. but ok, we walked on, did the short round, came back, i got off, found the stick, walked past the dog in hand, she rode past it, but her horse was a bit scared (he had not been there for about a month.. )

But got home safe, she walked with us to get past the tyres, and they did fine together... so I ran home and changed to run to the bday! 

In the evening luckily the hose had not frozen yet, so managed to get the water for the horses easily, put a load of hay for them and went to bed.. 

This morning went to put more hay in for them, filled both haynets, contemplated about the fact that I want square bales and lots of haynets - fill them early and then just put them in the shelter.. 

Also put all the bad hay - the wet stuff in the muddy patches near water and the shelter, so its a bit nicer to walk on and might even it out before the ground freezes completely, and the dry, but unedible stuff in the shelter, to provide more "bed" material, however they seem to go there to **** occasionally, Grand nibbles on the haynets, whilst Teddy lives under the feeding shelter and gobbles all the hay down there.. They also have their salt block in the shelter, and tonight I also moved my old feeding bowl from the old box, washed it, and put it in the shelter, on the wall, and put lime in it... so they can get that whenever they want.. just checked - somebody loved it  

Also took Grand out to feed him his extras, he did try to get to his food straight away, so did a little groundwork with him, backing up, staying out of my space, not barging past me, a few hindquarter yields etc.. walked him back to his food and he was a lot more polite. Teddy got some veggies in the same time, so he does not stand there being very ****ed off and jealous to me and Grand.. 

The cats kept bothering me all the time... one of them has hurt it's leg so I need to organise transport to take him to the vet... Oh I wish I had a car. 

Grand loved some head hugs, rubbed his head too, he enjoyed it. Teddy's winter blanket is waaaay too small for him, and I think now for Teddy too... 
not that we need it... 

Teddy wanted to have a chat with me a lot today - he was sniffing me everywhere, muzzling my jacket, my face, my hair - just checking me out again.. managed to make him do some back stretches - he does them very well, also whilst I was at his side, he bent his neck to keep poking me  Spent some time with him just trying to encourage him to engage with me, but then I got cold and could not stay there longer... they keep following me today.... 

day 18 since the owner saw him last...


----------



## Cherrij

Yesterday I had some plans, but when started doing things, they failed.. 
Decided to take Teddy first.. worked a little on yielding the forehand - mainly through weird sidepasses... he moves his front away best when wrapped in the rope and has to untangle himself.. however, he is so good with moving his bum away, that I had a problem of walking around him with the rope, he starts moving away, and I am not sure how to correct that... 

tbh, i need lessons on groundwork  I can lunge horses fine and get them to respect me on the ground, but not do all the fancy stuff that I read folks do  
However, after a bit of moving in all kinds of directions and extreme fast hindquarter yielding, I got Teddy to stand still, got a small wood stump (needed a bigger one but none were nearby) and with a few failed attempts hopped on bareback.. with just the rope halter on him... walking is fine, even though with his wobbly fat bits behind the shoulder I feel confused of where I should be  
I layed flat on his back, walked around, trotted a few steps.. then I looped the "reigns" around his neck first, so that if I slide or try to grab on, the rope pulls against his neck, not the face through the halter.. His canter is a lot easier to sit, than his trot, however with the mud and the fact he hates keeping at the side of the circle because of the mud, it was wonky, but I did not slip sideways, even once! So I am proud of my balanced sitting.. I did slide forwards on his withers and decided next time I need to put a saddle pad on, maybe even with the "pillow", that could be nicer for the both of us.. 
But all this makes me realise how much more balanced I have become, how much fitter and agile... On sunday my friends saw my arms and were like "holy mother" because if in May, I was chunky and with wobbly bits, then now my arms and legs are pure muscle, and wobbly bits only stay on the problem zone - the waist  Which are slowly leaving me too  Thanks to horses.. 
Actually I am doing extra stuff now, as I am filling haynets every day, feeding the round bales in parts (the only problem will be friday night/saturday) but this week I don't have school on saturday, so thats a bonus.. But all that is extra exercise.. and I find myself walking more, taking longer paths when not needed, running here and there etc.. 

Grand only did a bit of turns etc, but somehow he got very panicky again, so worked on keeping him calm when working with the rope and the stick.. I don't know why he is like this, and not sure what to do... I wish someone would like to come and see how he does.. but now when my friend gets off work, it's dark, I don't have any lights for the fields, and maybe only on the weekend... 
I wanted to lunge him with the bridle on, but might do that today  So he gets used to it a bit more.. 

But they both are very lovely..  and greeted me this morning with interested faces, both came to say hi, and were very happy for the new batch of hay for today...


----------



## Cherrij

1) Teddy is extremely easy to catch when he is in the mood.
2) He walks slowly behind me.. 
3) Grand tries to slam into his back or side when we are leading. Grand got chased off by me. I hate it when he does that.. 
4) Teddy picked up the bit perfectly today. We missed our turn to walk with our friend, as I had left my phone somewhere else, and didnt see the text.. 
5) We went to the forest as it was sunny. and I needed a good ride.
6) Walked peacefully everywhere, he was being very responsive, active, interested in everything. The tyres did not seem to want to eat us anymore. 
7) He chooses to avoid puddles. and mud, but mud he can handle when there is only mud to walk in. 
8) He can show some pretty cool trot in the forest.. but not on a straight line.. he keeps wobbling from one part of the path to the other.. (we trot loose reign, independant seat)
9) He really wanted to GO!
10) He was not scared of the dogs on the first go. 
11) He can do some soft canter, but at points it is hard to sit.. 
12) AND THE BEST: _I Love letting the horse canter.. and then ask for some more, and some more.. and just hear the wind block your ears, hear his hooves hit the ground... fantastic.._
His owner claimed this horse has no speed, nothing, he is slow and not too active etc.. well.. I think I just proved him wrong, Again. This horse LOVES to go with appropriate motivation, he loves trails, he LOVES going in canter, he actually tried to raise canter a few times in trot, and he definitely loved it.. It was no problem to stop him, as he showed that he had enough, and slowed down.. so I did not push him, but brought him back to a trot and trotted some to calm his breathing before we get a longer walk session.. 
13) He is really cute.
14) He got to graze with me on his back... bad pony, or rather bad me 
15) He got in the same paddock as his buddy, where the buddy lives.. 
16) They squealed some, especially when his buddy was biting his sides, but they never moved faster than walk. Exceptionally boring. Maybe because they were both ridden today.. 
17) His buddy is a cribber, Teddy walked with his buddy to the fence, where he was biting down, and was very confused of why is that wood so interesting. 
18) He was easy to catch there too.. 

Saddled, walked home, the tyres never ate us, did get slightly nervous next to the road, but did fine.. Did not want to walk in the pasture.. I don't know if it is because of Grand hanging out there, or because he was expecting something more (but I had to rush in first to start the fire again, and then come feed them smth tasty, plus I do not like giving anything straight after riding.. ) usually.. i make exceptions. 

They got carrots, apples, lotsa hay and a bunch of pets.. and they both wanted to muzzle the kitty.. 

The kitty wants inside after sleeping 2 nights with me - he had his foot bitten, so the vet shaved it and wrapped it and I wanted to keep him warm when he was ill.. but now he is better and can find hay or his wee house or something else where to sleep. When it gets very cold, we will find a solution. 






















P.S. I really want to try and ride in that paddock, might help us with some straightness issues..


----------



## Saranda

Sounds like Teddy has the same fate Snickers once had - an owner who disregards his talents and doesn't really care for him. I don't understand, how can one NOT want to visit and spend time with such an amazing boy like Teddy! At least I guess Teddy isn't unhappy in particular for being able just to be a horse.


----------



## Cherrij

Saranda said:


> Sounds like Teddy has the same fate Snickers once had - an owner who disregards his talents and doesn't really care for him. I don't understand, how can one NOT want to visit and spend time with such an amazing boy like Teddy! At least I guess Teddy isn't unhappy in particular for being able just to be a horse.


I don't understand either.. I mean he loves his time here (the owner) but also I believe that because of his lack of interaction with the horse, he has lack of judgement on him - they have never done trails, they have never spent so much time together, he does not really know his horse... and when he rides, he won't listen to me, last time he listened to his GF, who cannot know the horse after 2-3 rides she had with him.. 

Teddy is extremely happy here, so many things have changed from his last home - he is willing to come with you, he wants to be caught, he wants to work, he wants to play, he has lots of energy, he has built some endurance, he seeks human company, today, he did not want to drop his bit at all.. maybe our ride was too short?


----------



## Cherrij

Yesterday was awesome - we got a trail walk with our friend, Teddy was slow, but very calm, he did spook a little from the dogs, but mainly because his buddy decided the dog is awful scary. 

We laughed that he could really make a western horse  he is downhill built, comfy gaits and walks with his head low  (hope nobody gets insulted) 

I finally saw our buddy trot, he has some nice trot, I wanna see that canter too... but hopefully soon we can ride at her paddock, film each other, comment on each other and then go from there... 

At the moment looks like I will have a permanent job that makes me very happy...


----------



## Cherrij

All that has happened is yet another slow, but this time longer trail walk.. We enjoyed it. Again we can pass the dogs much better, this time with a little trot. 
But Teddy has started seeing monsters near the path to home, near our buddy's house in concrete blocks that he was already used to, but not anymore.. the rest of the road was peaceful, even when we passed the other stable and there was a horse outside - that trotted to greet us and when we walked past, but our horses were just looking at it a little bit... 

Teddy still hates the big muddy patch, but will walk through when his friend does  He normally is first on the path, but then he just decides to give him a chance  

No matter what I love the trail rides... when my friend gets to try her horse in trot and canter on the rest of the paths then we will try to trot together... at the moment we stick to walk.


----------



## Cherrij

*Latvia's 95th Birthday!*

Well, first off - Congratulations to Latvia in it's 95th birthday! 







So we prettied up for today's ride. As our flag is red/white/red, I fitted the tack to the colors as close as possible - did debate putting white bandages on, but on trails they would be epicly disgusting afterwards.. and did not want to use the completely new white numnah yet either... 














The ride itself was awesome, do have another pic on my phone, but can't upload it right now.. 








Grand was his goofy self this morning... 







The ground what white with frost, the water frozen, but their hay still had color - I guess they had rummaged through it again.. 
still contemplating the thought of making slow feeders, but first need to get some extra cash.. 








More pics of kitties and other stories later - need to run feed carrots to the babies and go watch fireworks


----------



## Cherrij

Well, that Monday was my last holiday  Now I work.
I am a nanny to 2 kids +housekeeping. This week I had to arrive earlier, as the kid was staying home because of having a caugh, sit with him, play, teach him to speak better, make food for him and his brother, go outside for a walk.. clean up all the dishes and all other stuff they get laying about.. 
Next week when he starts going back to kindergarden I will have more house work to do.. However, I like it, and the pay is good. The mother even gave me road money today - for coming in this week and also in advance for a few rides next week. Makes me very happy. The boys are fine, the little one just turned 4 today, the older one will be 10 in a month. The little one can be stubborn, but we are working it out  
This job does not break my bones, but it means that in the morning I feed the dogs and cats, glance at the horses and run off.. Come home, give more water to horses (they get around 140 l at a time until it's gonna be freezing - then I bring buckets twice/3 times a day) , give them their buckets, some vegetables, carrots... make sure they still have hay... which I need to purchase soon again :/

But ye, no time to ride as I have had to leave home very early this week, and I come home and it is dark, I barely have time to cook some food for myself, hug all my pets and try to study.


----------



## Wallaby

That sounds like my life!! :hug: :hug: 
At least there are weekends, right? :?


----------



## Cherrij

Wallaby said:


> That sounds like my life!! :hug: :hug:
> At least there are weekends, right? :?


Sundays - saturdays I have Uni, and if the class runs to when its supposed to, I miss a train that brings me home when it's still light... so ye.. I can only ride on sundays 

Well no, I can when i know my schedule better, when I have to leave home at 10:30 am I can still do stuff


----------



## Cherrij

Well, magic worked, and I got to ride yesterday after uni, as I got home a lot earlier. Least to say I was half dead when coming home, but getting dressed for riding and starting to clean that muddy piglet named Teddy gave me more energy and once I was walking in the forest I felt great! 

First I was shocked at how muddy he was - I guess he thought saturdays are days off too and he does not have to look all fancy, so there was a load of mud under his mane even  and in it of course, and all over him.. but most of it was dry so it was actually quite easy to clean. He was very patient at the saddling point, he stayed there waiting as I kept going back to the tack room to pick the things I want (as it has been raining on and off I did not want to take everything out at once before I got him)
He was very curious about the saddle pad and the saddle again, but was willing to be saddled (no sighing or trying to move away). He picked the bridle up perfect again, almost gobbled the bit down  He was very brisk on the walk across the road to the forest, and again impatient to wait for me to get on, even though I have become quite fast at mounting. (I guess riding often and quite a big weight loss of about whopping 28 pounds over 5 months has done its part too)
SO when he moved off, I asked him to stop and stand there. And as he moved I corrected him and kept him standing. When he was still for 10 seconds I thanked him and asked to start moving. He was just too keen to see his buddy again. 
However, yet again he was wary about this one part of small trees very close to our starting point, but this time it was more just looking and snorting a little. Then we heart a chainsaw, but could not yet figure out at which part of the forest it is. Turned out it was just at the side of the path we had to take, so I asked him to just keep going, slowly - he was a bit stressed and was almost tiptoeing, but the people saw us and stopped whilst we passed (I guess they don't see horses walking past too often either ). He did try to trot but was easy to set back into our walk. 
Then he saw that there are new tyres added to the part where there were some old ones, and now they were on both sides of the road... And some of the new ones were a lot bigger, and he was in total panic about them. However I was calm and consistent that we need to go, every time he tried to turn, i turned the other way and made him face them. if he stood still I asked nothing for a few seconds and urged him forwards. with about 10 such small episodes we got past - he was slightly shaky, but pulled the reigns out of my hands as soon as we were past the tyres (he does this when he does not need my support anymore - it is like he seeks contact with me when we have something to overcome, but as soon as it is fine, he asks for long reign)
The he had some issue again with the concrete blocks near our friend's house, but this time he did not try to take me through the ditch on the side of the road.. he walked a bit different, but fine. and snorted really LOUD at the geese in our friend's yard  But they came out very soon and we could get going for our 1 h walk. 

We passed the dog with very little disturbance for us, but our buddy started cantering sideways again... in the ploughed field... on the way back they were both extra calm... weirdos 

The rest was quite boring, as they just kept going and no problems, apart from when Teddy decided to turn on his Turbo diesel and started just walking forwards and faster and move off our buddy. Then he tried to walk very very close to him as we turned to this other road... We were both just laughing at his behaviour (a week off and he turns into a weirdo )
Walked home, he did try to walk with his buddy, but I told him that we need to face the tyres again and go home. He didnt even shake on the way back home, however a car came from behind, and we let it pass by stepping into the forest, climbing back out on a steeper bit, but he did fine. He was a bit nervous about the car stopping next to the people with the chainsaw, which were resting at this moment, but he passed fine. The folks just asked me if he is nervous, and I said a little, but with very light contact with the bit and strong urge to go forwards we walked past the cars with no problems. They also named him "handsome boy"  

Oh, and we did very little trot on the way home, just to stretch our legs a little (even in +7°C my toes freeze off after 1 h at walk, with warm socks, sole warmers and plain leather boots..). I need thermoboots (cannot wait for my salary)

Then as we closed to about 20 yards from the road, he decided he needs to take the right turn there, and explore a forest path, looked like animals use it, or maybe even people sometimes... he was very content and did a small round through the underbush.. I was just laughing my face off - he was taking on an adventure! Lets explore this part of the forest 
When he was getting confused of how to get back out I used that second of slower stride and showed him and option, he gladly took it. He looked very proud with himself, and then took another right turn near the road and wanted to walk there. I let him, but as he refused to cross the ditch to get home from there, we walked back to our normal point, trotted over when there were no cars and walked home. He was very proud when we stopped.
I patted him a lot, told him that he is just amazing and was about to get off when he decided to check out my foot, and I did not want to accidentally kick him when getting off, so that took us a moment 
Afterwards he got lots of hugs when I was undoing the girth, picking up the stirrups and getting ready to walk to our saddle spot.
He enjoyed me hugging his head and we did our usual face rub when I took the bridle off and he was playing with the bit against the wood pole for good half minute. Only then he decided its time to get it off  So halter time, tied for a second whilst I bring everything inside (gave his back a rub after saddle too, i do it every time now when his fluffy coat flattens down after riding)
Brought him a few pieces of bread and back to the pasture it was. 
This time he walked in fine after I had asked Grand to move off the gate so we have free entrance.

Grand got 10 minutes of love too (it was getting dark already and I still had to start the fire in the central heater) but I rubbed him down head to toe, made him untangle himself from the rope, patted him all over, lifted his front legs and just talked some. Checked that he still remembers his manners and told him that even when I do not have too much time to work with him, he still gets hugs and kisses for being so amazing. Even though he had looked miserable when I walked off with Teddy. He dislikes being alone, but has never done anything... 

SO later they got their buckets and my brother helped me put a round bale in for them, got water for them and a few carrots.. they turned into very happy bunnies. 

Oh, and in the forest Teddy had decided to stop in muddy puddles and drink, and yes, they had managed to drink most of their water at home, but got fresh water as soon as I got back from riding. 

They are 2 amazing cutie pies, and I am sad that Teddy's owner has forgot about him for a month already.. But he gets all the love from me.. even though I do not need 2 horses, I am not gonna send him away right now (Also personal reasons that Grand needs company and I want to ride at least once a week, but Grand is not ready to be backed yet)


----------



## Cherrij

Yesterday we had our first snow, for about an hour 
Today is still frozen from last night, but that is obvious, its still before 9 am 

So yesterday after work in the dark I went to give them some warm water in their water containers - added about 5 l of as hot water as it comes from the tap and then the cold from the hose (the hose survives in the old stable atm).

Then I made them their buckets, and yes, Teddy gets stuff too - he is actually not fat  just leaning on that side, but cold is coming in.. 

I am petrified how they have messed their shelter up, which means next weekend I need to clean it out, and also purchase straw to fill it with.
Need to get more hay anyway.. 
They loved their warm buckets of feed, so they also got some in the dark hugs.. 
Grand loves to try to nip again, but Teddy just enjoys a hug. 

but I will see how they look like now, in the light!


----------



## tinyliny

Well, first off - Congratulations to Latvia in it's 95th birthday!

sorry to be late, but congrats! in five years, you will have some kind of huge celebration, no?


----------



## Cherrij

tinyliny said:


> Well, first off - Congratulations to Latvia in it's 95th birthday!
> 
> sorry to be late, but congrats! in five years, you will have some kind of huge celebration, no?


I guess it will be as it is finally a big number


----------



## Cherrij

Well, work really keeps me from doing anything more with my babies than just feeding them and giving them hugs.
However, they get plenty of food, check on them every free moment I have.. 
Today they got a bucket of carrots again, plenty of hugs, they had the chance to investigate why my brother is taking a walk in their territory (he goes to take photos occasionally of plants and stuff).
Then I took Grand with the rope halter under, and put his bridle on top, tightened the nose band a bit more to stop him from tossing his tongue over, and took him to lunge a little, as the ground has unfrozen on top, and stays hard under, he could trot without slipping or sinking too deep. He was actually showing a bit of self carriage, his ribs were harder to see even at trot, and he was quite energetic, but not to the point I would dislike it. He was very responsive, easy to turn, back, yield etc. He loved his hugs a lot 
And seemed to enjoy his work.
I love the warm feeling you get when your horse shows abilities he has not done before, and the fact that even after a longer while of not repeating these exercises, he knows them very well. 

Afterwards I took Teddy, who was very jealous of Grand's activities, and let him run loose in the round pen. He was extremely responsive to pressure, very high spirited, shaking his neck in all directions, but enjoying the game. And he joined up with me very fast and very well. I enjoyed these 2 short sessions with the boys, even though I am very tired from making my advent crown and moving some hay and manure


----------



## Cherrij

Today I had a day off work, so I got to go for a ride.
We started early with Teddy, as I got impatient and decided we will just start and then we can wait for our friend  We were at their place 15 minutes early but they were almost ready too, so we headed out. 
At first we had to ask one of her workers to get her newest dog back home, as she wanted to follow us. Then we happily headed out, and good 20 min walk from her house, her mother called her to say that the dog is at the neighbours. She asked us to go and get it home. But we only walk on trails, especially today when half the paths were frozen puddles and the horses actually slipped a few times.. 
When we were almost back at the neighbor's house, the mother called to say the dog had come home... 
So we headed back out and decided to avoid the path we saw that was very icy. 
But we walked a long way, and realised, it is nice that our trails are not just forest roads when the weather is nice. When the weather was as windy as today, and frozen, we get very cold when out in the open! 
2 hours after I left home we arrived back at her place (after Teddy had made the funniest facial expression watching a cyclist go past us) and let the boys in the paddock, as her mother wanted to tell me about some kitchenware that she is selling now, and invited me for tea. So the boys got to hang out - it is no problem for Teddy, and his buddy got some quality mental stimulation time - as he is alone with about a 100 goats and 2 bulls, and chicken, ducks and a few dogs and cats. 
They started munching on the same bit of hay at first, and after about 30 minutes we got a call from the grandma saying that the boys are fighting  When they were finally doing something more fun than eating - they were just playing pretend bites and some legs flying about. And this time it was actually Teddy's buddy who flung the hind legs first 
They hung out for about an hour whilst we made mayonnaise and drank some nice tea - which was a life saver in this cold weather. It was just about -2 maybe, but with the wind chill it was quite.. not as nice as it could be. 
Then I rushed home as it was soon getting dark. 
Teddy was happy to be back home, Grand rushed to see us, but was nice and backed off the gate so we can get in. 
They got a bit of dried bread and I headed back out at my friends place to just talk about some stuff and make a cake  For the fun of it 

Also arranged that I will get a goat's skin for my cat house, to make it warmer for them, and got also a bucket of beer brewer's grain - the leftover Barley - which is high protein, high fibre. So the boys are gonna get that to their daily buckets, to build more fat for winter. Should help Grand gain weight even faster, which he has started doing better since I added more sunflower meal to his bucket. 

Even though I got cold, I was happy about the chance to ride the long trail today, which was even longer because of the dog 
And also Teddy smelled a bucket before we left home at our friends place, and was "laughing" ALL the way home - about 15 min walk


----------



## Cherrij

Again - hay, water, a few stolen minutes, buckets, hugs, and checkups.
However on my last checkup around 10 pm the boys were sleeping. Teddy woke up as I entered the pasture, got up and came to investigate me - smelling me all over, poking me with his nose and being all funny.. 
Grand stayed down. He always grunts when he is sleeping.. however, he got a lot of hugs, a neck rub, a back rub, a leg rub, a lot of good words. he seems fine with me being bigger than him.. he did bite his leg again.. whats up with that? I was checking for gut sounds too as he was looking at his belly, biting his leg and grunting a lot, but seemed fine afterwards. he rolled over to lay on the other side a bit. he was about to get up when I asked him to stay.. and he did. then he laid flat out, and Teddy disturbed him - he had to go and poke his ear 
Also Teddy decided that I am not interesting anymore and went to scratch sleeping Grand's neck  

But it does feel very special when you can spend 10 minutes next to you horse, who is resting.. just make him feel comfortable and happy.. even if you are disturbed by another horse who tries to nibble your hair... 
Grand tried to steal my braid too, but I told him off... 
I love those moments with them. 

This morning one of my cats climbed on my shoulder when I picked her up, and Grand had just got his hay, but whilst munching on it he looked at me and it felt like his eyes will pop when he saw where the cat is. And he looked stupified - how can I let that weird animal on my shoulder!


----------



## Cherrij

Some pics from last week when we had the first snow. Sadly Grand was not in the mood for a photoshoot, so apart from Frodo and the night sky of the 1.12. there are 2 Teddy shots


----------



## Zexious

Such lovely shots! 'Da kitty is so cute <3


----------



## Cherrij

MY BABY IS GETTING FAT! 
Well that is an overstatement, but his condition is almost satisfactory, apart from lack of muscle which exists because there is lack of work (either no time, or too frozen, or too muddy)
But you cannot see his ribs even at extended canter!








Today he got extras, but normally they get free choice hay, they share about a bucket of carrots, sometimes some more veggies if there are any left overs when making food 
And his bucket usually holds about a handful of ground linseed, about 1 lb of ground wheat, maybe 2 lbs of sunflower meal, 1 lb of pellets (basically maintenance feed with minerals etc), about 50 ml of oil and all mixed with warm tea or water. 
I could be feeding him this 3 times a day, but it is not possible, and Teddy definitely does not need 2-3 times more than he gets (2 lbs mix of those maintenance pellets and bran).

Zexious - there are moooore.. Teddy is too photogenic and too funny. Need to work with Grand to stop being so people desperate, and enjoy life and pose for pictures 
















































You can see that Teddy does not need much more groceries, but more work 







This picture does not flatter Grand, but he needs to be in some more pics, it is meant to be HIS thread after all!! 







But we got a portrait! They were soaked from rain and blasting around (they did a good few rounds of galloping through the fields, bucking, playing and ofc it was raining )


----------



## Cherrij

Boys are being boys, I work, so they just get my attention on feeding time and all my spare moments.. yesterday also, I fed at 7 am, and straight from work home, around 7, change clothes and go outside in the wind to feed them again and make sure they are still fine 
The weather has been quite crazy - there is a massive storm crossing Europe and we get some of it. Not the worst bits, but still, the wind is strong enough to blow hay and water around.. But the horses seem comfy, they have not been shivering.. 
It is kinda snowing right now, but its melting almost at the same time. 
There is a bonus to the wind - it shakes all the dust out of the hay.. 

I on the other hand am preparing for next colder rides, as I bought a base layer in a sports shop. it is more meant for skiing etc, but I will use it for riding. Its warm leggings and a shirt. Today I wore the leggings under my trackies to go feed the horses, and I could not even feel the wind on my legs. Awesome  Hopefully they fit well under my riding pants too, if not then I use my old jeans or winter trackies (we only walk anyway )

Can't wait for the weekend to start and hopefully get a ride or 2 in there too..


----------



## Cherrij

There is snow here.. a few inches. plus degrees. or mainly just above the 0.
And today we got 5 tonnes of hay. or just under. Should last long. very nice green bales, and easy for me to feed, and everything fit in my many sheds  
That is all I can say today.. I am exhausted, as I was one of the main workforces.


----------



## Cherrij

I have lost the strength to write.
Yesterday finally got for a ride - It was very snowy, all the small trees had bent over our paths, we got snowed on frequently, I was almost soaked by the end of the ride, my gloves were wet from brushing the snow off me all the time, my bum was wet because the snow got on the saddle all the time too when I bent down to Teddy's neck to go under the trees, however he seemed to keep going under the lower ones, to show that he is very smart and can have fun with me screaming from cold and shock all the time 
His buddy was doing the same.. as they don't care about the snow falling on them, only we care. 
But it was a fantastic sunny ride. There are a few pics on a picture thread from the start of our winter.. and everything is going great. 

They eat about 2-3 bales a day, depending on bale size. Tonight I put more in to see how much is left in the morning.. but they started on the haynets too, so will need to fill those again too. 

They had not been drinking much, it is hard to get them to come to drink when I unfreeze the water, so they did not drink too much today, so I made their buckets very soft and souplike and added a tablespoon of salt for each. Yes, they do eat hay from snow, but there is no way they get enough like that. 
I am putting hot water in their water buckets 3 times a day - 1 in the morning before I go off to work, one when I get home, and third time just before I go to bed. Soon I will have to just carry a bucket out for them when the temps fall below -10... I really want to get a heated waterer, but I did not have the funds this year. Atm we are still fine and this will not be the first time they have to break the ice themselves to drink and wait for warm water till I can provide it.


----------



## Cherrij

Well, guess what? 4 days in a row poor Teddy Bear was taken out of his sweet pasture, and had to do something. Sunday I rode for 2 hours, Monday, his owner took him for a photoshoot, Tuesday we rode at 10 am in -7 degrees and I almost froze to death in 1 h. At walk ofc. Even though I wore all I could find  
Today I rode again, around 11am, for one short hour, as our buddy's owner had to run afterwards, and it was a lot warmer today! Felt good  

They get lotsa good hay, and they love it. Due to my fear that they are not drinking enough, I made their buckets extra slurpy these past days, added more salt, as obviously they do not like their block of salt, and overall added warm water to their water tanks as often as possible, de iced, and always fed their buckets as warm as is edible.. 
The snow is melting, so everything is getting wet again, and I do not like that. 

But overall they are happy.
Grand got a 10 minute lunge session when I got back with Teddy, I left teddy to munch on some hay and took grand straight after he had been running about looking for Teddy. He did try to pull me towards Teddy, he did try to do some weird stuff and change direction, especially to not see me, but see Teddy. But after a few slings of the rope, he decided he should stay with me, because I think he actually knows that if he works well, he gets off fast. 

He also decided to bite my leg today, and got a good whack, and I chased him off. 
Need to remind him that he will meet jesus if he tries to bite me again.


----------



## Cherrij

Grand has 14.5 cm bit size. Well, that would be the biggest I have knowingly used 
However, this one we tried on today finally, is only a 2 piece snaffle, and I kinda hate those. But now I know what size he needs and then I can get one from the shop or order one I like.


----------



## Cherrij

Grand neighs and nickers every time I go out there to feed or check on them.. it is so sweet 

However, I am waiting for my holidays, so I can finally give him the attention he needs. 
Well not that he needs per se, as many have explained that even the domesticated horse does not need humans, especially when living in pasture 24/7, however, he is happy to see me? And ever time I show up he comes to me. So there is something he feels he needs from me, which could possibly be different if there were 3+ horses living out with him.


----------



## Cherrij

Grand tried his new bit today - it fits well, its a 14.5 cm three piece snaffle with olive rings. Sets well in his mouth  He actually seemed to accept it better. Tomorrow will add the noseband again and then lunge again. 
He moves out fine, but has lost some respect to me, so we need to work it all out 
Need to get him into some therapy work, and then when i am back to busy days he will have more free time again, apart from weekends when i will try to continue the work again. 
I am very happy with him... 
And I got lots of extra feed


----------



## Cherrij

No comments from me required I think.


----------



## Wallaby

*like*, I think???! :lol:


----------



## Cherrij

Wallaby said:


> *like*, I think???! :lol:



Well, my friend who was helping that day, asked me "is there something he is not so calm with?"
My response was "the whip and his hindlegs".
He took saddling very easy again, bridle was a bit of a fight, but we are getting there.. He just does not want to bridle. once the bit is in, he does not fight with it, he just does not want it  
The whip scares him for some reason - he is about fine with standing next to it, having it put on him etc, but when it is lunge time, he bolts off as he sees/hears the whip move. 

But he took hanging on saddle fine, no reaction, walked him around when first my friend then me were hanging on him (I let her first as she has more experience with youngsters and can jump off easier)
He is a big baby


----------



## Cherrij

Well, to add to the funs with Grand, I am sore all over, as we have a trainer now, and our winter is ridiculus - about +5 every day  
So we ride. So we rode 2 lessons in the last 2 days. OUCH!
First off, my muscles have lost most of its tune because of riding once a week at walk. So it was hard to get them moving again.
Two, moving the heavy feed bags on saturday gave some muscle pain in my shoulders and stuff too... 
So now I walk weird and wince when I move or have to do stuff 

However, we just worked on forward movement. Teddy moved forward quite easy, was harder to keep that rythm with him, and was doing nice volts and a few nice bends, but we weren't even working on those, now it was just to get him moving forwards. He did, and it was a lot easier to trot on him like that, he was also stretching into my hand, offering to be on the bit, every now and then for a second or 2, but he was seeking contact himself. 
I managed to do quite a bit of sitting trot, I do need to work on keeping my leg back, but ye.. 

Canter, I cannot sit his canter, for one, because I need to make him move as much forward as possible, and so I rather stay in hunter seat and keep pushing him. Monday we started with a bit of slightly forward canter, and yesterday I pushed him a bit more, to move a bit more. Yesterday he was slightly sweaty after the session, but walked off fine and enjoyed a short massage when we got home. 

I have enough things to work with, as does he.. but we were told we are doing goooood


----------



## Zexious

^No pain, no gain ;D


----------



## Cherrij

Zexious said:


> ^No pain, no gain ;D


I enjoy the pain, it is just harder to do some chores - the heavier hay bales are a lot harder to move, brother complains when I do not want to open the gate when he drives us home, I have problems lifting things higher and I walk funny 
Today they both had off, tomorrow I hope to hop on for a short forest ride.. should work a little bit more with going forwards and into contact  but not too much as it is straight trail work 

They had extra's in their buckets - a handful of musli that has menthol stuff in it, some bread and even apples 
Spoilt animals 

Kitties got a house to live in and a goat's skin for their outside house to sleep on, the female is sterilised and recovering very well, the male seems to be annoyed that there is an intruder in his rooms 

And I am just annoyed at how much they mess the litterbox up


----------



## Cherrij

I was a proud horse owner yesterday.

Even though I had to fight with Grand to get him to take the bit, we managed, and I lunged him with just the bridle, with the lunge on the bridle - as in without the halter. 
Used sidereins too - but they are completely loose just to show him that there will be something that will block his movement sometimes, and to get used to contact to the bit. 

He was doing great, going forwards in trot, both correct canters, and I was just ecstatic!

Teddy got a short ride but got scared all the time, there was a car, a family cutting christmas trees, they also dropped a bigger dry tree which made Teddy **** his pants, then there was a tractor, our buddy horse was in his paddock and panicked a little when he saw us and we were leaving, but never got out, so that was good, and Teddy could do a nice gallop on one field..


----------



## Cherrij

Today it took a few minutes less to get Grand to take his bit. It is a struggle, and i am running out of options, even when the bit was covered with his yesterday's snacks and smelt and tasted good, he did not want it in his mouth.. but I got it in. I guess noone really messed with his mouth before.. 

Even though the first time I put a bit in it was a lot easier.. 

However, today I shortened the sidereins for a little bit more, they are still loose, but do control him a little more - he cannot stretch too far and feels them on the move, but is never behind the vertical. He accepts all that very well. 
Today he was actually a bit more energetic, he was throwing his legs about when asked for direction change, bolting off a few times.. yesterday he did wrong canter only once, today he kept crossing and raising wrong lead when doing left hand canter all the time.. but we stopped when i got a good 2 circles out of him.. walked him off good after that too, as he was kinda soaked - his chest, neck were soaked, so was his face, and he had foam between his legs.. poor baby. But luckily it is warm, and after the walk I rubbed him off with hay, and let him have his freedom, also gave them carrots soon after.. 
He really amazes me sometimes.. 
When we do saddle training, I never make him run that much, last time he only did about 10-15 minutes in trot, he does not need to be tired for that... but when its lunge training, we work. Maybe I get to give him some condition in my holidays, and then it most likely will be once a week unless I can do it in the mornings before work. 

Teddy is definitely leaving us as soon as a box opens in the stable they live at.


----------



## Cherrij

Some pics from before - his first time with sidereins, trying the bit etc.. Poor baby 
He looks slightly doomed, but he actually feels ok with the bit in his mouth. As long as the noseband is nicely fitted and he cannot toss his tongue over. 






here is also another video with him. He is one cool horse, and actually looks good. 

Teddy's owners GF today said, one cannot tell when watching him being lunged, that he is blind in one eye... 
The farrier also said before, "hat off for those, who work with one eyed horses.. "


----------



## Zexious

^I'm love'n the hair do


----------



## Cherrij

Zexious said:


> ^I'm love'n the hair do


It's just plain natural, rarely brushed "hair-do"! My secret recipe for a wild, but fantastic look 

I am glad that his forelock is growing out nicely - it was horrible when I got him, as they had chopped it off, to show his star ... x_X










I hate when people do that, especially when the rest of the mane is so long.. However, I am glad they only cut the forelock off, not the whole mane, which was very tangled and took me good 30 minutes to untangle it at least a bit 

But he has grown a lot of hair since he arrived here, so 6 months!  ooops, I forgot to celebrate a few weeks ago


----------



## Cherrij

Woopsie, I have abandoned this place a bit. Well nothing exciting happened. As there is no snow, there is no photoshoot.. no point. 

Last time I had ridden, was the 27th, the next day the owner's GF rode, the next day I had work, and the Sunday then, it rained. Monday too - so it was too wet to do anything... no lunges, no nothing. Apart from early Sunday morning a kid came to ride a little bit. She could not catch Teddy's trot for raising trot, however she was sitting very light and not cramping with her legs.. Also, she managed to raise canter with the first try.. so I am amazed with that kid.. 
Maybe she will become my student when Grand is rideable  

Yesterday we went for a ride, in the frosty forests.. we actually went a bit different this time, as we wanted to trot, so we went on the same path twice. Our friend does not feel comfortable trotting her horse, who has some hoof issues and had a sprained leg not too long ago, on hard, frozen road (sand).
But we had our fun. Both horses were scared of frozen puddles at first, but then Teddy showed his buddy how to break the ice and have fun - he loves to drink at almost every puddle in the forest now, I do not know why - but if I see that one has chemical stuff from trucks etc in it, I make him move on, but if it seems clean, he is allowed to have his fun... they do get enough fresh water every day, and in frosty weather I add warm water so it does not freeze that fast.. So he is a bit weird. 

Today I took Grand at first, because the ground had started to unfreeze and getting better for work - ofc, it was not really work for Grand. I first asked him to untangle himself from the lunge line, he did all that very well, poked my fingers in his mouth, asked him to sidestep a bit, but that is always a problem for me, so we will return to that who knows when. So we went to lunge, this time in a different spot as the usual spot was too hard and with holes and what not from last time lunging in the mud. 

He was actually a lot like "Lets go gogogogogogogogo!" today, making very fast direction changes, doing bouncy trot, big canter steps and overall very responsive. And he seems to be a lot better with the whip, I rarely have to use it as he is very responsive to voice and body commands, but he does not care much when I have it with me anymore. He needs to be desensitized to it though, if I move it fast away from him he just wants to run... and that part comes hard with him, so I rather not bother him with the whip going crazy atm.. 

Tomorrow, looks like I am not working still, so I will lunge him again, maybe saddle/bridle combination, add sidereins and then work a little with bridle reins and try to step on the stirrup.

Teddy I rode today too, we went "explorer" mode - checking out further paths, other parts of the forest, going through bushes etc. I also got reminded, that he is very forward moving and energetic - he wanted to run like crazy, lost his breakes for a minute, jumped a puddle from canter, jumped a branch from trot, and was overall just really wanting to run for a bit.. so I made him run a bit more where I deemed it safe.. he felt good after that.
However, I need to take my universal saddle for such rides, as I did have slight problems balancing for those jumps, especially cuz he jumped more than he should have, and also I should practice low jumps with him, when the ground allows.


----------



## Cherrij

You know what day is it tomorrow?
Did I hear you guess Sunday?
Did I hear you guess... TRAINING DAY!!!!
Yup, I shall be sore again, if it doesn't rain too much


----------



## Cherrij

I have survived, and both horses have moved.

Took Grand just now, on a short lunge session - first we fought about the bit again, but then I cheated, I opened the right side of the bit from the bridle, poked my finger in his left side of the mouth, and the bit went right in without any fighting. 
Bridled, lunging belt on, sidereins not connected at first. warm up rounds at trot both directions to also remember pressure on the bit from the lunge (he pulls a lot more with his halter) 
Lunged at first with long sidereins, then shortened them another 2 holes, then he did try to fight them at the bottom, trying to eat ground but I just sent him frowards again. 
He was a bit energetic, but worked very nice.

Teddy - 10:30 training! I felt weird going out that early, but we got there all ready for a nice session - we even tried another color on us  Aqua blue 
At first his warm up trot was not much to see, but the trainer kept telling us when we are good, I keep it there, feel it, remember, praise the horse and we start all over. 
Sitting trot is comfy, but I have to work on my legs a lot, they keep trying to run away or just not work as they should.. but I felt my abs 
First canter was half seat, to just get him moving again, second canter I tried to sit down, but my hands were not cooperating.. poor little wobbly horse.. a few more sessions and we will be much better, as the trainer even praised us how fast he has moved forwards, seeking contact etc.. 

so it is not just me bragging, here is a video 





Trainer's son trotted after me, he has very soft hands and ofc Teddy was an angel, but kept doing smaller circles.. He was quite wet and even in the video you can see foam between his hindlegs 
I was not far from the same state


----------



## Cherrij

I just realised something.. 
I have a dark bay/brown horse.. 
I have black, white, red, navy blue, aqua blue, orange etc tack,. he normally will go with black bridle, black saddle.. maybe brown tack if we jump... 
dressage will mean white saddle pads etc.. 
However, what colors look good on browns? Anyone can share their thoughts? I am not too keen on overly flashy look - it was a fun experiment with Teddy, and I do not want to disgrace my boy... but what the hell will I put on him? Brown halter looks good on him.. somehow I do not really like the look of a red saddle pad.. need to try navy.. black will look good, but that means I need to make more purchases.. you think we can pull off navy blue?


----------



## Cherrij

It is too wet to lunge, I am too broken to ride - my back hurts, so it's annoying to feed and water them even.. took a day off school to rest - i guess getting back to work and school after holidays broke me a little. 

I rode Teddy with my universal saddle on wednesday I think, it was quite good and that saddle was still comfy.
Yesterday his owner finally rode him, we went to the forest so he can trot as well, he said he loves the saddle almost as much as my kieffer dressage saddle (the universal is stubben) and that Teddy goes just fantastic, so responsive, so comfy.. just needs a little tweaking and soon real work can start. well thats what he thinks.. I know he needs a lot of work on turns, flexibility etc.. but I work with that on my own time when I want to.. 

All I heard yesterday was "thank you SO much, thanks, he is great, thank you for the amazing work blah blah blah"

It is so wet that I am disgusted - puddles everywhere, mud, slush and whatnot. and they are promising snow tonight/tomorrow for longer time now.. they say it will drop to -7 by tomorrow, and -15 next week.. I am scared to think how the mud will turn to ice.. luckily their hooves have much sole and are in good condition.. 
and we have plenty of hay.. and its not that hard to bring out 5 l bottles of hot water to pour into their water buckets.. 
and their feed buckets have been made warm for ages already, they like them.. keeps them warmer too 










I decided to give them some entertainment today for feeding time - hung the haynet there, usually its in the closed shelter, but I should find an idea for a better rigging so that I can change the haynet easier.. 

and I still want the slowfeeding ones..


----------



## Cherrij

There is something white on the ground.. the mud is partly frozen, so I hope when they walk their main paths, they will flatten it out a little and when it really freezes over, it won't be as bad.. otherwise, they will move very little... 

grand had a nosebleed yesterday, gave me a shock, but seemed like he has either hit it somewhere, or poked it with a thicker hay piece..


----------



## Cherrij

I want to finally buy small holed, slowfeeder haynets for the boys, as they are consuming hay in crazy quantities, but both UK and german Amazon gives me crazy costs.. its like, the haynets would be worth 60 bucks, but the delivery around twice as much.. 

I guess I do need to stop at the only horse stuff shop on saturday.. and hope they have them


----------



## Saranda

Don't bother with the nets they sell in the tack shop, their holes are too big and they don't serve their purpose as SLOW feeders. 

Instead, try these - 

Heunetz engmaschig - Pferde füttern - Krämer Pferdesport Online-Shop

I use them and they're okay. You can contact Darja Kuzmina at draugiem.lv who arranges the big orders for many people, the delivery price will be very small compared to what you'll find in ebay.


----------



## Cherrij

Saranda said:


> Don't bother with the nets they sell in the tack shop, their holes are too big and they don't serve their purpose as SLOW feeders.
> 
> Instead, try these -
> 
> Heunetz engmaschig - Pferde füttern - Krämer Pferdesport Online-Shop
> 
> I use them and they're okay. You can contact Darja Kuzmina at draugiem.lv who arranges the big orders for many people, the delivery price will be very small compared to what you'll find in ebay.


Looks like that's what I will have to do.
I have 2 standard nets, they are fun for a while, but they eat in about the same speed as loose hay.. ofc, slightly better, as loose hay gets trampled in the ground too..


----------



## Saranda

We are going to try out a large net for round bales for our 24/7 pasture boarded guys - ordered from ebay and it is originally used for trucks.  Should save even more hay - and time! Although you can arrange a better natural feeding position with smaller nets.

Here's the beast:

Abdecknetz Anhängernetz Containernetz 2,5 m x 4,5 m - Masche: 35 mm - 3 mm Netz | eBay


----------



## Cherrij

I don't need one for round bale, I would never be able to get one on. I need a lot of smaller ones, bigger ones, that I can fill with my small bales, move around and tie to the spots I deem needed.. 
I am getting tired of them vacuuming a load of hay in a few hours..


----------



## Saranda

Several haynets with small holes should do just fine then.


----------



## Cherrij

Thats the idea.. to save hay, and make them eat slower and longer, otherwise the seem to be able to eat 2-3 days hay in 1 day...  


Grand is about 170 cm tall atm, 125 cm is his back length, his body length seems to be 165 or so... 

the circumference of his foreleg is 26 cm.. his dad had 23 cm... 
This is going to be one BIG, MASSIVE horse... a TANK.

Dream is a baroque bridle, war/army saddle, and a smooth moving horse... he would look just... Grand


----------



## Cherrij

Haynets are ordered... well, should be by next week. 

Ground is finally freezing over, but it actually gives me headaches. i don't mind the -8 or so that we get now, but what I care about is the fact that the mud froze like it was... a leg breaker... which makes me think that the horses are feeling bad, walking on such terrain, and not too happy about it.. but what can I do? This spring we will fix this, but I could not predict that it will go that bad, I mean I know they create mud, but just before the cold came, it was too wet and the mud never dried, so it made a really disgusting slush that has holes and hills so to say.. 

They get plenty of hay, warm buckets at night, warm water every morning and evening.. and no exercise 

just some hugs.. 

hopefully could get some sawdust soon to polster their "beds" and sort some stuff out.. but being away from home 6 days a week has it's toll on "getting things done"


----------



## Cherrij

Today I realised something. 

It looks like I am a passive leader, that has to show dominance very rare (even though by Rashid's explanations, passive leader never does that.. ) Then again, the passive leader (horse) is not trying to teach a horse to lunge and all that shiz. 

Anyway... about consistency.. even though my day to day regime is off any proper timetable, it has consistency. 
When it start's becoming light outside, horses get food. They get more food when it is light outside. They get warm water inbetween and can always find it.. 
When it is dark I show up with more hay... after the hay they get their warm buckets - in the dark.. 
after the buckets they get more hay and more water (water is added earlier but they rarely drink then).

So in horsey terms, there is a consistent schedule.. even though it is never "8 am hay, 10 am water, 12 noon hay, 7pm hay, 8 pm bucket, 10 pm hay and water" - they would not care about the hours anyway... 

And then every once in a while I ask either of them to come with me.. which they do willingly, and willingly work for me.. I guess this is how I got Grand to cross the road for the first time, walk peacefully next to me when cars were passing us, and walk into unknown territory for him... I just asked him to take a walk with me.. when he wanted to eat I let him, i took that under consideration, and whenever he seemed to show any nervousness we stopped to look for more grass and just chill together as if nothing is happening... and to be honest, I did all that just by feeling how he is next to me, never thinking about what one should do when taking a young horse out for the first time.. we just go with our feel, and there has not been a day he does not want me near him... 

Teddy knows that usually between rides a few days pass - the sun comes up, goes down and does the same thing a few times.. and only then he will see me with a halter again.. and willingly comes towards me, halters fine and we can go to work. If (as it has happened) he is suddenly taken 3 days in a row, he gets slightly ****y about the whole ordeal and mainly shows it by trying to walk away when I appear with the halter... I take that under consideration, and ask him to pay attention to me and show that I would like him to come with me... when we get out riding, he has forgotten that he didn't really want to... because he does enjoy his time with me.. 

As I let him have his say in the direction quite often, I trust him (some might go nuts about this, but I ride on the side of the road with loose rein, i mean, the reins are hanging on his neck, I am just holding them, to shorten them if needed, but otherwise,) I sit on his back with the thought of going to the forest, and thats where he takes me.. no questions, no spooks.. all is good.. 

And at the same time I know, that when we come to "spooky" places - the tyres, the neighbours with a dog, smth new, he needs my support.. he actually starts seeking the bit, so I pick up the reins, give him slight contact, show him I am there, and we walk on, no problems. The moment he is past the thing he shows me that its over, and he wants his rein back.. which I freely give to him, because as most rides were walk only, i do not really need the reins... he is not the type to jump and bolt and I do not know what one would have to do, to get him to become somthing like that... I mean, i have seen/felt him do it, but he pretty much calmed down in a few minutes and we decided we can walk past the scary place..


----------



## Cherrij

Who cares that the temperatures are finally dropping below -10 at night?
We don't. I carry 20-40 l of warm water to them every morning and evening, when it runs low I bring more, but never fill it to the top, in case they don't drink it and it freezes over - as then I cannot add enough warm water to heat the whole tank up. 
They have puffed their hair, standing outside, munching on hay, enjoyed some carrots... they don't move much either.. so I guess before snow comes they will actually pack on more weight, they don't move because the ground is hard and uneven. 

Not even sure I want to go for a ride on sunday.. forest roads should be fine, apart from a little slippery, but not sure I wanna be out there in the cold.. and pressing his hair down with tack might not be the best idea if its told it will drop even to -18 over the weekend


----------



## Saranda

Ground driving is a great something to do when it's too cold to ride.


----------



## Cherrij

Saranda said:


> Ground driving is a great something to do when it's too cold to ride.


Teddy will get some soon, because our sled is almost finished, and when more snow hits the ground, I want to try it out (and refresh his memory).

Grand.. well, never did it with a halter, and once he hasn't worked for a while, I do not want to risk not being able to stop him - but don't really want to bridle them in this cold.. I just don't like the idea with the bit..


----------



## Cherrij

They are so used to their schedule, that they were slightly weirded out when I arrived with water around 6:30 am, started making noise to get the ice out, and then gave them hay... It is pure moonlight outside.. as the sun does not rise for another 2 hours...


----------



## Cherrij

Today was around -14.4 when I went outside to feed at 9 am. Just woken up, I put the kettle on for my tea, and ran outside to feed the boys... 
I could barely see, I guess my eyes were part swollen from still being in good sleep, the snow was bright and my vision started to blur a little... horrible morning experience... felt like my eyes are freezing over  

They boys got their hay and I happily returned inside for breakfast.. later gave them more hay, fed the dogs, gave water to horses.. this night 2 cm of ice had frozen on top, had to break it out... 

Then I got to work. As everything is frozen, and I can't even buy a bale of straw (all gone long before - spring need to order some bales for myself) so I climbed up on my old stable, we had some ancient hay there... dropped some down, carried it to the feeding place, to cover the hard grown with some thick layer of old hay. also padded the "indoor" shelter too.. They immediately decided to eat that hay - it is about 10 years old, but has always been inside... no nutrition, but they get to grind their teeth... 

After 12 called my friend and decided to be as crazy as we are, and take our horses out for a stroll.. I was mostly fine, just my toes froze off even though I had my city boots - with wool inside, and thermo socks, all the same, frozen toes. 
By the time we got home I was all a bit frozen, wind came at some points and froze our faces, but I recovered quickly once inside. But the walk was a little too long... Teddy was very energetic though, he wanted to trot at points, be funny, he kept zigzagging on the road.. and stealing bits of old grass.. 

Near our friends home .. they fell. Our buddy horse slipped, dropped down, and got back up. He slid a little when trying to coordinate, but he held his dignity with pride. Our friend managed to drop her stirrups, put her arms forwards and not move to not disturb him (just as much as natural balance asks). They got up fine, but as her back has problems, she was a little sore afterwards... but they handled it pretty well... It's not that there is ice everywhere, its snow that cars have turned into ice.. 

After we were home I decided it's time to try to take some sun photos - always when I leave for work, the sun has not yet reached the pasture, or just not the horses.. 
so here comes the load








"Grand Art design" - I guess you know who is the author? - he came over here to get us when we returned.. 































Teddy's flanks are covered with few white hairs. Grand had some too.. 







"I like big butts and I cannot lie.." So proud that he finally is getting a big bum 























Teddy has beautiful eyes, but I always forget to clean them before I take photos... well the photos are hard already, as he keeps moving his face out of focus


----------



## Cherrij

I don't think I am sorry to double post anymore - ends up that I have plenty of things to add here, sometimes.. and as noone else posts 
























Grand turns very red in the sun... but mainly at the light points.. though my brother told me he was not sure which horse I had taken to the forest.. that they look the same 























We laugh in the face of this cold.... 
















And finally it seems pictures of Grand dominate again


----------



## Cherrij

nothing at all happens... the temps fluctuate between -9 and -16 around 8 am in the morning..
I continue the same routine - hay, warm water, hay, buckets, hay, warm water.. 
Haynets should arrive next week... cannot wait to start using them and prolonging their hay. 
I mean, they get it in rations atm, but I never have seen them shiver or tremble. They are completely fine. However, small hole haynets should keep them entertained for longer.. just need a few spots to set them up  
otherwise nothing at all... boredom hey?
I really want winter to be over, as in when it is colder than just a few degrees below zero, so that I can start working with Grand again, ride a bit more and so on. But before that I want a lot of snow and a few good horse pulled sled rides...


----------



## Cherrij

The cold is creeping in.
Checked at 8 am it was -18 something... 
My nose froze when I ran to throw some hay in the field... 
Had my breakfast to warm up, and went to feed warm food to dogs, more hay to horses... 
bejesus it is cold. 
Grand has the tendency to bite more now, I shove him away every time, but cannot work with that properly because he has no chance to run, he might break his legs if I make him meet jesus. 
Today's plan is to study, study study and keep everyone warm, heat the house, bring hay to horses little and often, warm water, play with dogs when the day warms up a little and continue to study. 
Brrr... I think I am getting old as I rememeber when I used to ride in -20 (bitless, but we rode in the snow)

Bought catnip drops to encourage my cats to tear up the playhouse not my chairs or sofa




 - this is already later when I also tried to make Ms. Money interested in it.. but seems like only Frodo loves it..


----------



## Wallaby

Haha your cats are so cute!!


----------



## Cherrij

Well, since the monsters got out of the pasture on saturday night, everything has been fine. They eat, respect the fence again, and everyone makes sure our gate is closed.
They now get a flat patch of land to stand and rest on, which they are very happy about. 
This morning though I got annoyed.. they have broken the 3rd water basin.. which means I have none left to leave water for them. which means I give them water in the morning from the bucket (only one still can hold water, as I think they cannot put their heads in the 10 l bucket, but we are gonna have to try)
And then water them again in the evening. Have to try to get to the shop and get a few more things... like the water basin, another bucket.. 

Grand is cranky and Teddy is grumpy. Teddy keeps chasing Grand away from everything.. either its lack of work or they get cranky with the weather.


----------



## Cherrij

Today was the reddest sunrise I have seen in ages. Yup, my alarm is now 30 minutes earlier, so I can be up before the sun. But days are getting longer, makes me so happy. however, work hours have turned longer, so I don't really get to enjoy the end of the day. 
















Also I was procrastinating to the best of my ability - taking photos of horses, of Christmas cactus, watching things, making more stuff, got my books - Hempfling Dancing with Horses and Maxwell - Maximise your Horsemanship. 







But ofc I did a bit more work for uni, I am too responsible not to get things done by friday. 

Teddy was having his fun with pawing the ground and shaking his neck, rearing a little. Grand was chasing his hind legs, shaking his neck, chasing Teddy, being all weird.. 







I provoked Teddy's grumpy face just for the camera.. I gave Grand some hay, and Teddy had to wait, so he made faces again and went to chase Grand off the hay


----------



## Roperchick

Wow that sunrise o.o


Hahaha I love his grumpy face lol


----------



## Cherrij

As there is a little patch of flatter ground available, Grand got his second miniature come to jesus meeting, as he tried to bite again... so I violently sent him off and told him to stay away. after a while invited him in, the moment he tried to nibble it was time to go away again... and then I just ignored him.. I will fix this, just waiting for the right moment. 

Teddy got a tiny reminder lesson - bridled him and put the driving reins on.. walked around a little checked our stops and backing up. I was extra careful to release pressure the moment he tries to understand how to evade it, and he backed up with the second cue. I was extatic about that. Reading Rashid was very helpful with this. He doesn't stop well when he panics a little - Grand was trying to bother us.. but I guess when we will go for a walk in the forest he should be fine again.


----------



## Cherrij

It is snowing with horrible wind outside... but just about -12 degrees now... Horses are munching, they get water out of one bucket though... Hopefully today I can run to the shop and get a few more buckets and another bath thingy... and soon enough I should get an old bath from a flat, that will hold more water, and hard for them to break. 
I have a day off everything, Fridays are always off work, but school cancelled because the lecturer has a kid with angina.. so our exam is on monday... 
Which means the weekend is slightly ****ed up, but if I manage most my work today then it is just about revising on monday and that course is done.
Hopefully tomorrow we can try to put Teddy in the sled, if it snows enough today and warms up a little.


----------



## Cherrij

There is a reason why last night Grand spent alone in the box.

















Teddy had been annoying and took the shed for himself, Grand wanted to stay close, even though he could have stood under the feeding shed, and stayed dry.. so you can see the end result.. frost, ice, snow and what not because we had raining ice yesterday morning.. 
And WIND.

So Grand got a visit to the box yesterday, so he can dry up and stay warm, because I felt sorry for him, as half his coat on his back was soaked and frozen in lumps.. even though the temps have risen to -4 during the day which is good. 

I am still not sure if it was the right decision.
For one, he walked in there like a sweety pie... however, he has an issue with the halter going over his ears - no problem with the rope halter, just the usual "european"... even though I had issues trying to put that one on in the same way as the rope halter... 
He rose his head and tried to shake my hands off his ears.. neeed to work with that, but the cold has been stopping me from it. 
Coming out this morning.. he started all fine, but then Teddy called him and then he wanted to prance and run to Teddy, and stop hearing me... I really wanted my rope halter then, as he has become a little too .... I don't even know how to call it.. he is not spoilt, but he is a pasture puff that starts to forget his lessons.. 

Anyway, he was dry this morning, got out to join Teddy for breakfast.


----------



## xxBarry Godden

Cherry, I discovered recently your diary with the subjects of Grand and your other horses. Bearing in mind English is not your first language, your writing is excellent.
And the idea of your writing everyday on the forum is a good one. Well done.

May I suggest that you write a few threads about Latvia. I am sure most Americans will never have heard of the country. To me an Englishman, Latvia's move out from under the USSR is a story which needs telling.

And then there is your art work - I'd like to see a few more of your horse drawings.

As for Grand it appears he has fallen on his feet by finding an owner such as yourself. Incidentally his loss of one eye should not inhibit him. It appears from some articles I once read somewhere, horses learn to compensate. But be careful with jumping him.

Only one thing I would suggest is that you worm him - maybe that might account for his loss of weight. Maybe you should also ask your vet to check for stomach ulcers. If his early husbandry was poor, then maybe he needs some help medically, as well as time and lots of grass.

You obviously follow the tradition of "Natural Horsemanship" - maybe you might dial up on the internet: "Monty Roberts" - a NH master who is one of the key gurus of how to bring up a horse without the use of whips and various tiedowns.

Keep up the good work

Barry G

PS Welcome to the HF.


----------



## Cherrij

Hey Barry. 
Thanks for the compliments, I appreciate when others like my language skills. Lately though I am having issues with expressing my thoughts in the right way as my head is a knotted wire mess 

I am not sure where and when I would manage to have the time to write about Latvia.. the internet is full of information, I am open to any questions, but as it is becoming hard to keep up with work with the horses and my job, and university, it is becoming also harder to write anything hear, as not much happens on the horse front. 

My art work is on a halt. Seems like I have lost my muse again.. but I start feeling it coming back every now and then so hopefully soon enough I have time to practice again.. 

I am very happy to hear, that you think I am a good owner for him.. i try my best.. though sometimes I know it is not the best.. But for now I am content in believing that he gets all he needs - he has a buddy for company, I am trying to find a solution for the months when his buddy is gone, he gets good food, he gets some work when the terrain permits it, and my schedule, and most of all, he gets to live free, choose what he wants and when, exercise enough and GROW. Reading all the post around this forum, I start to think I am a nutter letting my big horse grow up to 4 years before I start riding him.. I might back him early spring, but that will mainly be a few short walks.. proper riding probably won't start till summer, and most likely no canter till a few months after starting riding. But I just like my horse growing up first.. as much as possible.. that is also why, if ever, we probably will only start showing at 5. 

He is on a worming schedule, he needs his teeth rechecked this spring (he had lost a molar in september), but he has gained weight all the time since I got him. 

I didn't think as my obvious training method being NH, I have read about many different trainers, watched videos etc, but I mainly feel confident with traditional training methods, as that is where I can get most help with. NH is not too popular here.. however I am trying, and it would be beneficial for us both to work through all kinds of things, and that is what we do. And tbh, a lot of things I do come out of my own feeling, how I think we could solve any situation.. which is, if one wishes to categorize, a mix of all kinds of methods, but then again traditional schooling involves quite a few ideas that the NH masters took over and developed under new names.


----------



## xxBarry Godden

Cherry I am pleased that my post did not offend you - I was a little worried.

A couple more of thoughts from me for you to consider :
Think of getting some worming powder for your boy. From what you have said maybe he did not get wormed during his early days - ask your vet.

We English wait until year 4 to put weight on a horse's back - in America some ride young Quarter horses at 2yrs which by our way of thinking is too soon. Your Boy needs more muscle in his back - keep up with the ground work and work in on the lunge line. In-hand work is fine at any age after 1-2 , and you can always put a saddle on his back but, in my humble opinion, get him used to being given aids and responding to your voice. Then work him in an arena from the centre of the ring - Try Monty's join up. I, repeat I, believe a horse benefits from seeing you alongside him - especially a horse with only one eye. 

Also buy him a waterproof warm padded horse blanket - he needs shelter from those East European winds,

Please dial up Monty Roberts - yes, he has given a new title to horse training techniques - in reality little is new in horse work - except nowadays we give horses the credit of having brains and emotions.

Monty "sells the idea of "join up" which follows on from your in hand work. He is fundamentally a cowboy but he talks "English". His way of thinking about horses is what is important for the trainer to consider. 

PS I think Grand is a handsome chap and I am beginning to think that Eastern Europe is a place to buy a horse.


----------



## Cherrij

Barry Godden said:


> Cherry I am pleased that my post did not offend you - I was a little worried.
> 
> A couple more of thoughts from me for you to consider :
> Think of getting some worming powder for your boy. From what you have said maybe he did not get wormed during his early days - ask your vet.
> 
> We English wait until year 4 to put weight on a horse's back - in America some ride young Quarter horses at 2yrs which by our way of thinking is too soon. Your Boy needs more muscle in his back - keep up with the ground work and work in on the lunge line. In-hand work is fine at any age after 1-2 , and you can always put a saddle on his back but, in my humble opinion, get him used to being given aids and responding to your voice. Then work him in an arena from the centre of the ring - Try Monty's join up. I, repeat I, believe a horse benefits from seeing you alongside him - especially a horse with only one eye.
> 
> Also buy him a waterproof warm padded horse blanket - he needs shelter from those East European winds,
> 
> Please dial up Monty Roberts - yes, he has given a new title to horse training techniques - in reality little is new in horse work - except nowadays we give horses the credit of having brains and emotions.
> 
> Monty "sells the idea of "join up" which follows on from your in hand work. He is fundamentally a cowboy but he talks "English". His way of thinking about horses is what is important for the trainer to consider.
> 
> PS I think Grand is a handsome chap and I am beginning to think that Eastern Europe is a place to buy a horse.


As said before, we have a worming schedule - we alternate 2-3 different worming pastes/liquids to make sure he is clean. There are no signs of worms... 

At the moment he is a lucky pasture pet, just had a short session yesterday to remind him that biting is forbidden, and storming me and the hay wheelbarrow is the same.. but he got it fast again.. cannot wait for spring.

No need for a blanket, they have not shivered even once - they have their shelter and plenty of food, and on the emergency case where he was wet at -5 degrees, I stalled him for the night, completely dry in the morning and a happy boy to go back to his buddy. 

The plan is to work more on the lunge line, start ground driving again, maybe pull a few small things, build the back, it was the last to fill in with weight gain, and I have already promised myself that I want it to look even better by the time I start riding, but I am in no rush. 

We have done something like join up, it works with his seeing eye, on the blind he shuts off sometimes.. but we are getting there to solve all the problems.. 

He is not the first half blind horse I have worked with, so I have some experience to draw upon and to know what he can be like... but ofc, he is a horse with a different character than those. 

by the way, Latvia is not Eastern Europe, but Northern Europe, but that's no worry, a lot of people get it all mixed up  
Even the media who portray as us the evil eastern european workforce that takes over UK and such. But ye, Latvia can have some nice horses for different purposes... 

Grand is a typical Latvian carriage horse, so he is actually quite universal. He will never jump like a sport horse (his eye ofc will affect that too, but the build is heavier), but the carriage horse is supposed to have good looking and effective gaits for a nice look in a carriage, so they look good in a dressage ring too. And are good with stamina and endurance..


----------



## Cherrij

A few photos to show his progress in weight/muscle. both me and one of my friends cannot wait for summer when he has even more muscle and no winter fuzzies.


----------



## Roperchick

I'm just in love with Grand haha. Such a hunk....


Off topic....I had NO idea he was half blind??? I'm sure I probably read about it before but I forget things alllll the time lol


----------



## Cherrij

Roperchick said:


> I'm just in love with Grand haha. Such a hunk....
> 
> 
> Off topic....I had NO idea he was half blind??? I'm sure I probably read about it before but I forget things alllll the time lol


I think I posted in the very beginning, but he lost his right eye when another horse kicked him in the face about a year ago. (before I got him)


----------



## Cherrij

I think they both hate me now... 

I got my new haynets.. ok, they are nylon, but they will do fine if they survive tonight. 
Grand was all like "MOOOMMYYY!! Why can't I get my mouth full of hay? help me, PLEASE????"
but the expressionist Teddy was more like.. "What the hell have you done with my food, you evil woman! I NEED TO GET IT NOW!" whilst pawing at the haynet... 

These are epic, as they are more like bags, they are square when open, and round up when filled - I noticed I didn't fill the buttom corners at first, as I attempted to push half a bale inside  
But will get a hand of it, but they are really easy to fill, as they are stronger and don't flop about as a useless thing, as the old, normal hole haynets do 
Hopefully soon I can take some pics of them too, to memorise how they are fighting for their food.
They had small portion of free hay beforehand, their buckets just before the haynets, and I managed to fit a whole bale in the 2 nets, possibly even more can be fitted in, but if I can fill 4 nets with 2 or so bales, it should be enough for 24 hours...


----------



## Cherrij

ooh, a lot of things have happened in the last 3 days.
1) I assisted in making a feeding plan for a weakened mare after bad feeding and a weaned foal.. 
2) I helped sort out papers for a mare with fake foreign passport... 
3) I helped out with getting the basic ground manners in said second mare.
4) I helped feed, trim their feed blah blah blah
5) I got offered to adopt a 3 yr old flashy looking ArabxAngloarab. Not hot, but sweet and lovely... What to do?


----------



## Roperchick

Oh wow haha. Sounds hectic....yet rewarding???


Ooooh have any pics of the prospective adoptee?


----------



## Cherrij

Roperchick said:


> Oh wow haha. Sounds hectic....yet rewarding???
> 
> 
> Ooooh have any pics of the prospective adoptee?


Anything where your work is properly appreciated is rewarding. I have helped the 2 ladies work with their horses and not get injured. They still have a long way, but at least they can go feed the horses without getting attacked. 









This is the only picture I can get at the moment... they haven't made fresh pics of him since he is 3... he was a stunted yearling, but looks great now, has grown over pony height, but will not be a big horse.. 

Thinking about going to see him on saturday... too excited.. 
Not even sure I can take a second horse  I am a student after all with a part time job


----------



## Cherrij

Yuk, mud, all kind of creepies. Busy busy, but I will be away from my babies for a week from sunday! I will see my other babies (my friends and trainers horse!) and others. As my dog too 

Teddy had bumped, been bitten, or sprained his neck. first day he freaked me out - he was pawing his hay, being evasive, not really eating, walking wobbly, sidestepping like a champ to chase Grand off stuff... found out his neck hurts like hell. 
Gave him homeopathic painkiller the first night after full examination and consultation with the owner, the vet, the masseuse and a friend... massaged him a lot too, he got better, got hay from a higher net, but he walked away from it anyway.
the next morning it took me about 20 mins to get him caught.
that night it took 5 min cuz I had a bucket with me, massaged very little, he was eating fine, gave him more of the painkiller, and today he was acting perfect old self, almost.. ofc, it will take time for it to heal completely, but at least he doesn't show much discomfort when eating and drinking anymore. 
The masseuse will also come out as soon as she can to work with him and relax that neck some more. I will try to massage tomorrow again. 

Things are a bit hectic, but we survive as usual.
Everyone is telling me to get that arab for teaching kids.


----------



## Roperchick

I was about to ask you if you'd gone to see him. and how it went if you did! 


Aaaw poor teddy. Hope he heals up fast


----------



## Wallaby

Awwwww, poor Teddy!! :hug:


----------



## Zexious

Poor Teddy ): Him and I are twins--accident prone twins.


----------



## Cherrij

Zexious said:


> Poor Teddy ): Him and I are twins--accident prone twins.


At first I had thought it was Grand who gets himself into all kinds of accidents - he had 2 lame legs, he has bite marks all over his body, he keeps loosing patches of hair on his face (scratches/bites) but suddenly it is Teddy with a worrisome "injury".

However, Teddy is his merry self now, just disliking any touches over the electric fence at least. His owner will come today, so we see if he can catch him  

After horrible 5 h in uni listening to messy theories, I am going to see that baby horse and lose my heart all over again probably..


----------



## Marcie

they are both so handsome! i love looking at all the pictures of them.


----------



## Cherrij

The arab youngster is very small, I haven't seen such a small horse in ages, but he should be big enough to carry me in the end, plus he is sturdy arab + Latvian horse (or angloarab, who knows). 

Looks like we probably are taking him. in spring. 

Pics will come later.. 

Could not catch him to take him out of the pasture, could not really do much with him, as he was always chased away by the spoilt other horses... 
I saw one of the oldies bite the lady who runs the place, and she just asked him, why he did that... ofc, he just bit her jacket, but still... 
Basically I think there were 8 horses, all with behavioural problems due to not horse people handling them. Hopefully they will respect those ladies, but random people could get hurt there, as one of the old horses is big, pushy, and has no respect for people.


----------



## Cherrij

meh, my friend did not manage to send me the pics just yet, so next week when I am back home I can get them. I am going to visit my mother, and not taking my laptop with me. 
I am leaving 2 horses, 2 dogs and 2 cats at the care of my brother, his GF and my friend whom I ride together. They all have their own tasks, all is clear but I am still a bit worried

But I will have lovely holidays


----------



## Cherrij

Kinda abandoned this place whilst on week long holidays, and when I came back i did not really feel like writing anything. 

When visiting my mother, i also visited my friend in her stable, got to ride once, for about 30 minutes. Did great. Waiting for my friend to cut up the video, but with that horse, in a jumping saddle, which I hate, i managed to keep my legs in place, trot easily, the horse goes forwards, he was not totally in frame, as he has been ridden too much with hard hand, and I decided not to ask him to fight with me, but to try and learn, that I won't pull on him. Our canter was amazing too, managed to sit a little more extended canter, without problems, and my arms weren't flailing around as if I was about to take off in flight. so ye, proud of myself, and my friend was proud of me too.

Last monday did a ride in the forest with Teddy, standard long trail, some trot, a little canter together with our buddy for the first time.
then I got ill for the week and could not ride. 
Saturday rode again, but basically just walk trot.

Sunday went to see that angloarab pony thing, that I am considering adopting. he is tiny, but might still grow, as he is only 3. but cute as a button.
But to get him here, first need all the ice to melt underground, so I can change fences.. and they need to sort out papers. 

Then I went to help my friends with their mares - 6 yr old lithuanian draft mare, gypsy started - so we tested if she knows what a rider is. she did great, easy to mount, easy to set to walk, good breaks, trot was harder to find, but managed, and she is extra comfy. just want to get her on better surface to work a little more and train her to be even better for my friend.

the other mare is 8, skinny, and needs a different saddle, but we just checked how she does things. she has a rearing issue when she wants to do smth but is not allowed to. she doesnt really rear, but attempts to. i guess if she was in better condition the rears would be bigger. (she came skinny here from old owners, my friend is slowly increasing her feed, but also making sure the other mare does not become fatter)

Then I got to ride Teddy for the last time. Forest for about an hour, our friend decided we could canter together, but it ended up in a full out gallop. which was a looot of fun, Picasso never got far from us, even though he is about 1 hand taller than Teddy, and theoretically in better physical condition, as he is not chubby and got worked almost all winter. But Teddy showed his speed. 

Monday Teddy left to live with his owner, because the costs are the same as they say - board at my place, plus transport to come visit, is about the same as the board there. so ye. and he wants to train in an indoor arena, get the horse ready to do things etc.

he wants me to go visit and ride ofc, but i dunno if I have the time, and he is offering for me to start in a dressage competition in may, but i might not be able to ride enough till then. 

Since Monday Grand is alone, he spent that night neighing a lot, but has been calm lately. just neighs every time I open the front door of the house. he wants my company. So on tuesday I took him, cleaned him, rubbed him down, massaged some spots, scratched other spots, raised front legs, checked our respect - backing up and yielding hindquarters, yielding forequarters. 
Went for a walk around our pastures to just be together and evaluate the repairs and stuff I need to do. also picked up some rubbish that had appeared. He loved spending time with me, was very attentive, and helping me pick up things 

But yesterday I had no time for him, just fed him and talked with him around feeding times, and today cannot start working either, because the weather is wet and there is ice 10 cm underneath the surface, which means the top layer of everywhere is yukky mud that is trying to go somewhere, but cannot. so ye, no work. 

I am fine, just dealing with the aftermaths of being ill, suddenly started feeling ill today too, even though for the weekend I was fine. 

And ye, I need to start Grand (Mom now nows he is mine ... ), so I can train him to be my fantastic riding horse, also I can ride my friends mare, and train the other one too... so ye, plenty of work.

and of course uni.


----------



## Cherrij

More of the pony

















Some EPIC Grand shots..
































Funny old horse, and funny pony







Grand was busy for a while, but when I am too busy or just lazy, I cannot be bothered to fill up all the nets, so I just need to change them...


----------



## Cherrij

Yesterday I decided I want to do some communicating with Grand, but as it is wet, we cannot do much, and I do not feel like I can take him out to the forest without a proper groundwork session to see where we are at.

So I started with just talking to him, petting him a little, making sure he does not bite me.. 
Then I chopped off his beard.
Before







After








And then I decided to play around with his mane.. 









I was impressed how still he was, standing untied when I am cutting his beard with scissors, then standing quite well untied for me to braid his mane. Ofc he did try to bother me, nibble my leg and so on, but told him off for that, and also got to clear up the bridle path, he is better at letting me touch his ears again  

12 braids made without having the horse tied... That does impress me at least. 
And a horrible picture to show how clean he is 30 mins after I have fully brushed him down.


----------



## Saranda

I hope you find a buddy for Grand soon! It is quite distressing to live alone. And I wish Teddy all the best, sure hope he's in good hands.


----------



## Cherrij

Saranda said:


> I hope you find a buddy for Grand soon! It is quite distressing to live alone. And I wish Teddy all the best, sure hope he's in good hands.


I have quite found a buddy. Ofc I would enjoy the costs of a boarder better, but not many want to move here  Though I haven't really looked.

Teddy has a fun life of getting his bridlepath, beard and legs shaved on the night he arrived to the new home, 10 km seaside walk the next day.... they do not let him get used to things, they just move him.


----------



## Saranda

Well, that certainly doesn't sound nice.  Fingers crossed that Teddy manages to accept everything well.


----------



## Cherrij

Saranda said:


> Well, that certainly doesn't sound nice.  Fingers crossed that Teddy manages to accept everything well.


He does have a healthy mind and loves attention. I think more problems could be this first week with stalling him. Apparently he reared in attempt to kick with his front legs at his neighbour... but noone even told me if he was more energetic the next day after the night in the box or no. 

tbh, i doubt I will hear much... 

Just remember the owner still begging me to visit, that I can train and compete with him, just so I visit, and that they want to come and help me out with my property when needed... pfft... 
and ofc he wants to see me ride Grand...


----------



## Cherrij

When i came home from uni today, i saw Grand from the road, called his name and he neighed at me.  he does it all the time now, too cute. 

We made a selfie too  

He is too cute. So are my cats and dogs. I made my old dog howl today almost on command 
Too much fun in one day.. Also got a new cover for my phone, its epic, so much bling xD

I love today.. And if it stays dry like this soon we can lunge again, work a little and start saddling again.


----------



## Cherrij

Me and Grand selfies  His head is too big to fit in the pic with my hand outstretched. we need a phone holder on a stick so I can take our selfies 

Me and the dog, creepy photo. she kinda gave me a kiss at that moment, but she is impossible to take pics with.. tbh, the other dog is worse, I could not even get a selfie with him, he pawed at my phone and I decided I do not want to be covered in mud










Some fun moss grows on top of the dogs house.. 









me with MsMoney... Frodo did not want a selfie that day. 








Beautiful sunset.









A little break in our last lunging session.
















He was actually very responsive and alert, however when trying to ask for sidepass, he kinda reared a little. we are both learning to work it out, and I guess he got confused. I just made him move out, back to the position I need to be in, and we got a few steps done. 


Rode this cutie again. She is a lovely mare. She needs some work, as it seems she has not been ridden too much, she is so overweight that with only about 5 minutes of trot, she pants a lot. Also, she seems to have been in hobbles for a long time, as her walk and trot is like a bit constrained. so the idea is to work her forwards as much as possible, long straight lines in the fields, just to get her to stretch out. later we will start more circles and things. 
also the long lines will get her endurance up a little faster.







I also fell from her. We were trotting back towards the paddock, against the wind, and she seemed to start canter, but apparently did about 4 bucks (all 4 legs flying off the ground) and got rid of me, as I was totally not expecting that to happen - she started bucking on the raised phase of trot, threw me out of the saddle, my head bounced off her neck and I kinda pushed myself to the ground. It was a soft, slow fall, shook it off, got back on, provoked canter from her, held on, we worked a few steps and went for a long walk to cool off, as she was soaked. 

I theorised in my head that maybe it was too hard for her, maybe it was something else. the saddle looks like a good fit, we tried mine on her and it was good, but they are also looking for a saddle for her, I am gonna help try one on in the next 2 days. 

I also think it could be that as she is a driving horse, she might never have been ridden at canter, just walk and trot, and the sudden pressure on her back in canter with me, wind, saddle, etc, kicked her off and she tried to get rid of the pressure. 

in any case, her owner and the kids are not gonna ride her in canter, just w/t. and try to build stamina for her. luckily they live 24/7 outside and can move and get chased a little every day. 
..........................................................................

Anyways, Grand gets 2 haynets a day as a norm, a little bucket feed, but not too high on energy and calories anymore.. 
Haven;t had time to work with him the past 2 days, but he was a gentleman today when we were creating mulch nearby, he never came to bother us, only later came closer to watch better. 
need to go and fill his haynets soon again, as it will be dinnertime and need to prepare for the next days.


----------



## Cherrij

Through this week we have been making mulch out of all the old branches, to strengthen the ground in front of his shelters. It has worked. Plus it is finally drying up everywhere. 

Also, yesterday his shelter got cleaned out completely. we found all kinds of pieces of wood and 2 massive metal panel doors underneath everything (when the horses got access to the shelter it was with a deep layer of old hay for bedding)
So now he has a fresh bunch of old hay to rest in if he chooses to. 

He is nice and shiny, respects people when they work - doesn't even come to bother use, spent most time eating his extra hay net anyway 

Today I took him for a short lunge. Videos are uploading. He was a very nice responsive guy, apart from a few times when he did not want to turn his blind eye towards me. we even managed to trot a circle with me just 2 m from him. 
I was proud to see him canter correctly on both hands, trotting nicely, checking me most of the time, he never really shut off. Also it was too warm for him, trotting, cantering on soggy ground, winter coat, sun shining.. he sweated just a little bit on his chest, but he still gets a little stressed with work, he wants to work, but stresses a little. 

Then we walked off a little to stop the panting, walked him to the tie up place, tied him up and sat down for a while. also walked off to pick up the basket with brushes, that I had elsewhere, and he did great, just standing there. cleaned all 4 feet with no problems, no damage from the mud, he has just cracked one front hoof at some point, but nothing serious. soon we get the farrier to come and it will be fixed. 

Also tried on leg-guards, this time he was very accepting towards them, but I could barely close them. They are FULL sized ones... whoopsie.








brushed him off, he lets me brush his tail too, no problems. 

Then I saddled him, to check for the saddle fit, to remind him of the saddle, found out that we can use Teddy's 125 cm belt, without problems atm. when tightened it closes to 3rd holes on both sides.. its a leather belt with extending ends. 
He really did not care much of the saddle, when I let him sniff it he started licking it. 

moved the stirrups, he did not blink even. jumped next to him, no reaction. 
put my fut in the stirrup, put some weight in it, he turned to lick my leg 
What a funny horse. Stepped more on the stirrup and pulled myself on the saddle, stayed laying down on it, holding the lead rope with one hand, and patting him all over with the other.. he really did not care. 
I was very tempted to raise my other leg over the saddle, but as we were alone and outside of the pasture even, I decided better not. 
But he does not seem to pose problems for starting him to be ridden. 
























After unsaddling I took him out of the property, near the road. wanted to walk and graze near the road so he gets more used to being there, but the bin collector truck came and I took him back inside quickly, so we have more distance. He did not care.
Walked outside, grazed some, hanged out, he did not care. 
Took the bin, he spooked a little. Showed some fantastic side stepping. 
Oh ye, through the lunging we were trying leg yielding from the ground again, and it worked a lot better from both sides. Seems like he has understood. 

He is a real sweety, and at some points it looked like he would rather spend time with me than graze 

Afterwards I took him back to the field, went and filled his water, gave him more hay to nibble on, and thats it for now.. 

I really love him.. 
oh, and we got linseed "meal", as in the remains from making oil.


----------



## Cherrij

Spunky monster. 






Only watching the video when uploaded I noticed, that he had crossed the canter for a while, but crossed back, which is good to know, that he crosses back, and I managed to stop the canter when it was correct... 

Kinda cannot wait to sit that canter, but that will be 6 months at least


----------



## Cherrij

I am no specialist at guessing at how comfortable horses will be when ridden, but somehow watching Grand he actually looks like he is gonna be one comfy ride.. And i am very tempted to start riding.


----------



## Cherrij

During the weekend I had no time, because of uni, dentist, snow, manicure, bday parties etc. 
I had a few extra minutes to give him a rub and have a short conversation, so he doesn't feel too abandoned, but no time to work.

Yesterday I felt it was a bit too hard on the ground, even with the snow on top, but today it was melting, but the mud seemed to be quite firm, so we went and tried to work a little in the melting snow. Nothing much, just a short lunge, but he actually worked up a sweat.
first of all, he had come to me a little wet - but at the point I just thought he had rolled, which it clearly looked like, having all the yuk on his sides.
Then he got a little stressed about me asking a few things from him... I guess I need to back off again, ask slower and wait longer. 
I really want a round pen, even more than having a riding arena, but no idea if I can find a way to build it. 
He was quite responsive, no real issues, just tried to ignore my cue for trot a few times today... another reason why I want a round pen xD

But ye, he trotted nice, cantered well on both leads, responded nice, walked a few circles in both directions afterwards with no problems, followed me after work, and was a fun boy overall. 

In the evening after giving him his hay net i rubbed him down with a curry comb, he seemed to enjoy it a little - cleared up the hairs that stuck together from sweat and rolling in wet snow. and got rid of some of the winter coat.
that must be making him too hot as well.


----------



## Cherrij

Well by the looks of it, Grand will have a few more free days now.. he can train his leg muscles walking through mud.
his box is dry and nice, we managed to drain water from some of the biggest puddles... 

Yesterday I tried to rush to my train home, tripped on the buttom last step of the stairs, fell, sprained my ankle - well haven't been to a doctor just yet - hurts like hell but sometimes I can stand on it. Gonna be fun to go and feed Grand and the dogs just now. 

hip hop hoppity hop..

All my leg muscles hurt. I would love to have some crutches.. maybe it is worth to visit the doctor today


----------



## Cherrij

I found a rope halter with reins online.. not too dear, might try to order it.. maybe one day I ride him in a rope halter too  It is overall the one thing on his head he is most used to... 

Haven't tried to bridle him for a while now.. 

tbh, actually the update is on my thoughts and leg. My leg is a lot better, I can walk, with just a slight limp. It is still sore, but but as bad. I am trying to rest it, and Grand's liniment helps a lot, but I am not one of those who will sit inside a lot  kinda hate it, but then again, might get my essay for next weekend done today 

Also, kinda found a bridle I want, but cannot buy it just yet. At the moment looks like I am keeping the one we have been using, just need a new browband and an extra piece for the noseband, that goes under the jaw. 

Also due to my ankle I guess working under saddle with him will be cancelled for this week at least, but hopefully I can lunge him soon enough.


----------



## Cherrij

I want to RIDE!!!! and talk to horsey folks 

And get someone to come and visit me and my great buddy to check on us.. and our misbehaviours.

Oh, I was walking through the pasture today, to go pick up birch juice (yes, we nutters drill a hole in a tree and then drink that water that flows out of it, healthy as crazy  ), I also had a few pieces of bread for Grand, just cuz I felt like it.. 
He got his first piece, and I just kept walking. He was walking close behind me trying to get another one... I told him off, no grumpy faces, no coming in my space, not allowed. That doesn't deserve bread.

He backed off a little, but continued. Then I used my 5 l plastic bottle to shake him off, he cantered off, came right back, sent him off again, told him to stay back, he had cantered with a little buck in my direction.. Told him he is not allowed to come near if he behaves like this, he licked his lips a lot, lowered his head and started following me with 2-3 m distance. 
What a smart boy


----------



## Cherrij

We got our farrier today! And of course a lot of compliments. 
For one, he suggested that with a rasp and a knife I can do the upkeep of his hooves myself, just need an occasional farrier visit, to make sure everything is fine. He had 2 small cracks, one on each front hoof - left foot had a bigger one, so he rasped a line on top of it, the right front the crack came off when he trimmed off the excess growth. As I had to hold Grand by his head I could not check the feet just then. 
As I picked up the cut off pieces, to take to my dogs, I saw that one of them had some red spots, one of the frog pieces had that too... I have pics of the hoof wall, but I am too tired to upload now.. I wonder if that is some kind of bruising or what? Remember we had little snow and it was very wet before it all froze, so there were lots of massive ice mud lumps everywhere they had to walk on... also, he was overdue for a trim (12 weeks between trims this time, due to many things.. )
But overall his hooves were really good still. 

Also the farrier said that he is a mighty fine horse, sad for the eye. He does not seem a heavy build at the moment, more like the universal type, that can be used for anything... which is the plan anyway. Talked a bit about the fact, that if the farrier saw Grand at work, he would not see the eye as a problem, the fact, that he seems to have an issue with the bit (raises his head to heaven if I put the bridle on the standard way, if I get it over the ears, unbuckle the bit on the right side, poke my finger on the left and shove the bit in, it's no problem ).. but ye.. 
Grand again had some issues with standing still, first he was slightly nervous about the fact that his feet were being cleaned all over (he had mud knee high ), but we got him to calm down and stand... 

And again talked a little about conformation issues with the breed and how they affect quality... his comment was (neutral to Grand) that he had ridden all kinds of horses, the ones that were almost perfect never showed as good results as the ones that would be crooked comformation wise, for jumping... we have many examples like that, there is this one pony stud, who apparently is all sorts of wonky and wrong, but jumps like a champ...

Grand still has his future in front of him... 

Also took him for a lunge straight after the farrier, as the fields have dried a little and he needs to remember some work, and start building muscles again... 
He was working fine, until at one moment he decided he wants to jump across to work left, not right, and reared up to the sky... first time ever. but I quickly corrected him, he reared halfway, spun to the right and continued working, licking his lips and lowering is neck at trot... I just hope he realised that rearing will not affect me, and he will only get to work harder and faster, if he decided to try to take the lead of the session. 

Sorted pressure on the side a little today.. he had this thing that he won't move off if I ask him to move over when I am at his side.. so got that to work from both sides and need to work with it a lot more, but we got something done... 
this time he was not wet, it looked like he is almost at the point of sweating, but he didn't even pant this time. I think last time he had just ran himself, and today he was all relaxed and full of energy.. the farrier noticed that too.. 
so need to blow the steam off a bit more often and put the energy on the right track. 

But I am really proud of him


----------



## Cherrij

This is the hoof I saw the bruising on.. i think it is just bruising.. 

He gets a holiday today, because I am tired of all kind of other jobs.


----------



## Cherrij

Yippii... 
I magically found energy after dinner to go and lunge my horse again.. 
This time there was no rearing, there was a lot of licking and a bit of work.
Warmed him up with some side pass (actually getting better once he gets what I am asking, i know, my fault), a little walking etc.. 
Sent him out on the lunge first time with the blind side to me first.. worked nice. Occasionally through the whole session he will through his neck inwards to check on me, but most of the time I could see him relax, lower his head, lick his lips and listen to my vocal cues. 
He trotted nicely (as much the ground allows), cantered okish - right hand is easy, he raises that correct every time, stretched out a little, not too many jumps etc 
Left hand - worked a little to get it right, asked him to canter a few laps and transition down. 
Also worked a little more on precise transitions up and down, and they were quite good. apart from up to canter. walk trot walk are perfect.. he transitions to trot from canter very nicely too.. I really hope we can do this under saddle too. 

He did try to come for a rest when I was asking him to change directions, but then he walked off chewing.. I did let him rest in the middle once in this session, but ye.. it wasn't too long to need too much rest. 
He did sweat - his chest was soaked and overall he was a bit warm and slightly wet, walked off with more sidepass, a bit of trot in hand - 2 m or less lunge line between us.. at first he pins his ears but after 10 steps he is just trotting with me.. 
I am very proud with him. Actually i think he is one of the first horses I work with who actually really really listens and wants to please on the lunge. So I hope that goes under saddle too


----------



## Cherrij

I DID IT!!

30.03.2014 is a day to remember. 

Grand is 1 month and 6 days away from his 4th birthday - so not really a special day in that matter, but I finally felt how it is to be on my own tiny horse  
Tbh, I did not evaluate much, It was more like, stay calm, stay calm, not allowed to get too excited  

He was the perfect gentleman though... sniffed my leg when I was hanging on his side, stood like a champ, only tensed a little once, but was standing well, walked in hand nicely too and brakes were fantastic. 

I LOVE HIM TO BITS!


----------



## Wallaby

OH MY GOSH! CONGRATULATIONS!!! :happydance:


----------



## Cherrij

Wallaby said:


> OH MY GOSH! CONGRATULATIONS!!! :happydance:


Thank you Emily, it really means a lot! Today I was just TOO excited to be on top of him... went on all relaxed, but kept telling myself that I need to stay CALM, not all shaky because I am so excited to FINALLY be on top of him... I know, many people might have started him already last summer, but I just love to take my time, get to know the quirks of a young horse, train them well on ground, get them used to voice commands and most importantly ME! 

And now I can safely mount him and it is no problem.. He has not even once suggested he might not accept me.. I am his Momma, why not let me sit on him?


----------



## Roperchick

Congrats!!! So awesome_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cherrij

Roperchick said:


> Congrats!!! So awesome
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It felt Awesome!


----------



## Saranda

Congrats! He looks like a perfect, young gentleman - all grown up!


----------



## Cherrij

Saranda said:


> Congrats! He looks like a perfect, young gentleman - all grown up!


He acts like a gentleman too. Just licked my boot and then stood still for the photos... Felt like he has carried a human all his life, but I am quite certain, he just is a fantastic gentleman!


----------



## Saranda

When a young horse is brought up correctly, they are mostly bound to accept a rider readily - because that's what they are, ready and prepared by enough groundwork, patience and trust. 

Also, Sultan's offspring, as far as I know them, are very easy to train in the early stages and easy to back because of their good characters and calmness.


----------



## Cherrij

Saranda said:


> When a young horse is brought up correctly, they are mostly bound to accept a rider readily - because that's what they are, ready and prepared by enough groundwork, patience and trust.
> 
> Also, Sultan's offspring, as far as I know them, are very easy to train in the early stages and easy to back because of their good characters and calmness.


Sometimes i think that he has not even had that much groundwork, but he seems ready to move on... 

But our lunges will stay in our program for a long time..


----------



## Cherrij

Yesterday Grand had a day off, to think things over or just because I had lots of other things to do 

Today however, I decided that he needs to work a bit more, to have more muscles, more power, more balance, so we went for a lunge, just rope halter and the long line... oh, and the whip - to desensitise, but also to work on upward transitions that used to slack sometimes. 

He was working nicely, managed to get nice side pass from left to right (towards the blind side) but he has difficulty understanding pressure from the blind side to move away... so that side is not working that nicely. 

He again tried my patience with trying to turn to see me whenever he pleases, so this time I guess I finally reacted correct and made him work his bum off going where he wanted to go, then when he was desperately looking at me for a way out, I asked him to stop and offered the other direction. He immediately turned to the right, started chewing and stayed at walk on that side for as long as I didn't ask for direction change. So Yeehaaaw, that part might be finally solved. 

For one, can you tell this horse is blind in the right eye, when looking at this video? Also, what can you tell me about his gaits? Ofc the surface is not the best and he was being lazy at trot (hard to encourage more movement when filming ).
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yw_Wr5-F3VU&feature=youtu.be

I hate what Youtube does with the quality of the videos.. on my pc they look a lot better. 

And finally he seems to raise his left lead a bit easier and goes into nice canter, not switching legs, just keeps going.. so his balance is getting there  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cbg83v67a0g&feature=youtu.be

This was the first time he stretched down in canter (!!!) and he was a bit tired by that canter already, due to his own mischief (trying to turn when not asked).

Afterwards asked him to still trot a little and we went for a walk around until his breathing slowed down and he actually dried up pretty quick.


----------



## Cherrij

Today we planned a workout, as my friend could come over and help out, so I took Grand out of the pasture early, gave him a good rub, but there is still huge amount of his winter coat stuck on him, which I need to try and get rid off... I was eating his hair today.. and it got everywhere  

But, made him look presentable, was happy with the fact his tail has grown nice and long, just should try to add to thickness. 

This time solved our "falling bridle" issue with braiding his forelock with the bit of mane that is behind the bridle - one braid over the bridle. Also took the browband off, as it seems to stay too near his ears, even though the browband is long and hangs loosish there, it still feels like it pulls the poll part closer to his ears which lets him shake it off.. Also really need to keep the noseband with the little strap on every single time we work with the bit, as he is a tongue tosser. But as he still had his halter today, we passed as it was, but soon enough I guess I will stop having the halter on for riding times and then it will be easier to put a full bridle on. However, we talked with my friend I might want to get a one ear bridle for him as his face is an interesting form to keep an ordinary, standard Xfull bridle on.. 

This is how he greeted me just before I was supposed to take him out to get cleaned and prepared... 







A cutie pie, I could rub him all over, hug his neck and nap near him.. he really is sweet like this. It has been a long time since he has napped this close to any structures (his shed) and that I can get to him before he gets up wanting more food  








This is our mystical hairdo/bridledo for today.. The halter got adjusted afterwards for safe lunging. He is tied with the dark rope which has the easy opening buckle (you pull down and it opens) the white lunge line is just draped over, as it does not unclip from the halter. 







He was falling asleep in the sun even though he had all that stuff on him.. he really accepts things well. 







I actually hate that saddle pad. Apparently it is one of those that you wash once and it becomes useless. I guess I can gift it to my cats.. nice color and design, but bad bad numnah. I shall never use it again. I have plenty of nice ones. This is a dressage numnah under my universal saddle, which seems not to fit perfectly, but hopefully soon enough we can use the dressage saddle and that seemed like a better fit.. or I can try to get this one to the saddle fixing guy, maybe we can make it wider.. Tbh, it seemed like it is too far back, but thats where it wanted to be... and stayed there the whole time.. 








His tail is LOOOOONG... and dirty white feet.. I cannot wait for warm spring weather when it is at least +18 with nice sun so I can WASH him all over.. he has tons of yuk in his coat that doesn't come out well.. 








So why was he saddled up all like that? I got to ride him for the second time today. (no worries, the next time won't be faster than in 4 days I guess  and he had a holiday and a lunge day between rides.. if you can count that as a ride last Sunday)

We started with a quick lunge, so my friend can also see how he works and moves.. She said his canter looks like a nice sit.. his trot is still under evaluation...  Then I got on. 
No problems. Even used a small step to get in the stirrup better as I shortened them again. Need to make them even shorter but I was not sure if I can get on with shorter ones... these were as long as I am comfortable with, but for rodeo I would need a lot shorter ones  

We stood there for a while. Which I like doing because it feels safe, and also I really hate when horses take off the moment you get on, so I want Grand to ALWAYS remember, that first we just stand and chill. and then he gets asked to move out a little. 

At first we did a few rounds in hand, to try and get him to start reacting to my leg.. which was not easy.. ofc I was clucking, giving my standard commands, encouraging him, so was my friend... We gave him a lot of praises.. she even fed a sugarcube!!! 

Then she let us move around the lunge... we tried.. oh my, I tried, he decided he likes her and does not feel comfy going out on the lunge with me on his back  So had some difficulty steering him out there... but kinda got on a circle so that was better.. walked a bit one way, then turned ourselves for the other way.. he was actually doing quite fine.. 
He once kinda jumped with one leg when my friend asked him to move out further as he was cutting in for a very small circle, and there was barely anything I could do about it... but nothing really happened.. 
Asked him to trot too... (I KNOW, crazy woman.) I had my helmet, gloves, boots, chaps, furry seat on saddly and most importantly, safety handle  Which I did hold on to, but not really needed.. 

His trot is something... compared to Teddy's flat trot, this is TROT. it has elevation, it has motion... even on that not the best ground, it felt like trot.. ok, he was unsure, I had difficulty adjusting to each step, but we kinda got forwards without me hitting his back with my weight, I rather stay up in the stirrups than fall heavy on the saddle if the horse suddenly makes a weird step or something... I guess I am being extra careful and soft with him because I am making a horse for MYSELF! 
A round on each hand at trot was enough today.. not trying to push him, just asking him to move out when we have a person present. I have no idea how many times we should work on the lunge, when can I go off it, when my friend can arrive etc.
I have a feeling of just getting on him and letting him walk around, get used to me and stuff but ye.... my brain is telling me that is not safe. WHAT IF? a cat jumps out of somewhere, neighbours' car honks at the wrong moment... 

I have also made up my mind that with a half blind horse, I would not hit trails unless I am sure I can really control him well, exposed to all kinds of things. And also walking at least part of the trails in hand first, making sure he acts like he normally does, instead of going crazy when seeing dogs, horses and other animals. 

I think this is a very long read... but I got a bit overwhelmed with how well it went.. 

And also the fact that I have a gazillion things going on at home and getting things done and and and.. ye.


----------



## tinyliny

Forgive me for not reading all of your posts, but the bridle falls off, over his head? does it not have a throatlatch?


----------



## Cherrij

tinyliny said:


> Forgive me for not reading all of your posts, but the bridle falls off, over his head? does it not have a throatlatch?


It does have a throat latch.. on the last hole, maybe there is one more possible spot to make one, but I don't think it will help. the throat latch is long, but the part behind his ears is short, his brow is very wide, and the browband seems to pull the bridle forwards and as he has thick poll, the bridle doesn't get caught behind the ears and just flies off... 

It is kinda annoying and I hope it gets resolved before we go out in public.


----------



## Saranda

Maybe you should just buy a draft sized bridle? Those can be found and ordered in the Kraemer catalogue.


----------



## Cherrij

Saranda said:


> Maybe you should just buy a draft sized bridle? Those can be found and ordered in the Kraemer catalogue.


I have not seen them there... and worried about buying another Xfull in case it is the same like this one, that doesn't really work out... I have no idea how to fix it up nice.


----------



## Saranda

Here's the link for draft sized tack in the Kraemer online shop - Kaltblüter - Pferd - KrÃ¤mer Pferdesport Online-Shop


----------



## Cherrij

Saranda said:


> Here's the link for draft sized tack in the Kraemer online shop - Kaltblüter - Pferd - KrÃ¤mer Pferdesport Online-Shop


But it also just shows xfull bridle sizes.... And it might have the same browband issue... I want a bent browband, i will find the bridle i have my eyes on, which might fit due to its design... At the moment the system works. Without the big fat, clinky browband he actually doesnt shake his head when working.

We dont really need a browband when working...


Btw, an update is coming, but need to get on my lappy first, not the tablet


----------



## Cherrij

Yesterday was THIRD RIDE! 








Actually, on thursday Grand was being all funny, dopey and cute. We were cleaning up the property and after finishing his hay he decided he needs to check out what the hell we are doing there... 
He is too cute sometimes.. 







Selfies together don't work too well... 








But Grand seems to enjoy his selfie being taken 







This kitty had decided that my long braided hair is the best toy, so it was having a lot of fun in my arms 








So yesterday I had my friend over to help with Grand.. as in holding the lunge line  And as I had to braid his forelock anyway, I decided to pretty him up a little.. He had not had too many pretty photos lately. Of course, he is horribly dusty, after the ride when he shook himself off a lot of dust still flew out... I just cannot get him clean at the moment 
But, I did all his mane.. oh boy, my hands hurt after that. 















He was a nice boy. Actually, I had taken him earlier in the morning to check his mood after 2 holidays, he yielded to pressure quite well, our sidepass to the right has become quite good I think.. left side makes him panic still... 

Lunged him a little before getting on, but he decided he needs to take a few extra circles in canter... ofc, I emphasised brakes for him again, and thought maybe he panics cuz the lunge was on the bit for the first time in ages.. But everything worked out fine.

The one problem is that this friend cannot send him away when he decided to walk small circles on the lunge... she is too worried that swinging the rope will make him bolt or smth.. He did actually buck once yesterday, as he decided to stop at his **** pile and not move forwards and I actually kicked him a bit harder (he already responds to leg, just decided to be a bit stubborn sometimes). But as I have my "panic strap" on the saddle, then no problems - grabbed hold of it, sat in the saddle, asked him to slow down and kept walking. 

He did lazy trot to the left, refused trot to the right, picked up my riding stick, showed him on the left that I have it, placed it in my right hand, asked him to trot and he went on a rythmic forward trot. Did about a circle, slowed down and walked around for a bit. 

The most important pic from yesterday... From my own horse  He is the best for me now 








Tall and proud.








And he is the sweetest..


----------



## Cherrij

Sunday I wanted to give him free, as he was such a nice boy on saturday. Monday, my new boiler arrived and even though the guy was working alone for a few hours, I never knew when he might need something from me, so I did not use the hours then to take Grand, and afterwards I had other things to do, so he had another day off.. 

Yesterday I checked the ground after rain and used the fact it was not too wet and we went for a lunge. However, he had decided its "GO GO GO" day. It was actually funny when I look back at it, as he had just gotten in his mind that this time he really wants to show me how much he can canter, big wide steps, going fast, not pulling the lunge... 
But also I wanted to give him some variety, so I introduced a single ground pole to him, and also a small jump afterwards. The ground pole was no problem, after stepping on it once in canter, he went over it clear afterwards... 

But the 4 cm jump was horror. He cleared it with his front legs from both trot and canter, but his hind legs kept dropping it. I even raised it to about 80 cm to check that maybe he is one of those who clear higher jumps, because they don't think the low ones are worth the work.... nop, that one went flying... He can jump, but he needs help. 
In the end I realised that he just starts to bolt before the jump, doesn't clear it, then keeps running like nuts, and we are not getting anywhere (even though there as nice canter in between, transitions in the gait from more collected to extended and back, and fantastic trot) I hand walked him up to the 40 cm jump and asked to jump. First time he crashed it again, second time he cleared it. I immediately praised him and took him to walk off as he had warmed himself up already way too much for my intentions. He was soaked at the neck and chest, but also wet and warm all over. Forgot to check if there was foam forming between the hind legs, but overall he had worked himself hard.. Not that I wanted to have him that wet.

When his breathing calmed down, I took him to the saddling place. brushed him all over, rubbed a lot of the winter coat out again.. 
He had to be reminded of moving over, but not too far.. and that he is not allowed to walk around the pole and start trying to eat the grass there... 
But the summer coat is coming through nice, dark, soft and shiny... though it will bleach out too fast I guess... and no way I am keeping him in a fly blanket all the time. I will try the blanket on him, but he might just get too hot.. also still wanted to check for a fly mask that can be used without a halter. just in case the fly situation gets too bad here. 

After grooming we went outside the property to graze a little.. I had noticed that more grass has grown near the road so we went to look at some cars and munch. He loved it. And was responsive and didn't argue too much when I asked him to stop eating and come with me. Soon enough there will be plenty of grass for him 

Also was starting to think whether I am weird or just different... not even sure how serious I am about it, but I mean... I take things extremely slow with him... ok, at the moment he would actually need more of my attention without lunging as he is alone and the situation with the adoption pony doesn't seem to solve.. and I don't know when and where or how I would want to try someone to board a horse at my place... 

But, today was supposed to be Ride Number 4. But due to rain it got cancelled. I cannot lunge the horse here, and I do not want to mount him before he has at least showed in all gaits in the lunge that he is not his spunky crazy self like yesterday. 
We talked with my friend (the one with more experience, whom I used to ride with on trails) that we still need plenty of lunge sessions to make sure everything is fine... but also, I contemplated the fact that on the 4th ride I was not planning to do much more than on the third.
As in about 5 minutes of walk on both hands, asking for transitions to halt, moving off the leg, stopping again, turning, moving off on the other hand.. and so on. Only about 2-3 circles in trot on both hands. few more rounds in walk, standing still, allowing to be petted from his back, and that's it.

All I want at the moment is to check for responsiveness to the leg (which as I saw last time is under question, even though he moves off pressure well, he bucked when he really wanted to stand and I asked him to move from his back... ofc, need a better lunger there too... ), I want him to respond to brakes. I want to start having him as soft and responsive as possible. I am sure I have already made some mistakes, but I am sure I can fix them. I guess I feel time pressured to do a few things when I have people there.. plus they usually don't understand the small things I am doing, and also hard to focus on remembering all the tiny things to watch for, when I have someone talking to me... 

But in 4-5 rides I would never expect a horse to trot perfectly or to even canter.. if it rose canter, ok, you can sit it for a moment to get a grip and get the brakes working again.. but I would not ask for it. If he seems to be going long and low already now himself, being forward, responsive, we might canter not too long away from now (maybe 2 months not 4), but otherwise I am just making sure we got the basics right, that he is safe and sure. 

Somehow I get a big impression that I am a rare case that takes it that slow and soft on the horse.. he has been good, so there is like no reason to make him work hard with me on top of him but ye... I don't want to make him hate being ridden.. 

Also remember a mare that I was working with on the lunge to get started under saddle, got started by 2 other girls... 1st day only sat on top, hand walked when hanging on the side. 
next day lunge midday to the point the mare doesn't seem hesitant about being backed and doesn't try to buck or kick out... black mare in summer midday... I am sure the mare gave up just cuz of the heat... they backed her, walked in hand. walked free (she had been ground driven a lot before, so good responses on hand). Used the riding stick immediately to keep her going... trotted on that day too.
Left her for a week. (I was lunging in between to work on mounting problems and just keeping her muscles from being sore after that workout). Took her for 30 min test ride at home in the fields... all gaits. I got on and immediately saw that the mare hates being backed, the saddle seemed to be a problem too.. She tried to buck when asked to go forwards, and was not comfortable at all with what was going on... I got off and got ridiculed about my statement that I don't want to ride a horse who hates being backed at the moment... 
they left her in the box to rest for about 1 h and joined the trail ride with her... another hour in the forest for a newly started horse... tbh, I actually feel like I betrayed that mare that I could not be stronger in voicing my concerns and I wish I had all the knowledge I have now... even then I bet I will with I had the knowledge in 10 yrs time, when I look back at how I started Grand... 

I wish all the best for my boy, so I am looking for solutions for all kinds of things, broadening my knowledge every day... I think he deserves the best... not because he is special, but just because every horse deserves the best..


----------



## Roperchick

I don't think you're going too slow at all.

If it works for you and works for your horse then all is god haha


Idk I started charlie at 18mo (just sat on him bareback for about 2 min)

Rode him for real at 2 yrs bareback on a trail and he was showing English/western by 3

All just depends on the horse

P.s. y'all look awesome together
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cherrij

Roperchick said:


> I don't think you're going too slow at all.
> 
> If it works for you and works for your horse then all is god haha
> 
> 
> Idk I started charlie at 18mo (just sat on him bareback for about 2 min)
> 
> Rode him for real at 2 yrs bareback on a trail and he was showing English/western by 3
> 
> All just depends on the horse
> 
> P.s. y'all look awesome together
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I started my first horse when I was 14 I think, he was 2.5.. it all started with me sitting on him bareback while my dad lead him out to the pasture.. actually, my lil bro had been on him when he was just 1.5... with no issues. That was actually also a slow growing horse, a warmblood type, 75% Hanoverian, at 4 he was tiny and not showing his full potential at all, even though we had cantered a fair bit by then... I never trotted him before he was 3 or so.. when I saw him again at 7, my jaw dropped. From a tiny maybe 160 cm tall horse he had grown to be a full, elegant, 175 cm tall beauty with a character... I regret a lot of things I did with him, and I miss him, but to be honest... Grand is similar to him by looks (both brown with a star), characters are completely different and I really hope we don't have the bucking issue with Grand... 

At least when I decided to take Grand I knew that I have all the help I need available, I have already 15 or so years or horse experience - everything from basic care, vet care, riding, lunging, evaluating etc... OFC there are massive gaps in my knowledge, but at least I don't think I am in over my head.. My trainer agrees.. she said she will help whenever I ask.. 
and I have plenty other experienced horse people available... 

and I have dreams, stubbornness and will to make things work.


----------



## Cherrij

oh my... so many holidays for my boy  Since Tuesday... maybe I will have to try to lunge him a little today, so that tomorrow he doesn't explode?  

All these days he has been neighing at me when I bring food... of course, he loves me so much that he is extremely happy to see me with FOOD. if I don't have food no petting or grooming is allowed 

Through the rainy and muddy days I was feeding inside, to keep him out of the rain and mud for longer - he will still go out there and get his feet all wet, but at least for hay time he was inside... however, I would split the hay into 2 piles inside the shelter... usually he waited for my invite to come inside so I can get out... yesterday I guess he was so hungry and excited that he walked in the shelter without my invitation.. I was just about to cross the door to put the other half of the hay on the other side... 
He was more shocked than I was... he stood with his body against the wall, head raised, blind eye to me... all shocked about how he touched me when coming in. I just calmly asked him WTF just happened.. 

Then he set on munching again but looked at me with his worried eye... 

Also, I did say hi to him first before bringing hay, and he ended up zapping himself with the electricity, as he poked his nose too close to the fence... so that should keep him under control for a while now... usually it is months between him being so careless... 

This morning, 6 am, he wasn't waiting for breakfast.. he was nibbling the new grass and bushes out in the field... he usually expects breakfast from 7am onwards


----------



## Cherrij

So guess what? Someone decided I need suprises.
First, I come home from school and while I am still walking to the property I see that the horse is too visible and in the wrong place... I guess he decided to slip under the "winter height" fence to go and get some greener grass from the yard, as his field is more black than green 

But as he is the perfect gentleman, I got the halter, called him and he immediately came to me, so that I can halter him and lead him back into the pasture.. walked around to find where he got out.. stood at the spot for a moment and asked him, did he go under there? He decided to stand there with a low hanging head and a gloomy look on his face... 
Either he was ashamed that I found out how and where he got out or he was sad that I came home so soon and took him back inside the field 

I gave him some hay and had a cuppa myself, so that I can lunge him later.. he was happy to be haltered the second time. walked out to our lunging circle.. at first I was all about not actually working him much as my neighbours were just 5-10 m from our lunging circle, just at the ditch that separates our property, cleaning out bushes and rubbish. 
But as Grand doesn't care, why would I care that folks get a better look of me working my horse?
So ye... we started working.. he was a little runny again, as in he raised canter too many times when not asked and his brakes were not working perfectly there, but when he blew off steam he became extremely responsive again. 

Worked him over the ground pole again, in trot and canter in both directions. He was good at it yesterday.. then raised one end of the pole and got him to trot over the elevated pole - he did nice, a few times also jumped clear so got plenty of praises.. A few times of trot over the pole on both hands and we finished our session with a bunch of hugs and rubs. 

Ofc he got his bucket porridge yesterday as he worked harder than on his free days,..
I also walked around most of the property to pull electric fence tape through my mesh fence as he has pushed on it a lot of the times, and it kinda ****es me off, as he is destroying something that cost enough money and also that he can get out of the property if he pushes enough. But will have to walk and check if he has attacked the fence anywhere else and if I have to fix more parts... 

Otherwise.. I was just about to have my best fruit smoothie for dinner when I get a call form a friend that her mare is behaving weird. running around with her tail held high, hitting the ground with her foot, etc... 
When I got there she said the mare had also lied down, looked at her stomach, gotten up, lied down again, got up, ran a bit, lied down... 
So we started checking her out... her behaviour, to say the least, was extremely different than her usual self... she was standing with her head hanging low, one foot raised... 

So I listened to her stomach, but already then we started walking her... the left side had barely any sounds and the right side was rumbling like broken sewage drain... So got her on the lunge, trot both directions, rest, listen to her stomach, watch her behaviour at resting stage... 
Later her owner's BF started walking the mare around in hand to keep her at more rest, but also keep moving. He also decided to trot her in hand.. So the mare got a lot of therapy in one night, lucky we had the moon out and could see things. Btw, this guy had shouted that if my friend is gonna smell of horses when going to bed, she can go sleep somewhere else... but now he is crazy about the mare.. maybe because it looks like she is pregnant after all... 
So ye, double worries last night - colic on a pregnant mare? oh my... But she never sweated even after 5 min trot sessions every now and then.. 
Later when the owner went to check for the vet's number, as I wanted to call and check in (but my phone doesnt have all numbers since I got the new one) I let the mare off the lunge to watch her, as stomach sounds were slowly returning and she was passing gas a lot.. 

Oh, apparently she had pooped just before she lied down, but that got me very confused why would she still lay down and look in a lot of discomfort?
That is why we kept her moving and massaged her stomach - at least now she lets her owner touch her stomach.

Then the mare decided to munch on some of the hay from the net.... came for more hugs.. was being a cutie.. 
we went to warm up a little, leaving the BF watching over the mare.. she had stayed eating more, making a deep breath before each fart.. which she did a lot... 
She sounded more noisy in her stomach and looked back to her old lively self, so they got me home, we agreed that she checks on the horse in about 1 h, if she is the same then she should be fine.. but we still spent good 2 h watching her, massaging, listening, walking... 

I was tired of all that... and today should take my little boy again..


----------



## Cherrij

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brw3fCePjoo

Fourth ride and we got videos... I have more video's incoming but I really hate the tube at the moment, it kills the quality so bad, that the video looks just horrible... 

However, he is quite responsive on the left hand, worse on the right, but that is mainly due to confusion as I am on his back and a stranger is trying to help and ask for a trot, and he apparently really needs respect from everyone to listen to them... 

Also, got another flying buck yesterday, he was refusing to walk with my friend, so i pushed more with my legs and if I didn't hold on to my safety handle I most likely would have gone flying. He stopped all that nonsense very fast, I asked him to calm down with my voice and we went walking.. 
He is getting more responsive but of course we still have hours and hours of work ahead of us.. I am not even expecting him to not have negative reactions to some of the things, because he is sensitive in a way, but also a bit stubborn...  But we can overcome anything... 

I know at points I am using my hand a bit harsh to ask him to turn there, and I kinda know where is the problem... I am asking him to turn with my body, showing with my hands, sometimes he refuses to feel the pressure, even though before every ride I ask him to bend to both sides giving to bit pressure... But the problem is when I have someone on the lunge, I forget that I want to sit and wait and do things so that he completely understands... I am also wondering how much damage that can cause, that at the moment he is on the lunge till I feel safe that he has gotten used to me and is fairly responsive to leg cue to go forwards, switch up a gait, and stop (body). I am planning to then work more on my own at walk free to ask him to do more things.. giving to pressure easier etc.. As not all my friends can spend so much time with us there so ye... I do not want to drag it out too long.. 

He was a champ yesterday though... Of course we are not looking fantastic together, as there is mud, he wobbles a bit, and still getting used to having me on his back... 

Also, my friend asked me, why am I not using the reins... I said, that first, I am holding on the the safety handle, second, there is no point to even try aand hold him straight with reins at the moment, because that is not how I do it, and he does not understand it.. I am trying to give him support with my legs, trying to be balanced (the handle helps sometimes), and we are just getting used to each other... when I was done with trotting and he was walking nicely I let go of the handle and took the reins a bit shorter to create slight contact with my hand. He immediately responded by seeking more contact, chewing a bit more and playing with the bit. he actually chews the bit a lot, but I felt like he is light on my hand, even though not there, he has no negative reactions to getting some contact in the bit... 

Sometimes I am scared of how much work we have to do.. 

But on the other hand.. I have a small blender now, to make smoothies etc. I also have a new fancy washing machine.. 
First time in ages I was in a horse tack shop.. looked at lots of things, liked lots of things, walked out with just detangler spray in my hand. Checked the bridles.. I want this one.. 








But they only have full size.. and I want to check if that might fit - it looked like it might, comparing it to Cheval xfull size bridle... Plus, it has everything I want! bent browband, wide noseband, and the poll piece is bent, as it can adjust to his weird poll to sit there better... so yee... I am considering buying it, trying it on and taking it back if it doesn't fit... if it does fit, we have found a bridle that is our heaven 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38Hh__04VLs

I don't know why, but I cannot seem to get the videos to show up here anymore..


----------



## Cherrij

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sy2tIDaax4


----------



## Cherrij

Teddy's owner just called Grand FAT!!! ... 
Seriously? There is no excess fat, maybe a little on his neck, but I doubt that too... he is still a baby, but he doesn't even have a hay belly.. 

Ofc he has to keep saying like, yea, he will be alright, when you can ride him properly, gain some muscle etc.. 
He has lots of muscle on his forelegs.. his neck does not need much more muscle, his back has filled out a lot, only his bum really needs to catch up, but com'on, he is just 4 and from a slow growing breed.. 

Not that I care much about what he thinks, but it just makes me laugh how he is trying to judge and critique Grand when he has not seen him for about 6 weeks, actually more, because on the day he picked up Teddy he did not look at Grand... and Grand has changed a lot since spring started coming in.. 

I have the best horse I could wish for, and I shall not listen to that guy.. 

hah, and he wants me to film free jumps with grand - not that Grand can even jump.....


----------



## Roperchick

What a turd. Haha. I love when people try to judge my horse...they get a quick come to Jesus meeting with me.


I think that bridle would look GORGEOUS on him.


----------



## Cherrij

Roperchick said:


> What a turd. Haha. I love when people try to judge my horse...they get a quick come to Jesus meeting with me.
> 
> 
> I think that bridle would look GORGEOUS on him.


I already have been almost at war with Teddy's owner for ages... and then it feels like that because he rides at a fancy stable, is pushing his 6yr old into full work within a month, and make him free jump 3-4 ft and so on, also working with 1 trainer that I don't even like... 

Makes him think he is better somehow? The only thing I know he is better than me is photography.... maybe now his seat has improved but ye.. 

Also, he asked why have I not ground driven Grand yet.. as in, I have put him in driving reins, we have done that, but you see how big Grand's neck is? I have a collar that fits Teddy, but there is no way I can even get it up to Grand's eyes.... so ye... we cannot practice pulling when we need a much bigger collar... there he confessed that he knows nothing about harnesses and driving... ye, genious... 

Roperchick, I start to feel like just sticking to here to keep my updates, hear occasional responses, but not talking to 99% of people who work horses in my own country... 
My trainer even is foreign


----------



## Saranda

You've just ran into a jock, but I'm sure there are plenty of nice horse people around in Latvia as well.  At least, I've got the pleasure of knowing some and even boarding together for years already! Besides, that guy might even mean well - I've heard my share of well-meant advice as well, although in fact completely out of place (for example, shaving Snicks' legs and muzzle so that he'd look "more like a sports type" - hah, what for if he's a classic driving type?!  ). It's just how he sees the world and what he sees as appropriate course of action regarding horse training.


----------



## Cherrij

Saranda said:


> You've just ran into a jock, but I'm sure there are plenty of nice horse people around in Latvia as well.  At least, I've got the pleasure of knowing some and even boarding together for years already! Besides, that guy might even mean well - I've heard my share of well-meant advice as well, although in fact completely out of place (for example, shaving Snicks' legs and muzzle so that he'd look "more like a sports type" - hah, what for if he's a classic driving type?!  ). It's just how he sees the world and what he sees as appropriate course of action regarding horse training.


Oh yeah, i know i have run into a jock, and I know there are nice horse people, i kņow plenty, also wish I could find a nice gelding owner to come and board with me! 
Btw, they did shave Teddys muzzle and legs, but that is more cuz he wants to use him as photoshoot model a lot. I did chop off Grand's beard, but not to make him look sporty, but to make him look a bit nicer to eye... That is also why I cut a bridle path for him.... 

A lot of people poke their noses where they shouldnt, i have done my fair share of that too, but tbh, in my case there aren't too many people who can give me advice for some issues we have as they have never worked with a horse like Grand... But some still try... Others trust I know what I am doing... 

Everyone has their own way... It is just harder when someone has asked for advice, never heard it, then someone else said it and it was taken as God's word... But I don't take it too much to heart as I am a bigger person... I live a happy life with many selfless actions... 
So, you know any geldings who need a nice pasture home? XD

Also today again i suddenly felt the need to say that 
Grand is my love, my heart and my doom. 
I would never give him up, exchange him for a easier horse, or even subjectively thought a better looking one (smaller, flashier, more refined face etc..) because in my opinion he is everything anyway and a few people have said he has good conformation and is magnificent, so the best part of his life is yet to come...

For me, one horse cannot replace another, they all leave a mark in my soul and stay there forever... 

Also, i really need to win a lottery  one that gives money, not all the things i already have won in life..

In boring lectures I contemplate a lot of things.... But I never doubt my love for my baby, and never regret my decision, it was rushed and maybe a little irresponsible, but here we are... 

I need a person to discuss a lot of things with, kinda sad that most my closest friends aren't horse people, and a great friend I have cannot always be available when I need her, as we live thousands of km apart... 
Plus i need more competent people to assist me in starting Grands - even though the friend who helped me last time, Even though she was a bit scared of Grand due to his size (her mare is barely 15 hh) and the fact he is just started, managed to assist me with the lunge well


----------



## Saranda

I'm waiting for my vacation to begin and then I'll visit you and Grand for sure. Quite excited to meet a half brother of my boy in fact, and maybe I'll be able to help with something.


----------



## Cherrij

Saranda said:


> I'm waiting for my vacation to begin and then I'll visit you and Grand for sure. Quite excited to meet a half brother of my boy in fact, and maybe I'll be able to help with something.


I am sure you can clear up a few things for us... luckily none of our issues are life threatening to either of us.. 

and I hope when I get my car I can go visit you both too !


----------



## Saranda

Yeah, you'll be a welcome guest!  
By the way, why don't you put up an ad that you're offering boarding for a gelding at least for the summer? Somebody out there might be searching for something simple if their horse is older or out of work.


----------



## Cherrij

I might put that add up in the end.. but not sure now... 

Now I have a "boo-boo" on my finger from saving Grand... Why? Because he decided he needs to try to get food over the fence, so got his leg stuck in the metal mesh fence.. So that part is getting more electric fencing put across it... the parts where I put some up he never went anymore.. 

Anyway, I lunged him on Tuesday I think, with side reins.. he wasn't too happy, but worked nicely.. 
But then Wednesday was school, Thursday I was tired after taking Gran's car back to her and coming home with the train, just didn't feel like lunging, and yesterday my friend could not come and assist, so Grand has done nothing out of the ordinary for 3 days  
Really should at least lunge him today if not ride. but there are also a gazillion of things to do... 

Yesterday's hay bale was not the one he loves, as in I throw a few flakes in and he stares at me weirdly and keeps neighing, why? Cuz it was that odd grass that he will always eat last and does not prefer it.. he got extra different bale hay for dinner, but ye.. had to eat all that too  

I am petrified to think that my friends want to stop feeding hay already... because there is grass out... apparently they think, well one of them, that there is enough grass and they don't need to spend money on hay.. I cannot imagine not feeding Grand any hay because there is some grass in the field... his fields have very little grass, but comon, I know for sure that the biggest stable nearby that lets the horses out for all the day feeds them extra, I am sure of that - 7 horses run 20 or so ha of pastures, but I am sure they get taken in for the night and fed hay


----------



## Cherrij

HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE! 
I made my colored eggs quite simple this year, the light ones are boiled in nettles, the brown ones in onion peels and the dark blue/black ones in Carcade tea.. No extra additives - conclusion, get better eggs (6 were broken) and use dried nettles and spinach for green/yellow coloring to get it more intense. 

Anyway, I also made traditional Easter meal - Pashka - which is basically cottage cheese with dried fruit, nuts and other things you want to put in, with some butter, whipped cream and eggs in it too.. a nice sweet meal 

Yesterday between all that I managed to get some trees cut down (old apple tree and plum trees), some bushes cleared in Grand's pasture - he enjoyed getting access to freshly cut branches with nice new leaves - I am still amazed how he can bite down a piece of a tree... 

Later when it was getting cooler I took him for a short lunge, alltogehter about 20 minutes.. didn't manage to get a correct left canter from him, but he worked nice in trot, over a pole, quite nice transitions, very nice right canter and sidepass on both sides.. afterwards took him back to his favorite spot and washed him a bit with a wet brush, he enjoyed getting rid of some of the sweat - as it was over +18°C yesterday he dried fast. I really want to give him a proper bath, thinking about doing that tomorrow, if I have the time during the day. 

Today it's lots of celebrations so free time for all my pets.. 
And ofc haven't ridden for a week, but I really don't think it does any harm to me or Grand


----------



## Cherrij

I have realized that riding is not very important for me.. Yes, I like to ride, I love trails, I would love to get good scores in dressage, and maybe have the courage to jump at least 2 feet jumps, but I can do without riding and I can just let my horse rest and I don't think that he needs to work 6 days a week to be perfectly fit. He has plenty of muscle, he is still growing and I would never want to work him too hard through the day to make him put off work because it was too warm. 

Also, for some reason I lack motivation to make him work harder.. I don't know why that is.. I have plenty of optimism, but it is also sufficient for me that I see him happy in the field.. 

Also could be because I have chaos going on nearby - planning the kitchen renovations, my friend's mother is in the hospital, might be the last time, I need to help support all my friends, do my essays etc..


----------



## Zexious

^Interesting anecdote :O


----------



## Cherrij

Grand is lucky in a way, i have no time for him. He gets his food 3 times a day and maybe a pat once a day, but I have no time as I have to help my friends with the funeral of their mother... She had exceeded expectations and lived well over a year past her time....
Funeral is on saturday, i have arranged late deadlines for my essays, skipping uni this weekend, going back to something like normal next week. 

It is easier for her now that she is gone.. We just need to get all this in the past and keep going. All this is bringing back memories of the loss of my father 2 years ago, and being the driver and help to get everything organised is not easy at all.. For the past 2 days i have been drained of all power reserves....


----------



## Wallaby

:hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## Cherrij

Finally had some time for Grand. A short lunge, a walk to the grassy outside areas, he looked very confused about access to so much grass  
Sprayed his sweaty chest with water and left him contemplating life. He actually worked nice after such a long break..


----------



## Cherrij

Saturday had fantastic weather, so it made the grim day of a funeral a bit better... of course it took a toll on everybody, but I got so many "thank yous" than I ever got in one day in my life... All because I stood by them and helped them with everything.. 
Of course I was exhausted, alcohol didn't even help, around 11pm on saturday night my back gave in, it yelled at me, cursed at me and told me it will fail completely if I don't go home to rest like NOW!!

Sunday was a rest day, I just went to eat breakfast at theirs (needed to clean up leftovers as much as possible) and checked at how they are doing - everyone seemed fine, a bit hangover, but that is understandable.. all looked a lot less nervous and pretty much calmed down.. 
Afterwards me and my friend were invited at our other friend's house for some chat and grilling, so no time for Grand, but I was also quite tired so ye... he had another extra day.. 

Today I had plenty of things to do again, but after dinner, just came in from lunging Grand. Decided that dinner gave me enough power to go and make him work a little. Actually I see it as success.. you know why?
1) he was very responsive
2) he was calm
3) he did nice transitions walk/trot/walk/trot with only a few little reminders that voice commands have to be taken as seriously as the end of the rope. 
4) he was a sweety
5) after only about 3 wrong attempts we focused our energy and got a good 3 circles on correct left lead canter.. 
6) he barely ever hit the ground pole.. 

So I am thinking, we are putting work back on for a bit, a few more poles.. the stupid thing is, I have 2 small essays to hand in this week, another 10 page essay due for 7th, exam on 8th, lectures on 9th, presentations for 10th.. then I have to hand in a few pieces of work, as I am going on holiday for when I have stuff due - 16th and 17th. So I have a huge load of uni work now, but the holiday will be worth it, and Grand gets to be free again.

The only problem is that it looks that there will not be enough grass for him, so hay still needs to be fed. which means I have to ask someone again.


----------



## Roperchick

Oh the joys of horse ownership! Haha the bills never stop eh?

Sorry I've been on a siesta so I've missed some of this but sounds like y'all are doing pretty well! I'm sure hell appreciate the break haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cherrij

Roperchick said:


> Oh the joys of horse ownership! Haha the bills never stop eh?
> 
> Sorry I've been on a siesta so I've missed some of this but sounds like y'all are doing pretty well! I'm sure hell appreciate the break haha
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


tbh, at this very moment Grand doesn't cost much - just electricity for pumping out water and charging the fence, as all the hay is bought ages ago, and bucket feed is there too... soon I need to buy more stuff to put in his bucket, but at the moment don't need to. 

It has been hectic and I need holidays, but first things first - lots of homework.


----------



## Cherrij

Again, with not the best excuses, I had no time for Grand this week, so only yesterday I took him for a short lunge.
Tbh, lying, I had a little time the day before yesterday - I went and gave him some weeds from the garden, then walked around to check the state of the pasture, begged the rain gods to come, as it is quite dry already, at least the top layer. But Grand followed me everywhere, stopped quite nicely with me, barely dared to nibble.. 
actually, his nibbling is hilarious.. I cannot even explain, because he knows 100% he is not allowed to bite me. So he stands there with his mouth open, teeth open, and moves his head back and forth near me, but if I move he shuts his mouth and steps away really fast... 
My goddaughter also was in the pasture with him, but of course in my hands. He looked a bit off about the fact that I have a kid in my hands. Also she was petting his extra lightly, when she started pushing her hand on his shoulder he calmed down too. Need to expose him to kids a bit more 

Yesterday went for a lunge - explosive, canter was in the warmup, there were rearing piruettes, jumps to the side, headshaking, tossing his head everywhere, but listening to me carefully - as he noticed, if he does something out of line (apart from playing a little on the circle) he gets to work more.. 

He was a good boy... 
so we went in the yard to graze for a bit, got fantastic dandelions growing there and more lawn grass, but my goddaughter was running crazy around, and her mother being scared that she will spook Grand. Well, it is possible, but another reason why the kid is not let to the horse is cuz she doesn't listen. 

Anyway, hopefully can take grand out today too, or tomorrow.. work a bit more... 
but every day he gets all his food and a few pets a few times a day from me..


----------



## Cherrij

Today is a very special day! Apart from my lil brother turning 18 today (I am not with him, he lives with mom in another country),
GRAND TURNED 4!!!!!!








He is a big boy now 
At first he gets to eat some flowers








And has to pose for a while 








So my goddaughter can also get a photo with him.. 

only then we let him eat








In the end it was even a little too much carrots and apples - dropped them in the grass, he cleared some up and then just stomped on them and continued mowing my lawn  

He is a cute little baby.. remember when comparing us, I am 175 cm, so how tall is he?  
Sadly no big and nice photoshoot as we have been having 4 seasons in 1 day  There was wet snow in the morning, then some sunshine, then some rain, lots of wind, now there was heavy rain, i think there was some hail, mixed with sunshine and so on. Hard to find time for a photoshoot when also renovations are going on.. 

Soon enough I can take photos of him outside too 

by the way, I am seeing dapples on him? Are you?


----------



## Cherrij

So, the Birthday boy decided on his Bday, that he needs his own way of FUN! Around 10 pm I heard the dogs go crazy.. went outside and saw Grand circling one end of the pasture... and by circling I mean galloping in circles.. 
with his tail held high, his nostrils flared, snorting, if he took a step out of gallop he pranced with his fancy trot 
I never saw a thing that could have ticked him off, even after 6+ large circles in gallop he hadn't warmed up or sweated when I checked on him. He just looked extremely full of himself and satisfied with his decision to run like mad 

Yesterday I actually got a few game moves out of him in the pasture, and then lunged a little - about 25 min. He was actually responsive, bending, looking at me, following my moves, not too energetic anymore.. Near the end he decided he wants to stand and stare to the road.. I pulled his head in and asked again to move, he ignored me, so it all went in a blur, but we ended up far away from where we started. Then he had no problems going both directions, where I want him, apart from the speed I want, he started trotting again.. made him bend even more and that got him out of the idea.. 

afterwards asked again for sidepass, tied him in the yard and let him graze for a while.. he was a happy boy  he always is.. 

Btw, I read somewhere that he is dappling out now cuz he is healthy, happy, and also cuz he eats flax meal (remains of linseeds after oil making)


----------



## Cherrij

So, I have been contemplating life between coursework. 
I have realised Grand is extremely lucky. Maybe apart from the fact that he doesn't have a buddy yet, but ye. he is lucky. You know why?
I have no problems waiting. I am not rushing, I have worked on my patience and character to not get ****ed off about things, I am extremely calm, but also try to be perfectly consistent and just for him. 
He is 4 years old, but not properly started yet. He gets to live a happy life, good nutrition, plenty of movement and no stress. 

Other folks still start their horses early, ride them hard, blame everything on the horse, even when tack does not fit and so on. 
Grand is a fantastic horse who gets what he deserves and more. Tbh he gets what any horse deserves all their lives - a horse's life! 

The thing that makes me cringe the most today is people starting their young horses early (before 3 yrs old) with no knowledge of how to, mounting the horse bareback, no helmet, only holding the lunge, with nobody around. Just really makes me cringe.


----------



## Cherrij

Today of course I was dreaming of riding, galloping down a green field with Grand etc. Ok, that is still very far away for us. And no work for him today as it is pouring down all the time. 

Yesterday I took him for a lunge in the morning. I was overdressed, but he stressed himself out about something again. So we both heated up a little. lol.

First I wrapped him in the rope, asked to untangle. At first he looked at me like "Why, MOM? WHYYY???" and then showing that he is not too happy about the rope being too low on his hind legs, he moved and refused to come close to me. 
Did the other side a little better, we hadn't done this task for ages!
Some side pass to the good side - eg from left to right, he is better when he sees me do things for sidepass, but lunging he is more active and bendy on the right hand, not seeing me. 
Afterwards tried to ask for just simple walk and free trot transitions, he decided he needs to bolt, spin, try to bolt the other way, and feel grumpy for my interruption and backing him up. Actually he was jumping backwards yesterday (that also accounted for the extra sweat) as he kinda wanted to rear and spin away, but I guess he knew that would not solve anything. 

Worked on walk trot walk transitions. Need to take my whip with me next time, he is starting to not hear cues. 
Then got some nice canter out of him, asked to come in for a hug. rubbed his face for a bit, asked for sidepass on both directions, sent him straight back out from sidepass to circle, asked for the other canter, slowed him down, 2 circles of trot and walking off. 

He did quite well, I was happy with it. Then I went and tied him in the yard to let him mow my lawn a bit  

He didn't even kill my dogs even though he could reach them. It looked like he had showed the younger dog that he is no toy, but no harm done to either of them.















Look at that BUM! With the ginger pants still on


----------



## Saranda

Gray kitty does not approve.


----------



## Cherrij

Saranda said:


> Gray kitty does not approve.


Gray kitty Mr Frodo never approves on anything outside. Today he is an illegal immigrant. We had the door open for a short while and I come back to my room and there is someone sleeping on my bed. 

He approves on my bed and my room. only. xD


----------



## Hang on Fi

What an absolutely beautiful horse!... I have so enjoyed reading your posts


----------



## Cherrij

Hang on Fi said:


> What an absolutely beautiful horse!... I have so enjoyed reading your posts


Thanks from both of us, and it is nice to hear that you enjoy reading this


----------



## Cherrij

Hugses for my little pony. I am leaving him in the care of my brother for a week. I hope that goes well. All he has to do is feed hay twice a day and fill the water through. Hopefully he does it fine. And feeds my dogs, cats and waters the tomato plants 

But on Friday I will celebrate my friend's horse's 8th birthday  And enjoy a week away from everything


----------



## Cherrij

So, I am back since 1 am last night. Gosh I am tired. On the holiday I gave my friend's horse his 8th birthday cake. His owner/trainer (second owner) said she still believes he is 5 

Grand looked all confused when I came to give him breakfast this morning. He was all like - who are you, why are you here? what is happening? huh???

Later I kept going back to give him a shower and more grass - his field is quite green finally, but I want to rotate to the other asap, so he eats that one and then goes back on the one he has been all spring. 

Also cutting the grass in the lawn and around it (big grass) will give him plenty to eat  its LONG! 

Tonight I was walking home from my friend with my bike, had a flat tyre, what a bummer, but I collected full basket of HUGE dandelions for Grand. He was happy to get them


----------



## Ale

Wow he's looking amazing compared to when you first brought him home! Wonderful to see his progress and hear that you want to continue working with him <3


----------



## Cherrij

Ale said:


> Wow he's looking amazing compared to when you first brought him home! Wonderful to see his progress and hear that you want to continue working with him <3


Why would I not want to continue work? He accepted all I put at him without even flinching. 

Two times I have seen him snort and look a bit panicky - Once I went to feed him with a big yellow umbrella. Second time I pushed my bicycle close to his fence and he was confused about that thing too.

I don't see why anyone would not want to work with him, he is just fabulous


----------



## Cherrij

trying out my flea blankets. Its a tight fit, but might work. Not putting it on through the day because he will cook under it, but trying to leave it on for the night when the most bugs are around. maybe it helps.. will see if it is not ripped to pieces in a few hours. 

He really did not care for me to adjust all the straps and so on. 

I Have another one with the neck as well, but I think its better for him to use his mane, not rub it under the blanket..


----------



## Roperchick

Idk why but he looks EXTRA huge in that pic haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cherrij

Roperchick said:


> Idk why but he looks EXTRA huge in that pic haha.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I guess it might be the picture angle, but he IS huge. He is like almost draft sized.  well, ofc, it depends what draft.. but ye.. that is one of the bigger sizes for horse blankets and the chest doesn't close properly. the back seems like a fit, but when you close the front it goes a bit wonky. but no rub marks yet. 
he was a bit warm under it, but should be fine. will take it off in the morning, and see how the next evening goes.


----------



## Cherrij

Finally I had time for my baby, more than just pats and hugs.

After 9pm took him for a lunge before the temperature had finally dropped below +20°C. Of course manners have been forgotten.

First I brushed him off, he decided that he needs to groom me too. I shook him off and told him no. Then I was cleaning the other side he reached to scratch my back and got a blow on his mouth with my hand. He flew away immediately but also 10 seconds later came to say that he is sorry. 

When we left his current pasture to lunge in the one that is left to regrow for a few more weeks at least (and his pasture is green too, and he gets a lot of grass now from the garden and stuff as well) his head dropped to the ground. Made him move his lazy ***, because eating without permission is something I do not accept. So ye, he got a little stressed, as suddenly again there were rules, but he already avoided the rope, so he knew what is coming and he has not forgotten at all. He is just testing again.

On the lunge it felt like I have a hungry fire breathing dragon. first, of course he had to try to steal more grass, so sent him flying - oh my, the bucks and snorts and galloping as fast as he can on the circle (which is not easy for him), lofty trot and all kinds of show off. the moment he calmed down I started introducing work again. Guess what? lazy trot, and at walk his head drops to the ground AGAIN.

One quick move from me with the end of the rope and he is off flying again. And there was a massive buck aimed at me, at which he got his head pulled back in the game, watching me, and his backside was sent to work. Then he finally decided that it is not gonna work out and decided to listen to me and trot nicely for a while, so that was that. Overall about 10 minutes I would guess, but at least first steam is off and I can work him tomorrow again, if I have time, as there are about another million things needing to be done.

Put his fly blanket on for tonight (again more bugs) and sprayed some ACV on him, but doesnt seem to be making mosquitoes keep off him  poor thing.


----------



## Cherrij

The Dragon got a lunge again, as all day has been only about +13 after we had +30 for a few days and we were both dying in the heat. 

Today he didn't try to eat me or steal grass when not allowed.
However he was full of energy, but also a bit off when trotting left hand. I took him in, checked his legs, no signs of anything. Then went to recheck his hooves - oh ye, we need a trim but our farrier is only back on monday, I guess we will survive. they are not breaking or anything, just the hoof wall has overgrown a lot. Which means I have to check if I need to trim anything off with my knife every now and then, and also take him to walk on gravel and stuff. Also should put some sand/gravel in his paddock, where it gets the most wet after rain, to raise the level and it is also where he spends a lot of time, so should keep his feet more in check. 

He actually was very nice with his legs today apart from trying to steal grass, but I told him off and he stood nicely, only tried to fall on 2 of them, not all 4 xD Monster baby 

On the lunge he was bucking, shaking his head and all kinds of things, alternating between correct canter, cross firing, and counter canter on both sides. I would guess that after almost 2 week holiday he has gone a little off the balance we had before, but we will get back to normal. but the hoof situation means I am not working him hard before we get his feet done again. 

Oh, and on the second night wearing his fly blanket he got a few holes in it.


----------



## Cherrij

Fire breathing Dragon had calmed down and then I took pictures. He looks more like a Hulk to me now  

















I think I am obsessed with him. 
I am just sad I never get to take photos of videos when he decides to tear up the pasture on his own.


----------



## Cherrij

By the way there is a new picture thread, so I don't overflow the journal with his today's adventures


----------



## Cherrij

Grand really stood up to the name "fire breathing Dragon" as today he was flying on the lunge, half rearing, throwing his front legs out, bolting off, not stopping, basically being a bit of a brat, even though yesterday I chased him with a plastic bag tied to the end of the whip - he only looked at it weird and moved just I snapped the whip  He respects it 

Anyway, worked a little, and then went for a LONG walk to the forest. Managed to cross the road to the forest without any problems, he walked fine and respected me. Then he saw the neighbor do smth and started staring, then we grazed, then we walked, more grazing, then walked some more, grazed for a good while, started our way back home, then he looked like he wants to roll.
But he never did, he became a bit anxious so we started walking back again - in the forest he walks fast, at home it takes forever to get anywhere  

On the way home he was a bit more nervous at the road, tried to run forwards when cars came from behind, but overall he respected me next to him and the halter, so no problems. I think one or 2 drivers also slowed down and probably thought what the hell I am doing walking next to the road with a horse


----------



## Cherrij

Guess what?
Grand has just done whatever he wants for like 3 days now. Ok, today I made him run in the pasture a bit. But otherwise everything else happened. 

It is so nice to have good friends, they even bring grass for my horse! I got a few bags of fresh grass waiting for me when I got home. Grand is so happy about it, he loves when food is provided  

Also, today is 2 years since I don't have a father.. 

But also, I made massive progress in my garden. I replanted a few more salad plants, planted 4 cucumbers, 3 courgettes, and 16 (!!!!!!!!) pumpkins. Yes, I said 16. Well, I never seeded any of them, 8 came from my grandma, and 8 from my friend. Grandma never even wanted to plant any for herself as her garden is too small, she wanted them for me. Ok, she will eat a few kg of pumpkin this winter, but with the fact that my friends are also growing around 8-10 pumpkin plants, it means there will be a HUGE harvest. Especially if we care for them right. Grand will be overly happy.. 

Mom also called me today, and asked if a pony has appeared on our property yet. 
Need to call the shelter, tomorrow!! Need to get it done. If he is there I am pushing them to give him to me!!!! Then Grand has forever company as pony is 3 now, and Grand is 4 years old. And then I am done for, because I cannot sell Grand (noone will take a 1 eyed horse, unless I can transport him to a safe place abroad) And the pony is not for sale, if I cannot keep him he goes back to the shelter. so ye.. 

Anyway, I also planted some flowers, to pretty up my garden, and picked weeds. 2 more wheelbarrows of weeds laying about at the moment as Grand had plenty tonight. But ye, I had weeded the flowerbed before I went on holiday, and then crazy rain and heat and the bloody things overgrew again. 









It is mainly that thing. Grand likes is sometimes, but it is not overly rich in nutrients as I understood, so he gets fed up with it too. and it has specific taste. But can be made into salad too if you pick the fresh new leaves. 

And I think i have this









growing in my fields, it is _Cicuta virosa L._ and it is very poisonous, so I already picked some out of the pasture, and will continue getting them out, as when I previously learn't about it 400 g, so approx 1 lbs of it dried, hay like, can kill a horse. 









this also grows in my fields. and in the garden. and everywhere. Cannot get rid of it at all. _Rumex confertus Willd_. In Latvian we call it "Horse spinach" but you know what? Horses won't touch it. Apparently it can be used for medicinal purposes, but I hate it with my guts. Recently we dug some out of the pasture. Guess what? A week of no rain was not enough to dry it out, the first rain came and it started growing again. I need to get a good fire going and burn them down. 
Yesterday already I picked off the flowers they were forming, not allowed to spread seeds for sure. For one of them we found a root system which was at least 4 ft long!!!!! 

Sometimes I get annoyed with everything that goes on. 

And if we are talking about plants that should not be there or that should be taken care off, then I have another poisonous plant _Ranunculus auricomus_








But Grand kinda makes sure he does not eat it. I should just go cut if off too, so it spreads less. 

_Orchis militaris_








It grows in my fields too, i hope it still does after horses being there. Have to look out for them near my ditches etc. It is a rare plant, that is not to be touched. 









this lily also grows in my garden, sadly forgot they were there and they got cut this year, but I hope they survive. I think they got cut last year too. need to replant them! They are also rare. 

_Platanthera bifolia_









It is also rare, has fantastic smell, and also protected. And it grows in my bushes and fields. So I am happy about it. Last year I saw more of them than previously. 

All pictures taken from google


----------



## Cherrij

All prettied up, but of course always hungry (no matter how much he gets to eat) so impossible to take pretty picks when alone 
But at least our saddling area is a bit cleaner from grass


----------



## Cherrij

Showing off the glowing bum and brushed tail. 

























He did raise his legs while I was bandaging, and he did feel a bit weird with the bandages (before this he has only had 1 bandage on a front leg, and all 4 legguards for transport). 

He was covered in coat and mane/tail spray, brushed down to the last bit, and taught how to stand, but ofc grass was too much for him..


----------



## Cherrij

hahaha.. *giggle*
I put a bit into Grand's mouth. Well, he took it himself. I put honey on it and he liked it. but ofc he didn't like it afterwards


----------



## Cherrij

Guess who had their fifth time?


----------



## Cherrij

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IlLG0_Y0k5w

I know it's bad. But, to my defense.
He seems to be a little off his legs - i think it is his one hoof getting sensitive and the ground that we are working on now. That is why I don't make him do much, we just did a little trot. 

Also, this is first time off lunge. 5th ride with the first time nobody was holding on to us. My friend called me a nutter. I wouldn't do it, if I felt that it is not safe enough. 

I trot weird, cuz I am keeping my hand on my safety handle, just in case. at the moment just wanted him to understand that he can trot forwards. 

This was the first time I got him to move off leg - I left my riding stick in the tack room thinking that eventually he has to respond to voice or body, but he didn't, so I picked up a branch  He got it pretty fast - I wiggle the branch at his bum if he does not move forwards from my leg and clucking.  So ye.. Smart pony 

And I think I will trot weird on him until we have trotted a lot - because I am still getting used to his trot that is at the moment ever changing and so on. 

Ye, I know I am crazy, but he is a good pony. And and and... when he is safe enough to go through forest we can go to train on a bigger, nicer field


----------



## Cherrij

Hmm.. problem solving. 

2 options.

3 year old, possibly pureblood arabian, about 14.3 hh. A bit chubby, has interesting character, from what I am told, but a cutie. Bay, a few white socks and a stripe. (adoptable for donations to shelter)

2 year old pureblood Trakehner, gorgeous chesnut with white socks and maybe more markings (never seen the pics yet). close to 17 hh atm. Has injured his shoulder as a foal, at the moment as put to work on lunge goes a bit lame. no problems when free. possibly in few more years the shoulder heals up read good and there would be no more problems (or can be solved by massages etc). But good companion pet, walk/trot for riding most likely. (quite cheap price on the market)

So ye, one costs a bit more than the other. One is sound, usable horse. Other is possibly unsound, big, but for some, a dream horse. One is small and nice to use for kids when he is trained, other is probably gonna be bigger than Grand.. so that does not solve a kid issue.... What to dooo???? 

I have a soft spot for animals that barely nobody needs..


----------



## Cherrij




----------



## Cherrij

I love him a little too much I think. 
And he definitely needs a job. I need to make a strict plan and not find excuses why I cannot find 1 hour a day to work with him. He gets dumb when not working  or rather too energetic and explory 

He kinda half broke his shelter today, so need to check how to fix it up again.. I have no idea how even 

And he looks like he is getting a little rounder  So maybe need to increase his exercise again, which I will do if I stick to my plan. 

Dang, I love that boy. 
But Uni is almost over for the summer - one quick presentation tomorrow, and 2 longer essays before the 23rd.


----------



## Cherrij

I found a dead horse today. 

But then it turned out he is very much alive, just VERY sleepy 









he is very proud of being very dirty. In the last days it has been raining a lot, so everything a bit muddy again. 







He is just too cute. 








My cute little angel, riding pony, my heart, my everything. He really is awesome.







Just too cute to be real 








After riding I decided to let him graze in the lunging circle, so I made a seat for myself, so I can keep an eye on him and just relax 








He decided that the riding stick was quite interesting. by the way, didn't have to use it almost at all this time, as he has understood from 1 time what legs mean. So he moves both trot and walk just from the leg. 








Also, of course, need to work a lot on turns, but we are getting there, last few were quite good today, for a green horse. 

He really is nice and is starting to prove to me, that I was 1000% correct in taking him, as he has a huge gentle heart and is very willing to please. 

I even got the bit in very quickly in the standard way, not our way, and not too much fuss about it.


----------



## Cherrij

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytV9qpquu_w

For some reason, I just cannot get the videos to be embedded, so don't be lazy, clikc on it. 

Grand enjoys his after work scratches


----------



## Cherrij

Well. I had a photoshoot with my dressage pony. Most pics are fail because it was a rainy day and I have no idea how to get my camera and my slow lens to work well in such gloomy days together. But the fun part is, that my to-be-amazing-dressage pony looked fabulous  




























In the last pic just a rider and a saddle is missing. He just looks too good  However, such canter with me on his back is long way from where we are now. 








The day after. as in I opened the buttons just after the session, but as he had gone very impatient with me braiding him that day, even stomped on my foot in the process, I decided that in one night he will not rip out half of his mane, and I was right. 24 hours later I undid the braids and he got funky hair 

He had plenty of days off since then, and we had some great plans for today, but rain ruined everything. it rained all day, so everything was wet and there were puddles and mud. Still are to be honest. 

However, I decided that I have had enough. The rain stopped and I hopped into my riding pants and went outside. The sun was out there for a moment, and I had a slight headache, but I was sure that some quality time with my boy will heal everything. 
So it did.

However, at first I thought, well, he usually is fine, rain gets him slower too, lets just walk around the pasture with the rope halter. Ya right. Sure, as if that was to happen. No, I mean we did walk for 3 minutes in the pasture. But my Golden retriever had gone deaf and wouldn't hear me telling him to go back home, and Grand decided that he doesn't know what brakes are. Sooo, ye, not wanting to get bucked off in a bushy area, I told him, that this is not how it goes. Took him to our lunging circle, set him loose and asked him to work. 
Oh my, that pony was not too happy. He trotted off fine, but then he decided he needs to sniff his own poopoo pile. I was having none of that, but asked politely to keep going forwards. He turned and kicked out at me. 

Oh poor pony, he saw that not only he can be a fire breathing dragon, but that his momma can turn into a horse eating monster too.. and off he was, running like he was supposed to. 

He reacted to all commands quite well, he knows his walk, trot, canter, turn commands. 

Even though he worked quite hard at trot and canter on muddy ground, he never broke a sweat. And I am getting concerned, like what the hell? He gets lots of days off, eats grazing pasture, cut grass, and hay (well portioned throughout the day) but no bucket feed, nothing. He looks healthy, he is round, and does not need any extras. Those will come in when he has more regular work and shows that he needs extra energy. Because in 1 year I got a skinny horse to be a round horse. That should be fine. Tbh, he was in good shape since autumn till spring. Then he started putting on the extra pounds 

Anyway. So he didn't sweat. like wow. AND his breathing returned to almost normal extremely soon after having done a few laps in fast canter. I mean, I am still stunned. I guess he is in better stamina shape than I thought. 

So after he had showed me that he is a good little baby, I got back on. First, as usual, some neck bending, to just remind him where I am, and to do something before we walk off. As the one thing I hate with all my heart when riding, is horses who start walking when they are being mounted. But Grand likes to stand still so ye  no problems there.

Walked around, mainly not doing anything, just applying my legs when he turns and trying to see if he has any reaction to body commands. The brakes are bad with rope halter, but then again, they are always bad. He just needs a lot more rides and a lot more stopping to get to that point where his brakes are on the spot. 

He started feeling my weight and my legs, so some turns worked out better, but when he decides he is having none of my commands, there is like no way in hell you can turn him. So worked on that a little. Due to the mud only raised trot for half a circle, to make sure he still gets the cue to move up a gear, and walked some more and got off. Poor pony. He was happy though as he got more grass after work 

However, I was going under my fence with the saddle in my hands and fell down on my bum  cuz my rubber riding boot slid in the mud and with a saddle I am not good with balancing 









Later in the evening I decided I will move a bit of his pasture fencing so he can get some longer grass. Soon enough I am swapping pastures for him. just starting to think that maybe I first make hay out of what has grown in the empty pasture and then let him there? 

Also. looks like he is getting a massage. He makes bunny hops in canter way too often, and every now and then he will slip and fall with his hind legs. Sometimes it is in wet weather, but also when it is dry. And his lunge circle is not all grass, when on lunge he works on plain dirt. So he seems to be getting lost with his hind legs and might need some adjustment in his waist or hips. 

Pony is just too happy munching on grass now. I guess it will be hard to get him out of there tomorrow


----------



## Cherrij

Today he had to work again 
A good groundwork session. 
We did lots and lots of transitions between all gaits, after he had done quite a few laps in forward trot to stretch out and warm up well. He was actually very obedient today, got him even more responsive and he would keep going most of the time, even if I am not looking at him. 
He managed some nice left hand canter again, however, he still swapped his legs at few times, but actually, the warmer he was the better he did. 

in 15-20 minutes he was starting to sweat - but it was quite intensive workout, lots of trot and some canter, but lots of concentration from him, because I kept asking to slow down or speed up. Afterwards we walked together (no lunge line, no lead line, just him next to me) and I decided he really needs a bath, because once he has sweated again bugs will attack him. So, finally.

My baby got a full body bath. Ok, not full, but 98% of his body got washed real good with tea tree oil shampoo  probs had like one drop of tea tree oil for the whole bottle  His mane looks better than ever now, his coat is smooth and shiny. got most of the mud out of his skin. I had washed him last summer, but just with the hose rinsing him all over, this was first time with a shampoo!!! he wasn't too happy about the cool water, but he did fine. Afterwards got the excess water off with my riding stick (felt so professional) and brought him back to his pasture. 

He really wanted a head rub again  but he almost flicked me into the electric fence, so I told him, no rubs.


----------



## Cherrij

Today I went nuts. 
First off, realised we need to get "yielding forehand" working. He won't budge. So i need to find a way to get him to move his front end away from me sideways, not to the front, not backwards but sideways. What I saw in a few videos would not work. He actually needs to work a little more on yielding hindquarters again. Then we will try more sidepass again. 

AAAAnd it was the first warmer, sunnier day in quite some time, so ofc biiig bugs appeared.

Ok, back to the photo. But hard to get there, as there are too many things before that.

I spontaneously called my friend, and decided to pop in for a visit. Ended up checking ground manners for the same grey mare I fell off the first time I rode her outside the paddock. Oh, and I am still the only person to fall off her since she is there  

She hated me asking things from her, but after a few tries was listening carefully. I just used my rope halter and my 3 m rope with leather straps in the end  

A bit later I decided, why not try to pop on her back for a bit, bareback, just a halter on (standard, not rope). She doesn't listen too well to body ques, so at some points I had to work more with my hands, but she started listening to me a bit more too. Also, they want her a bit more tired tomorrow, because she is having a late pregnancy check, because the seller said she was pregnant, nothing has popped yet, nobody can say that she isn't, or is, because she is FAT. but her belly looks more round than just a fat belly. 

Anyway, cuz she is so round, it was hard to balance on her. She is squishy too, but she is kinda draft breed, so that also explains it. Trotted a few steps, but had serious issues of not being able to stretch my legs on her like I normally do, and my balance was failing. But her owner said that if she is not pregnant she wants me to come and work with her so that she is even easier to ride, and that I can make sure that her canter is rideable. 

So that brings me back to the photo. I decided that after her I want to ride my own horse too (he was sitting and doing nothing for a few days again.). 
So I thought about what do I put on his head, and made a sidepull in a way. I took my old dr. Kook bridle, took of the poll piece, put the one from his usual bridle (mainly cuz without longer poll piece could not close the noseband). So no chin straps, just poll, throatlatch, noseband with rings to add reins to. 

YEEY. It works. It was up there and he wasn't going crazy about it, he didn't feel violated by a bit etc. 

He was quite responsive whilst "lunging" free, but cuz my dog was nearby, he was also not listening to me at points. Got him nice and warm and thinking, and decided to pop my bum in the saddle 

First we stayed in the circle, just worked on changing directions, stopping, listening to my body. But, staying on the same circle all the time is annoying, so I took him out to the pasture, climbed on him and we started our discussion about the direction of movement. At first he REALLy wanted to go back where we came from, turn around, not go where I am trying to direct him etc. But I got my way. We walked around a bit, only once asked for a little trot, because the main thing now is to get "directions" working. He stops on a dime sometimes, mainly body/voice command. Turning is ... not that great. That is also why it would be great for me to ride that grey mare for a while, because I would quickly get my butt into gear and get my muscles working fine again. 

So ye, we are getting some kind of progress..


----------



## Zexious

My god, he is such a looker.

Sounds like your coming right along, despite a few hiccups here and there


----------



## Cherrij

Zexious said:


> My god, he is such a looker.
> 
> Sounds like your coming right along, despite a few hiccups here and there


He is very proud of himself. My friend said that in the picture he looks soooooo calm, like he had been doing this for 10 years already. 

yes, in that manner he seems to be born broke, but not when it comes to turning etc. Plus, I dislike universal saddles (allround), I like my dressage one, but apparently it is safer to start a horse in a universal one, as you can get a better grip with your legs, than you will in a dressage saddle.. so ye.. we are still wobbling around in that creepy saddle and not working the best.

Also, need to ride more horses again! I need my muscles!!!!


----------



## Cherrij

Zexious, a pic for you 










By the way, everyone gets some hiccups here and there.

I still love him to bits.
Now I don't think I wasted money paying about 60 bucks for a massage for Grand. Granted, I could have used the money elsewhere, but less snacks and other junk for me, means I have my horse fixed again! I decided that there is no need to wait any longer, and I want to have him checked - found out that he had sprained his waist line. Got a nice massage and he is free. His front end was very good, he was just a little stiff in his waist. that is why, every single time when asked to stretch out in canter, he would first start bunny hopping and then cross his canter. But that should be gone now.. or at least better. we can start building the muscles back up there. 

A happy day for us. And SCHOOL'S OUT! As in handed in my last long essay and got confused what to do. I think i want to go "open my hips" again (with other people it sounds wrong, but with riding and dressage completely right) riding that fat mare. maybe her owner will snap a few pics too


----------



## Cherrij

6 year old Lithuanian Draft mare that I am currently riding a few times a week to get into shape, teach a few things, get her better under saddle, get her calmer, improve her ground manners and all that kind of things. She is fun.

I actually have a few videos too but those will take time uploading. She has the most comfortable gaits I have ever ridden. So sooooooft.


----------



## Cherrij

I should probably not even start a post.. but ye. Grand is looking better after the massage, even though we could not work yesterday due to the amount of rain - it is risky that he will slip again. And I am not taking him for a walk in the forest unless he has worked on the lunge. Just some rules for myself. 

Also, you know how if you live in a visible place folks will talk about you? 
Well my old friends from the old stable were overly excited yesterday - they just found out I own the only real brother to their mare  And they liked him, ofc. 

Also, heard a few things, that apparently I am a horse killer, crazy nut and should have my horses (horse) removed. WHY? 
Cuz my horse lives outside no matter what. This winter he lived outside. next winter he is doing the same. Some folks apparently think that the only shelter I provide is bushes and that one "feeding roof" - as in stall sized are that has a roof standing on wall poles, no walls as such. 
Ye, right. I shall do that. just give them roof but no place to hide from winds and stuff.. 
Tbh, I don't care what people think, I already knew that cuz we have that old farmer nearby that is what he will think. He thinks my friends kill their horses too - how can you take them out of the warm stable in winter? how can you ride them in winter? you crazy? 

Well, just to make sure, Grand has a shelter. My friends saw it too. Everything is fine. 

I am just one crazy nutter who took a good horse in, and is making the life with him.


----------



## Wallaby

We can be be crazy [and, in my case, "uptight"] nutters with good horses together!!  
I'm ok with that.


----------



## Cherrij

Wallaby said:


> We can be be crazy [and, in my case, "uptight"] nutters with good horses together!!
> I'm ok with that.


I am definitely OK with that. 

I am actually at least having some entertainment - apparently even when I don't speak to anyone, don't poke my nose anywhere, folks talk about me. lol. I still give something to talk about.. 
muahahaha.. 

My friend said I cannot be an evil witch cuz I dyed my hair blond... well, I still have ginger ends.. so my hair still burns with the evil inside me.. 
:evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil:


Anyway. Grand was a bit epic today... Everything was wet so I decided we can do smth small, but he needs to do something otherwise he goes nuts. 

So went up to him with my rope halter and my riding stick. He smelled it and took it between his teeth. I praised him. first he dropped it and looked confused. Then he picked up the halter and I praised him. He basically "blew up" like a peacock. Seriously. 

He was SO proud and full of himself. He picked up the stick and the halter a few more times, in between he tried to bite me too, but I brushed it off and got his attention on the stick. Oh my, poor baby was so proud of his cool idea 

Anyway. We went to our circle to find out that we cannot even do trot in hand and stuff cuz everything was wet and slippery apart from the middle. So ye. Walked over a pole, bent, turned, did all kinds of small stuff, and decided to slowly ask him to get over things. he has issues with jumping. seriously. I know he can do it, I have seen him fly over the ditch he has in the field, over fallen trees, no problems. the moment I ask for it, he slams his hind legs in it. 

The moment he cleared it, I praised him and let him rest.
tried again a while later, he kept kicking it, and praised only after a clear jump. Problem is, when he drops it, I have to stop him so I can raise it. He takes that as rest?? 

So ye, afterwards had a small discussion that I am not asking to canter on a small circle on slippery ground, but just asking to be with me, listen and try to understand me? But sometimes I feel useless and think he would be happier with someone else, who can keep his mind entertained and happy. 

When I work with him, I kinda forget that he is half blind. He always listens to me, and basically, i don't change my routine much, I talk to all horses, touch them when walking around etc, just in case. So no difference. But then like, friends come to visit, and the massage girl and her assistant.. They all were like, Oh, have to remember he doesn't see me there, need to talk to him etc. Beware, don't do anything on that side, he might panic. It all reminded me that people think they have to be very special around him.. Well, that actually just gets him more insecure about himself, as he is being pampered, and also lazy - he doesn't listen that much. sounds wrong together, but that's how I read it. 


Today I kinda wanted to ride, but decided that I first wanna work with the kid who's mom owns the grey mare. So she rode. After trying to put the bridle on herself and so on. At first she wasn't too sure, but she listened to me, walked with long reins, listened to the horse and started to find common language. 
It was amazing to watch them. Ofc she had still like a lot of mistakes, but she is just coming back into riding, and the basics she had, I don't know how she was taught. The trainer is considered good, but I don't know how she works with beginners. 

Basically, they both were learning to relax. The mare wasn't panting like crazy, and the girl wasn't cramping her knees in the saddle and hands on the reins. In the end they were bending nicely around some barrels, stopping alright, trotting calmly and the mare was actually trying to find contact, but with that girl's hands it is hard at the moment. she either has strong contact, or none. But she improved over such short time. She said she now sees the big difference between how she was then, and how she is now, just 2 sessions. And difference in the mare, who was panting, stressing and sweating like crazy, but just a little wet under saddle and on the chest after finished today. 

I even got a bit proud, that I could explain a few things.. And got jealous that I cannot get Grand to turn that well and listen to me. But I am sure we will get there once he gets the basics of turning in him. 

So ye.. It is a good image that in 2 training sessions you can get a scared kid, who is tensing up, and a nervous, tense horse, to 2 relaxed beings working well together.


----------



## Cherrij

8th ride (I think). Bitless. We are getting a hackamore, but not this one. Little S is too sharp for him. Getting one without shanks. 

Also, 8th ride meant someone else was on him too! 

And he has brakes. And turns. And he yields his front end. And he walks nicely with people. 
And he is very communicative. and wants to work. and wants to play. and and and.. 

and he broke my saddle sheepskin. 

And I need to learn a billion things still. as usual.


----------



## Cherrij

2 lunges done.

Last night started around 10:30 pm. Loads of mosquitoes and some big bugs that they hate. But managed to do some work. Grand is a lot easier to send out, to ask for left direction, to get moving, to work and he actually listens more. (All with the help of Saranda!). We are working on a lot of things slowly, but now he is actually quite easy to turn on hindquarters, as in he yields his front. He wants to run with me, he wants to be with me and is a lot more responsive, and less in my space. So we kinda got that fixed. 
All problems are because of me, but when are they not?
He still needs work on his left canter, but he is getting there. That is just the issue of lack of training. So we are working on it. 

Yesterday he just started to sweat, today he was sweating a lot. But today we started a bit earlier and I think it was still too warm and he was annoyed with the 5 big bugs everywhere. 

I have a nice boy, just need to get better at communicating with him. And he is doing great on his part. Need to pick up my guts, and ride a bit more. and also, we have a hackamore ordered. So in about 2 weeks time we should be ready to roll in our new tack, but in the meantime we can work on other things.


----------



## Cherrij

9th ride. Even way after 9:30pm there are lots of crazy bugs. he hates them, and I hate them. Sprayed, blanketed, trying to work. 

Bitless (sorta sidepull)
Dressage saddle (LOOOOOOVE IT) 
Good brakes, could have better turns, responsive. 1st steps in backing up.

Lovely baby, I am so happy today... just love him


----------



## Cherrij

My friend came to see us last night, that is why I have a picture. But she could not believe that on the 9th ride I am using a bitless bridle to ride him. She brushed it off with how she saw me ride her mare with a halter. The difference being, Grand is used to halter pressure, and this pressure is similar, and we are TRYING to work with very soft pressure, but not going that great atm.

Also, she was almost petrified that I have crossed the road next to my house twice with Grand already. If you wait for a time of day when there isn't constant traffic then it is no problem. He is a gentleman next to most cars.


----------



## Saranda

She should see the dozens of youngsters I've seen started and worked further on just in a rope halter. The bit is not about control, it's about refinement - when will people understand this simple truth!!!


----------



## Cherrij

Well, Step by step she is understanding how things can be done, differently. However, that is just another person who believes that bitless is something crazy. And bridleless.... well, lets not get into that.


----------



## Cherrij

My pony's a bit lame again. I think it is his hooves that overgrow. planning to invest in knives, but cannot buy a rasp just yet. 

Getting either my farrier or a barefoot trimmer to come soon and do smth. I want and need to work him, but we cannot work if he is off at his trot.


----------



## Cherrij

Not entirely sure if he is lame, as yesterday he trotted on another spot with no signs of lameness. Don't have anyone available to test him on straight, flat ground to know for sure. Just in case i did cover that funky leg with the liniment last night, today I sprayed his hooves with ACV, he picked them up with little arguing, so that makes me happy too. Sprayed him with ACV too (actually does repel the big bugs for a moment). 

Probably not even gonna ask for a trot today, he cantered some on his own, without any signs of pain, he was bucking around like crazy. Probably will try to work tomorrow. Not feeling like lots of horsey time today (cleaned his shelter some more today, as I am attempting to take out all the yuk and muck and put in completely new surface).

I am tired. and have too many things on my mind.


----------



## Cherrij

If you shove a lot of sugar in a mare's mouth, then she stands well for having a needle stuck in her neck and 13 ml of meds released. I hate injecting such big amounts of drugs! its like... horrible. 

But she stands like a champ. 

Also did some water training for her, and she did quite well, showed her owner how not to back down when the mare panics, and she stood quietly for having her legs washed. She loved getting the hose near her mouth - she started playing and sprayed me too


----------



## Cherrij

Yesterday I lunged Grand. He was not in pain, he was actually quite spunky and responsive to me. If I started acting like I am trotting with him, he started coming closer to me! with ears flattened against his head. 

But sent him back out and enjoyed the whole session. He cantered a few rounds correct, and that made me very happy, but he still tries to lock his hind legs together... 

He was sweaty ofc, so I washed him up a little, as bugs were still there, but then we got an argument as he did not want to stand untied and wait while I am pouring cold water on him. but in the end we managed... he got a bit cooler and cleaner.

Also yesterday, I was not able to hold my friend's grey mare, as she starts to hate needles I guess. We had the vet out again as the meds she gave to inject, have given the mare a bad reaction and she has lumps on her neck -so the vet came to wash it out. We repeat those 10 or so needles today again..... Luckily the vet's BF likes hanging on to horses.


----------



## Cherrij

Grand got a new wall for his shelter. Why?
Cuz for a while already he had decided that the shelter needs redecoration. He started with moving one wall to a different angle. Then he dropped one of the poles that was supposed to be holding the wall up. But the wall stayed. Later he removed the door that was there against the wall, but as he had removed the pole that had the hinges for that door, the said door just dropped with a loud bang. 
Afterwards his "entrance" didn't look like a rectangle anymore, but more like a trapeze with the buttom being wider and the top narrower. 
So now he has big wide door and just one small part of a wall.. 

But, as my helpers could only come yesterday and we could not order the weather, then for the first while Grand was very upset about our decision. Because the BIG bugs were out on a hunt again. SO Grand showed all he has got - he was galloping through bushes, dropped down to roll, got up, galloped to us, looked sadly at the shelter, galloped off again. Poor thing. After one roll he decided to stay flat on the ground, but then a bug bit him, and he got up, bucked and galloped off again. So basically, he did not need a training session yesterday. 

He has been responsive to feeding time and following me around the pasture easily.. he is a good boy.. 

Hopefully this part of the shelter will love for a bit longer now.


----------



## Cherrij

Technically he is not lame. He might show signs of lameness due to the fact he is growing unevenly at the moment. There is suspicion that he lacks a bit of calcium, as he is still growing and his right front knee seems to be a bit bigger, squishier than the left... but nothing wrong with it... 

He does have some swelling in his legs, but this very well can be stocking up - he stands in the shelter for many hours of the day, because no bug repellants can take away those big nasty bugs for long enough. plus, he doesn't like the heat too much. 

So basically, I am still giving him cooling showers, and checking if he can work or if he cannot. if he is lame, or even slightly lame he doesn't do anything, if he is not lame, he gets to play with me. 


I drove with my friend's horse in a carriage. I was really excited. I wan't Grand to take me for long drives around places. Just need to get a few more hundred euros so I can get all the driving stuff we need - all the old things I have are too small..... 










I could have evenings like this every day... Then again, when only one kid walks my dog, no problem - when two, they start to fight who holds the leash, they try to run with him etc.. It is never enough to just walk with him, have to nag him, drag him, try to control, but as he has become slightly spoilt, then the fact that kids tell him to sit about 20 times in a row, or ask to stop when he is stopped, doesn't improve his training skills...


----------



## Cherrij

Some pleasure for your eyes.. 

On the matter of the angle of the pic. I did actually try to get his other side, but he stood near the fence with that side and was not willing to turn and I did not want to force him. It was his munching time.. But I had just sprayed and brushed his mane and tail (all we did after shower today, which mainly is to cool off his legs, get some swelling off) But sprayed him with water too, needs to get used to it  

Anyway, the angle. it clearly shows his blind eye. Some say it looks cute in a way, as he still has expression in it, that is one reason why I hope I do not have to do surgery to remove the eyeball and sew it shut, because then it will look different. Other people, like my farrier, say that it is not comfortable to look at that eye... I think he looks magnificent from that side. The combination of his strong neck, perked ears, fantastic mane.. the look of the best horse in the world. And him being content with his food  

Anyway, then I had wanted to do a lameness check, but it was too warm to ask him to do anything, as it is not the heat we are afraid of - the moment strong sun is outside big bugs appear!!! And horses still hate them. And those bugs sometimes don't care if they are sprayed with ACV, or water, or the special spray.. they just sit there. 

So I was weird tonight, and decided that I need that lameness check, so took him with my short line (10 ft) to the new training area. At first he tried to disconnect all the time, was not listening, did not really think I am worthy of his attention. and then, when I said, that I am a bigger, fancier horse, running next to him, he showed all kinds of expression, bent, collected, focused, and also trying to threaten to nip me  I only asked him to keep safe distance from me and focus on being better at trot than me. 

Did a few rounds on both sides, worked again on yielding the forehand, stopping together, walking together, worked on some brakes, asked once for sidepass. after a few attempts it worked, and I stopped.. Walked him back to the shelter without a halter (we were in pasture). Asked him to go forwards and cross the ditch in front of me, at first he actually did a small circle with me, only then I managed to explain to him better that I want him to take charge and go on first. He looked big and proud, crossed, went a few meters forwards and waited for me to come to him. He did feel a bit disconnected, but then I also noticed that he is listening to where I am. 

Actually, something similar happened a few days ago. I needed to get him to trot, so I can see if the leg is better or no (we still didn't know the possible reasons for his lameness). Asked him to trot free in the pasture, I was half expecting him to bolt off, but he actually did a few circles in trot around me.. I was quite astonished by that.. Praised him and gave him his dinner  Happy pony. 

I am proud of him. And hopefully we can do smth tomorrow again. 
Also, my hackamore has arrived, just need to pick it up, which most likely will be monday.


----------



## Cherrij

Well, I haven't done much with Grand, because I had an event on Friday and Saturday.
My friend had a wedding event happening, and had promised a carriage to bring the new couple to the place where the party was. Problem - her mare got lame. Then there were issues with the medication and the mare could not be used. Luckily, I have friends nearby that have driving horses. Problem - 3 are driving, but the owner had to go away on saturday with 2 of his 4 horses. Means at least one driving horse leaves. Problem - driving horses are stallion, gelding, mare with 2 week old foal. So the mare doesn't go anywhere. The gelding goes with another mare to the other even they have, I am left with the stallion.... 

Well, he is a nice, calm stallion, I know him prior to this event, I was working with him recently, and no problem. He did show some issues with manners, but everything can be worked with. So ok, I went to their stable to try him out in a carriage, to see how he works. Ok, everything is fine.

Friday evening I arrive to pick him up. E.g. I ride him for 2 km to the other place. Everything is nice, he is calm, respects my body cues, walks like a dream. Trot was nice too.. No problems.

UNTIL.
We were passing one property, that had a massive dog in it. The owner saw us walk past, but the dog kept following. I thought that, ok, a dog behind the fence, no problem, he cannot reach us. There was a back gate open, the moment we reached it, the dog ran up to the horse's shoulder, poked his nose on it. (I find it as abnormal behaviour, as most dogs would normally carefully sniff from distance/behind). So the stallion kinda panicked or decided that this is not acceptable, made almost 180° piruette in one jump. Apparently he then reared and kicked out with both hind legs, but WAY too high, so I was kinda thrown out of the saddle, the dog was missed, and right after that kick he took off in canter on a very stony road. OUCH for his feet, because he has thin soles. and no shoes. I could not stop him pretty fast, cuz I was disbalanced and the dog was chasing us. 
However, I found my stirrup, I found my seat, my legs were back down already in first canter steps, I had my hands full of his mane, and was trying to push my seat deep in the saddle, regain control of myself, but I was still steering him. Soon we stopped cantering, got him to trot, was shouting at the dog, but he didn't care.

200 m later I managed to get the horse to a walk and turn back, to try and get the dog closer to home too. At that point the dog seemed to more just accompany us, and the owner was already being driven to us by my friend in the car (she had been following us just in case). 

The owner looked tiny, and in more shock than me, I think. He asked me if I did not get too much of a fright, I said, that not really. But mind you, I was still in a rush and a bit of shock, so I could not evaluate. I had no IDEA what actually happened, just the fact that I stayed on, and got the horse under control. 

Later in the field closing to my friends house he decided to show his studdiness, so I got off and told him I take none of this crap (probably could have solved it while riding too, but was not feeling like it) and kept walking in hand, reminding him manners. 

Then, he got back to almost being a dream - we hitched him up to the carriage immediately, tested him on the field, and went to go through the route we were supposed to do on saturday. He drove like a dream most of the time, I noticed that in driving he has the same thing as riding, he needs to feel somekind of contact with the reins to keep him confident and walking in the direction you want. He was easy to control, no problems and everything works. He did bolt a little, but slowed him down. The problems were bugs and the fact that fly sprays don't work. 

Next part coming soon, as I have to run.


----------



## Cherrij

I have my very own hackamore. it fits. I tried. But we still have to learn to yield to it's pressure, but he accepts it 100 times better than the bit. Lovely pony. Tomorrow working more in hand with it and then trying to get on again, if nothing stops us from this plan. 

Saturday story - tied the stallion under a tree to keep him in shadow (he is black, but had beige fly blanket on) and away from the bugs, heat. He ofc decided that the grass I provided wasn't edible, but he munched a little and dosed off - I guess he was tired after walking all night in circles. 
Then I realised, it is better to get his owner to drive with him, if bugs were bad at 9 pm, they will be horrible at 5pm. So ye, called his owner and organised that. Afterwards we got him ready, spanish braid with blue ribbon, funny hat for the driver, white bandages, carriage had some oak leaves and white and blue balloons as decorations, and they were all ready. Worst part, had to wait for over 30 minutes till we had the green light that they are allowed to leave. 

They left with no problems, so I ran home to grab my riding stuff, cuz I was Blonde enough to not take it with me (wow, how could the owner ride him home if he had to get dressed fancy for driving the carriage?? )
Even though I live close they got back faster than me, and when I arrived the horse was out of the carriage already. Got him saddled, I got ready, hopped on and rode home. One route they told me to take, to keep away from the road was a fail - the ditches were too big and soggy to cross them, so I took the safer path - neared the dog, but from the other side, with massive trees in between. Guess what - being that high on a horse is not comfy when you constantly get hit in the face by christmas trees.... but we could not move further away cuz there was a bean field right next to it - we might have killed some.. 

All because that stallion is very loyal to his owner - he actually went a bit mad when he saw his owner's car standing on the road, waiting to meet us -he started passaging towards it. i got him back under control, walking at my pace, focused, and we walked fine.. 

When we got to the sandy road home, I wanted to trot a little, so we are done faster, but his owner decided to prove his point, that it is a driving horse. He said "hop" from his car and the horse immediately raised canter. Which was quite comfy, I did not attempt to sit it, as I was quite tired, but it was nice, flat and rythmic in half seat. 
Got him home and in his box with no problems, and the day was finished. Went to have some fun with my friend, just chilling. 

************************

So, finally had time for my horse again.. oops, wait, I tried monday night something. When I took the hackamore off, I loved the little things.. you know, I asked my poor little baby to walk around me a little, and he did, keeping a perfect, tight circle, focused on me, listening to my cues. Perfect pony. 


Today, I decided, I have been busy and lazy enough, time to try to work him again - he is not lame anymore, and needs to do smth, otherwise the short sessions about hanging the haynets in his shelter start to get me annoyed - every day the same, he just does not learn that he has to wait, mainly cuz he is bored and wants attention, not because he is hungry, as I give him hay as soon as I know it is too warm and lots of bugs. which is like around 9 am already. 

So took him out on the lunge, but didn't lunge in the classic way. I was constantly with him, reminding him to be with me when he got distracted by my cat and dog wanting to be with me too  However, he actually felt that I am challenging him in the sense that I am saying, that I am bigger, better, prettier etc, and that I want him to match me. Like saying: Are you gonna allow me to be the best?? I know you can be better!!! 

So he started prancing, focusing, showing off. Actually, it even got him to raise canter and buck a few times, to show, that he is just fantastic, has character, is not a doormat etc. 

Got a few rounds of amazing trot, amazing canter, lots of focus etc. He did sweat a little, but it is still like +25°C, and he is a bit out of shape, so ye.. 

But i am very impressed and strongly believe that I have the best horse!


----------



## Cherrij

The belief of the best horse got crushed on sunday, when i finally decided to ride with the hackamore. Well, on ground he responds like an angel, but ridden he decided to not feel any turning cues and tried to carry me into trees and his shelter. So ye, I want my arena. The one we have now is too small, he needs massive spaces to turn with me, cuz he is playing stiff atm, and I want one step at a time.. 

but ye.. so after that (managed to get him to do a few things right, praised, got off and let him graze on some nice grass), monday I took him for a nice lunge. Well, some might add that he was not entirely nice as he did buck and kick towards me, but he got to work for that.. 

He again showed good, balanced, correct, left lead canter for a few rounds, he was trying to focus on me and actually being a good boy. 
yesterday we finally got our heat relief with some rain - at least water barrels for plant watering are restocked. But no work for Grand as the ground was too wet. but today if it doesn't rain I shall do smth with him.. 


In the meantime I rode my friends mare for a bit too - mainly to get her to canter during the training session with the owners daughter (I told her no cantering until I am satisfied with her trot), and to show some other stuff, like sitting trot and bending the horse with barely any rein. 

Also that mare has some nasty habits - she pulled one of them on me - she just bolted for the shelter when bringing her in this morning (I help out when my friend cannot take care of their horses), ofc, she did the trick she always does, and even I could not hold her. Ok, got after her, took her back out, had a riding stick with me and she behaved perfectly. However, the owner said that normally she would ignore the stick too.. 

so I guess there is something about me... 

But i still need to work on my temper... I am very ashamed that I shouted at Grand on sunday... also, noticed that he had damaged the fence around the property too again, and it just made me feel even more helpless... I don't know why we are stuck. Maybe cuz I think too much now. the last horse I started was a lot easier - he just went and did things... it was simple. this one needs a bit of work always.


----------



## Cherrij

Since the hackamore incident, Grand has almost always been an angel. 
1) He lunges really well.
2) he cant hold both hand canter really well for a few rounds.
3) he wants to work
4) I call him and he neighs to me and canters towards me. 
5) Worked with hack in hand, he was very responsive. need to get back on him.
6) during the heat he has not become crazy due to holidays 
7) he just is a sweetie pie 
Overall more things happens.

8) I have been without a pc for a while, cuz mine needed some fixing, but it seems to be working nice now. Cannot be bothered to write long things from my ipad  I still had internet, but barely any time anyway. 
9) been riding my friends mare a bit.
10) through the hottest weather in our history, I was a barn manager lol, well I mean my friends went on holidays and I got to take care of their mares. 
11) One of them is great, the other one is nuts, and in pain. 
12) I start to hate one particular horse
13) I am so glad the horses never escaped when I was taking care of them. 
14) Today again had to help chase down horses... I hate it. WHy do they have to run away, whilst mine stands in very simple, thin line of electric fencing, even without electricity and doesn't go anywhere?
15) Some people are ******s. A previous owner of one mare, had said she was giving some meds and vitamins to the said mare. However, she won't tell what she was giving. So willingly she has sold a horse with issues to a person, who bought a cheap horse, cuz it was cheap, and is not able to afford diagnosis and treatment (looks like backbone issues, overall lameness, pain in withers, pain in hips etc). Having sold that horse to a person who is not able to evaluate what the horse needs due to lack of money, the previous owner has doomed the horse for suffering, just because she could not say what the horse needs. I guess, she didn't care. but now she wants to buy back. to continue her treatments. SO wait, WHAT? You send the horse away, cuz you cannot buy food for it, you don't tell what is wrong with the horse (just that it has to be outside 24/7) and then you want that messed up animal back? That mare is lame on all four legs every now and then. She rears and explodes if things don't go her way. she gets out of her electric fence paddock and goes for walks, but she throws kids off and is sensitive to her withers, stiff as a plank (sometimes I think even a wooden board is easier to bend than this horse), has no respect for personal space, attention seeker and and and... oh, I cannot even find the words. 

The situation is very messed up there, and I am having hard time to even think about it without swearing. 
Ok, the heat meant Grand had holidays, but also it due to the heat and running 3 times a day to take care of my friend's mares, meant I was exhausted to do anything with Grand, either in evenings, or not being able to get up in the morning. So I still have a 4 yr old that does not know how to carry himself and a rider.


----------



## Wallaby

:hug: :hug:


----------



## Cherrij

My cute little dressage pony. second time in our own hack, still trying to find the best position for him. still talking about turns. Now he actually was turning and starting to bend. I guess the massage and more work on everything have made progress - otherwise I was starting to fear we are stuck. 

Anyway. I was evil today, as I lunged him this afternoon, and then later in the evening (2-3 pm I was lunging, near 8pm took him again) went for a ride! . Crazy me huh? Well, he seeks attention, he came to me when I entered the field again, took the halter with joy and off we went. He got to munch some nice soft grass, and got a back massage, and then he got to carry me for a while  Poor thing. All we did was walk around, trying to find the right way to turn with him  He needs a lot of help and lots of clear indications. 

In the lunge, I had put his bit on him - gosh he hated it, especially quite loose - even when I adjusted it higher, he was still running mad, tossing his head, going completely bonkers! Crazy thing. But he did not pull on the line and he never really disconnected - he was running, but if I asked to come back he reacted. I was so sad nobody could film it and I didn't have my phone either, because he was flying like an angel, galloping like a TB and floating on air like Arabian  His tail was a flag, his legs barely touched the ground and he was showing off big time, but also showing his attitude for the bit. I guess he felt a bit resentful to my decision about the bit. So ye, that goes back where it came from. The only problem will be if he does not accept the bit and I want to go to official dressage competitions... or even official driving competition... 

I am so proud of him and we managed to safely walk through most of the pasture today. So soon enough we might be able to trot around it and then eventually at some point in future we will canter somewhere. 


Dream on girl, dream on. But he is really awesome!


----------



## Cherrij

Oh oh oh, forgot to add, his shelter now has sand as the "ground" I dug out everything to the hardest part, and just brought sand on top of it. I needed a fix, and some things take forever, so we will go with this. At first he was shocked, and even while I was still adding sand, first few wheelbarrows, he had to come and **** in there. 
However, I need to, tomorrow, buy that manure fork that picks stuff out easy.


----------



## Cherrij

My tiny little baby almost gave my family a heart attack. 
Yesterday morning, 6 am, I jumped up in my bed, as my mother stormed in and shouted "Get up! your horse is in the yard and he is banging cars!"

I thought I was dead then and there. No, survived. Jumped out of bed, ran out. Wow, horse BUM! . Well, that my mom was right in, he was in the yard, but he was grazing. Ofc, he had to tell me to ****** off when I tried to ask him to go back to his place just by holding on to his mane.. So I ran to grab the halter.. 
Good thing about him is that he doesn't go anywhere. And I don't think he was out long as there were no massive patches without grass and only some hoofprints around. 

It looked like he can do magic in opening his new field gate, so I destroyed the gate  I guess he had flicked his tail at the gate, and as the fence post there is slightly bent and it is not perfect construction, the gate handle fell off and horsey came out.. 

But my mother swears to the fact that he was just standing at the car and banging his head down, she woke up from the noise. Well he has left some random scratches on it, and that is on me now, but the biggest joke is.. 

We have 3 cars in the yard currently. 2 mercedes and 1 bmw. Guess which car he damaged? 

Anyway. I got my manure fork yesterday, and a massive discount for a cavesson. Ofc, I had to take of the browband otherwise it pulls the whole thing too close to his eyes. It kinda fits.. I would love to have a fancy nice leather one, but this will do. for now.

Worked with it.. oh yey, we can work with a lot more things than with just the halter - a lot easier to show him. so I can alternate. And theoretically I should be able to ride with cavesson too, right?

He was a bit weird yesterday, but probably cuz he had to work in grass and puddles, because everything is flooded.


----------



## Roperchick

i lost track of your jornal haha so i went back and reread it from my last post o.o

somehow i never connected that he looks just like a horse we had at the rescue. he was blind in one eye too. old owners hit him with a 2x4








he did have a problem a while back where his eyelashes bent into the eye, but they figured it was easier/cheaper and less stressful to just fix the lashes instead of removing the eye.

but ya. they look the same (Luckys a morgan though haha)


Grand is still one of my fav HoFo horses of course. such an awesome boy you have!


----------



## Cherrij

Roperchick said:


> i lost track of your jornal haha so i went back and reread it from my last post o.o
> 
> somehow i never connected that he looks just like a horse we had at the rescue. he was blind in one eye too. old owners hit him with a 2x4
> 
> View attachment 499682
> 
> he did have a problem a while back where his eyelashes bent into the eye, but they figured it was easier/cheaper and less stressful to just fix the lashes instead of removing the eye.
> 
> but ya. they look the same (Luckys a morgan though haha)
> 
> 
> Grand is still one of my fav HoFo horses of course. such an awesome boy you have!


Awww.. poor horse. 

They do look similar. 

I am glad to hear you like him so much. Today I was even more amazed of him. 
We worked on the lunge with cavesson - the only thing that got him stressed out a bit today was the fact I kept asking for left canter, but he raised it wrong. SO that took a bit of his stress levels to rise. Afterwards walked him off, took him to the saddling spot, let him graze the grass there and relax for about 30 minutes.. earn the praise of lunge. 

Then I saddled him up, and went for a short ride. 
He was bending his neck nicely, he was much more responsive to turns and bends. We even managed to raise a trot a few times, even though after that trot he tried to carry me into bushes  What a funny boy he is 

However, as today was a Saturday, my family was home, and I asked my brother to take a few pictures of us! 
Most of them were bad, as my lens is hard for my brother to work, plus it was sun, dark clouds, lots of light reflecting from the wet grass etc.. so basically.. there is one photo to sum it all up. 

I am in love with it for sure. 
















This was 12th ride. He is amazing. This is just asking for trot. So basically, i think my groundwork is paying off. And with Cavesson I can do more straightness training, than I can with the halter.. or at least that is how I feel. But we are still going bitless... and drives me crazy  a little.. 

I think I am just one crazy nutter who is too crazy about her horse and noone else appreciates it.


----------



## Cherrij

I am going nuts. This morning again, my eldest brother woke me up earlier than my alarm, saying "can you please collect your horse while he is eating flowers not cars again?".

he got out... again.. 

Ok, got him in and 1 h later went to lunge him a little, cuz it was too wet to do serious work.. 

Then I was going to the sea, my aunt invited me to visit her at the sea so I can ride at the sea. Well what, it was raining... bloody rain, the moment I arrived. 
So I never got to ride cuz it was no point to wait longer and they were gonna ride again later, but that was too late for my dinner plans.. 
Ok, i didn't get to ride on the beach, but next year or the year after I can go with my horsey! somewhere. 

Was coming home, and my brother calls me, younger one. "Are you home soon? your horse is in the yard!" I almost dropped dead there.. I mean he went through electricity this time. What the hell is wrong with him! 

Got home, everything was safe, brother kept him away from the car and other scary things.. Found him behind his shed, in the yard, eating grass.. like his pasture has no grass to eat ofc.. it couldn't be more green at this time of year! 

Made his pasture bigger, made sure it doesn't release electricity anywhere else, and set him back up. But in the mean time when tied in the long line, he had got to my sand pile and started throwing sand around. I am annoyed. 

Now everyone is paranoid about my dogs barking... cuz apparently last night they were barking all night when he was walking around. 

After all that I decided I have over an hour to go let the kids ride and ride a little myself. Ye, sure, the moment I arrive there rain starts. WHYYY????? 

And tomorrow Grand gets an injection, so he cannot sweat for 3 days. But I won't ride without a lunge first.. and there he sweats on his neck quite fast. 

not my lucky day. and they even got my dinner order a bit wrong.. but they fixed it.


----------



## Cherrij

Grand has been out of commission for 3 days.. today I checked if he can work, he was a bit lame, so I just reminded ground manners and did some liberty leg yielding. Though not sure how much good that gives us now, even though my trainer tells me to work with that, a LOT now.. 

Basically, I get about 1 h riding lesson (had 3 now, today was longest) where I have to work on my posture again (not riding properly has made me lose most of my skills) and lots of leg yielding. Favorite exercise in the lesson? Walk a million squares to get one corner taken out correctly. Ok, trainer took me closer at some point to show how he can really do it, but we have a looooooong way to go, especially cuz her horse has gone a bit lazy too - he likes blobbing around with kids on his back, they cannot make him work. My task is to learn to make his hindquarters work HARD. 
But overall he gives me excellent experience (that horse) and sore muscles all over. As my trainer told me, I am long past beginner riding, now it is time to start reaching dressage test levels. Stop being lazy and work hard. 

CHALLENGE ACCEPTED.

So ye.. Grand is gonna be next training object (i will be riding both horses whenever possible). 

And Stable owner asked us to take his horse again, as he is up for sale and soon a buyer might come... Ok, no probs, he needs to be worked and it is more experience for me. 

Ok, he was lunging a lot better than a few days ago when my friend lunged him, he was calmer, more relaxed and trying to focus. (also, he has history of bucking people off and he has massive sway back from birth almost, first foal, injured his leg a few days old, was on stall rest for over a month). I got him worked on the lunge and got a person to hold the lunge while I ride him a bit (he is not 100% safe off the lunge). 
He was doing fine, walking, getting him used to the outer rein, getting him used to people talking around and on him, touching from being on his back. Oh, he did panic a bit while I was trying to slowly get on, but I stuck to the saddle hanging on his side, praised him when he stood still for a moment, got off and we started again. He was stressed about it, but he is getting used to it slowly. 

Then at some point he panicked about something, tried to bolt, but got him back immediately (he is still not cantered under saddle, i don't know how many rides he has), trotted around no problem. He got scared of a praise, touched his neck a bit harder, and he bolted, was hard to bring him back and get him used to having his neck and chest touched from rider. He calmed down and I wanted to get off.. 

My life went past my eyes. Threw those thoughts out of my head and kept sitting. I was already turned to throw my leg over his back and get down, when he flipped. I don't know how I turned back, pulled myself in the saddle, held on for dear life and sat his bucks with grace. It felt like I am learning to sit a rodeo horse. I was grateful that the saddle is quite comfy. I was grateful that I have some quick responses. I stayed one, got control over him, and then we had a dilemma how I can get off without being injured. 

My friend rode her horse/his best buddy next to us, so he stands a bit better maybe and I quickly made my escape. While still shaking I decided I cannot trust a teenager to take his things off as he panics about legguards too and sometimes the saddle. So took those off and instructed to take him into the pasture with the bridle, carefully take it off and leave him be. 

I sat down and stopped moving for a while, didn't even care that the grass was wet. 

That horse is downright crazy. Ok, I know, he needs a lot more basic work. But holy cow he is just a nervous wreck. 

His owner asked me, if I don't want to ride him in the evenings before the seller comes.. I am not quite sure about that...


----------



## Cherrij

First and second photo are why I am so proud of him. He is gracious, elegant, beautiful, strong, loyal, friendly, and all other amazing things all in one. He is a great example of his breed - he has nice conformation, good gaits and amazing character. 
Third photo is to show how he gives me heart attacks when he sleeps and doesn't move. it is worse when he sleeps with his blind eye up and his mouth slightly open. 

Today I spent time grooming and massaging him, contemplating if we get a lunge or no - yesterday was a bit too wet, the day before he was limping, today he was in a good mood. I decided on bandages, as grass is quite wet - my reasoning is that his legs will warm up faster and in case of slipping during warm up, his tendons would be warm already and therefore less risk of injury, but I am sure someone would tell me that it is just to warm my heart.. 

Anyway, he was pulling at start, forgetting brakes and all those things, but then I took him on a smaller circle to work on connection with me, slowing the gait, focusing and activating hindquarters and using a little lateral flexion on the circle, and WOW, what he showed me. I am sad I don't have pics or video, but it is hard to work a horse on the lunge and take pics! He connected his bum to his head, tucked him bum under, raised his front, collected his head and moved like a dream. And then people say 1 eyed horses are useless. I want to feel that trot under me! 
And then collected canter. I was not pushing him, I was asking him to connect with me, and I guess he showed me part of his potential. 

He is amazing, and will never stop amazing me. 
By the way - third or fourth time putting bandages on was perfect, he raises his legs pretty darn well finally and managed to even do some exercises on warming them up before workout. 

I call this a very good day, even though I am having some sort of snuffles.


----------



## Cherrij

The pride and joy showed more abilities yesterday. It is just the start, but this is a horse that was doomed to slaughter, as he is useless. I don't think so. I think he is amazing and could be anyone's best friend.









I was not asking for collection or anything, I was asking for more bend and more activity with hind legs. He showed me this, even more advanced later, small circle, lots of things going on, later even raised slow canter from balanced trot, the transition was smoother than I ever saw. just epic 

And then also, the canter was on the harder hand!


----------



## Roperchick

Goodness he is SUCH a hunk lol. And HUGE haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cherrij

Roperchick said:


> Goodness he is SUCH a hunk lol. And HUGE haha
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have no idea what you are all about *plays innocent*

He is such a tiny baby


----------



## Cherrij

Grand has a new pasture buddy. Well ok, not yet the same pasture, but he has a buddy. Here is a peak, before I have time to sort all the pics and post a picture thread!


----------



## Cherrij

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


I LOVE Liberty. And so does Grand. I am too excited to tell it all. 
Basically - he responds real well in liberty.. there are some things to discuss, but even when he seems to disconnect and try to move closer to his new friend's paddock, he can be called back. 

I started with the hempfling idea of being one with him, moving as one, he nipped me for it. However, I kept the idea of no control over his head - just a rope on his neck, but even then, he doesn't know this pressure and if he wanted, he would just leave me.. 

he moved beautifully, and when asked to perform bent walk around me and some trot around me, he did great.
And then followed me up the sand pile and ate all the grass as far as he could reach 

funny boy.


----------



## Cherrij

I rode yesterday again.. But I suck big time.. i think it was 3 weeks of not riding him.. WTF? 

Anyway. yesterday I rode in the cavesson, as I didn't want to swap headgear through the session. 

Also, I rode him before the complete end of lunge session, as in I didn't work him on the lunge too much. I just asked for some forward movement, bending a little, showing me how much he listens to me, reactions, and ofc all 3 gaits, and up I went. 

He was an angel. He did not try to pull me to his buddy's field, he did not try to bring me into bushes. He did try to walk weird, but comon, we don't have a nice arena to work in, its an uneven grass patch that we work on, and he still doesn't know how to carry me the best, so we need to work work work. The best would be to go to the forest, but I am still not 100% sure I can turn him away if he wants to go somewhere..


----------



## Cherrij

After a very long time of not using pencils, I have done it again... 

I do not stand near any amazing artists, even people who have done drawing for free on here.. but I am quite satisfied with my skills, and I do it from the heart...


----------



## SueC

Gosh Cherrij, has your horse filled out and muscled up since Page 1! He moves beautifully and looks majestic... great horse! You're going to have decades of adventures with him yet!


----------



## Cherrij

SueC said:


> Gosh Cherrij, has your horse filled out and muscled up since Page 1! He moves beautifully and looks majestic... great horse! You're going to have decades of adventures with him yet!


Thank you very much 
I like to believe so too. In one year he has caught up on weight, started becoming a real horse, not a wonky baby, and every now and then I think, why in hell we need friesians in this country, when we have such majestic, beautiful and gracious horses of our own?

I hope I have the longest life with him... Here at least I don't have to explain to anyone why a one eyed horse can have a good life. But for some reason some of my "closest" people, like family, are on about smth that one eyed animals aren't complete and cannot have a full life... 

But Grand is the best no matter how many eyes, legs or ears he has.


----------



## SueC

Don't worry about what others think, you're doing great together. I think it's super that you've given a home to a horse who has lost an eye - it's not like that was his fault, and he's a beautiful and capable horse regardless! I think when you persist with something like this, you will end up changing the way some people think, and inspire people along the road - plus have a lot of quality time yourself along the way.

We adopted some donkeys three years ago. One of them is blind - acquired not inborn. It's incredible how well she compensates, and she's very cheeky with the others, sometimes going "cracker-donkey" and running circles around her friends, making funny noises, taking play-bites in the air above them, kicking up her heels, etc. It's so funny to watch. She definitely has quality of life, and confidence. She seems to map the entire 12ha she variously has access to in her head, and have extra sharp hearing and smell, and only rarely runs into things. If she does lose her herd she hee-haws and they come running. 

It's fascinating for me to see the "heirloom" breeds yourself and Saranda are riding... there is a real tendency around the world for the variety of farm animal breeds to constantly be reduced - 30 years ago in Australia there were so many varieties of cattle, now the beef industry in this climate zone is slowly becoming a monoculture of Angus. Likewise, a lot of horse breeds are getting rarer and rarer as certain breeds are promoted and marketed above others. It's good to see you ladies producing ambassadors for your own native horse breeds with your work. I wish you all the very best with what you are doing.


----------



## Cherrij

SueC said:


> Don't worry about what others think, you're doing great together. I think it's super that you've given a home to a horse who has lost an eye - it's not like that was his fault, and he's a beautiful and capable horse regardless! I think when you persist with something like this, you will end up changing the way some people think, and inspire people along the road - plus have a lot of quality time yourself along the way.
> 
> We adopted some donkeys three years ago. One of them is blind - acquired not inborn. It's incredible how well she compensates, and she's very cheeky with the others, sometimes going "cracker-donkey" and running circles around her friends, making funny noises, taking play-bites in the air above them, kicking up her heels, etc. It's so funny to watch. She definitely has quality of life, and confidence. She seems to map the entire 12ha she variously has access to in her head, and have extra sharp hearing and smell, and only rarely runs into things. If she does lose her herd she hee-haws and they come running.
> 
> It's fascinating for me to see the "heirloom" breeds yourself and Saranda are riding... there is a real tendency around the world for the variety of farm animal breeds to constantly be reduced - 30 years ago in Australia there were so many varieties of cattle, now the beef industry in this climate zone is slowly becoming a monoculture of Angus. Likewise, a lot of horse breeds are getting rarer and rarer as certain breeds are promoted and marketed above others. It's good to see you ladies producing ambassadors for your own native horse breeds with your work. I wish you all the very best with what you are doing.


Donkeys are cute, and a blind one must be superb! I wish I could see them. 

I am overwhelmed with so many good words. Thank you very much!

Yes, Latvian harness horse is already almost dying out, because everyone wants a hot headed, talented, expressive gaits and all that jazz, so that they can compete. Then you get a lot of teenagers crashing down, hurting themselves, looking ugly in the ring and having to use all kinds of devices, because those horses are way too hot for their abilities. But they will just not ride these harness horses cuz they are too slow, too boring, too lazy and what not. Well, of course, a horse will be lazy and boring if you don't know how to motivate it. Grand needs some convincing sometimes too - but once he gets started - oh my, he floats! And they tell us that heavier horses cannot do this or that - well, I have seen him do a lofty arabian type trot and full blown TB gallop and baroque breed type passage and half pass.. Comon, that horse is just expressing his being. He is quite expressive in that way. Actually, gets more and more expressive, since I have stopped doing some things. 

First, I wanted to mention that Latvian bred horses have been around the world too - Ulla Salzgeber had Rusty - he was Latvian bred - not pure harness horse of course, but that is one type of gold we get here  Ok, my horse will not have the gaits of Totilas or Valegro, but he has elegance, precision, willingness to work and physical ability. So technically, if we look at classical dressage, not that competitive Sh.. that we see around a lot nowadays, there is nothing stopping him. Jumping, well, he needs to learn his balance, and then we will see what he does later - at the moment quite often he crashes even a single pole about 40 cm high. But one day I will try putting something bigger and wider to watch him go.. but ye, he can do all precise gaits and collection, and all kinds of fancy stuff, just need to get it understood under saddle.

About his expressionism. I have come to believe that he has all 4 horsenalities for sure, however I think it was LBE that he fits the most. He is calm, willing, playful, but will always show his attitude. For example today - I lunged him with the whip again (he started ignoring vocal commands and my riding stick being too far from him), but I never touch him with it. When I was asking for something a bit harder for him - extending his trot a bit, activating the hindlegs - he thought it is too much and either kicks out or rolls his necks and tries to bolt off, or just shakes his head in disagreement. There have been cases he bucks and kicks at the whip. I used to chase him down for that - I realised, I am stopping him from being what he is, and when I stopped and started ignoring all that, he actually listens more and shows his mood more.

After the lunge he had a short break and then we had our first riding lesson together! He made an expression at the very beginning - because our trainer was kinda in a rush, I didn't do the usual slow stuff at the start - bending and so on. I just asked to move on to where I want. He kinda got annoyed about that and kicked out or smth, felt his hind move. Told him to just keep moving, and he did. Basically, all we worked on for way over 30 minutes for sure, was walking. Sounds easy doesn't it? Well, he was a bit cramped up, stiff, something off - just didn't know if he could move forwards enough. Once he got it it was getting better. And his turns are coming along nicely, we can work with very little rein - if at first it was a lot of rein because he loves to follow his nose, then afterwards I could basically turn him and change directions quite easily with just body cues.

Then he got to start learning yielding his hindquarters under saddle. I sit on top and apply cues, while the trainer held the inside rein and used the stick to stimulate his hindleg movement. We got a few steps out of him on both sides and stopped that. Then I showed her some of his trot, but that still needs a lot of work with being forwards and turning and keeping on the work space lol, not taking me to bushes. 

But overall it was a joy to ride him. But also I need to work with my posture a lot.. I keep messing things up occasionally - nothing too dramatic, but I lean forwards, or use my heels, or not push my legs down enough and so on.. My scoliosis does affect my riding a little but riding helps my back! 
And also, I need to work more alone with him again, as I need to get that feeling with him - that we are together, invincible, walking, proud, and the most beautiful pair in the world - once we both think that our time together is perfect.


----------



## SueC

Seeing the donkeys is no problem:

Don Quixote and Mary Lou (who can see normally). Mary Lou is the one that looks like a yak.












The little spotted donkey in this clip is Sparkle, our blind donkey. We took this the day they arrived two years ago and the seeing ones were quite overweight, so we've been slowly slimming them down. The horses are also in this clip, but my grey mare has since passed on.






 

We have more donkey photos on our homepage (in signature).

Very cute and sociable things.


----------



## SueC

Also...








That was really interesting about the Latvian horses and your training experiences. I think one thing you, Saranda and Wallaby have in common is that you train with a lot of empathy, respect and genuine love for your horses, and put a great deal of thought and effort into understanding them and considering their points of view so you can make a partnership, rather than just producing an obedient automaton. Do you know of the NZ lass, Alycia Burton, who is free-riding (and is going for the bareback and bridleless jumping record)? I think she's like that too – what I love when I watch clips of her with her horses, and Saranda's clips, and any people who think like that with their horses, is that mutual understanding and enthusiasm just radiate out like a bright light! 

And it's this sort of partnership that produces the best performances as well – enthusiastic, joyous, happily given – and inspirational and wonderful for others to see!

I think the best kind of riding is when you are no longer giving visible aids or even subtle cues but it's like a telepathic connection with your horse. Those moments are incredible...


----------



## Cherrij

SueC said:


> Also...
> 
> That was really interesting about the Latvian horses and your training experiences. I think one thing you, Saranda and Wallaby have in common is that you train with a lot of empathy, respect and genuine love for your horses, and put a great deal of thought and effort into understanding them and considering their points of view so you can make a partnership, rather than just producing an obedient automaton. Do you know of the NZ lass, Alycia Burton, who is free-riding (and is going for the bareback and bridleless jumping record)? I think she's like that too – what I love when I watch clips of her with her horses, and Saranda's clips, and any people who think like that with their horses, is that mutual understanding and enthusiasm just radiate out like a bright light!
> 
> And it's this sort of partnership that produces the best performances as well – enthusiastic, joyous, happily given – and inspirational and wonderful for others to see!
> 
> I think the best kind of riding is when you are no longer giving visible aids or even subtle cues but it's like a telepathic connection with your horse. Those moments are incredible...


The image is not working for some reason.

I want a donkey! they are too cute. I want a mini donkey  but in our part of the world they are very expensive. 

I think I am still far far away from what some people can do, even Saranda and Wallaby, and definitely about as far as the moon from that Alycia girl - I have seen her, actually caused a lot of chaos online at some point as she used to jump without a helmet.. now at least in the last event she seems to have one on... 

But I am trying to understand my pony  

I want to reach the level where I can do anything with him, without having to stress about applying cues properly.. That is one of the goals.. And I would get there faster if I had a nice enclosed riding field... It kinda stops me from complete trust in my green horse if he can bring me into trees at any moment..


----------



## SueC

Which image isn't working?

Donkeys are probably less expensive if you contact a Donkey Society and get put down for adopting neglected donkeys. Or, if you let your local pet food butcher know you are looking for one. They can give you a call if there is one that comes in for slaughter that actually looks like it is friendly and doesn't have terminal health issues. Then you only pay the per kilogram price.

I have a friend, by the way, who got a Standardbred for her daughter from the local knackery, on being tipped off it was a good one. He was only 8 and so cooperative, although terribly skinny and neglected. When we traced his brand, we found he was a fancy import from New Zealand who had won over $100,000 for his owners. Then he stopped performing and they just tossed him off to pet food - I will never understand some people. Homer now is shiny and healthy, and has a good riding life.

You may feel far away from what some people are doing with horses, but you're doing a great job with your horse, and hardly anything will ever teach you as much as quickly again as training your first one!  Plus, it helps to aspire to greater things. You know what they say: Shoot for the moon, and if you miss, you'll still be amongst stars!


----------



## Cherrij

SueC said:


> Which image isn't working?
> 
> Donkeys are probably less expensive if you contact a Donkey Society and get put down for adopting neglected donkeys. Or, if you let your local pet food butcher know you are looking for one. They can give you a call if there is one that comes in for slaughter that actually looks like it is friendly and doesn't have terminal health issues. Then you only pay the per kilogram price.
> 
> I have a friend, by the way, who got a Standardbred for her daughter from the local knackery, on being tipped off it was a good one. He was only 8 and so cooperative, although terribly skinny and neglected. When we traced his brand, we found he was a fancy import from New Zealand who had won over $100,000 for his owners. Then he stopped performing and they just tossed him off to pet food - I will never understand some people. Homer now is shiny and healthy, and has a good riding life.
> 
> You may feel far away from what some people are doing with horses, but you're doing a great job with your horse, and hardly anything will ever teach you as much as quickly again as training your first one!  Plus, it helps to aspire to greater things. You know what they say: Shoot for the moon, and if you miss, you'll still be amongst stars!


The image at your last post! 
The thing is. we barely have any donkeys here. We don't have rescue facilities. We don't have rescue societies.. Well, ok, we do - for small pets - dogs, cats mainly, sometimes some ferrets, guinea pigs and some little critters need homes, but horses and other animals are on their own, or depend on some private warm hearts. My aunt actually has about 10 of her own and some people's private horses at her stable which are all from slaughter. And fantastic calm and willing horses they are. 

He is actually not my first horse, I had another before him that I trained, but we had plenty of issues - mainly because I was a teenager with limited skills. But one thing he taught me good - how to stick to the saddle  I really dislike greeting the ground, so I try to keep off it if I am in the saddle  

But Grand has a different personality, and I am older now, trying to explore all kinds of different ways.. And the thing is.. I still feel like there are things stopping us from doing something better because we don't have some facilities, but I believe we can get there.. Once we got the basics guaranteed, I shall hit the trails and work on everything else there.


----------



## SueC

Cherrij said:


> The image at your last post!


That's funny - the donkey photo or the clip? Both display fine at this end. The other posts had no graphics!



> The thing is. we barely have any donkeys here. We don't have rescue facilities. We don't have rescue societies.. Well, ok, we do - for small pets - dogs, cats mainly, sometimes some ferrets, guinea pigs and some little critters need homes, but horses and other animals are on their own, or depend on some private warm hearts. My aunt actually has about 10 of her own and some people's private horses at her stable which are all from slaughter. And fantastic calm and willing horses they are.


You have hardly any donkeys in Latvia? How peculiar! I suppose they are not so suited to your climate? I mean, pardon my ignorance, but is it really cold where you are?




> He is actually not my first horse, I had another before him that I trained, but we had plenty of issues - mainly because I was a teenager with limited skills. But one thing he taught me good - how to stick to the saddle  I really dislike greeting the ground, so I try to keep off it if I am in the saddle


Haha!  Yeah, I read that about your first horse on page 1, wasn't entirely sure whether you actually saddle-educated him - a bit ambiguous to me. You're certainly educating this one.

I was really lucky to have a very good horse training library when I trained my first one. We were remote, nearest town 25km away, so lots of stuff was DIY. Having said that, my father was training trotters, and I also had a lot of experience educating young horses with him. But I was the only one particularly interested in riding, rather than driving! 




> But Grand has a different personality, and I am older now, trying to explore all kinds of different ways.. And the thing is.. I still feel like there are things stopping us from doing something better because we don't have some facilities, but I believe we can get there.. Once we got the basics guaranteed, I shall hit the trails and work on everything else there.


I actually had no pre-made arena as a teenager educating my mare, so I pegged out the flattest bit of our cow paddock and used that!  Later on, when agisting in a place without arena, I pegged one out again, just using temporary plastic poles for electric fencing, and white electric tape which I didn't actually electrify. Necessity is the mother of invention! 

Dinner time in Australia - catch you later! ;-)


----------



## Cherrij

It shows an image in the post after the donkey photo and clip. A broken image. 

I don't think it is because we get cold winters, cuz we get hot summers and donkeys grow thicker coats than horses, don't they? We get average of -20°C for a month or so, a few days below -30°C. My horses live outside and don't complain at all. Dogs neither. I think it's more cuz donkeys aren't so popular here - the country is small, due to the USSR there was like "community" cars, horses, cows and so on, people used bulls and horse for heavy work, and nice harness horses for everyday transport. Donkeys just never really made it here. I have seen some folks having them, but if they breed the young donkey costs about 1000 bucks! 

I did start that horse myself too, as I had him from 1.4 years old, till he was just over 4.. made plenty of mistakes, learnt by them, and now I am taking things real slow and at our pace, though it's more like my pace, but hey, he ain't going nowhere, I don't have to sell him, and I don't have to rush - he has plenty years ahead. And I like the fact that he is level headed.. 

And nowadays people, also me, are lucky to have internet, and also plenty of friends and trainers around. 

I had made a quick round pen a few times, a very small area fenced off in the pasture, but I don't have too much land, and I have plenty of bushes for horses, so it kinda limits my space. Also the fact that due to some broken poles, I only have enough to keep the existing fencing at the moment, so no extras to use. Soon going to order plenty of wood poles to set up permanent fencing for winter (as I had a heart attack when the horses broke 2 poles last winter, when it was -14 and I had no chance of getting new poles in the ground). 
Then I will have either wood extras, or the plastic extras to make an "arena". Of course, no proper surface or anything, but mainly just enclosed area to work in, a bit safer, and also can teach him some straightness stuff, and more bending work as I can help him lean on the fence first, and then fight to get him off the fence lol


----------



## SueC

Holy Moses, Cherrij, -30°C - how does your nose not fall off during such weather? :shock:


----------



## Cherrij

SueC said:


> Holy Moses, Cherrij, -30°C - how does your nose not fall off during such weather? :shock:


that is only for a few days. I think last winter we had it too... well, plenty of clothes, mainly inside. In that weather we don't do much outside. I made sure I can quickly bring hay to horses, and also offer them warmer than freezing water. And dry gloves at all times.


----------



## Cherrij

Two ponies in one field. Need to sort pics. 
Very uneventful. A few squeaks and kicks and they both kicked the keels up to go for a good run. Tails as flags, nostrils flaring and the ground shook.


----------



## SueC

Cherrij, it may amuse you to learn that the only thing that's common knowledge in Australia about Latvia is the liverwurst. Latvian-style liverwurst is very popular here. Does that seem bizarre to you - or do you guys venerate your liverwurst as well, and take it for granted it should also be admired abroad?


----------



## Cherrij

SueC said:


> Cherrij, it may amuse you to learn that the only thing that's common knowledge in Australia about Latvia is the liverwurst. Latvian-style liverwurst is very popular here. Does that seem bizarre to you - or do you guys venerate your liverwurst as well, and take it for granted it should also be admired abroad?


That is very amusing. I mean, well, we like it, we eat it, we have a few different sorts, but to imagine to have something like it in Australia? No way.. Though Latvian people did move to Australia ages ago and some are still being active there, not completely turned over to Australian lifestyle... I am confused now 
Can you send me an australian stock saddle? 

Also, here are the boys eating together. They barely spend any time apart - Either one follows the other, Retro was drinking first today, only then Grand, but then Retro was following Grand, and then the other way around and I am not entirely sure they have a set leader position.. Because for one, with the previous friend, Grand was never allowed to eat close to him, he got chased around etc.. here, already 30 mins after being let together they were eating from the same spot, the same pile, and today the same.. basically eating from one place without problems.


----------



## Cherrij

Tuesday, 2 days ago, we spent about 3 HOURS in the forest. Just about 8 km walked, if even that, but we went together 2 girls, 2 horses in hand.
They behaved well, Grand was better than Retro, didn't spook of a dog on the blind side. Walked past them with no problems. 

Enjoyed some forest grazing, enjoyed some sights... Some mushroom pickers walked past and asked why we are not on top of them, and said that Grand is beautiful (he was in front most of the time). I just said, they both are unstarted.. even though it is a bit of a lie

It was amazing, I am just not in form for that. Cuz at home Grand is slow.. in forest it is power walk for 3 hours 
My legs died tuesday night. but Now I want to do it again.


----------



## Cherrij

Oh, and today, I finally got some time, and took my backside to the pasture. Took Grand on a short lunge, just to check for reactions and how he is doing, reminded him, that even if the new friend is hanging out nearby, he needs to be with me and focus. 
He understood after a bit. 
And with the little canter we did he never had a cross canter, always correct leg arrangement.. just.. once he raised right canter on left circle..  

Then I took Retro on the short rope, to work on obedience, respect, space and movement. He understood what I want, at the moment just yielding himself to my pressure, staying out of my face, and walking on a circle without continuous nagging. 

Grand was tied then already grazing in the yard, took Retro out too, but I cannot tie him on a long rope, he doesn't know how to handle it.. So I pretended to be a pole, only giving the rope when he starts to freak about something.. which he did once he tried to wrap the rope around his hindlegs.. he will learn, he seemed to be doing alright with stepping off it and so on.. 
However, he did push me again once, and for some reason, he doesn't feel like all hell is falling on top of him, when I chase him out of my space. I told him to get far far out of my space, but he just moves so that he isn't touching me.. I mean I am still backing him up and he is using as little energy possible, moving with tiny steps and looking at me like I am nuts and have issues.. 

One judgemental pony.

I mean, Grand occasionally touches me with his blind side, cuz he cannot see where exactly I am, but he immediately is out of my space and appologizing. Retro doesn't seem to care, and really judges my actions. He is keen, friendly and so on, but when it comes to space and backing out of it and not running on me.. we still have some things to resolve. 
And I am not dwelling in the past, when he was apparently allowed to run people over. With me he starts from 0.


----------



## Cherrij

26.09. was a horrible stress day - details will not be included in this journal. 
Since then it has been quite hectic for me, but everything seems to be going back to normal.

Grand has a bit of a new lifestyle, his buddy is not staying with us.
Grand has learnt a few new things, but nothing much. 
Also through this time, not due to my neglect or anything, he has lost weight, so I might post a picture eventually to evaluate the amount he lost, but right now he is on as much hay as he can eat (basically free choice), some grazing, and some snacks. Soon to start his winter "porridge" feedings. 

If anyone is interested in some details of these changes, you can PM me, otherwise not much info available here.. sorry. 

I really appreciate my sweet, caring, attentive and lovable horse. Apparently he really listens for me, when he cannot see me. We are back to neighing when he hears me come out of the house. 

And I braided his mane today. Holly molly, that was some long and heavy 18 braids.. ok, of course the ones next to his withers are thin and not as long, but the ones near his head.. blimey.


----------



## SueC

Where are you, Cherrij? Has your horse run off with you into the sunset or something?


----------



## Cherrij

SueC, I am just around.
But nothing much to tell.
Feeding him extra to gain weight back after our crazy times. He destroyed the door to his shelter. He has destroyed a round bale in 2 days.. he is sweet.. but all the rain and mud meant we cannot work on getting some more muscle, or some back, and now the ground is frozen.. 

We are fine, just trying to make our own lives better, and I guess I have lost motivation for a lot of things..


----------



## SueC

Well, it's nearly winter where you are, so loss of motivation is really common. People in Scandinavia etc get seasonal depression due to short day lengths at those latitudes and that's how bright light therapy was invented! And 'tis the season to stay indoors by the fire with a good book and a hot chocolate, and to make stews and comfort foods to give you enough warmth and energy to step out for outdoors chores...will you be having a white Christmas?


----------



## Cherrij

SueC said:


> Well, it's nearly winter where you are, so loss of motivation is really common. People in Scandinavia etc get seasonal depression due to short day lengths at those latitudes and that's how bright light therapy was invented! And 'tis the season to stay indoors by the fire with a good book and a hot chocolate, and to make stews and comfort foods to give you enough warmth and energy to step out for outdoors chores...will you be having a white Christmas?


Well, we are having weather like usually in December now.. -7 or so at night.
So the heavy chores of carrying warm water to the horse and dogs, heating the house more, making warm porridge for Grand, all that adds up. Also the fact that somehow I don't handle cold temperatures that well anymore. Actually, I am worse in wet +1, than -7°C.

Grand worries me a little as he lost that amount of weight, I am hoping he had a growth spur at the same time with stress... but I cannot evaluate if he has grown or not... slowly trying to add weight with wheat bran, sunflower meal, linseed meal and oil. he gets that twice a day about 3 pounds in each meal. 

I don't do comfort foods. 
It is not as much the fact that the weather doesn't allow me to do things with him, but the fact he changed a little, and I was a way, and we haven't had too much time together.. and actually.. the evil thought that I am unable to care for him as he needs got in my head.. 

But he is my life.. he is my epic project.. he is wonderful. But I am also worried about riding him, cuz my skills aren't as perfect. But he will be 5 next spring, and he knows basic turns and a little trot under rider.. 

Somedays I just don't know what to do.. 
Thought about taking in a goat for him. just the goat needs the place for it fixed, and also then the electric fence needs to be adjusted so it doesn't get out to my garden.


----------



## SueC

It's our experience that putting horses in winter rugs during wet, windy weather really reduces the food costs and keeps up their condition wonderfully well. Unless they already have some kind of shelter they can crawl into in that sort of weather.

What d'you mean, you don't do comfort food? :shock: How do you get through winter without it?


----------



## Cherrij

SueC said:


> It's our experience that putting horses in winter rugs during wet, windy weather really reduces the food costs and keeps up their condition wonderfully well. Unless they already have some kind of shelter they can crawl into in that sort of weather.
> 
> What d'you mean, you don't do comfort food? :shock: How do you get through winter without it?


In my experience - my horse does not need a blanket, he is happy without one, plus, he kinda broke his fly blanket quite fast, and I do not want to, and cannot afford to keep buying winter blankets, as he will just rub them into trees and whatnot. He has 1 shelter as just a roof over his head, and one shelter that is like a box.. he chooses to stand outside lol. 

I get through winter by burning stuff and shoveling snow  And drinking tea nonstop. Working hard and enjoying some books or tvshows. 

And of course hugging my horse occasionally. Making sure he gets warm water, warm porridge etc.


----------



## SueC

Well, with a shelter that's fine anyway, and you know, when we lived in Europe, we found that horses did very well without rugging compared to where we live in Australia. The wind speeds here are tremendous - often gale force, and when you get rain with that, and especially if the wind is blowing from the Antarctic, it chills people and animals to the bone very quickly. Graziers here have to move sheep and cattle into sheltered paddocks during sheep weather warnings, to avoid significant distress and stock losses. A lot of deaths in sheep due to hypothermia - all to do with the wind chill factor around here.

It's like you said earlier: It's not the low temperatures so much as the wind and wet.

You wouldn't think it because Australia has such an image abroad of being warm and cosy, but that's not true for all of Australia, and it gets pretty rough around here! We had hailstones the size of marbles here the other night that flattened some people's canola crops. This was during a spring electrical storm: Four hours of spectacular lightning, hail, and driving rain. We have no horse shelters, so my lot were in rugs for that one! ;-) The donkeys crawled into their shelter (no rugs).


----------



## Cherrij

SueC said:


> Well, with a shelter that's fine anyway, and you know, when we lived in Europe, we found that horses did very well without rugging compared to where we live in Australia. The wind speeds here are tremendous - often gale force, and when you get rain with that, and especially if the wind is blowing from the Antarctic, it chills people and animals to the bone very quickly. Graziers here have to move sheep and cattle into sheltered paddocks during sheep weather warnings, to avoid significant distress and stock losses. A lot of deaths in sheep due to hypothermia - all to do with the wind chill factor around here.
> 
> It's like you said earlier: It's not the low temperatures so much as the wind and wet.
> 
> You wouldn't think it because Australia has such an image abroad of being warm and cosy, but that's not true for all of Australia, and it gets pretty rough around here! We had hailstones the size of marbles here the other night that flattened some people's canola crops. This was during a spring electrical storm: Four hours of spectacular lightning, hail, and driving rain. We have no horse shelters, so my lot were in rugs for that one! ;-) The donkeys crawled into their shelter (no rugs).


I have kinda always wanted to visit Australia, however, at the moment it is not possible, I did not study hard enough to be eligible for an exchange program, and now it is just the matter of getting enough money to pay for the trip, and my pet care while I am gone. And I am scared of all the poisonous spiders!!

I am lucky with the wind, so that my property is almost in a small space between forests - plus my borders are bushes, to those areas where there is no forest for a bit. So it is like a little forest meadow.. and he has the shelter, and there are other buildings that catch the wind.. he is happy.. 

At the moment though he somehow doesn't like the new hay, but nothing I can do.. he will eat it, and he is packing weight on.. 

Also, we do get hail, and wet ice falling in minus temperatures, but that is quite rare.. we had rare heavy rainfall through the last weeks, that was horrible, but for most of that time Grand was in his shelter, with the door closed. However, the box flooded.. so that was not great either.. 

He has a soft straw bed at the moment, outside, under a roof.. 

and he loves pumpkins!!


----------



## Cherrij

Grand gets lovely, big straw bed under his shelter... and munches his hay from his haynet.. actually.. at some point I saw him choose the net over loose hay.. even though he kicks at the haynet and pulls on it with his teeth  

He is a funny horse.. 

yesterday on the lunge at first he was all like.. nop, I don't know what a circle is, I don't want to move, basically he was showing me the finger halfway through the session (also, didn't have the whip or anything, just the lunge line with the straps on the end).

When I managed to get him to canter, he exploded.. Seriously, he is ridiculous. He was bunny hopping, snorting big clouds of steam out of his nose, and suddenly speeding up on the lunge, kicking up his heels a few time, basically, doing everything he should be doing when free... but at least he did all this crazy stuff. Hopefully I get my "arena' set up at some point soon that I can let him run there like that - he doesn't run like that in his paddock... 

After the lunge asked him to hop over this one small "ditch" in the field, and he started trotting and going all weird - his tail was bent to the side, raised high up, his neck was tall, his ears were focused, his eyes were huge and nostrils flared... He was snorting like a scarey dragon but doing almost passage right next to me.. he saw something, but I have no idea what.. but believe me - that 170 cm, over 600 kg animal with heavy conformation, did not believe he is not able to become a flying, elegant thing.. he was floating.. 

It takes time and patience every day to fill the haynets and make his porridge, and take warm water there when frost has been around.. but it's totally worth it.. he is worth it.


----------



## SueC

Cherrij, are those live trees acting as posts? Are they birches? I mean, that would be so cool...


----------



## Cherrij

SueC said:


> Cherrij, are those live trees acting as posts? Are they birches? I mean, that would be so cool...



Sorry, they were live trees.. we just chopped some down last autumn when we built this shelter.. but they fit in the background well... it would not be possible to build a roof between trees... but ye, they are birches.. 

And me and Grand are considering a new discipline, or more like a riding style for us.. 
How about us doing sidesaddle dressage?  We have found a side saddle that fits, and we both need to learn about it.. but I think his "baroque" look suits with the saddle  Just need a fancy bridle


----------



## Cherrij

Hah. I forgot to write about yesterday. 

A few achievements for us. 

Lunged lightly, but he was quite full of spunk and bolting and bucking. Watched him let his steam out, asked for a few things and went to saddle. 
Oh ye, we saddled up. 

Achievement number ONE: I got the bit bridle on with very little hassle. He didn't try to swallow the bit. 
Then I managed to take pics of him just standing there thinking he is still tied, even though he wasn't, and made sure everything is how it is supposed to be.. 

Lead him to the step (actually a stool), he stood perfectly, mounted him no problem. He did try to walk off as I had sat down, but I stopped him lightly and asked him to bend his neck for me. Then we walked off.. Wandered around the pasture for a while. 

Achievement number TWO: He never tried to carry me anywhere I didn't want to go. He followed my lead and took all the turns like a champ. We are not doing tight turns right now, but ye, it worked well. 

Achievement number THREE: He was not escaping the bit. Being a young horse he was not totally keeping on it, as he is not yet trained for it either, but he was staying with my hand, not fighting it, and only occasionally due to me not being able to keep up with his head movement he dropped one or the other rein. 

After walking around for a while, we get to achievement number FOUR: 
We trotted 2 full circles on each hand. And we can trot off the circle and I can adjust it a little if he tries to make it his own circle. He remembers what he has learnt and is quite an easy ride. 

I loved it yesterday. I think I am riding tomorrow again  Maybe tomorrow with the hack 

All this was in dressage saddle. The sidesaddle is for us to try, but we need our teacher, who knows how to work with it, so I can start trying.


----------



## Cherrij

Today the Halloween pumpkin died. 

Eating little pumpkins is not always easy


----------



## Cherrij

I am going crazy or something.. 
I rode again. 

And today even more achievements. 

1) He looked for the bit.
2) He listened to my leg holding him in turns.
3) We trotted 3 circles on each hand and they were so good that I stopped..
4) He listened to me widening the circle and holding him on a very very big one.
5) After the good trot he asked for long reins.. 

Before riding I just lunged him to check his mood, which was good, so we didn't do much, and I had put the reins on the stirrups, and in canter he immediately went down and stretched, which he doesn't do normally and I have had hard time teaching him that.


----------



## Cherrij

No more riding now, he had a day off, and I lunged him yesterday. 
My friend always complains how her pinto horse and her dappled grey are both all the time muddy and dirty and horrible. 
I was always happy that Grand is so clean and nice.. 
Yesterday he got muddy. 
Actually, yesterday was the day I saw that he does actually sleep in his straw bed that I make for him, but also, he got muddy.. 

If I had not seen it myself, I would not believe.. 

I was lunging Grand because he needs to canter more, as we have suspicions that there is something in his lungs from hay dust or whatnot. He does get herb teas with his porridge, and one morning he had greenish goo in his nose.. 
So we canter on the lunge, he doesn't relax enough to go down with his head, but I am quite sure he is not physically ready for that.. 

However, the point is that he was trotting slowly, hard to get forwards or even active enough, when he decided he wanted to canter already.. so he canters nicely around the lunge circle and suddenly, with no visible or audible triggers bolts on the lunge, I had hard time holding on to him, and at one point he just slipped and fell flat on his right side (he was going on the right hand). He got confused for a second, and started getting up while chewing. He got up to the point where all 4 legs were extremely close together but he managed to get his right hindleg on his right fore leg, as in he hind hoof was on the cannon tendons of the fore leg. He stood there for a second or two, thinking how to get free, and instead of wobbling to move his hindleg he pulled the front leg out. 

Chacked him for signs of lameness, nothing yesterday, he was moving, but slower, more careful. Put my cooling gel on and let him rest. Need to go check his leg and overall condition today.. 
Kinda glad the ground is wet and soft, as he didn't crash in frozen ground, but then again he might not slip if it wasn't this wet. 

But normally he doesn't bolt, he just bolts randomly, like a crazy fly bit under his tail and he had to run.. 

OOOOh, last time I was riding, it was ridiculous. He acted funny.. He was kinda looking a bit startled, staring in the distance, but I was not seeing anything at all, even though I am usually good at scanning the scene. He walks like smth is about to scare him. And then he stops to poo. I laughed, that he is extremely funny with this, but on the other hand, he got so scared of the invisible trigger he could not keep it in 


He eats at least 5 haynets a day (standard size, small holes) + a few kg of vegetables + 2 times porridge. And he is not fat yet. he needs his belly trained again, but he still shows rips and his bum is not as round as it was, but I think I saw him being butt high now, which means his bum grew.. Now lets wait for the front to catch up.


----------



## Cherrij

Nothing is happening. Grand is still on rest, had his homeopathic course. At least another week off to make sure the leg is healing. Just want to be better safe than sorry.. 

He is munching from his extra sized haynet, takes 24 hours to clear it out, and and and

Our vet visited us today, said that the legs look better, but overall, he has grown. he is growing into himself, to make a better looking boy  (ya, even better looking? Whaaat? )

She also believes he might actually sprout another 2 inches, and that he will definitely look better once he has finished. Just need to get him into work. 

In the mean time I kinda have the permission, and also a request, if I could go ride his overweight sister, as she needs work. The kids are scared to ride her, as she tries to bolt off, and the owner cannot ride at this time.


----------



## Cherrij

Somebody has got his cheerfulness back.

Yesterday and today Grand was running around, tail flagging, nostrils flared.. enjoying the windy days and some space and gallop. He actually jumped his ditch a couple of times, bucked real hard, and kicked out and got his legs moving. As he was still supposed to rest I am not lunging him yet, but probably going to pick that up in the next few days, so I can check if I can ride him again, and try to work in the long reins a little. 

But at the moment it is just daily routine of checking him in the morning, giving a few strokes, making sure the water is still there, and checking his hay situation to plan the day. 
An hour or 2 later I bring him veggies - sometimes earlier, sometimes later, and in the afternoon replenish his hay net. 

before bed I go and feed him his porridge (we are down to one a day, as he gained weight nicely in a month, and seems to still be gaining. Will adjust feeding when he is back in work. 

ooooh, yesterday we went driving with my friend. 










She is a gypsy trained horse, so I think that is one of the issues, also the fact that the ground was very uneven on the field, but also later on the road, she did not want to walk with the carriage, just trot! And her brakes went really bad... sooo, for driving she will have a different bit and will try to get her more sensitive. This was first proper drive with her. She did great overall, she did get soaked, but she also worked herself up about leaving her buddy, and he was neighing and breaking the paddock... so ye.. 

But it was really a joy to drive a carriage.. I really enjoyed it and want to do it with my horse too.. but need a few things tho.

My friend, the owner, told me to slow her down before the turn.. and I just said "if I can see the turn"... just because someone actually blocks all vision  On a field it's fine, but not on a narrow forest road.. there it is actually quite hard to see anything. then again, we were sitting in the passenger seat as the drivers seat is extremely tiny.


----------



## Cherrij

Ms. Money LOVES to play with mice. This picture was taken with an Iphone. Apparently the mouse also tried to hide on the photographers leg  

No idea if the mouse survived or the cat ate it... noone saw it to the end. I was in school. 









The pic that didn't work in the last post.. 









Frodo would love to just sleep in my bed ALL day... 

On Grand - no news. I think he should be properly healed - he doesn't seem to be lame anymore, but haven't worked him yet cuz the ground is extremely wet and slippery. he runs around on his own. he needs work, or he will get CHUBBY! which he is kinda trying to do already 

His cough and yuk from his nose has disappeared since his water gets tea added to it. It is starting to frost over slowly, but the temps are still light.. all the snow that came has almost melted.. ridiculous. 

Need to find inspiration to go and try to lunge my horse today to see when can we ride again


----------



## Cherrij

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vuldD-CcEY&list=UU1sGQGhX31efhNQDE6oN_7g

Grand loved showing off after a few weeks of rest. Bolting, bucking, and doing the classic "tail flagging, nostril flaring trot thing". 

Remember, that's a harness horse xD that is what he is bred to do - pull ploughs, sleds, carriages and so on.. but they sometimes excel in classical dressage, as they are bred for good and comfortable gaits too.. and I am babbling too much again.


I am unable to get the video to be embedded.


----------



## Cherrij

Stretches. I had a long lovely post written and then it all disappeared. Fantastic. So now that will be posted later.


----------



## Cherrij

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5t3Ita9CyBs

The moment I captured the first attempt at Capriole by Grand.


----------



## Cherrij

So that session with the stretches started with slow walking around, training some ST basics - lower head, bending, stepping under himself - he knows it all, but wouldn't you repeat basics when you've been out of the game for a few weeks?

So we walked around, he showed me he wants to run, but even though it might look alright outside, just the top of the surface had defrosted, so it meant 1 cm of mud over frozen ground. Felt like putting my ice skates on 

Told Grand to stay calm. Walked, bent and enjoyed each other. Before this I had already asked him to earn his pumpkin pieces - he had to stretch to his hip, stretch up, stretch down - his knees bent to reach the pumpkin. The higher one is harder - I cannot reach too high and he steps closer. 

But ye. Then after walking him hand, I asked him to stand and stretched all 4 of his legs after checking his body first. When I stretch one of the front legs out, he first stands with it fully stretched, then brings the other front leg in, and ends up like in that picture. All nice and stretchy. He looked proud of himself too  Stretched the hindlegs too, what is a little harder, as he doesn't really want to, but it worked. Massaged him a bit all over, and I am allowed to hang into his tail if I want to  So he is my safe pony now. kinda. 

Afterwards I tied him at a tree to get some extra grazing time. It was all kinda fine, I listened to the dogs while doing my chores and went to check on him a couple of times. 
Then, I walked him back to the paddock - he exploded right next to me. Reared and bucked. Wow. Then he kicked my dog, the dog is deliberately annoying the horse, so Grand turned around me to kick at him. They both survived without injuries. But the dog kept trying to get to the horse (dog's tied up). 

Anyway, managed to walk this exploding horse with no incidents to his paddock, where I barely got the halter off and he exploded - bolting, bucking, pawing the ground, rearing, pawing, rearing, crazy thing. Snorting like a monster too. 

there is a small video of that Capriole thing he did.. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5t3Ita9CyBs&list=UU1sGQGhX31efhNQDE6oN_7g

It might be that he felt better after stretches and massage, might be the grass, might be the fact the frost came in again. He is NUTS!


----------



## HorseEssence

You have gone such a great long way with Grand from the first time you ever posted on this thread. It is really amazing to see the work you have progressed with him. Its very inspiring.


----------



## Cherrij

HorseEssence said:


> You have gone such a great long way with Grand from the first time you ever posted on this thread. It is really amazing to see the work you have progressed with him. Its very inspiring.


Thank you! I am glad to hear it sounds inspiring. 
As i occasionally lose the feeling of progress, but, when i look back and see that i had a 3 year old barely handled, malnurished and needy horse, and now i have 4.5 year old horse that accepts everything i can imagine to throw at him, he can be ridden walk and trot, not prfect, but hey.. And in liberty in his paddock he loves to come to me an cuddle, just be together etc... Including the few months last summer when i couldnt do anything cuz he was a little too thin and we just took time to get to know each other. 

Now I have a horse who is very interested in everything, knows that he is amazing and wants to invite me to games.


----------



## Cherrij

My head just broke. Writing it down, because I am confused. First of all, apparently, 2 smaller horses, but one of similar eight, eat the same hay bales (200-250 kg per bale) in 7-10 days. Grand consumes one in 7 days. Maximum that one has lasted is 8 days - of course, we have some waste due to damaged hay. 

Now that adds to me 25-35 kg per 24 hours that he consumes (that is including waste) soo I would guess it is 20-28 kg that he consumes in 24 hours. Now he is 600+ kg horse.. not a tiny one, but even that is a huge amount. And he is not fat. 

So in other terms, he eats about 45-67 lbs of HAY! Just simple grass hay, whatever grows in the fields.. And 3 lbs of wheat bran, sunflower meal and linseed (flax) meal altogether. And he is about, a bit over 1300 lbs (Also, almost 17hh)

How do horses in US survive on 20 lbs of hay? or how tiny are they? ok, the weather might be milder in some places.. but I am still confused.


----------



## LittleBayMare

*It's the grain*



Cherrij said:


> My head just broke. Writing it down, because I am confused. First of all, apparently, 2 smaller horses, but one of similar eight, eat the same hay bales (200-250 kg per bale) in 7-10 days. Grand consumes one in 7 days. Maximum that one has lasted is 8 days - of course, we have some waste due to damaged hay.
> 
> Now that adds to me 25-35 kg per 24 hours that he consumes (that is including waste) soo I would guess it is 20-28 kg that he consumes in 24 hours. Now he is 600+ kg horse.. not a tiny one, but even that is a huge amount. And he is not fat.
> 
> So in other terms, he eats about 45-67 lbs of HAY! Just simple grass hay, whatever grows in the fields.. And 3 lbs of wheat bran, sunflower meal and linseed (flax) meal altogether. And he is about, a bit over 1300 lbs (Also, almost 17hh)
> 
> How do horses in US survive on 20 lbs of hay? or how tiny are they? ok, the weather might be milder in some places.. but I am still confused.


My horses (14.1hh -15hh, 930-975lbs) eat around 25lbs of grass hay (each) per day with an additional 4 lbs of grain/ration balancer mixture and free choice salt/minerals. They used to eat more hay before I got their diet perfectly balanced and their weight just right. Due to sloppy conditions and my own injuries none of them are in work at the moment and the youngest is 6 years old. When in full work, they can eat up to 30-35lbs of hay with 5.5 to 6lbs of grain/ration balancer mixture. Most people I know feed upwards of 8 -10lbs of grain to horses in little to no work which makes the horses eat much less hay. 
Part of the difference is, Grand seems to be a much slower maturing breed. I know all of my horses were pretty much done growing by five. Some needed a little more filling out, but height wise they were pretty much set and growing height wise is what seems to take the biggest calorie requirement. Most people in the US would take one look at your horse and his feeding program and start shoving and extra five to eight pounds of grain down his throat which would probably eliminate some of that hay, but would probably also make him really really hot. Hence why so many idiots in the US are constantly complaining that their horses are so hot. :lol:


----------



## Cherrij

LittleBayMare said:


> My horses (14.1hh -15hh, 930-975lbs) eat around 25lbs of grass hay (each) per day with an additional 4 lbs of grain/ration balancer mixture and free choice salt/minerals. They used to eat more hay before I got their diet perfectly balanced and their weight just right. Due to sloppy conditions and my own injuries none of them are in work at the moment and the youngest is 6 years old. When in full work, they can eat up to 30-35lbs of hay with 5.5 to 6lbs of grain/ration balancer mixture. Most people I know feed upwards of 8 -10lbs of grain to horses in little to no work which makes the horses eat much less hay.
> Part of the difference is, Grand seems to be a much slower maturing breed. I know all of my horses were pretty much done growing by five. Some needed a little more filling out, but height wise they were pretty much set and growing height wise is what seems to take the biggest calorie requirement. Most people in the US would take one look at your horse and his feeding program and start shoving and extra five to eight pounds of grain down his throat which would probably eliminate some of that hay, but would probably also make him really really hot. Hence why so many idiots in the US are constantly complaining that their horses are so hot. :lol:


I clearly understand I might need to up his "grain" when he starts working more, at the moment he can still be quite "hot" after a few days off. but then again, he has always had enough spunk.

Yes, he is a very slow maturing breed. They sprout most of their height by 3, and grow another couple of inches over the next 5 years. he has started filling out through the last year already, and there should not be massive growth spurs left, though I hope his withers rise a liiiiiiitle higher than they are now. 
But I guess that me not feeding too much grain leads to him eating more hay. Plus the outside living - you know, the nature does not always please with the best weather.... It just sometimes breaks my head that people stop feeding hay and feed actual grain, not "grain" what I do - bran and so on doesn't really count as grain, it has low energy.. 
I actually know people who feed 4 lbs of oats and muslis 2-3 times a day, and then their horses are FAT and HOT. and of course, limited turnout. I used to feed my young horse (the one I had before) WAY too much oats, and I paid for it - he was hot, he was spunky and I kept flying. I am lucky that both him and me stayed healthy. 


On the other hand. I have joined ST online program (Straightness training) which will help immensely, due to Grand's natural asymmetry from his blind side. He bends great to the blind side, not so great on the other one.. So we will work on it, to gain more balance, coordination and relaxation. 
He had his first session last week and the woman who came to show it to us (I had shown interest before, and just wanted to see in person how it works) was impressed with his athleticism, his cool character, and overall, with him. He managed to do LFS - Lateral Forward Down, without too much of a hassle -though he looooves to keep his head high. 
Shoulder In was a liiiitle harder for him, but then again, I think the woman was too nice to him too - he also kept figuring her out. 
And Haunches IN he managed great, once the woman persuaded him that he should move, as this element involved her guiding his head down and slightly inwards, walking near a fence, and pressing a point in his neck, to get his haunches to move inwards. But this meant both her hands were close to his head and he just refused to understand that she needs him to walk too. it is sooo much easier to stand still  

He is too smart for his own good. But we will develop more.. eventually.. 

we have hell on earth right now. As 25 cm of snow was blown in on the 30th of December. 31st had +degrees in the morning already. and then it was all melting, and still is, as we had +8°C this afternoon.. which is hilarious... and I hate it. it becomes dark and WET and mud everywhere. 

But Grand is just happily munching away. Though I am sure he would love to get some more attention too, but there is nowhere to work really, and due to me getting back massages at the moment, I do not want to strain my back, so i am also not doing his feet. In a week my massages end, so then I will get on with it.


----------



## Cherrij

So.. 2015 has been very slow. I hope everyone had the best start to the year and are full of joy, motivation and determination. 
I am for sure, just it moves slow.
Just before New Year I joined Straightness Training Home Study course, and I am not actively learning a lot of things. Due to the mental link theory between a horse and his human, every evening when I read and watch about ST I send all that information to Grand, so that he learns too, and when I get time to go and actually do something about it, he can show me better 

Anyway.. I was ill for a bit, and then very very busy, so we did no groundwork for 12 days.. That basically means no work at all. As usual. that is how our time passes. But, I am trying to get better. 

1) I got the collar for driving! it fits him. I want to have the fancy, modern driving tack, but that costs more and includes changing stuff for my sled too.. so at the moment, lets pull stuff this way  And as I want to train him for weight pulling, this thing will be better than the other one.. 

7.01. At 9 pm, in -9 degrees Celsius I went outside and decided we need to do some ST. Well, the moonlight was marvelous and Grand had a good mood. He decided to show what he has learnt from my telepathy and showed off like a champ. 

Airs above the ground, bucking, levade, spinning, piruette, throwing all 4 legs around, another capriole, levitating trot, and veeery loud snorting.. in my face. What a smart boy.. of course, I just stood there at the end of the lunge line and laughed like mad, because he was having so much fun.. 

Today, I saw the sunny afternoon sun, and decided to battle the melting snow, all 20 cm of it, and off we went to do some ST. 
Lowering his head. Bending when standing still. keeping the head position to walk circles. 
Lowering, Forward and Stepping under on a straight line.. Oh boy. I muck up with my position and instead of LFS I get Haunches in.. but that is also fun  

Anyway, the idea is to just keep doing stuff. Slowly repeating lowering his head, getting him to step under and bending equally well on both sides, working more to the left, to get him to stretch the right side. (through his natural asymmetry we can conclude that all my problems with his left lead canter come from him being naturally bent the other way.. Maybe when he still had his right eye he was different, but now I have to straighten him out for good before we do any proper work. And ST in hand can be done in any weather on any ground.. So just need to WORK WORK and WORK.

And he had his own opionion about ST. Lets teach the human.


----------



## Cherrij

I have inspiration. I have motivation. I have progress. Because I believe we can!

Of course, there are moments when I am like.. "why is he so stubborn?" "Why does he just not seem to get it?" "why does he block me on the right side?" - I have done lots to keep him comfortable with me, and I have done lots of work to get him to react to pressure... 

But then there are days like today. When he knows stuff. 

Started with simple warm up with head low, didn't even care about the bend. the most important was to walk with head low. 
Asked to walk out in a circle, trot - he lost the circle again. One side he pulls, the other he comes in towards me. Ok, lets go get the lunge whip. The moment I have the whip, I only have to show him, that this time I mean him to stay out on the end of the line, not near me, and he does it. Ok, a few times had to remind him, and he started kicking at the whip, but he understood what I meant. 

He stayed on the circle, did some trot, a little canter, and walked him off with ST - lowered head, a little bend to the inside. Walked so long that I could send him out 2 m from me and keep him low and bent and starting to step under again on both hands. It is easier when he sees me, and he actually seems to work harder on that side too, even though bending on the blind side is easier, cuz he does it so much. 

Overall I am proud with him again... 
Just hate how the wet snow makes his shelter all wet, and he just loves to make his toilet there too.. which makes me work more..


----------



## Cherrij

On days like these, I cannot believe the progress.. 

Yesterday I gave him a day off exercises, kinda, but we did a little grooming, spraying his mane and getting all the tangles out, checked his feet (need to get my rasp on them ASAP, but first should finish my back massages). 

Afterwards I asked him a few small circles of bending and neck low, and then we wondered about.. he was digging in the snow, and the moment he found smth he stretched out to me to talk to me about it.. he is too sweet 

Last night I decided to try braiding him again - one massive french braid.. I have no idea how it came out so "neat" with me just grabbing massive chunks of his mane and putting it all together.. 







He is just my pretty boy... 

Today, oh, the sunny winter days. I am glad the snow on the ground is easy to work on, it does not get packed in his feet, he can run through it all, he doesn't slip, and he works his bum off  He dislikes starting things with ST - he just starts sleeping while I try to bend him, ok, it's good, he is relaxed, but how the hell can you stretch if the horse falls asleep and refuses to respond to pressure?

So I asked him to walk in to big circles, keep the circle in trot, did some canter, overall play time more than work time, but then I took him back in, did some LFS in walk a little distance away from me, working really with that bend and the hind leg. He bends his left hind under himself a lot better than the right hind, however, it is the left canter that he seems to be unable to maintain, and also, he bends better on the right, on the left he makes the circle smaller, on the right bigger - meaning that his right hindleg is the pushing one. Which is also seen walking him in small circles - he comes very close to me very easily - so I really need to strengthen his left hind leg - which is what I did today.. 

After all that I let him rest for a moment, and then decided to ask for a turn on the haunches. Never asked for it, but it's great to keep his weight off the front, right? We have done a lot of turning on the forehand, to disengage the hind legs, but now I want them to work, work, work. And apparently I was clear enough. He kept the bend towards the direction of movement (greaaat) and his hind legs stayed almost on the spot, he did move them a couple of times, but basically just to place them better. And his front legs did most the work.. and it was quite easy!.

Afterwards I decided to experiment.. I took the cavesson off, and put the lunge line around his neck - like lunging with a cordeo.. 

Guess what? he immediatelly shook his head to clear it from the pressure of the cavesson, and sighed. he walked in a relaxed manned with the lunge line on him, he side stepped away from me when I asked, and he LOVED my invitation to play - I "puffed" up myself, made a proud poise, started trotting in a very small circle with my back straight and just feeling great. he followed in kind - arched his neck, connected his back and legs, and off he went, but always keeping his trot so that he is right next to me - just a couple of meters away. If I raised my energy just a tad higher, he was cantering. And the magic happened - I could ask him to join me in this dance from the other side too - where usually we have problems as he doesn't see me, but I guess he finally felt me from there too.. 

He is magical.. he is my dream, he is my partner, he is my heart and soul and I shall never forget it.. even if I get a second horse, I shall not part my heart with this one.. he gives so much joy! and he is PROUD!! i really mean it, you can see it in his face when he knows he has done something well... that is why vocal praises work great on him.. 








he could just fall asleep with me there.. but I didn't have anything to sit on.. so we had to go back to the pasture when my legs got tired from squatting, and I had chores to do..


----------



## Rebelwithacause

He's very handsome!


----------



## Cherrij

Rebelwithacause said:


> He's very handsome!


Thanks. He sure knows it..


----------



## Cherrij

Actually. I have no idea how to report today in an understandable manner. 

I took Grand out, checked him on the lunge line in a rope halter - he was all about not moving, wants to be with me, stop bothering me, etc. 

So went to saddle up - he stood perfectly to get the saddle in, interested, looking, no problem. Took the hackamore out - he put his head in it himself. Stood for mounting excellent as usual - as if very confident that I am finally getting back on him. bent both ways fine, walked off and stopped fine. 

Then he started blocking turns - just starts pulling me in his direction, won't turn, blocks his neck, fights me, won't react to leg. Then a moment later he is turning great from my body again. Ok, it is possible that I caused some of it issues, but other times I was doing everything perfectly, and he just refused to listen. 
At some point he decided to trot by himself, stopped him with no problem. Later I asked for trot, and he trotted, but then turned faster for "home" and cantered. Yeehaa, first canter on my horse. No issue, whatever. Just happened. I guess that is best how to have it happen. 

I noticed, that I cannot ride with his hackamore, because due to it's lack of shanks, when he fights pressure, it turns sideways and pokes in his cheeks. Well that is not something I wan't happening, so I went to swap to the bit - he took it better than any time before. He was chewing, being content, felt happier than with the hack. 

Got back on, he is stretching in my hands, walking off my leg even better than before, being a nice young horse. After checking his responsiveness by walking a lot of circles and bends and so on, I set him on a circle and asked to trot - he wouldn't keep the circle and started pulling again to the direction I was not choosing, and cantered a while lot more - I ended up taking a very light seat, being more like 2 point, than sitting. 

Talked through the issues with him, walked some more, asked for a few more steps in trot, kinda no problem.. 

Decided to walk through the "forest" and to the other field, just for some new extras.. he was fine, leading me around, but responding to me as well, turned well, stopped well. We were standing for a couple of minutes at a time, and he never moved a foot. Once he is told to stop, he stands. 

But then, oh my, he decided he wants to run.. so he did. I felt the acceleration. I can imagine what our future gallops down the trails will be like - all that power, all that strength.. BUT, there were no brakes. There was just canter. He slipped once a little, cuz he stepped on some harder ice under the snow, but straightened him, I managed to veer him off course with a tree quite easy, but still no brakes. 
I managed to get him to stop right at the tree line. we actually hit the bush. He bends his neck when stopping great, but when I try to apply the emergency brake, it's lost. Like he just blocks and braces at the rein, no matter what is on his head. 
he also BUCKED! He actually bucked. As I was yet again on my light seat, I was not disturbed, but I felt him buck and crow hop for one tempo.. no issue though, continued straight and that was it.. but.. 

I felt like he is saying "Hey, MOM, I want to canter with you, lets go for a run! Why are you blocking me and stopping me?" So I had a quick discussion about that. I don't know if I did right, but after stopping him, I got off and walked him back to the saddling place, took everything away and let him stand for a while.. We kinda ended on a good note - I stayed on, we stopped and he had a lot to think. On the way back, I tested his responsiveness yet again - put my hands at the withers, asked to walk and kept turning him both ways with my body and reins - no problemo.

So where is the problem? What is going on? 
OK, I know he needs more straightening, more work. Today was about 40 minutes of riding, and seeing as this was ages after the last time I rode, I think it was quite a lot.

Again I start to think I need to work him more on the lunge before we ride, so all the excess energy is off, because with the fact that I have trees in the fields and no riding arena, I need him to be level headed and responsive, not just deciding to go for a run through the forest with me on his back. So guess why we are not hitting the trails yet? Cuz we have no turns and no brakes. 

Yesterday I felt the amazing progress, today I feel like we have gone backwards and that if needed there was no frigging way I could stop this horse, if he decided he doesn't want to stop. So it makes me feel like I shouldn't even try to ride him for another couple of months, working more with ST in hand, and on the lunge, working with ground driving, exercising him in different ways.. 

Oh my dumb head.


----------



## LittleBayMare

It does sound like you need to take a few steps backwards, but I think not even trying to ride him is a little extreme. Yes, you had a bad day. Yes, he needs to realize that that is not ok. Yes, you need to reestablish steering and breaks, but you can't do that if you don't ride. There is only so much you can do from the ground IMO. I obviously wasn't there, so I can't say for sure, but what you described sounds like he may have been trying to tell you that he was frustrated with how slow you are taking things. I'm not saying that you should go out and start galloping around like a mad woman to appease the beastie, but maybe he is trying to tell you that he is ready for some canter work. You may want to consider trying some short canter sessions in a secure enclosed area if you are comfortable and once you have revisited stopping and turning lessons at slower gaits. You sound perfectly capable and from everything described, I think it might be good for the two of you to take that next step. A few short canter session a couple times a week might be what he needs. Besides, how is he going to learn to behave at the canter with a rider if you never let him try? :wink: JMHO.


----------



## Cherrij

LittleBayMare said:


> It does sound like you need to take a few steps backwards, but I think not even trying to ride him is a little extreme. Yes, you had a bad day. Yes, he needs to realize that that is not ok. Yes, you need to reestablish steering and breaks, but you can't do that if you don't ride. There is only so much you can do from the ground IMO. I obviously wasn't there, so I can't say for sure, but what you described sounds like he may have been trying to tell you that he was frustrated with how slow you are taking things. I'm not saying that you should go out and start galloping around like a mad woman to appease the beastie, but maybe he is trying to tell you that he is ready for some canter work. You may want to consider trying some short canter sessions in a secure enclosed area if you are comfortable and once you have revisited stopping and turning lessons at slower gaits. You sound perfectly capable and from everything described, I think it might be good for the two of you to take that next step. A few short canter session a couple times a week might be what he needs. Besides, how is he going to learn to behave at the canter with a rider if you never let him try? :wink: JMHO.


LittleBayMare - I am totally with you. it felt like him blocking my attempts at stopping because he really wanted to take me for a run. And I love that he is offering things. He really was showing that he wants to do more fun stuff, and that could be why he blocks every now and then. But see, I am better safe than sorry. Normally, I even lunge him more before riding, so he has warmed up and blown off his steam, but he seemed very docile today, so I didn't bother with that.. and look what I got.

now I am not even sure if I think it was a bad day, I did overall canter on my extremely comfortable horse for the very first time, and I survived his "tantrums".. not the first time for me on a bucking horse, mind you. Cannot even remember if I wrote here about that crazy bucking spree I had this summer on another young horse.. but ye, I survive. 

The thing for us is... I don't have a secure enclosed area, and with all the snow and creepy weather (cold, wet, melting, cold, melting, cold etc etc) I cannot make an arena.. so we are stuck on behaving well on the pasture.. It would be great if I had the arena I want, cuz then I would have progressed more, I am sure, as I would let him do his own stuff more, and he would feel like I accept his offers..


----------



## Cherrij

And.. i don't believe he is completely ready for canter work, because due to some unbalance in him, quite often he still cross fires in canter on the lunge. of course, with a rider on a straight line it might be different, but for that, we need other things.


----------



## LittleBayMare

Well I'm sure you know what you're doing with him and if he's unbalanced then no, the little beastie probably isn't ready despite his obvious thoughts to the contrary. :lol: 
Hopefully this was just a bad day and you'll both come out the better for it. On the bright side, you survived! He's in one piece, you're in one piece, and it sounds like some important lessons were learned. All you can do is identify where you went wrong and use that knowledge to set both of you up for success in the future. That way at least something good can come of it. 
I've gone through the joys of teaching horses with less than stellar balance the art of cantering. :shock: I do not envy your position. Good luck. Hopefully things are going better for you again.


----------



## Cherrij

Well, sadly, I haven't had the chance to do anything more, because the weather turned to worse - it is too wet under the snow now, slippery and creepy. Also, even if we could have done some in hand work at walk, I was busy getting him food, repairing the ground in his closed shelter and lots of things going on through daylight.. I know, theoretically after that riding day we should have done some groundwork, but it turned out that he just gets a few holidays to think about it.. 

I did give him a full body grooming session again, and just making sure he is happy on general basis.... in all the wet and grim weather. 
they are promising -10 to -15 °C soon again, so then it will be just groundwork, if the field is not turning into complete ice...


----------



## Saranda

It's winter, the ground is horrid and they have tons of heaped up energy. With a horse like Grand, I'd see no problem with sticking just to groundwork for the winter and then getting back to riding once it's spring and the ground has dried a bit. He won't feel bad for that.  Until that you could, for example, work on your connection at liberty - this way he might get some fun from cantering with you, although you wouldn't be riding him. It's the mental connection they seek, not the physical rider-mount one, IMO.


----------



## Cherrij

Saranda said:


> It's winter, the ground is horrid and they have tons of heaped up energy. With a horse like Grand, I'd see no problem with sticking just to groundwork for the winter and then getting back to riding once it's spring and the ground has dried a bit. He won't feel bad for that.  Until that you could, for example, work on your connection at liberty - this way he might get some fun from cantering with you, although you wouldn't be riding him. It's the mental connection they seek, not the physical rider-mount one, IMO.


The ground here was actually great, till that riding day. There was lots of soft snow and the ground underneath wasn't that bad. Now it's so bad we cannot even do groundwork. 

And true.. liberty work, lunge work, ST groundwork, all should work...


----------



## Cherrij

Sunday - lunge line for the excitement - we both were jumping about. rasped his front feet. Lunged my friend's youngster, rasped all 4 feet for him, did some ST with my friend's other horse. 
Monday - a day off, as I was busy with other stuff - helped my friend when the "dentist" came. I hate holding the head of a small horse, but the owner is taller than me and for her it would be a lot harder. So my leg and bum muscles are sore from hooves and from the position I was in when holding the head for the dentist... and arms are sore from that too.. 

Tuesday - battling ice, luckily the ground on the field is fine - he was cantering and bucking, and flying and doing all sorts of things. Showing off. Did some ST, relaxing his neck and asking to move out.. did some straight line work... rasped his hind feet before all that tho.. 
And now it is snowing, and it means my yard is becoming even more... unwalkable - pure ice with snow on top, who loves that?


----------



## Cherrij

Wednesday Lunge, 
Thursday - Lunge, ST groundwork (minimal), photoshoot and RIDING.
I am nuts, I know.
Well, he didn't feel as spunky as yesterday, did run a little on the lunge, but no bucking or rearing, nothing, just calmly blowing off steam. 
Got him all prettied up, a bunch of pictures taken - saw my posture mistakes.. GRRR.. need to work on it..
The basis of ST - forward down. Then lateral. Ok, here, he has not shifted his weight too much back.. but we are just trying.. 







Happily walking around







The almost square halt.. 






°
I have to stop looking down, but I guess it's the surface that makes me do it too.. 








the very advanced horse on ride 16 or 17, lets say 17  he does counter canter. OK, there it does not matter, its a straight line -but we cannot turn right, only left.. 








bad picture as proof that we did canter, not some weird shizz going on.. well, actually it was, cuz I still have never asked for canter, and he does it calmly from walk or trot, when asked to trot.. crazy pony  I guess the surface makes him want to canter.. 








My sweetest, dearest, cutest and most awesome horse.. 








I have a friend, who actually walked on him on the lunge line (she didn't have proper riding clothes), and he behaved like an angel, who believes that he is 100% mine, and I am 100% his - because of our mystical telepathic connection. Then again, I am his only contact at the moment.. but it is about to change. 









Sometimes I am amazed about his good looks. 
Sorry for the weird.. bunch of hair on his poll - a while ago I cut too much out for the bridle path and decided I might want to try to grow it out...


----------



## Cherrij

Grand's winter paddock is about 1 acre, maybe a little more, maybe a little less - just guessing. 
He was in it for 3 days - just eating and spending his time - I did not have time to do anything with him. Yesterday I saw him starting to jump around so took him out for a lunge - but no work really, because I know how he gets after holidays. 
He bolted for about 15-20 circles on the lunge. so much pent up energy. Even after working for a bit, he broke a sweat, so I started walking him off, with some long and low in hand, but after a bit he saw something and bolted off again. 

Now, imagine this horse pent up in a box for even 10 hours at night? What would happen?

My friend made an assumption - we have this one **** riding school were all the horses work a couple of hours a day for riding lessons, but the rest of the time is their boxes. Grand would be deemed dangerous for his looks already, and in a couple of days he probably would attack someone, push them over and demand to go outside. He would be deemed crazy, dangerous and stupid and what not else, and probably sent to the butcher if he was there. Or worked so hard his character would break down - but he still has enough mind of his own to play a rebel occasionally.. 

So, conclusion - lets not even try to keep him in a box. he can stay in for a while if I really explain to him that it is needed, but he dislikes it for longer periods of time - 2 weeks for him was too much, he took the door out.


----------



## Zexious

Those pictures are stellar, Cherrij. c: You both look so happy!


----------



## Cherrij

Zexious said:


> Those pictures are stellar, Cherrij. c: You both look so happy!


Thank you.. I am 99% of the time happy when I spend time with him


----------



## Zexious

That's awesome <3 Nothing like the outside of a horse for the inside of a person, as the saying goes!


----------



## Cherrij

I will ask here first, for those who read, training advice, because I feel stuck.

Grand will not stretch down in trot and canter. just doesn't happen. He doesn't run with "giraffe neck" as such either, he kinda collects his head and neck a lot of the time, but the lower neck muscles look very tense.. I mean the underside.

I can get him to stretch at walk, not too low either, but that could be a conformation issue too - that he just cannot stretch too low. 
But he, the moment it is a transition to another gait, tenses up and raises his head and neck.. 

I have tried - sidereins - on the side they just bother him, he started fighting them last time.. not for us. Cannot put them between his legs - too short. 
I tried the elastic ones - that you are meant to put from poll down to the bit and down to the girth. Nop, too short, he immediatelly tensed up even more and dropped behind the vertical, almost to his chest - he rolls up instead of stretches down. I cannot have him fighting with the bit..  

I did try adding this sliding reins to his cavesson - side loop, between his legs, over his back, again between his legs to the other side loop of the cavesson to my hand at the moment, so I could let it go for him if needed, just walking with it was difficult, he tensed up a lot. 

I have tried just pointing down, giving the idea of down, all kinds of telepathic, energic and other types of ideas - nop, he gets it at walk, but not at trot. Especially if I run along with him, he tenses, collects and acts like the big Macho man he is... 

Pessoa? Drawreins? 
Once he stretched down when I threw the reins behind the stirrups of the saddle on the lunge... but not sure he did it quite alright.. so I am stuck. 

I am quite sure that he will fight all methods.. maybe while riding it will work, but I cannot ride as much just yet.


----------



## Saranda

Out of gadgets, I'd suggest only Chambon. Don't use the Pessoa, please, it's horrible! Does he avoid stretching only with a saddle on, or also without it? And, as our boys are brothers, maybe it will help to know that Snicks was the same for a long, long time, but it started improving drastically once he got some chiro visits, a better trim and as much work at the walk as he needed to build up the muscles, especially - at a rhythmic, energetic walk and doing lateral exercises. Now he stretches happily in trot and, come better ground, we'll start working on it at the canter.

Grand is huge and young, and it might take him more time than you expect to mature and to really be ready to carry himself.


----------



## Cherrij

Saranda said:


> Out of gadgets, I'd suggest only Chambon. Don't use the Pessoa, please, it's horrible! Does he avoid stretching only with a saddle on, or also without it? And, as our boys are brothers, maybe it will help to know that Snicks was the same for a long, long time, but it started improving drastically once he got some chiro visits, a better trim and as much work at the walk as he needed to build up the muscles, especially - at a rhythmic, energetic walk and doing lateral exercises. Now he stretches happily in trot and, come better ground, we'll start working on it at the canter.
> 
> Grand is huge and young, and it might take him more time than you expect to mature and to really be ready to carry himself.


That one massage Grand got didn't really change too much in him. So I think the issue is his asymmetry, not some trauma issues. And something in his head. 
He does not stretch - period. he seems actually a little more relaxed with me on, in the saddle, than when on the lunge - OK, paddocks are horrible now, so the lunge is the place to run.. 

I just wonder how many years it will take - because Grand will only be 5 in spring, and if he still cannot stretch.. well, he is bending better now, and starting some lateral movements. And hopefully in spring we are hitting the trails often enough. To build muscle and rythm.


----------



## Cherrij

Apparently my boy, who is heavy on the forehand, drops his pasterns. And that apparently is a sign, that a horse cannot carry himself. 
But that was just this one statement.. 
"he still falls in his pasterns"
Apparently, according to one girl who has learnt too much bio-mechanics, under a crazy woman who destroyed her nerves, but ok - had learnt from grandmasters, a horse who can carry himself properly in a relaxed manner, will no fall into his pasterns.. 

then again - this was said as a critique, without any explanation, argument, AND it was seen on a very bad quality youtube video. And now, me saying that every horse will fall into their pasterns is unability to accept critique, and that I am evil and so on. 

If that sentence is critique, then really - I cannot accept it, because she cannot even find more than 1 example of correctness - why? Cuz everyone moves wrong. Valegro moves wrong, random horse moves wrong, uses her own horse as wrong, and one she worked with as right - and which point defines dropped pasterns?


----------



## Saranda

A single massage might really be not enough to loosen him up really well - I had monthly adjustments for Snicks for...dunno, 4 or 5 times in a row? And then every 3 or so months since then. And the trimming helped immensely, he immediately started using his hind legs MUCH better.

But, at 5, he was stiff as a board and didn't know where his legs were. I think that straightness training and lots of time will be the key. Also, I could suggest that you search Karen Rohlf, she has some fantastic exercises.

You get all kinds of crazy, self-acclaimed "experts" in the horse world, right?


----------



## Cherrij

Saranda said:


> A single massage might really be not enough to loosen him up really well - I had monthly adjustments for Snicks for...dunno, 4 or 5 times in a row? And then every 3 or so months since then. And the trimming helped immensely, he immediately started using his hind legs MUCH better.
> 
> But, at 5, he was stiff as a board and didn't know where his legs were. I think that straightness training and lots of time will be the key. Also, I could suggest that you search Karen Rohlf, she has some fantastic exercises.
> 
> You get all kinds of crazy, self-acclaimed "experts" in the horse world, right?


Thing is, that I cannot really afford the massages right now anyway.. 

There is too much in my head right now..


----------



## Cherrij

p.s. Grands feet are much better now, heels are coming back down where they should be..


----------



## Saranda

Yeah, those massages aren't exactly cheap, I haven't been able to afford them for a few months now as well. But remember, there's the article by our masseuse in zirgam.lv, she had some valuable tips about both stretching a horse and working on his hind leg strenght!


----------



## Cherrij

Saranda said:


> Yeah, those massages aren't exactly cheap, I haven't been able to afford them for a few months now as well. But remember, there's the article by our masseuse in zirgam.lv, she had some valuable tips about both stretching a horse and working on his hind leg strenght!


I am doing some of it, he is not comfortable with everything. Then again, he started holding his legs for trimming properly only recently.. 

He is still growing - did some more growing recently - hard to keep up with work when he needs rest to regroup his own body.. 

I guess few more years.. whats another 3 years when you have waited for 2 already?


----------



## Saranda

Of course, and he'll only benefit from taking it easy.


----------



## Cherrij

It has happened. Grand has a girlfriend  He looves her, but she is hard to get, she squeaks and kicks when she does not want his attention. But if he looks away, she follows him.. Looks like a great friendship has started..

















You know how women put their men under their reins? (shoe in some folklore's) It has happened.


----------



## Cherrij

They have proper holidays.. I got a cold, so I am not too interested in being outside for too long, and they need time to realise how they manage their lives now.. 
4 days have passed and they keep bossing each other around. The mare chases Grand off food sometimes, but he chases her off from me.. 
Funny animals. 

Saturday is HAY DAY! so we will be working hard  
And Sunday probably going out with the horseees.


----------



## Cherrij

I have a cold... I dread tomorrow - 150 hay bales or even more arriving. Well, i actually have to go and stack them on the trailer, and then bring them home and get them in the sheds.. it should add up to 2 tonnes, each bale being around 30 lbs, some lighter, some heavier.. 

So I made something, when sitting indoors and trying to get rid of my cold.. 








It is my first attempt at a fly bonnet.


----------



## Cherrij

Yesterday I finally felt good enough to lunge both horses. After they had a full week of doing nothing. Actually, the mare had 2 weeks of doing nothing, and Grand had more like 10 days I think, cannot remember when the ice destroyed our ground again.. 
The ground is still not perfect, but the lunge was more like - guys, here is space to run. RUN. let that steam off safely.. 
They did.
Grand bucked a good few times.. the mare never did - she just did her fancy trot. But Grand actually was keeping up with that too. 

And the guy messed up and I only got 85 bales of hay.... grr... well, lets hope spring sets in early, because at the moment I most likely have hay till mid april... MIGHT have to go get some more at some point... next year storing hay bales with extras for sure... the guy said they can deliver the moment they pick them up from the field.


----------



## Cherrij

My amazing little pony and I went for a walk in the forest on Saturday afternoon. Well, we weren't alone, Grand's girlfriend took her owner along too  

They were quite calm and focused I would say - Grand speeds up in the trails, that's normal... He trots in hand well, stops well. (We have about 30 m of highway to cross, go on the side, so we trot over it most of the time as the traffic is very lively.. ) 

We walked to some farmers field that is now in rest for winter, and the horses could run for the first time in ages. Grand was on the lunge at all times, just blowing off steam, showing off etc.. 
He was lifting his legs like a show horse, prancing around, snorting, bucking, being the happy self he usually is. He did not try to pull me towards the mare, he did not try anything.. So i am sure I can make a good trail horse out of him.. 

I already got asked - WHY the bit.. WELL.... safety reasons. I had no idea how he will behave being back on the trails (last time was when he ran off) and I did have the rope halter under. I tried to use just the rope halter, but he was not with me. So, he got more used to the bit, and he was careful not to pull on it even once.. 








The magnificent pony himself.. 

Of course, the ground at my property is horrible and we cannot do anything, but I hope that during March I will have at least parts of the arena fencing up and bringing in sand to raise the surface and to keep it more level. I cannot live without an arena, because my pasture turns to yuk with them runnin over and then it is impossible to ride or even lunge there..


----------



## Cherrij

I wish that one day I and Grand will feel free enough to have someone film our games.. it is fun. 

Yesterday at first I scratched Grand's belly - right after his front legs and up to the middle of it - he was stretching his neck like crazy. His GF was looking weird at him, she even stopped eating to see why is he being so.. unfamiliar and funny looking. It felt like he will fall over me, he became quite unstable on his feet. He loves a good scratch sometimes.. 

Then comes the hard part to explain.. 
I made a "round pen". I know, lots of people say its unsafe to have one made from just the plastic electric fence poles and the line, but it works - Grand respects it.. 

even though it was wet and muddy, I took him there for a spin 
We walked around together, turned around, all the basics (no lead line), turning, stopping, backing up together, turning both directions.. then asked him to trot. He was unwilling to use all the space, he kept staying with me, only a couple of meters away, maximum 5 yard radius around me.. After a while I managed to get him to use the big circle and stretch out (26 big steps over the diameter).. 

I got him to raise correct left canter!! Which is a BIG thing for him.. and he kept it and kept working at it.. my baby boy  I was smiling like a mad man 
Also, he kept coming back to me ALL the time.. the moment I stop, he turns and comes in.. (thats when we run together). I can send him out and ask him to run without me too, but he enjoys having our connection.. 

At some point he did almost passage type trot, very slow and concentrated, not 100% sure on the collection on him, but he was very focused on me, I managed to move that small circle around, but just walking forwards and he would keep the space around me. It is another BIG thing for us, because usually this doesn't happen and on the lunge line he has problems keeping a perfect circle. It feels like it is easier for him to be free and in a small circle.. 

he kept a bigger circle, so he has more space to half turn and look at me on the right hand, he keeps using his only eye to see where I am.. But he didn't seem to be phased by the mare who was waiting for him to come back. He just stayed with me.. 

When I finished it felt like he is not finished, he could do more! He wants to be with me, and that is why I finish early, not to tire him out, but we will have to increase the intensity and length of these sessions, to keep him more busy and happier too. 

I can turn him around by just pointing my finger. It feels great. All of it feels great. That is why I took the mare after him, but she is closed off, not really seeking a connection yet, she is scared of the riding stick, and sometimes has issues with reacting to pressure. I pointed her in the direction, she wouldn't move.. I started moving the riding stick towards her, no reaction. when it touched her she made a loud breathing sound - couldn't understand, inhaled or exhaled, like she had been holding her breath. Either she was panicky scared that I will touch her and it will hurt, or she was shocked that I dared to. Though, I am used to Grand throwing his legs about for everything, he is quite the expressionist, but she just walked off afterwards.. 

Oh, and Grand reacts when I start doing weird stuff.. Like collecting my weight on my legs and then jumping around and trying to provoke him - he thew his front legs out, and once reared and turned immediately - not very high, but a first rear that has been provoked by me.. not really teaching it, just testing if he actually rears.. (he does sometimes to turn around or to throw his legs around more, showing excess energy and confusion)

But it was a great day.. 

So much better than trying to write your masters thesis that seems to slip away, and not focus, and so on.. and also learning about hoooves.. looots.


----------



## Cherrij

Nothing much is happening on horse front.. 
We got some wooden poles ordered - gonna start building stronger paddocks by the end of March. 

Grand is being a nice little boy for hoof trimming, battling Thrush and WLD after this hoooorrible wet winter.. 
He is very attentive and nice.. 

Apparently he got some fungal stuff going on his belly and one hind leg, but that is almost under control too.. Everything is going nicely.. 

It is finally drying out, so maybe soon I can work a little more with him again, though I always find reasons not to study, and with this pace I will be in massive stress over April... 

I have an amazing life, as I have 2 brothers who are both around 6ft tall and quite strong, but they cannot be arsed to help with heavier stuff.. We are gonna renovate a room very soon, but they couldn't finish taking all the furniture out.. So my friend and I took some saws and cut up the wardrobe and took it outside.  

Everything is great again. Afterwards we cleaned up my lilac bush too - cut off all the old trees (about 10-15 cm diameter) which looked ugly and left the young stuff to grow. I did the cutting with my fancy, light electric chainsaw. 

Who said women cannot do stuff? It is much more productive when I get to doing things.


----------



## Cherrij

I appreciate my horse more and more each day. I become a better person for him. I try more for him.. He is so much happier with a better hoof trim and having a girlfriend around.. even though they can argue and be stupid to each other, they are still extremely excited to run together.. and it is so much more fun for them.. I wish I could have the chance to have at least 10 horse herd.. But, unless I win the lottery, I can neither purchase enough land for that, nor afford that many horses (though I could board)... 

It is a dream, to make the perfect boarding facility. 

Grand is extremely cute and cuddly. He is very attentive and the more I work in liberty with him, the more he seems to love it. We can even do LFS in liberty.. and that is not an easy task for a horse with a naturally high head set. (at least chosen).

Discussing his canter issues has brought up many different opinions, ideas, but the end result is not to rush him, keep working on ST, keep relaxing him, keep working more straight lines than bent ones and no to push him into canter when he cannot do it.. 

I really want to ride him too though.. just trying more things, but I believe that by improving our liberty work, I will improve the ridden work too.. Sometimes I am sad that I cannot just hop on him bareback, because he is so big.. I probably need stairs to get on top of his back.. 

Lately I love just going and letting him lick my jacket, sniff my hair, give me a kiss and spend some time together.. Today I watched them graze in the orchard (moved them there to clear up some of the old grass, but ofc they just searched for the new stuff)

It is hard to describe all the feelings he gives me..


----------



## Cherrij

I think I forgot to say. I trusted Grand with my face.. he appreciated it and kissed me.. I mean he licked my face.. now it has been 2 occasions... 

I was always scared he will bite me.. now he didn't. That is a breakthrough.


----------



## Cherrij

Grand is the best therapy pony. I have difficult times now, so I do nothing with him.. sometimes I don't even feel like just standing around. Today I went for much needed horse therapy to groom them both.. 

Grand scratched me back, but not with his teeth. 

However, Grand rolls a lot, scratches his back everywhere to get rid of his winter coat.. I only got a couple of "flakes" of his hair on the curry comb... 

His friend though, OH MY.. flooded with hair.. tons and tons falling out..


----------



## Cherrij

Brushing day. Though.. his friend hit me in the face afterwards. I have nice time with Grand, and then I have a swollen lip. Lovely. So ye.. no motivation to do anything. thinking about dropping my masters, because there is no more time to do it all


----------



## Mercy98

Grand is gorgeous! your so lucky!!


----------



## Cherrij

Mercy98 said:


> Grand is gorgeous! your so lucky!!


I am glad I took him. 

Even though I am still waiting for the vet to come and do hindquarter stability tests, I will keep him forever no matter what. Even if we cannot achieve ridden heights. 
I have accepted the worst - that he might be unable to carry me comfortably, even though, there is a chance, that he just needs more work on balance.


----------



## Mercy98

Cherrij said:


> View attachment 623506
> 
> 
> View attachment 623514
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 623522
> 
> 
> Brushing day. Though.. his friend hit me in the face afterwards. I have nice time with Grand, and then I have a swollen lip. Lovely. So ye.. no motivation to do anything. thinking about dropping my masters, because there is no more time to do it all


Please don't give up!! You can do it...we are here for you!


----------



## Cherrij

Mercy98 said:


> Please don't give up!! You can do it...we are here for you!


Thank you, but it is not easy! 

I got another anti depressant today - A West Highlands terrier! HOW? Well.. eeerm.. short story really.. 

My friends cat has been ill, so we took it to the vet. The vet says she has a surprise for us. OH MY GOD! There was a Westie sitting in a cage. Sad, scared. Poor thing. Well no wonder. It was just brought in to be put down. My vet said she won't do it. Needs a new home for the doggie. Apparently the old owner died and the family have no idea where to put the dog. They found homes for the 2 cats, but the dog.. ehh... 

So I was like. OK. I take it. MINE! *Insert Grabby hands*.. 

So here she is. She is very nice, sweet, gentle and playful enough too. Just need to find a toy she might like. She is about 8 years old, so plenty of years ahead for us, she follows me around like crazy, she sleeps in my bed, and she just loves attention, and she loves being outside too! 









Now back to studying. 

Grand was confused - it smells like a predator, but it is SO TINY!


----------



## LittleBayMare

So adorable! As a fellow westie owner, congrats on your new little friend. Mine is 13 and still going strong! I would recommend a diet with a lot of raw meat. It helps combat the skin problems that sometimes pop up in the breed. Stay away from the veggies and grains, that just makes things worse in my experience. My boy get high protein dry food and whatever cheap meat (usually chicken) we can get at the store. He used to hunt squirrels and rabbits by himself to further supplement his diet, but now that he is getting older his Cairn Terrier "stepson" does most of the hunting and brings him goodies to share. Your girl looks plucked, so I would recommend letting her fur grow out naturally so you don't have to worry about her getting cold in the winter. They can be quite hardy little farm dogs if you let them.


----------



## Cherrij

LittleBayMare said:


> So adorable! As a fellow westie owner, congrats on your new little friend. Mine is 13 and still going strong! I would recommend a diet with a lot of raw meat. It helps combat the skin problems that sometimes pop up in the breed. Stay away from the veggies and grains, that just makes things worse in my experience. My boy get high protein dry food and whatever cheap meat (usually chicken) we can get at the store. He used to hunt squirrels and rabbits by himself to further supplement his diet, but now that he is getting older his Cairn Terrier "stepson" does most of the hunting and brings him goodies to share. Your girl looks plucked, so I would recommend letting her fur grow out naturally so you don't have to worry about her getting cold in the winter. They can be quite hardy little farm dogs if you let them.


At the moment I got some Royal Canin feed for dogs over 7. But she doesn't like it.. 

She loves meat and loves veggies too. She doesn't seem to have any problems with skin at the moment, but her front fangs are not in great condition. When we go back for vaccines to the vet, I will ask to check and decide on a plan. 
She is fat - she scares me, because her "boobies" are a bit bigger too..... 

She was cold in +8°C and rain this morning. Thinking about getting a cheap coat till she grows her coat back.. She looks almost naked in spots.. 

This evening she started to play with her toy ball, but not too much. I hope she picks up on it more..


----------



## Cherrij

The vet was here today. Now, I might mess up some words, but I will try to explain what we got done.. 
1) I hand walked my horse and the vet was pulling the tail to the side every now and then, both hands. He moved, but didn't fall.. 
2) She watched him canter like he wants on the lunge - big circle, I was walking a little too - he raised wrong a few times, never did the bunny hop, but also cantered correct on both hands. She said he canters with his hocks quite straight.. 
3) Hand walked him, the vet was holding her hands on his stifle joint.. nothing moving abnormally.. 
4) Hind leg flexions - I dunno was it 30 seconds or more, held it there and them we moved on - he walked on normally.. 
5) She stroked his back with a pointy object, he dropped his back. Stroked his belly, he raised his back, stroked the lines on his hindlegs - barely any reaction. Even though, the massage lady did the same last July, he tucked his bum in quite well - the vet said he really needs a bit too much pressure to her liking to get the reaction.
5) She examined his tail, as he now carries it to one side when he gets too excited - not like crooked, but it just falls over in the middle. She said it looks and feels too flexible, but it is sensitive to the last bit.. so quite puzzled what he has done there.. 
6) Also backed him up with his head raised - it was hard for him, but apparently he backed up fine, small careful steps.

The order of the tests is messed up, but my brain can barely remember.. Also got some meds for his thrush, and keeping up with his hooves. 
She said all the test show negative - he seems to be quite good on his hind legs for moving around and balancing, just has issues engaging hindquarters. She will research more, but I should try to get some work done with him for balance and strength - got 32x44 m enclosed arena now, will try to get some free movement in and also starting to work on ground poles, and more straightness work.









































I was visiting my friend's mare.. I love her. Even when she tries to take me to the huge fields... How about a funky dressage prospect? just low levels, but learning to do them CORRECT!


----------



## Cherrij

I have started working Grand every second or third day.. At the moment still in liberty.. 
First time was just a little reminding of connection and listening, with some ST at the start.. Yesterday added in some hind leg exercises.. 

I had just hand walked him over the tyres twice on each hand... then I set him loose in the arena.. 

Some people try to argue, that horses cannot truly be trained for our selfish goals in liberty.. 

Well, I asked him to go in that direction, I was 10-15 meters away from him, I cannot force him to do it, but he stretched his trot, either trotted over or actually started correct canter over that row of tyres... On his own.

I think this looks darn good for a horse with unknown issues in his hindquarters.. maybe lots and lots more of tyres and cavaletti will get him to feel better and move better.


----------



## SueC

I think they are lovely action shots. Grand has a gorgeous mane and a regal bearing. He just seems to be stepping a bit short with his hind legs in some of the shots, which isn't surprising if you think there is something up with his hindquarters. Can you "stretch" his hindquarters out manually like a physio? Some horses enjoy that. Take the hind leg as if doing his hooves but then stretch forward under the horse slowly. If he's had shoes he'll be used to that idea from the farrier. If he likes it, it's probably helpful (and unlikely to harm him).


----------



## SueC

Cherrij said:


> I will ask here first, for those who read, training advice, because I feel stuck.
> 
> Grand will not stretch down in trot and canter. just doesn't happen. He doesn't run with "giraffe neck" as such either, he kinda collects his head and neck a lot of the time, but the lower neck muscles look very tense.. I mean the underside.
> 
> I can get him to stretch at walk, not too low either, but that could be a conformation issue too - that he just cannot stretch too low.
> But he, the moment it is a transition to another gait, tenses up and raises his head and neck..
> 
> I have tried - sidereins - on the side they just bother him, he started fighting them last time.. not for us. Cannot put them between his legs - too short.
> I tried the elastic ones - that you are meant to put from poll down to the bit and down to the girth. Nop, too short, he immediatelly tensed up even more and dropped behind the vertical, almost to his chest - he rolls up instead of stretches down. I cannot have him fighting with the bit..
> 
> I did try adding this sliding reins to his cavesson - side loop, between his legs, over his back, again between his legs to the other side loop of the cavesson to my hand at the moment, so I could let it go for him if needed, just walking with it was difficult, he tensed up a lot.
> 
> I have tried just pointing down, giving the idea of down, all kinds of telepathic, energic and other types of ideas - nop, he gets it at walk, but not at trot. Especially if I run along with him, he tenses, collects and acts like the big Macho man he is...
> 
> Pessoa? Drawreins?
> Once he stretched down when I threw the reins behind the stirrups of the saddle on the lunge... but not sure he did it quite alright.. so I am stuck.
> 
> I am quite sure that he will fight all methods.. maybe while riding it will work, but I cannot ride as much just yet.


A couple of experiments you could try:

What happens when you ride bareback? Will he stretch better then? It's often easier to get a nice slow trot with lots of impulsion riding bareback, and that's the easiest of the "faster than walk" paces to get a horse working with a nice head position and connection between his mouth and your hands... And if bareback isn't an option, then sitting the trot is more likely to result in that than posting at the trot.

I'm assuming you're riding in a snaffle? Could you try a padded short-shanked English hackamore? (It's nice and soft, unlike some other hackamores.) I always think it's interesting to see what a horse will do in one of those. Many horses love them, and they're great on trails. It just gives you clues to try different things and to work in different ways.

I'm not a huge fan of martingales and side reins and other amplifications of the snaffle. I'd rather try a horse in a mild curb bit. My horse is in a port-mouthed Spanish "snaffle" which is actually a mild curb bit. It's the option he preferred out of quite a few I tried, and it's mild and gentle (when properly sized, fitted and adjusted and not incompatible with a horse's mouth conformation). ...you can buy jointed Spanish snaffles but I would never put a curb on a jointed mouthpiece, that's a nutcracker.










This is my fella the year I started his saddle training. He was 12 then and had been a harness horse all his life and was an awful star gazer. I used to watch him at the trotting track and his head was nearly horizontal, the nose high in the air. His neck muscles were totally upside down as a result. He was driven in a snaffle and if I rode him in a snaffle he'd automatically assume the same position as when driven. So I tried him in other bits - and this one he was comfortable in and unlike a snaffle, it doesn't produce the tendency to raise the head.

This photo was his first beach outing. My horse is a huge chicken about water and was a huge ostrich about water back then when we started. Still I was so pleased with how his head carriage had improved here (if you'd seen how he started!), and how engaged and relaxed he was at the same time. He was a pleasure to ride and we had soft contact "holding hands" through the bit. It's not true that you can't get contact in curbs (just watch dressage horses, people from the Spanish tradition, etc). 

My father has a horse whose favourite bit is a "Happy Mouth" soft plastic unjointed snaffle. That's something else worth trying. It would of course help to be able to borrow these from someone else before deciding whether it was right for your horse. Otherwise you'll end up with a lot of expensive "horse decorations" for your house... We'd happily lend you bits (and a hackamore) to try out if we had a TARDIS, but unfortunately we have no such thing. (I'm assuming you get "Dr Who" where you live? If not, a TARDIS is a device that lets you travel quickly through space and time.) But you could probably find a friendly older soul who's had a few horses and tried a few things and has spare bits that might fit...


PS: The white rope around the horse's shoulders is just that - a soft rope tied from one side of the girth to the other with the reins threaded through. It was a trick someone showed me to keep the angle at which the bit was acting pretty constant regardless of the horse's head position, and it doesn't have an amplifying effect.


----------



## Cherrij

SueC said:


> I think they are lovely action shots. Grand has a gorgeous mane and a regal bearing. He just seems to be stepping a bit short with his hind legs in some of the shots, which isn't surprising if you think there is something up with his hindquarters. Can you "stretch" his hindquarters out manually like a physio? Some horses enjoy that. Take the hind leg as if doing his hooves but then stretch forward under the horse slowly. If he's had shoes he'll be used to that idea from the farrier. If he likes it, it's probably helpful (and unlikely to harm him).


Done it a few times, sometimes he seems to enjoy it.. Will try again next time I work with him.. 

Thank you for the compliments.. I know he is not perfect, and he is a horse who LOVES being heavy on the forehand and being a tad lazy... 
The thing is.. it might not be his hindquarters, but his feet, as the old farrier let his toes get really long. I am backing them up now, and treating thrush, and also he has had contact with AC and has crystal therapy...  

Nop, no shoes for him.. he was a youngster at the old home, never needed any.. just overgrown feet.


----------



## Cherrij

SueC.

I tried this one hackamore with very short, well basically non existent shanks - He sometimes fights it sideways and then the metal turns and pokes him in the face. 

I ride with double jointed snaffle, olive rings though, because couldn't get any loose rings at that point.. I doubt he needs anything bigger at the moment. I ride with a halter and the cavesson too, no problems.. 

I cannot get on him bareback, and I don't believe I can do sitting trot when he is not raising and relaxing his back.. He is very comfortable, but I have been taught that sitting trot can only be done 1) when the horse is properly warmed up, and 2) when the horse is old enough to physically be able to carry a rider well... 

OK, Grand is going to be 5 soon, I haven't ridden since that winter day... 

The idea is to, when I have a break from my Master's thesis, get on his back, in my dressage saddle, cavesson on the head (he responds well to stretching his head in it) and riding with long reins FORWARDS all over our new enclosed arena. Ok, there is nothing fancy about it, but it is enclosed now, and is 32x44 m big  

After a couple of session of long forwards walk and trot I will try to analyse what we get there..


----------



## SueC

Cherrij said:


> Thank you, but it is not easy!
> 
> I got another anti depressant today - A West Highlands terrier! HOW? Well.. eeerm.. short story really..
> 
> My friends cat has been ill, so we took it to the vet. The vet says she has a surprise for us. OH MY GOD! There was a Westie sitting in a cage. Sad, scared. Poor thing. Well no wonder. It was just brought in to be put down. My vet said she won't do it. Needs a new home for the doggie. Apparently the old owner died and the family have no idea where to put the dog. They found homes for the 2 cats, but the dog.. ehh...
> 
> So I was like. OK. I take it. MINE! *Insert Grabby hands*..
> 
> So here she is. She is very nice, sweet, gentle and playful enough too. Just need to find a toy she might like. She is about 8 years old, so plenty of years ahead for us, she follows me around like crazy, she sleeps in my bed, and she just loves attention, and she loves being outside too!
> 
> View attachment 623850
> 
> 
> Now back to studying.
> 
> Grand was confused - it smells like a predator, but it is SO TINY!



I loooove your new dog. And isn't it a super feeling to give a sweet creature like that a proper home and care and affection! 

We adopted our dog nearly two years ago now. Here she is:





















Helping with the cows:











She has her own armchair and her version of TV is to watch the animals through the windows:











She likes to play:











And she likes to curl up:











Jess is an Australian Kelpie - a type of herding dog - with just enough Border Collie thrown in to get her colour. When we got her she was just under a year old. The previous owners had taken a drive to a forest and left her there. The ranger found her. The people from the farm dog rescue told me at least one Kelpie a day is dumped like this in Australia ever since the film "Red Dog" made the breed fashionable. They are a high-energy dog and not suited to the suburbs unless the owner is prepared to exercise the dog with a bicycle or horse or a ball thrower so it can run a lot. A working Kelpie will run 60km in a day rounding up sheep on stations. Kelpies want to move move move. Mine loves to come riding and she loves to race my horse.

My heart goes out to all of you reading who have adopted a dog. There are so many mean people in this world, and people like you make the world a better place. I wish we could throw all the meanies to the sharks, grrrr. :twisted:


----------



## Cherrij

SueC said:


> I loooove your new dog. And isn't it a super feeling to give a sweet creature like that a proper home and care and affection!
> 
> We adopted our dog nearly two years ago now. Here she is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Helping with the cows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has her own armchair and her version of TV is to watch the animals through the windows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She likes to play:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And she likes to curl up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jess is an Australian Kelpie - a type of herding dog - with just enough Border Collie thrown in to get her colour. When we got her she was just under a year old. The previous owners had taken a drive to a forest and left her there. The ranger found her. The people from the farm dog rescue told me at least one Kelpie a day is dumped like this in Australia ever since the film "Red Dog" made the breed fashionable. They are a high-energy dog and not suited to the suburbs unless the owner is prepared to exercise the dog with a bicycle or horse or a ball thrower so it can run a lot. A working Kelpie will run 60km in a day rounding up sheep on stations. Kelpies want to move move move. Mine loves to come riding and she loves to race my horse.
> 
> My heart goes out to all of you reading who have adopted a dog. There are so many mean people in this world, and people like you make the world a better place. I wish we could throw all the meanies to the sharks, grrrr. :twisted:


Your dog is really cute. I have another one I took from the shelter - he was tied up under a bridge and abandoned.. He was 18 months when I got him, very energetic, very smart, but acts like crazy. Sadly, he barks in a very high pitched voice ALL the time, and he tries to chase horses (which can end badly - my horse was chasing the dog and smacking with his front legs a couple of times) and my dog decided he wants to take long walks off the property, and he killed my neighbors lamb, so he is on a chain.. I do play with him and take him for walks around the property every now and then... And at the the age of 4 he learnt to lay down on command.. smart doggy!


Bonnie actually has a horrible story - apparently the old lady died over a year ago, then the dog was kept at the relatives, but then they decided they cannot take it anymore (even though they said the dog is sweet and great), so she had 3 more homes - where kids bullied her into full panic, and I guess someone mistreated her - she bites the brush, she is dead scared from people stepping on her, or raising their voices, she panicked when she threw up and once she had diarrhea though the night - she tried to hide somewhere far away!!! 

My friend said, 15 years in prison is not bad, if you can kill off those horrible people who did that to this poor doggy... 

She loves to play through the blanket, she loves to cuddle up to me in the morning when she gets cold.. and she just loves being with me all the time - when I have to go away for a couple of hours she is ecstatic when I get back home..


----------



## SueC

Cherrij said:


> SueC.
> 
> I tried this one hackamore with very short, well basically non existent shanks - He sometimes fights it sideways and then the metal turns and pokes him in the face.


Wow, that's not good. Did it have a chain? English hackamores, for instance, shouldn't be used with a chain (but often they are) but with a soft chin strap, since the position of the strap/chain is too high up on the horse's jaw to lie in the chin groove (where it would be with a Spanish snaffle, Pelham, double bridle). A chain on the bifurcating, narrow jaw bones above the chin groove is not nice.




> I ride with double jointed snaffle, olive rings though, because couldn't get any loose rings at that point.. I doubt he needs anything bigger at the moment. I ride with a halter and the cavesson too, no problems..


Is he better when you just ride him bitless? Because if so, then I would definitely be trying different sorts of bits.

By bigger do you mean more "severe"? Because a snaffle is often not the gentlest bit around, and it is a total myth that all curb bits are more "severe" than snaffles. Mild curb bits are in fact often more comfortable for horses than standard jointed metal snaffles - especially if the horse has a narrow jaw or a small mouth or a beginner rider. I don't have time this evening to discuss this at length, but the best book I ever found on bits is Tom Roberts' book on the subject (he was an Australian riding instructor, cavalry trainer of horses and riders in the war, and competed in dressage, jumping, polo etc). It busts a lot of myths about bits and is very useful and enlightening.





> I cannot get on him bareback, and I don't believe I can do sitting trot when he is not raising and relaxing his back..


A ladder? ;-) Horses are in my experience more inclined to relax their backs when ridden bareback - probably because riders have to ride better and be more in tune with their horses and can't just go to sleep like riding in a saddle. ;-) It tends to result in one of two outcomes: 1) The rider sits the trot nicely and the horse gets an elastic back, or 2) The rider bounces around, is unable to balance and falls off. Kind of sink or swim.




> He is very comfortable, but I have been taught that sitting trot can only be done 1) when the horse is properly warmed up, and 2) when the horse is old enough to physically be able to carry a rider well...


If the horse isn't old enough to physically carry a rider well, I don't think it should be ridden. If it is, then a sitting trot isn't any tougher on it than a posting trot, so long as the rider is doing it properly and not bouncing around or hanging on the reins.

If you do a dressage course in Germany (rather than a beginner course), you don't post very much at all in the arena, unless it's specifically asked for. The default is the sitting trot. As it was for bareback native Americans! 


What's your Masters Thesis on? ...and I should let you get back to it instead of distracting you! ;-)

Greetings from Australia!


----------



## Cherrij

SueC said:


> Wow, that's not good. Did it have a chain? English hackamores, for instance, shouldn't be used with a chain (but often they are) but with a soft chin strap, since the position of the strap/chain is too high up on the horse's jaw to lie in the chin groove (where it would be with a Spanish snaffle, Pelham, double bridle). A chain on the bifurcating, narrow jaw bones above the chin groove is not nice.
> 
> No, it does not have a chain. I think I had a pic somewhere, but no idea where. It has fur badding on top, and soft leather strap on the jaw. It just turned sideways itself.. no downward leverage.. might try to sell it..
> 
> 
> Is he better when you just ride him bitless? Because if so, then I would definitely be trying different sorts of bits.
> 
> I have no idea really - he dislikes taking the bit, but he is getting better. There have been times when I have stretched my shoulders, because he just raises me off the ground to evade the bridle.. no problem with halters, cavesson, bitless bridles..
> 
> By bigger do you mean more "severe"? Because a snaffle is often not the gentlest bit around, and it is a total myth that all curb bits are more "severe" than snaffles. Mild curb bits are in fact often more comfortable for horses than standard jointed metal snaffles - especially if the horse has a narrow jaw or a small mouth or a beginner rider. I don't have time this evening to discuss this at length, but the best book I ever found on bits is Tom Roberts' book on the subject (he was an Australian riding instructor, cavalry trainer of horses and riders in the war, and competed in dressage, jumping, polo etc). It busts a lot of myths about bits and is very useful and enlightening.
> 
> I have been told about curb bits being soft.. but I don't know... I have the double jointed to not have that one sharp point up in his mouth, if we have a "fight" or and accident - he sometimes stretches the bit away too.. I would probably not want one with a chain at the moment.. and somehow, I believe I can communicate with him with anything, so don't feel like I need a different bit..
> 
> 
> 
> A ladder? ;-) Horses are in my experience more inclined to relax their backs when ridden bareback - probably because riders have to ride better and be more in tune with their horses and can't just go to sleep like riding in a saddle. ;-) It tends to result in one of two outcomes: 1) The rider sits the trot nicely and the horse gets an elastic back, or 2) The rider bounces around, is unable to balance and falls off. Kind of sink or swim.
> 
> I have never attempted to mount from a ladder.. might be fun  I can try to ask my friend to throw me on one day... I am quite bad at sitting trot bareback on a round horse.. Grand is not round.. I don't know how he might react though.. and also.. don't want to fall from a 17 hh horse.. painful. And I am definitely not sleep riding in my saddle - I work a lot on myself, try to be a better rider, so it is not easy at all..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the horse isn't old enough to physically carry a rider well, I don't think it should be ridden. If it is, then a sitting trot isn't any tougher on it than a posting trot, so long as the rider is doing it properly and not bouncing around or hanging on the reins.
> 
> If you do a dressage course in Germany (rather than a beginner course), you don't post very much at all in the arena, unless it's specifically asked for. The default is the sitting trot. As it was for bareback native Americans!
> 
> True, all the tests are in sitting trot.. I have to check how he goes with that..
> 
> What's your Masters Thesis on? ...and I should let you get back to it instead of distracting you! ;-)
> 
> My masters thesis title is "The image analysis of Latvian little business in business press publications of 2014.” Basically analyzing if media can create image, or how they create awareness etc.. lots of reading about businesses and trying to find data I need. I am bored of it already.. and have to hand in the first draft tomorrow...
> 
> Greetings from Australia!



And now I hope this works 


ooh, exploring the ways of using the tools on here


----------



## SueC

By bigger do you mean more "severe"? Because a snaffle is often not the gentlest bit around, and it is a total myth that all curb bits are more "severe" than snaffles. Mild curb bits are in fact often more comfortable for horses than standard jointed metal snaffles - especially if the horse has a narrow jaw or a small mouth or a beginner rider. I don't have time this evening to discuss this at length, but the best book I ever found on bits is Tom Roberts' book on the subject (he was an Australian riding instructor, cavalry trainer of horses and riders in the war, and competed in dressage, jumping, polo etc). It busts a lot of myths about bits and is very useful and enlightening.

I have been told about curb bits being soft.. but I don't know... I have the double jointed to not have that one sharp point up in his mouth, if we have a "fight" or and accident - he sometimes stretches the bit away too.. I would probably not want one with a chain at the moment.. and somehow, I believe I can communicate with him with anything, so don't feel like I need a different bit..

The sharp point digging into the palate is one concern with a jointed snaffle you can eliminate with a double jointed snaffle, French Link, or unjointed snaffle. However, all snaffles put *direct* and unbuffered pressure on the bars of the horse's mouth. This is fine if the horse is comfortable in a snaffle and the rider has soft, light hands. But what happens when you use a mild curb bit is: 

1) Any pressure from the reins is spread _over more surface area _(the mouthpiece and the chain, not just the mouthpiece) and therefore, there is less pressure per unit contact area. Which is also why a wider bucket handle is more comfortable than a narrow one.

2) Any pressure from the reins gets spread _over time_, because the first thing that happens when the reins get tightened is that the shank rotates around. While the shank does this, the chain tightens, but the _rotation_ also reduces immediate direct pressure to the bars of the horse's mouth. (It would take long shanks and a tight chain and an insensitive rider who continues to tighten the reins to actually increase the direct pressure on the bars of the mouth over and above that of a standard snaffle.) The horse also has warning of incipient pressure on the bars of the mouth _before_ it happens, by the bit rotating first, and the pressure comes on gradually, giving the horse a lot of time to react to the softest beginnings of that pressure (by yielding its jaw and thereby immediately lessening pressure), whereas there is no such warning with a snaffle (there it's totally up to the rider to keep things gentle at all times and give lots of warning - but many people don't, despite their best intentions - and horses have to poke their noses out and take the pressure in the lips to take it off the bars).

...levers can be force multipliers. But they do that by increasing the distance you have to move. You have to go through a lot of distance before you can crack that nut. And good curb bits aren't about cracking nuts or hurting horses, they are about giving the horse lots of warning and the time to respond to soft cues. So the reason curb bits often work so well is because they actually can be much gentler than snaffles. You can try a curb bit with chain over your hand and have someone rotate the shanks to get an idea of the "feel".

A good exercise to get a direct appreciation for what it's like for a horse to have metal pressure on the bars of the mouth is to take a snaffle (or other mouthpiece) on a set of reins and put it on the bridge of your nose (which is as uncushioned as the bars of the horse's mouth - a tiny bit of skin over a bone) and have a rider do a gentle half-halt action on your nose. Compare that to sticking the bit into your chin groove too actually, which is a more comfortable place to apply pressure.

Well, now it's definitely past my bedtime, night!  And all the best with your thesis!


----------



## Cherrij

SueC. BUT... Curb bits apply more pressure on the poll. It is always said that curb bits are more harsh than simple snaffles. I do understand your argument, it is logical and clear. However - a young horse that is not yet great with turning, neck reining and lots of other things.. ee.. won't work. 

Ok, I am mainly working towards dressage work - direct contact, light, forgiving, but constant.. I understand, that to do proper dressage work, I will not be able to work bitless.. though at the moment I don't even know what we will do.. if he will be able to do anything.


----------



## Cherrij

The horror story of riding this mare:

https://youtu.be/hRr7cq6HoPk

https://youtu.be/9OWQASZShzQ

I try to ride her freely, to let her understand that a rider is nothing to be scared about.. she keeps running though. She is a bit bum high, she has issue working with the outside rein, she runs from the leg and and and.. lots of explanations.. it's a project alright.. 

There were some trot videos too, but not uploaded yet.. dunno if I will upload them.. one canter is alright, the other one.. well, she actually bucked 3 times at me.


----------



## Cherrij

Adventure times!


----------



## Cherrij

https://youtu.be/TV74aM4PrY0

The not so big tragedy that is me riding Grand... he offers canter himself. yes, he counter canters on the left, because it is very hard for him to get correct canter there even free... 

He stood like a champ when the mare was cantering all around us.. he didn't care much.. and he was not too keen on moving forwards, but ever good step was praised for


----------



## SueC

Cherrij said:


> SueC. BUT... Curb bits apply more pressure on the poll.


This is a myth as far as most curb bits are concerned. Why don't you try popping your hand under a bridle at the poll when activating the curb and see for yourself?




> It is always said that curb bits are more harsh than simple snaffles.


It is often said, but just because a thing is often said doesn't make it correct. That's why I recommend a good book that looks at the physics of bits, and not at hearsay.




> However - a young horse that is not yet great with turning, neck reining and lots of other things.. ee.. won't work.


A curb bit is obviously not for every young horse, or every situation. But neither is a snaffle. That a curb can't work for a green young horse isn't true either because there are plenty of countries which have riding styles where curbs are default, not snaffles (in parts of South America, Spain etc), and horses are started in them.

The only reason we started discussing bits is because you said your horse was tensing up and raising his head at paces greater than a walk (etc). This is exactly what you would get if a horse was uncomfortable in a snaffle, not necessarily because of the snaffle itself, but perhaps because it is getting jolted in the jaw at these higher paces. It doesn't take much jolting to be uncomfortable because of the direct pressure exerted by snaffle bits on the bars of a horse's mouth - and the average rider doesn't have soft enough hands to go with a horse's movements 100% all the time, especially at the higher paces (and not every good rider is great at that either). This is also why I stopped putting beginner riders on horses in snaffles early on in the piece. I put beginners on bitless or with a soft hackamore or a mild curb bit, and the horse is far more comfortable and isn't getting these direct jolts on the bars of its mouth.

You're no beginner, clearly, but you're looking for a solution to a problem, so I put a few thoughts out there on things you could experiment with. I do hope you find the solution for this problem. Personally I've always found experimenting with different ideas to work better than sticking to just the standard ideas, whether working with horses or anything else.

Now we've discussed bits pretty much to death, and I'm going to give you something less boring to look at for a change of topic. I reckon this girl is around your age and she's made quite a splash in New Zealand jumping bareback:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jBjg717TJc

People growing up on farms in Australia and NZ do a lot of "different" stuff and riding horses full tilt with no saddle or helmet was quite common where I grew up. We even jumped bareback, but not anywhere Alicia's heights!  I had some hard landings on prominent withers, ouch. At the gymkhanas there were always bareback classes: Bareback barrel racing, etc. When you grow up like that, you end up velcroed to your horse bareback. It's a far cry from all the emphasis on safety precautions these days (whether with riding or at playgrounds). But that's another topic!

Nice visiting your journal. I think it's cool you are working with a one-eyed horse and making such nice progress. He's wonderfully handsome, but I think you know that! 

PS: The ladder suggestion was not serious! ;-)


----------



## Cherrij

SueC - I don't trust my balance yet to ride bareback - I admire people who can. I guess over the years I have grown too cautious.. I will ride in my saddle with no stirrups, and I did ride my friend's round mare bareback a couple of times, but only very little trot.. I actually want to climb on my horse bareback at some point, but I guess someone has to throw me up.. 

Yesterday I was extremely proud how calm he was with another horse in the arena - we have never ever done that. Ok, it is the mare he knows, but he panicked when she left to ride and I was still saddling, and then we went to the mounting step and he was my calm pony! 

He is a bit stiff under saddle - he doesn't really want to move out.. I am trying to encourage him right now.. 

His gaits are very soft and I am always amazed how calmly he raises canter - I don't even notice the transition, it is so soft, my body just automatically adjusts to the canter movement and I let him do his thing - I have never asked for canter yet... he does it himself. 

He actually is becoming easier to move off leg, more sensitive, and starts to work in a biiiig circle.. of course, there are discussions about turns, but hey, if I allow his opinion on the ground, why it should be different when I am riding? But he takes great care of me  He is really a lovely pony.. .

Today he had some gymnastics - walked over a line of tyres to get his hind legs thinking, and then we set him free, but nobody filmed.. He actually took a jump or 2 - over 2 tyre height - so about 50 cm? And he is extremely proud about it  Cute pony


----------



## Mercy98

Congrats for staying on at the buck!!


----------



## Cherrij

Mercy98 said:


> Congrats for staying on at the buck!!


I like sticking to the saddle


----------



## Cherrij

https://youtu.be/ht1QzkAFV-0

I suck at embedding videos.. maybe cuz it is "unlisted"? 

Anyway.. my man got unmanned today - girly colors, girly bridle (trying out for size and the rubber bit) 

I still didn't ask for canter.. but he was not extremely stable on his legs with this wet ground.. tried to ask for a little of this and that, but ye.. many many more hours have to be put on him, groundwork and ridden..


----------



## Cherrij

Todays ride was awesome.. check it out here
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/best-ride-575298/#post7399178

it got it's own thread!


----------



## Cherrij

Well, Grand is 5 years old for 4 days already!

I did get conformation, that he was being beaten at his old place. 

I did do some more ST training with him once in the last week. 

Yesterday Grand had a Cardio/gymnastics session - he worked himself up into canter and kept cantering.. and he jumped 2 tyres a couple of times (about 50 cm) and 3 tyres twice (should be around 75 cm, need to go measure).. 

He is becoming a jumping pony too.. He did get himself a liiiitle too excited at some point, but managed to get him to calm down, he was checking me all the time... and afterwards he got to graze in the best spot!


----------



## SueC

Nice clip, Cherrij!  What's the music, by the way?


----------



## Cherrij

SueC said:


> Nice clip, Cherrij!  What's the music, by the way?


I don't know the last music, something random that YouTube offers, to take away the talking we have over the videos  

Grand is a superpony


----------



## Cherrij

Oh he will drive me nuts one day. 

They are tearing down the metal mesh fencing I have around my property. 
So I want to build a wood fence in front of it. 

but that takes time. 

The electric paddock they have right now has limited grass, ok they still eat hay and I bring grass that I pick out of the garden or cut somewhere where I cannot graze them.. 

Sometimes I want to throw them in the orchard, but while the mare stays there, Grand just walks out of there (under the electric line, which has no electricity) and starts being the boss of my yard.. 

Ok, after 2 times he got out today, I took him on the chain and put him near the paddock where the mare can see him.. a few hours later, he has pulled the chain out and gone for a walk.. 

He would not stay there.. So I barely got him together, grabbed the mare and walked them back to the paddock. so they had to stay without grass again. 

Crazy pony..


----------



## Cherrij

I had FUN today!!!


----------



## Cherrij

Oh, and my friend who was with me said that she doesn't want to ride anymore - she wants to DRIIIVEEE!!!.. Shelby was a bit crazy, but we had fun trotting and cantering around..


----------



## Cherrij

I just handed in my master's thesis.. nothing much going.. just life can start again.


----------



## SueC

Congratulations!  You now have a life. Enjoy.


----------



## SueC

Cherrij said:


> I had FUN today!!!


That sure does look good!


----------



## Cherrij

SueC said:


> Congratulations!  You now have a life. Enjoy.


Thanks. Well.. our system is so cool, that on 5th of June, I have to go there and talk with a presentation about my thesis for 15 minutes. then they torture me for another 15 minutes asking questions. Then I get my grades. And graduation is 16th June. Definitely not doing any other weird academic choices..  Might go get some training education etc.. but no more weird stuff.. 

Comon, I wrote my thesis on how well the image of small businesses is represented in one business media - newspaper. 


Shelby is like the best! 
She is a Unicorn, that made it's horn be invisible to human eyes. She is the golden horse. She is just amazing. 

Today we walked 2.5 km to another stable to pick up my carriage (has more seats) and she was in a strange place for the first time, and she saw plenty of horses outside, and they were coming to look at us.. But even though she was stressed and was screaming for them, she stood nicely to be put in the harness and we walked home fine..


----------



## Cherrij

That is how we drive. Just need some clients too 

And this little pony I have to start in the carriage properly (he has been there once) and get him started under a rider too, and then continue his training.


----------



## SueC

What breed is that grey mare, Cherrij? (Excuse me if you mentioned it before.) Looks very solid and powerful! Great photos again.

Good luck with your presentation! Do you get nervous about public speaking at all?


----------



## Cherrij

SueC said:


> What breed is that grey mare, Cherrij? (Excuse me if you mentioned it before.) Looks very solid and powerful! Great photos again.
> 
> Good luck with your presentation! Do you get nervous about public speaking at all?


The mare is supposed to he Lithuanian draft horse.. she is about 15 and something hands.. tiny, but very solid mare! 

I get nervous about explaining stuff to people in academic situations - we have done plenty of presentations, but this time, I will be scrutinised, so I am not happy about it.. but I will have to make do.. 

Most of my friends there have done this presentation before, because in Latvia it is normal to do it by the end of highschool, when you do your bachelors, and then of course the masters... but I did my bachelor in Scotland - so I just had to hand it in..


----------



## Cherrij

This is how you look after a long day in the sun cutting down trees and making fences..


----------



## SueC

Ouch! That looks painful.

Wow, you studied in Scotland? That must have been so interesting! Did you see a lot of Scotland when you were there? Go to the Edinburgh arts events etc? Watch haggis hurling? Learn to play bagpipes?

A lot of my favourite bands hail from the Celtic parts of the world. I also think Karen Matheson, a Scottish singer, has the nicest female singing voice I've ever heard...


----------



## Cherrij

SueC said:


> Ouch! That looks painful.
> 
> Wow, you studied in Scotland? That must have been so interesting! Did you see a lot of Scotland when you were there? Go to the Edinburgh arts events etc? Watch haggis hurling? Learn to play bagpipes?
> 
> A lot of my favourite bands hail from the Celtic parts of the world. I also think Karen Matheson, a Scottish singer, has the nicest female singing voice I've ever heard...


It is painful today - started last night, even though I am feeding the skin... the heat is still not out of there... 


Well.. I was a boring student. Everything in Scotland is quite expensive, I lived an hour away from Edinburgh, so visiting there for 14 pound return ticket... not my favourite. I did go to all kinds of things in Stirling, where I lived. 
I walked up a mountain, visited the Wallace monument a couple of times and the castle and just wandered the city.. 

Mainly I focused on learning what I like - i did not take full advantage of 4 years in Scotland, but I didn't have too much money to run around with. 



Oh, and Grand and his GF are in the new pastures.. taking pictures today.. yesterday was too dark.


----------



## SueC

That always seems to be the way it goes. In my mid-20s I was going to spend two years in the UK: England, Scotland, Ireland. And I never got past England, because four months after I arrived I went home because a good job came up at home and I got it (with a telephone interview and all). So I never did see Scotland or Ireland in person, which I do regret to this day, and didn't see huge amounts of England either due to time and money constraints. I did spend a lot of time at the London museums and art galleries though, and some time in the Sussex countryside...


----------



## Cherrij

Pics with horses later. Here are some views from University Campus - the ones with the lake. The Bridge is in the city.. I cannot find other shots I had taken at the moment.. 

I feel old. 

I am not old, but I feel old. 

I stayed with the horses till 2:45 am yesterday, drank 2 glasses of red wine, and I feel like I had a bottle of vodka and a truck ran me over. I am guessing that I am physically exhausted and sunburnt, so the wine was not a good idea...


----------



## Cherrij

We took the halters off and watched them talk over the fence.. 

Grand keeps having runny poop, but it is getting firmer again.. it has not been 24 hours yet.. He spends a lot of time walking near the fence line.. and he marks his territory there... 









































































Some of the pretty horses


----------



## Cherrij

Crazy pony when he sees new horses.. 









And chasing away his old buddy, as there are more mares around.. 








He is just too handsome for me to handle!


----------



## Cherrij

yesterday was a bad day. 

Grand was a bad boy. Yes, he looks magnificent in the pictures. 
However - he went nuts when getting closer to the newest mare - then again, he was chasing her away over the fence. 
He was showing off alright, but also chasing his buddy mare away from both sides where other horses were. 

He could not settle in the arena, and even when he seemed calm, he exploded and kicked the masseuse - under her arm, on the side of a shoulderblade. Luckily no big harm, she just needs a few days rest and can keep going again. 

So he had some nice workout - focusing on cantering, doing a couple of jumps.. he ran himself silly, but he got his attention to me - also turning on the forehand a couple of times and backing up. 

I got quite mad, because he also decided to flip directions away from me, getting the lunge line on his neck and ignoring me. 

In the end, he was a nice calm pony and got rinsed with water, cuz he was collecting sweat all over his body. 

Then he kept running with the mares, and apparently in the very evening was running for an hour alone, even when all the horses were calm, eating in their places.. 











This shot from yesterday is the first time I see him so collected and so focused. He is truly magnificent, but not in my hands yet.. 


Today I took him for a straightness training exercise as physically he is almost impossible to tire out, so we focused on slow and precise. 

30 minutes of walk and he is tired. WHY? 
oh, cuz he had to focus like hell! 

1) LFS - Low, Forwards, Stepping under. on a circle. 
2) first baby steps of nice Shoudler in. 
3) First baby steps of Haunches In. 
4) fantastic rotation around forehand with hindlegs crossing over each other on both sides. 
5) Epic walk piruettes in hand, bent to the direction of movement, focused, taking small steps. 
6) while working on Shoulder in away from the fence, got some really neat (EPIC) half pass.. slightly forgot if he was bent to the direction of movement, but he was surely doing leg yield or half pass - with his hindlegs trakcing up to the forehand equally well. I finished on that. 

While doing all that I gave him lots of praise and some breaks to catch his breath and relax, also let him trot around a little on the lunge to release some of the tension building up.. 

He was tired.. he went and checked on his mares, and 20 minutes later he was dosing off in the sunshine.. for the next hour at least.


----------



## Cherrij

Yesterday 4 horses had a workout. 

1) Shelby, the grey mare. She is a lesson pony for a 5 year old kid who just started riding. Great. After the kid I got on and did some things bareback - turning on leg and weight cues, using less of the bit, and we got backing up without reins. And she started learning backing up under saddle just a couple of lessons ago  

2) My friend rode Grand's mare.. lots of work needed, but she started respecting brakes and half halts a lot more, and transitions worked better. 

3) Grand - got pictures of ST training and videos, but need to edit and go through etc.. He is improving. And he is back to his puppy self. 

4) Retro - the pinto. He got a bit mad that we brought him in and asked him to run. Also, a ground pole is perceived as a HUGE jump!

So ye. lots of fun. 

but today I am stressed because tomorrow I have to defend my thesis... FML


----------



## Cherrij

I have become Mg. Sc. Inf. Or Masters of Information and communication science. 

With a busted knee, I could not even properly hug my horse.


----------



## Cherrij

Grand now lives together in the same pasture with the other 3 horses.. 

We just need to build shelter ASAP... hopefully it will work out soon. 

They were quite calm and they stay in pairs. We are worried that neither of the pairs will accept the younger mare.. 









































Retro fell down 








Grand has become quite straight!! And balanced! 
























He chases the 2 year old mare off the fence..


----------



## Cherrij

When they see these fat blobs, basically obese mares, they say Grand is thin.. because when he is running around and chasing things he shows some rib.. but when he stands still you don't see it and there is soft tissue over his ribs. 









































Grand has weird coat patterns when he sweats.. 
































I didn't get enough good pictures but both pairs were trotting sinchronized!


----------



## Cherrij

It might be, and most likely is, that Grand has Curb - hock ligament/tendon injury. Horrible swelling, very lame, impossible to stall, hoping that he is calmer when just with his GF and not the others.. and pond water that we get in the hose is warm.. cannot put ice packs on. painkillers send him off flying, unless in low doses that he still has some pain... 

tough times now.. and never sure with this stuff if it will heal properly


----------



## Cherrij

I missed a visit with Grand yesterday evening, but there was no possibility. and yesterday morning his leg was still very very swollen... the vet is coming tomorrow again. 

But yesterday I officially became a Master in Social Science - information and communication science. I Have no idea how to name it properly 


and my Mr. Dog came home yesterday too, the golden retriever.. My Westie doesnt let him in my room just yet, she growled and said this is her place.


----------



## SueC

Congratulations, well done!

:clap::winetime:


----------



## Cherrij

This journal is sinking because nothing worth speaking of is happening. 

Grand is finished with his first set of meds - but he still seems a little lame and that hock is still pretty thick.. not swollen, just thick. 
Hard to tell what to do now.. I just hope it heals.. 
Even if it doesn't.. as long as he is happy to be a pasture pet and maybe walk with me sometimes.. ehh.. hoping for the best still. 

I have ridden and driven Shelby a few times (well drove just once). 

She can be a handful, but she can be great too. 

Everyone gets their turn every now and then. 

Getting back on track with training the 4 year old to be ridden..


----------



## Bondre

So sorry to hear that Grand has injured himself :-( . Is he any better yet?

Sending hugs for him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cherrij

Bondre said:


> So sorry to hear that Grand has injured himself :-( . Is he any better yet?
> 
> Sending hugs for him.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He seems to be better.. Due to the fact it is the hock that he injured, the tendon was still very thick a couple of days ago. But the heat subdued in the first week. 

Meds are over, but should contact my vet again to re-evaluate.

He doesn't seem lame.


----------



## Cherrij

Vet came over for another horse, but I asked her to look over Grand again - as he is in the big pasture with no meds. She said - no need to give more meds now, especially ones that might take the pain away. He is not very visibly lame, he is a little lame. But the leg is also getting thinner.. 

She said it's happening very slow, but it is happening towards a good end. He is still on lots and lots of holidays..


----------



## Cherrij

This is how they live now  

Lots of Drama! 

The grey mare, Shelby, LOOOOVES Grand. Grand's GF Darty chases every other horse away from him. Retro, the pinto, has bonded with the 2 year old mare.. 

Today we just checked the pasture, turned the hay over (we are making some ourselves) and then took Shelby and Retro for some workout.. Retro jumped a little free, and I managed to get some water on him again - he hates to be washed. Of course, after washing he rolled in the sand.. 

Pics of all that later..


----------



## Gabby7783

Aw Grand is a really pretty horse.


----------



## Cherrij

Grand got cuddles today - finally had enough strength to give him a brush over, comb his mane and tail (thank god for detanglers and his nice hair). 

Rode Shelby for 40 minutes total, I guess.. 
WALK. She turns at the slightest touch of a leg. She can alternate small and big circles easily. She can be walked on the side of the "arena", she can step over a line of tyres. She halts not great still, but she backs up quite great. Walk piruettes didn't work too great today, but she was fantastic. Responsive and actually starting to go into the bit. Also raised a little trot (maybe a circle on each hand total) and rose canter around the arena on each hand. On the last canter, I stayed in the saddle and was almost yelling in happiness - it was so cool grin emoticon Reminded me why I love doing dressage. Ok, her canter still needs a lot of work, but if I sit like that, I can do it better. 

OF COURSE, I have plenty to improve too, I know it.. But days like these give more chance. I tried different things with my weight, and Shelby responded. She is very sensitive, if she can be motivated to do things - I am just being fair and just. 

But you know that feeling when one thing happens, when one thing works great? It gives you WINGS!


----------



## Cherrij

Grand's leg felt a bit thicker than before.. I guess that's cuz at least one of the mares is in heat.. I have no idea if we get it back to at least 90% it was.. 

On the other hand.. 
I rode Shelby for just a little bit and we are getting better with turning and being nice, loose reins and stuff.. Cantered her for the first time in a long time - felt fun on the big field.. Her owner walked and trotted afterwards too.. 

And then I found a way to work better with Retro, who seems to become extremely stubborn and unmotivated when it comes to doing more than he is used to.. I mean he is the first horse who seriously decided to plant his feet and not move any faster than he decides to (for example backing up and hindquarter yielding.. )
When he starts to trot, he is hard to stop, (on the lunge line and free) and canter is even worse.. 

Soo, we are on the lunge line, short, doing lots of different things.. but mainly - Clicker training! It worked like a charm today. When he realised click means good+treat - the more I clicked for stretching trot, the more he did it! He knows that when he is asked to stop and come in he gets treats  Fun boy. He loves eating. Of course, his love for treats doesn't overcome his fear of hoses, but comon, he poked his nose in the hose a couple of times today, so that is good too! 

I guess this might be the way to go with him, and then try with the others if, when needed.


----------



## Cherrij

Lots of things happen, and no things happen.. 

I am offered another horse for the summer, but I am not sure I can handle all that. 
Also, Grand is still on holiday, but need to call the vet for a check-up. 

Now I get to work the others a little more, but one of our saddles is broken (it's twisted an weird).. and the other 2 only fit like Retro and Grand... So the floppy mares we have to ride bareback.. 

This is how they come when they see us.. or hear us call.. 































Grand never steps in the ditch, just halfway down, while others walk in the middle.. 















The Herd....








Riding bareback with this mare for the first time and went for a walk in the forests.. :O Crazy me... I told them I guess I smoked some crack, because I decided to ride that mare bareback..







But then I mounted him too - Retro has had another rider on his back before.. but nothing serious.. So now slowly getting him more used to me on his back, and also getting to work with people..


----------



## Zexious

So many added to the herd!  Love the pics <3


----------



## Cherrij

Zexious said:


> So many added to the herd!  Love the pics <3


We just combined them all for the summer.. still unsure if splitting up for winter or no..


----------



## Zexious

^I think it's great! <3 I'm jealous haha!


----------



## Cherrij

Zexious said:


> ^I think it's great! <3 I'm jealous haha!


I think it is awesome, especially when I cannot do much with my horse, and have to work the others - I can do all at the same time. Give Grand some kisses and then work one or two of the other horses.. Plus Grand has more company and more space for doing nothing... 

The worst part is that he jumps around like crazy... when he shouldn't. which means he is not in pain, but still very slightly lame.


----------



## Cherrij

The vet does not think it is Curb in Grand's hock anymore.. It is still thick, he shows minimal lameness at trot (the hind leg does not track up as well).. flexion test negative on that leg.. She wanted an xray, but consulted another vet, he said to give again the same meds he responded to.. no xray now.. 
And after I dreamt about going for a walk and photoshoot with Grand, his front leg is slightly swollen.


----------



## Cherrij

Yesterday I was giving a lesson on Shelby for the owners daughter.. ooh.. with her it is not easy.. she has issues with stopping the horse, turning well, and sitting trot, etc.. also her hands need work. 
But we managed.. somehow.. 

Then sun came out and we couldn't do anything more as horseflies were around and they irritate all horses.. 
Took a break and then the vet was here and we talked about 100 of things again.. 

Later I decided Retro needs to work a little too - ooh, he was stretching 90% of the trot time and 95% of canter time.. When he starts giving you his best, it makes you feel great and it is awesome. He is a great pony.. 

Then I decided it is not enough (even though I had ridden Shelby for a moment too, to show the girl some stuff).. 
I put the lunging belt on Retro, redid my hair for the helmet and Retro bolted.. Cuz one family member appeared from behind a tree.. He is really a flight pony.. 

Safety FIRST! 










But I got him back, calmed him down, handed the lunge line to his owner and told them to walk to the barrel we use as a mounting block.. And up I got, without a saddle.. walked a couple of circles, tried using the lunge line as a rein for a moment, but he started backing up when I was asking to turn his head.. well, I guess that works too, but I wanted a turn.. I will work on that later, without anyone holding us. He was a great pony and I praised him a thousand times.. 

Today again I went to see Grand, decided I want to give him some snacks and minerals, also meds of course.. and then.. eee.. We walked around for a bit, asked him some simple things to check how well he remembers communicating with me.. It was good, but he felt a bit out of place.. Talked some more, and decided to through the lunging belt on him too.. Same as Retro, nobody has been on him bareback yet.. 
Well, Retro and Shelby are small, i can get on the barrel, put my leg over and I am on them.. 

Grand is 170 cm tall.. He was up to my waist when I was standing on the barrel.. Whoopsies.. I was standing there and contemplating how to get on. he was just turning his head and nudging me.. nibbling my legs.. I tried to get my leg on his back and then pull on - he disliked my leg touching his hindquarters, because I could not raise it high enough..  
So i checked his reaction to weight on his back, patted him all around and popped on him flat on my belly.. He was just standing there and looking at my legs and backside.. I could feel him judging me.. 

Then i gathered myself and sat right up. Yeeey, it felt good.. but man, I have been riding Shelby way too much.. Grand felt extremely narrow, and I had no idea what to do with my legs and how to balance myself on him! 

Why would I want a friesian if I have this neck in front of me? And he is more comfortable to ride than a friesian, at least now..  








But we walked around turned a few times, all with one rein on a rope halter.. And I survived with a happy smile on my face.. 







Nibblin my legs.. as usuall.. and now they were bare!!! 

I have issues with bareback riding, but they seem to be getting better.. I guess I just feel too old for falling down a lot.. so I like my saddle. Luckily it fits Grand and Retro, as they are both green and I prefer a saddle on a very green horse.


----------



## Cherrij

The other day I decided to ride a little. Need to to a bit more groundwork with him again... I did some before riding, but apparently didn't get all his focus.. 

It was kinda alright, apart from when he decided he really needs to turn the other way where the mares are (girls came and took their horses into the "arena" at the same time..).. 

And I had to jump off when they left, because Grand started screaming and barely listening to me on his back.. Need to work through it, but a very soft hackamore is not going to be the thing to wear on his head. 









He is responsive and nice, but he has some things I want to clear up.. Starts to feel like I have given him a little too much freedom and opportunities to voice his opinions.. 
At some points I got nice little circles with him, at some points I could not turn him at all.. and the fact he is so emotional about other horses leaving his sight... ****.. When I can work him properly need to make sure he remembers that I am enough. 

The owner of the land decided to cut the pastures, there are enough weeds growing.. which is kinda good. the bad part is they suprised us, as they said around 12 in the afternoon - We are coming to cut the pasture... 
eee, sorry, we have lots of horsflies and cannot move the horses.. 

Ok, later we moved them to the "arena" and then made a tunnel to their shelter.. the "arena" has enough grass for a while, and yesterday we built another pasture which is regrowing after hay.. But it's not finished yet.. 

But when the tractor is driving around storks come to visit. there were 12 total. 
But the tractor fell into a beaver hole.. old one.. and couldn't get out.. soooooo.. eee.. he didn't finish his job.. The storks were sleeping in the middle of the pasture all waiting for him to keep cutting..


----------



## Cherrij

We got to a pond.. and Grand decided I should swim...  

Well what to do when at 8pm there is still tens of horseflies and +28°C...


----------



## Cherrij

Ehh... I had inspiration to write, now I don't.. I have over heated.. I hate hot weather.. I feel bad in it.. and today was +33°C....

Managed to do smth with Retro this morning.. 
He knows how to walk, stop, turn by yielding hindquarters and also back up.. First time off lunge, third time for me on him I think.. Very smart pony.. Bareback, bitless, barefoot  Crazy us.. 

And I decided to jump on Grand with nothing on his back.. as a bit wobbly, but I trust him to be a safe horse..


----------



## Cherrij

oooh, lots of things happen, but I think I will need to make a picture thread!


----------



## Cherrij

He takes his naps in my lap.. what more can I say? Everyone went to eat, and he stayed napping with his head in my lap.. 
I am crazy in love with this horse. 
No, I cannot ask him to lay down.. No, I haven't really tried.. 
No, I don't work him every day... 

I walk up to him in the morning when he is sleeping, say hi, and I sit next to him.. and he puts his head in my lap.. and gets strokes and kisses.. for being such a great friend.. 









Also, there is a photo thread that I made that recaps all the crazy stuff.. But ye.. Grand is on meds, now I am getting impatient about the xray.. because it bothers me that his leg is not much better after 2 months.. yea, ok, he is not confined or so on.. I don't care.. sometimes in the evening I hop on him bareback, walk a few circles and give him some tasty stuff..

I wish I could nap with him a lot more.. and also when I offer to just lay down..


----------



## Cherrij

What do you do when you come home and it is already dark? You jump in your riding pants and run to horses.. (oh ye, I am allowed to go there whenever I want).. 
Arrive in the pasture with your halter and have 5 horses scare 2 other people, because they suddenly canter towards you... Don't you just love the feeling? 

And then hop on your horse bareback for a walk and just sitting around when he chills and watches others.. and even crazier:
Then jump on a much fatter horse, with completely bare back (Grand had a pad on).. and even trot around! Yea, not really smart.. Oh, it was really dark and it started raining a little.. Not that we cared.. it was an awesome evening.


----------



## Cherrij

Grand went through another test yesterday.. he took my friend's dad for a ride. He was a bit confused about a heavier man on him, but he was walking slowly around the arena, being careful, and trying his best.. They managed leg yield by accident, and Grand even walked over the 30 cm pole that we use to train their legs to raise higher.. I was very proud of my boy


----------



## SueC

Super napping photo, and glad you are enjoying those many magic moments which too often people miss by not looking for them! ;-)


----------



## Cherrij

SueC said:


> Super napping photo, and glad you are enjoying those many magic moments which too often people miss by not looking for them! ;-)


Now they have stopped though - for one, I don't have to go there twice a day, and also, they are moved to another pasture earlier each morning, and they don't sleep that well in that pasture..


----------



## Cherrij

Full moon is amazing! 

















And we had a "dog party" about a week ago or so... 








I think it is easy to tell who is boss.. 








We laughed a lot.. because the Rottweiler visited us, the retriever is my brother's and the Westie is mine, I also have another crossbreed but he is not in the pics.. 

They are all ridiculous.. and putting those 3 breeds together.. just fun.. We wanna go to the sea with them! 


And we confused a couple of people.. 

"Hey guys, we had a Maserati in our yard last Saturday!"
"No way!" 
"Sure, it was black and had 4x4!"
"I don't believe you... "
"but we had a Maserati here!" 

And people sit overly confused... 

Well, that's the perks of having a Rotweiler named Maserati


----------



## Cherrij

When the thunder makes everyone crazy I decided to doodle a little and got a disproportionate Grand out of it.. I guess his front got smaller, and hind end bigger, cuz I want to see him with a bigger hind end


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Cherrij said:


> What he manages to do with his legs I shall never understand.


That pic looks like he is 'pacing' the fore and hind legs on each side move together, as opposed to the trot which is where diagonals move together. If he does that when you ride him it is veerry uncomfortable 

In harness racing 'pacers' generally wear hobbles, though many of them will pace without them.

I love your horse and enjoy reading your journal


----------



## Cherrij

ShirtHotTeez said:


> That pic looks like he is 'pacing' the fore and hind legs on each side move together, as opposed to the trot which is where diagonals move together. If he does that when you ride him it is veerry uncomfortable
> 
> In harness racing 'pacers' generally wear hobbles, though many of them will pace without them.
> 
> I love your horse and enjoy reading your journal


He used to pace occasionally, but then he got out of it. And it was actually quite comfortable.. just weird


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Cherrij said:


> Spring lunging time - YouTube
> 
> Spunky monster.
> 
> Lunge with blind side towards me. - YouTube
> 
> Only watching the video when uploaded I noticed, that he had crossed the canter for a while, but crossed back, which is good to know, that he crosses back, and I managed to stop the canter when it was correct...
> 
> Kinda cannot wait to sit that canter, but that will be 6 months at least


He's looking great, and going so well, looks very relaxed on the lunge. Congratulations on your work and achievements with Teddy and Grand.

I'm gradually reading through your journal, its better than watching a 'soap' on tv!! Look forward to getting up to date 


:gallop:


----------



## Cherrij

ShirtHotTeez said:


> He's looking great, and going so well, looks very relaxed on the lunge. Congratulations on your work and achievements with Teddy and Grand.
> 
> I'm gradually reading through your journal, its better than watching a 'soap' on tv!! Look forward to getting up to date
> 
> 
> :gallop:


Thank you very much! I am glad some people enjoy this journal. 


Today Grand seemed not to be lame, but a little off. But just as I was asking him to yield his hindquarters for me, I noticed that his stifle is swollen... I guess someone kicked him again.. darn ponies.. possibly the 2 year old that has been sticking to him like glue since she was in heat... 

Apparently yesterday she was kicking at his head and biting him when he was taking a nap, laying down... then Shelby saved him and chased that mare off and let Grand have his beauty sleep.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Cherrij said:


> Today is a very special day! Apart from my lil brother turning 18 today (I am not with him, he lives with mom in another country),
> GRAND TURNED 4!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is a big boy now
> At first he gets to eat some flowers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And has to pose for a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So my goddaughter can also get a photo with him..
> 
> only then we let him eat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the end it was even a little too much carrots and apples - dropped them in the grass, he cleared some up and then just stomped on them and continued mowing my lawn
> 
> He is a cute little baby.. remember when comparing us, I am 175 cm, so how tall is he?
> Sadly no big and nice photoshoot as we have been having 4 seasons in 1 day  There was wet snow in the morning, then some sunshine, then some rain, lots of wind, now there was heavy rain, i think there was some hail, mixed with sunshine and so on. Hard to find time for a photoshoot when also renovations are going on..
> 
> Soon enough I can take photos of him outside too
> 
> by the way, I am seeing dapples on him? Are you?


I don't know if it is just my computer - but sometimes the photos don't load 
:sad:


----------



## Cherrij

ShirtHotTeez said:


> I don't know if it is just my computer - but sometimes the photos don't load
> :sad:


I don't see them in your quote either, I don't know why they have gone missing.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Cherrij said:


> I am glad I took him.
> 
> Even though I am still waiting for the vet to come and do hindquarter stability tests, I will keep him forever no matter what. Even if we cannot achieve ridden heights.
> I have accepted the worst - that he might be unable to carry me comfortably, even though, there is a chance, that he just needs more work on balance.


Hi Cherrij

A couple of questions. You call Grand a pony but say he's so big. What is his height?

I'm not sure why you think he needs 'hindquarter stability tests' has he shown some sort of problem? The impression I get is that he just has a bit of problem on wet or icy ground. The vet will always encourage a consultation 'just to be sure' but it gets pretty costly.

I can only go by what I've seen but I see no reason for Grand to not carry you. (I have watched every video  )

Don't be too hasty to ditch the Masters. You can do it.. Kia kaha (be strong) 

You're doing great. (I know, i'm still ten pages behind - but catching up!!)

:gallop: :gallop: :gallop: :gallop:


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Cherrij said:


> Done it a few times, sometimes he seems to enjoy it.. Will try again next time I work with him..
> 
> Thank you for the compliments.. I know he is not perfect, and he is a horse who LOVES being heavy on the forehand and being a tad lazy...
> The thing is.. it might not be his hindquarters, but his feet, as the old farrier let his toes get really long. I am backing them up now, and treating thrush, and also he has had contact with AC and has crystal therapy...
> 
> Nop, no shoes for him.. he was a youngster at the old home, never needed any.. just overgrown feet.


IMO being heavy on the forehand is just inexperience (the horse) and he will learn to become more collected as you progress with riding. 
:apple:


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Cherrij said:


> SueC. BUT... Curb bits apply more pressure on the poll. It is always said that curb bits are more harsh than simple snaffles. I do understand your argument, it is logical and clear. However - a young horse that is not yet great with turning, neck reining and lots of other things.. ee.. won't work.
> 
> Ok, I am mainly working towards dressage work - direct contact, light, forgiving, but constant.. I understand, that to do proper dressage work, I will not be able to work bitless.. though at the moment I don't even know what we will do.. if he will be able to do anything.


The kindest bits are mullen bits, the ones with the curved mouthpiece allow more room for the tongue - we used to call them half moon bits but when I googled that there were all sorts of ugly bits and I would hate for you to get the wrong idea!! The thicker the bit the easier on the mouth. 

Curb bits are more harsh than snaffles, and should never be used by beginners. I think you are beyond beginner and if a little worried could use it first when you are with your instructor. It is your hands that determines how harsh the bit is. An alternative is a pelham, which gives the snaffle rein and the curb rein in one bit. Both curb and pelham come in mullen mouth so you don't have to have the port (centre arch).

SueC's explanation on the curb is very interesting. Try a few and see what suits you and Grand.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Cherrij said:


> I missed a visit with Grand yesterday evening, but there was no possibility. and yesterday morning his leg was still very very swollen... the vet is coming tomorrow again.
> 
> But yesterday I officially became a Master in Social Science - information and communication science. I Have no idea how to name it properly
> 
> 
> and my Mr. Dog came home yesterday too, the golden retriever.. My Westie doesnt let him in my room just yet, she growled and said this is her place.


Congratulations on your Masters. I hope you had a great celebration 

:winetime:


----------



## Cherrij

ShirtHotTeez - I will try to answer... 

I all all the horses here ponies, even though Grand is the biggest, 170+ cm. The brown mare is registered bigger, he looks to be the bigger one, could be the neck and head though.. 

Our horses start from 155 cm and go upward  

The problems of his hindquarters were explained - and have led to a long term hock injury - he fell on dry grass in a turn.. we guess it is that.. maybe something else.. as his hock swelled up around 30 hours after the fall... 

At the moment waiting for the vet again.. 

Grand's bit is alright and he starts to accept it more.. last few times he was chewing it for the first 10 minutes quite a bit, and then he calmed down and was carrying it alright.. So no worries there for now, just need to buy bigger sizes for him and Shelby, they have outgrown their bits.. 
We need at least 15.5 cm now.. 

Thanks about the masters


----------



## Cherrij

I have a job.. and less time for everything else. AAAAAAA.. 

And the job is not linked with my studies at all, but pays more than I would get as a project manager assistant or some PR assistant.. 

I am a woodcut/furniture restaurateur - At the moment we are working on some old windows, to make them look great, like new, but old  

It is time consuming and very precise job, and I have only worked for three days now.. so we will see what happens next


----------



## SueC

ShirtHotTeez said:


> The kindest bits are mullen bits, the ones with the curved mouthpiece allow more room for the tongue - we used to call them half moon bits but when I googled that there were all sorts of ugly bits and I would hate for you to get the wrong idea!! The thicker the bit the easier on the mouth.


All this is relative. The kindest bit is the one that most comfortably fits the horse-rider combination. Mullen and port bits are often good shapes, but not for all horses. I think you'd appreciate Tom Roberts' analysis of mullen versus port, he thinks the port is generally more likely to be comfortable, depending on the type of port. The mullen tends to put more pressure on the bars of the mouth.

It's true that thicker bits are often more comfortable than thinner ones, because they spread force over greater area than thinner bits. But, if the rider applies less force to the thinner bit, this becomes less of a consideration - to a point. And above a certain point, a bit that's too thick also becomes uncomfortable to accommodate in the mouth.




> Curb bits are more harsh than snaffles, and should never be used by beginners.


This is demonstrably and blatantly untrue. It's just horse folklore. I personally won't give a snaffle to a beginner rider because it most directly transfers shock to the horse's jaw, while a curb bit buffers that shock. It's simple physics, and borne out completely by my own observations of horses and riders over the last three decades, as well as by a number of people of far greater experience than myself who wrote books on bits after a lifetime of experience, and with a very good understanding of physics, which is sadly lacking in the general public. I again would say, read "Horse Control and the Bit" (Tom Roberts) or a similar book on the physics of bits thoroughly before passing judgement on snaffles versus curbs. Even my German riding critique book from the 1970s, written by an eminent and by then aged equestrian, mentioned these myths and showed photographs which demonstrated otherwise.

I do totally agree with you that people should find what's best for them and their horse. This can be done experimentally, but we should not be excluding curb bits from the list for reasons of folklore or prejudice.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

SueC said:


> All this is relative. The kindest bit is the one that most comfortably fits the horse-rider combination. Mullen and port bits are often good shapes, but not for all horses. I think you'd appreciate Tom Roberts' analysis of mullen versus port, he thinks the port is generally more likely to be comfortable, depending on the type of port. The mullen tends to put more pressure on the bars of the mouth.
> 
> It's true that thicker bits are often more comfortable than thinner ones, because they spread force over greater area than thinner bits. But, if the rider applies less force to the thinner bit, this becomes less of a consideration - to a point. And above a certain point, a bit that's too thick also becomes uncomfortable to accommodate in the mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is demonstrably and blatantly untrue. It's just horse folklore. I personally won't give a snaffle to a beginner rider because it most directly transfers shock to the horse's jaw, while a curb bit buffers that shock. It's simple physics, and borne out completely by my own observations of horses and riders over the last three decades, as well as by a number of people of far greater experience than myself who wrote books on bits after a lifetime of experience, and with a very good understanding of physics, which is sadly lacking in the general public. I again would say, read "Horse Control and the Bit" (Tom Roberts) or a similar book on the physics of bits thoroughly before passing judgement on snaffles versus curbs. Even my German riding critique book from the 1970s, written by an eminent and by then aged equestrian, mentioned these myths and showed photographs which demonstrated otherwise.
> 
> I do totally agree with you that people should find what's best for them and their horse. This can be done experimentally, but we should not be excluding curb bits from the list for reasons of folklore or prejudice.


Will get that book, look forward to reading it. My views obviously from my own experiences, and if I was not taught right in the first place its not something I can change in hindsight. 

My worry with a curb or pelham in novice hands is that learners are more often than not, very heavy handed. Manageable when they are in lessons but not when they are hooning round the paddock thinking more of themselves than the horse. Yes I am getting your point about the shock on the jaw and certainly am now taking that on board, remember my views are/have been from years of believing a snaffle to be the kindest bit (and more :cowboy:specificly eggbutt).

I have seen, too often, a poorly schooled pony with a novice kid given a kimblewick for control in place of schooling, which has always made me 'anti' what I have seen as more severe bits.

Will advance my learning when I get hold of your book.

:welcome:


----------



## Cherrij

I rather choose not to give a bit to a beginner rider. Of course, the horse has to be trained to respond to a halter too.. 

But then again there are plenty of riders who make horses ignore the bit.. 



Today Grand was a little too spunky for me to walk him bareback, so I got off and asked him to run some - he decided to trot after a cat today with me on his back, and pulled his head down and shook it around - that usually means some really wonky movements and possible bucking, which I do not want when I am bareback with slightly wobbly legs because I just had trimmed his front feet!!! 
I actually want to make pics of them now, because apart from the Thrush that we still cannot kill properly, his hoof structure is starting to look a lot better! 

When I made him run, he picked up a circle around me and stayed there, trotting and looking at me, and when I asked to canter with the blind eye to me, he went in a very slow, collected canter in a perfect circle around me.. i was kinda amazed. And didn't seem to be lame at all>... 


Finally had time to ride Retro too (see, when you work you spend your weekends very well ) And after a quick lunge I was on top of him. Today he was a bit stubborn about walking forwards and actually turning, but we got some good moves, so I asked his owner to take him on the lunge and asked him to trot! 
Whipppyyyy - what a nice trot, and he even stretched down.. I rode him not to disturb his movement and praised him A LOT! He is a cute pony  (technically a horse.. ) 

And when letting them all back to the pasture I decided to crack the whip and give them an incentive to be silly - to run an gallop like crazy horses do... some of them enjoyed the idea!


----------



## SueC

ShirtHotTeez said:


> Will get that book, look forward to reading it. My views obviously from my own experiences, and if I was not taught right in the first place its not something I can change in hindsight.
> 
> My worry with a curb or pelham in novice hands is that learners are more often than not, very heavy handed. Manageable when they are in lessons but not when they are hooning round the paddock thinking more of themselves than the horse. Yes I am getting your point about the shock on the jaw and certainly am now taking that on board, remember my views are/have been from years of believing a snaffle to be the kindest bit (and more :cowboy:specificly eggbutt).
> 
> I have seen, too often, a poorly schooled pony with a novice kid given a kimblewick for control in place of schooling, which has always made me 'anti' what I have seen as more severe bits.
> 
> Will advance my learning when I get hold of your book.
> 
> :welcome:


Hi SHT, yeah, we're learning from our own experiences obviously, it's just that a lot of people won't try for themselves certain things that they have been told by particular horse lores is "wrong", and so a lot of horses who might be more comfortable in a curb never have the opportunity as their riders continue in the dogma that "snaffle is kindest and best". Some people have never ridden in a padded hackamore with a leather chinstrap and not even played with it on a horse's face with fingers under the noseband and chin strap when engaging the lever to see how gentle it actually is and yet they continue to say, "I'd never use anything like that, it's so harsh!" :icon_rolleyes:

It's so much better when people try things for themselves (and obviously do it properly - no point riding in curbs if a person doesn't take great care with fitting the chin chain properly and checking that nothing is pinched during the rotation of the bit, because that, and it's unfortunately not uncommon, can cause a lot of grief that is them mistakenly put down to the bit being inherently harsh rather then inexpertly fitted).

And it's because learners have tendencies to be heavy handed that I wouldn't put them in a snaffle. Bitless is a nice starting point and the buffering of a mild curb bit will be appreciated by many horses when a novice rider progresses to a bit - or at least a plastic Happy Mouth snaffle which is usually a nicer next step than a metal one. I've seen so many horses with heads up and necks cramped and hollow backs trying to evade the pain of the metal on the bars of their mouths in riding schools where beginners are in snaffles. When I've taught beginner riders, I've spared my horses this discomfort.

Pelhams are good bits for polo precisely because they are kinder bits than snaffles for this kind of rapid start-stop-turn sport, and the horses don't have to freak out from regular painful shocks to the jaw.

It's great being anti severe bits - I am too. It's just that it's not quite so straightforward to tell a mild bit from a severe one as people often think. There's a lot of misinformation about, and so much depends on mouth conformation, bit fitting, rider and situation. Snaffles are perfect for some horse-rider combinations in various disciplines - but there are other bit and bitless options that are gentle and worthy of consideration. It would be a shame if people didn't try a range of things themselves and just stuck to whatever they'd been programmed to believe. But often, that's precisely what people do. This is a general whinge BTW - I am pretty positive that you are going to try things for yourself, seeing that you're so pro self-education! 

And thus ends my bits post for today... ;-)

Apologies, Cherrij, I'm going to stop going on about bits now!


----------



## SueC

For Cherrij and SHT,

I just wanted to post something fun for you both after all that tedious theory! ;-)

So here goes:

Traditional Bavarian Bareback Ox Racing:










You can look this up, it's for real, championships and everything. I was born in Bavaria, so now you know why I'm a little loopy! ;-) ...but I've never ridden an ox bareback. Horses yes, ox no, even though we have a very nice ox called Batman. Any of you ridden something non-equine?


----------



## Cherrij

SueC - I think I have been on a cow... My great grandma rode a pig by accident - it ran through her legs and she rode the pig around the yard for a moment, backwards.. I stick to horses.. oh, and been on a camel once or twice.. 

but cows have very very bony backbones.. don't want to sit there.. I think my aunt put me on her cow when walking home from the fields to milk her..


----------



## SueC

You might like to try a beef breed ox then, it's more padded than a dairy breed!


----------



## Zexious

Sue--I know I've said this before, but I want a cow in my life for Traditional Bavarian Ox Racing xD


----------



## Cherrij

Grand was a funny horse today... I put an elastic bandage around his hindquarters to the lunging girth - he had enough spunk to throw some bucks in.. maybe at some point i get the time to upload some videos, but for now I can just tell how crazy he went.. 

The moment I asked him to start walking with the bandage on (I have done this to him before, but in spring.. ) he exploded. However, today he had some very floaty trot and he even tried bolting around the small arena in canter.. Crazy pony.. didn't look lame to me and looked like that hind leg is taking the work well.. I had to lunge him a little, because he becomes a bit too energetic and I don't want to ride him bareback like that anymore... I don't want to fall. he doesn't mean it to hurt me, but he just has too much spunk for me at the moment! 

And today... a usual autumn day.. Crazy Latvian people go into forests and, as Saranda put it, intentionally try to poison themselves! What we do? We go collecting mushrooms!!! 
I found about 15 liters of mushrooms today, and was very very happy! and all of that in 3 spots in my own pastures! So big cooking day today! Of course, I only stick to the types of mushrooms I know!


----------



## Saranda

Ah, yes, the time of shrooms has come! I followed a trail ride today and the leader even hopped off her mare very suddenly to pick some mushrooms she had spotted in the undergrowth.  She then rode home, with shroom stems dangling from her pockets.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

SueC said:


> For Cherrij and SHT,
> 
> Any of you ridden something non-equine?


Just a bike 

oh i did ride a sheep once. it ended badly


----------



## Cherrij

Saranda said:


> Ah, yes, the time of shrooms has come! I followed a trail ride today and the leader even hopped off her mare very suddenly to pick some mushrooms she had spotted in the undergrowth.  She then rode home, with shroom stems dangling from her pockets.


At first I saw there only will be a few.. so was gonna carry them in my hands... but when I saw the rest.. I ran for the bucket!


----------



## SueC

ShirtHotTeez said:


> Just a bike
> 
> oh i did ride a sheep once. it ended badly


:rofl: For whom?...

PS: Completely restraining myself not to make references to NZ jokes here! ;-)


----------



## Cherrij

SueC said:


> :rofl: For whom?...
> 
> PS: Completely restraining myself not to make references to NZ jokes here! ;-)


NZ jokes probably are impossible to understand for someone like me.. from the northern hemisphere


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

SueC said:


> :rofl: For whom?...
> 
> PS: Completely restraining myself not to make references to NZ jokes here! ;-)


I can take it


----------



## Cherrij

ShirtHotTeez said:


> I can take it


I cannot, I am going CRAZEEE!!  LOL

no, but really, i think I am going nuts again. 
I cannot go to sleep on time, then I cannot wake up, then I am stiff and cranky all morning, my appetite is bad at the moment.. 
MY Westie is too happy when the alarm rings... 

Yesterday went to feed "snacks" to horses and check them all over... All take their "spice" snacks pretty easily.. 

Then imagine feeding granulated minerals to the only horse who does not know how to lick your hand because she always grabs food. So that was interesting.. I still have my fingers and can type. 

Some of them decided it's much nicer to wait to be handfed, rather than look on the ground.. but everyone got a hug and a pat, just the nasty mare got some punches as she tried to flatten another horse right next to me..


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Too much study, not enough riding?

Seriously, if you working your mind a lot and no exercise it is very hard to wind down.


----------



## Cherrij

ShirtHotTeez said:


> Too much study, not enough riding?
> 
> Seriously, if you working your mind a lot and no exercise it is very hard to wind down.


I am working both physically and with my mind to get my job done.. 
Too little riding is for sure, now the arena is flooded probably, so cannot ride.. but don't have any real energy after work for riding either.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

I hope it is all good for you soon


----------



## Cherrij

Ohhh... finally we got proper lights at work (I hope).. but that meant they ruined our plans and we left about an hour earlier, because the electrician was working right on top of our work space. 

Because of leaving earlier, we could be home when there is still some more light outside and so we grabbed our horses and went for a ride, at walk, in the small arena.. bareback. Ok, I used the lunging girth on grand, but mainly cuz I didn't have any old pants with me, so I didn't want to get my jeans dirty! 

Grand was awesome - turning, sidepassing, being fantastic! At first I let him run a bit free, to check up and so on, he was floating again.. and then he took the bit for like the third time without a fuss, no fighting, nothing.. just taking it out he pulled his head out too fast and banged a tooth on the bit.. 

he is the thinnest in the herd and everyone worries about him - I just say he is sporty and feed him some extras after work. 

And just walking around with your horse and laying on his back, sniffing his neck and mane gives you SO MUCH ENERGY!!! it's awesome..


----------



## Cherrij

Friday, I would rather forget... 

First off, ok, we laughed at work, but I had tragic windows to restore - I mean they had holes and they were just horrible.... Ok, worked with that.. 

At 5 pm my friend gets a phone call from home - Horses are out! 

My face paled in a second I guess, and we just grabbed our stuff and left... Well, no point really, because we were stuck in traffic for 1 hour barely able to cross the city, and then when got out of the city it was a matter of minutes to get home, but in the mean time my friends aunt got the horses home.. they wouldn't let them be caught, she tricked them with bread and with neighbours blocking the roads.. 


The electric tape was broken, but it looked suspicious, like too sharp of a cut.. and a pole was broken, the line pulled out of a couple of poles... and the whole electric generator just thrown around.. 

We have suspicion 1) They got caught in the fence pulled it apart and went for a run.. 2) a deer or a moose came around (also looks like 2 mares could be in heat) and tore the fence down.. 

They spent the night and half of the next day in the big Arena, with hay for food, and then we only fixed the fence. Need to run and check them this morning. 

They all were covered in dried sweat marks by the time we got home.. 
And all looked very tired and with wobbly legs.. but none of them wanted to beg for scratches this time, they knew they have done something wrong.. 

That all meant I had to trim the hooves of one of the mares - she was due for a trim but this "walk" ended up with her having cracked hooves... but at least the hooves were quite easy to trim this time - the sole was hard, but the walls were easier to trim - a month ago some hooves were like stones and I had NO idea how to trim them properly... 

And that mare refuses to stand with her hind legs in the "farrier" position.. So my friend holds the leg lower and I trim from behind... otherwise I am tired and bruised before I have managed to trim one hind leg.. and we cannot figure out why the mare does this.. she plain out refuses to stand - she starts pulling the leg out or falling down.. she was worse before.. the vet cleared her.. but even when she gets a smack on her backside she doesn't stop this behaviour.. 


None of the horses are lame, 4 got worked a little yesterday.. 

Grand had an interesting mood, but he trotted and cantered fine, and even jumped our fat pole a couple of times just to see how he is feeling... looks like he will be sound for now, just the hock joint is still thick..


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

There is a good chance the mare has got away with that behaviour for a long time so it is just a habit. 

I had a mare like that once, and being a broodmare didn't get her feet picked up everyday.


----------



## Cherrij

ShirtHotTeez said:


> There is a good chance the mare has got away with that behaviour for a long time so it is just a habit.
> 
> I had a mare like that once, and being a broodmare didn't get her feet picked up everyday.


We have a feeling it is a habit, but we barely have the strength to hold that leg when she starts being very wobbly.. 
All neurological and physical issues are ruled out - ok, she has wonky hind legs, but comon - I hold the leg for a few minutes to trim with the nippers, then i let it go, then I take knives, and again let go, and then take the rasp. It is never too long for her to hold her legs - but ye, her owner didn't even know how high to hold the leg for the farrier  

That is why I like the 3 horses I work with more - Grand, Shelby and Retro, because I make sure they hold their legs fine, or at least okish, so that I can trim without hurting myself. 



I am sad noone takes pics of me, because even though I had the completely wrong attire and my horse was dirty, I hopped on bareback, walked around in the halter. I played both with reins and without using the reins, he does fine, apart from in the end he wanted to stop at the mounting block, but he stops and turns his hindquarters away, and that annoyed me to hell, so I got a bit angry with him.. but we managed to stop fine and I got off.. But before that I hugged him a lot and layed on his back, used his active walk to strengthen my back.. My friend made ground poles for us, but he drops them with his right front or right hindleg... he can jump, but he won't walk or trot over poles that are raised off the ground... he just kicks them about.. 


Also... amazing moment.. reins free and my horse was backing up! I was soooo happeeee!


----------



## Cherrij

My super "thin" horse... 








Compared to the other fatties.. 








Compared to the 2 year old.. 








Retro! 

































Yesterday running 
















Me trimming those horrible hooves!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

He looks great


----------



## Cherrij

I know he is on the thinner side of himself, but he was like that last september too (though in October he was for a week in a different stable, and then boxed up here for a week - he lost weight quick..) but I managed to get him back up.. 

And now also, he gets up to 2 lbs of feed in the evening, at the moment just sunflower meal. If he doesn't start gaining, I will add more.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

What part of Latvia do you live? Have been looking at a map - just broadening my geography since I have been speaking to someone from that part of the world 

:cheers:


----------



## Cherrij

ShirtHotTeez said:


> What part of Latvia do you live? Have been looking at a map - just broadening my geography since I have been speaking to someone from that part of the world
> 
> :cheers:


The middle of it.. the best region for crop yielding, apart from my county - we have more like wet marshland, even though lots of crop yields this year - wheat, barley was everywhere, potatoes.. 

I have lots of sunflowers and quite a bit of pumpkins.


----------



## Cherrij

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AnPZn48fKq0&feature=youtu.be

A video of Floaty Grand from last week.. Don't have the energy to write a big post today.. lots of things happened and my legs are very tired.


----------



## Cherrij

A crazy girl rode my horse today.. She asked me to remove the bridle, otherwise she has to hold the reins in her hands... 

And so she walked around our small arena.. and then I asked Grand to trot with me, and he did, so she trotted around... though he was not too keen about it, he did it.. A couple of times he refused to move, but we got him moving  

The rest, another day..


----------



## Cherrij

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gTFxJwPkHU

Grand yesterday going bonkers! We were hauling hay, so didn't ride him till the car left again, because he did get a bit excited about it  

Saturday I rode Grand, he felt a bit off, watched him from the ground - no lameness after a couple of circles. We have now Little S hackamore, which is fine.. it doesn't matter much what you put on his head - if he decides NOT to turn, he won't  

However, he kinda bolted for the first time, as in he increased canter speed when I did not ask, but I survived and stopped and turned him without the ABS working and crashing into the fence.. So that was fun.. I got a bit mad about his .. unability to focus when we are on the big arena, but that is just about doing more work there.. 


I rode Retro too - he refused to go anywhere, refused to do anything.. just stood and grazed with me.. Of course he will follow his momma, but when he has to move with just me on his back he gets a bit sticky... So kinda tried to work on that, and eventually we had the second trot on him, I do have videos, but I have not uploaded them or even watched them myself. he was a lot stickier, didn't want to move out that much, didn't stretch. 

I guess he feels more comfortable trotting on the lunge than plodding around with me freely... But he is a nice pony. 

He DID BOLT though... something scared him, and that is a habit of his - bolt blindly. Normally, when you are on the ground you cannot gather him, he drags any ropes out of your hands and off he is.. 

This time it was about 4 steps in canter and we came to a stop. Nothing happened... I stayed on and he didn't panic about all this.. So I guess cantering him eventually won't be a problem.. 

I ride him bitless, still! 

So lots of things happen...


----------



## Cherrij

Thursday evening when feeding vitamins from hand I almost lost my right thumb! because that bitchy mare almost bit it off.. 
Now I quit feeding her from hand. 

When she is alone, no other horses and no food around, she can be a nice horse... 

Though she has lost A LOT of muscle tone and has become stiffer... 


Grand on the other hand becomes a bit chubbier, but he is a pain in the *** to ride at the moment.. I have no idea what has gone wrong.. but I need to figure it out.. 

Also his leg doesn't work 100%


----------



## Cherrij

Hello everybody! Today was a special day. At first I thought I will have no time for anything and will just feed some extras to my horse, but then I had some time in the dusk to do something. At first it was just about stretches - I cleaned my horse, put on the girth (bareback pad with the lungeing girth) and did some back stretches, tucking in the haunches and started on the legs. I took left front leg and stretched it, and Grand enjoyed it, and then I took the right front leg and pulled it back a little at first and was going to pull it out front, when I don't know what happened...
Grand stretched downwards with his whole body and then his hindquarters just hit the ground.. and there he lay, very content with himself, just looking around and not minding anything at all.. 3 meters away was my friend with her young mare, and they just stared at us.. 
Then I laughed that Grand finally heard that I have been wanting to find a way to communicate laying down to him when I ask.. and he did it.. 
I am sure it is 50/50 accident or asked.. but gives me hope to try again..
So ye, we were just laying about on the ground, I was enjoying his calm self, and he was not gonna get up at all.. afterwards I really had to urge him to get up, which he did and just stood still like nothing at all had happened... we finished the stretches with his hind legs, waited a bit more for the young mare to finish her snacks, and I asked him to move around a little, free, took the halter off too..
Afterwards I just draped a rope around his neck like a cordeo and jumped on his back for the first time with nothing on his head. Oh my, what an experience.. 
My friend had asked me to remove his bridle before, but I had never been on him like this..
At first his mood showed - he was kinda not into carrying me around today.. he did this yesterday to - refusing to go forwards.. he will back up or plain ignore me, but he won't go forwards.. My friend helped a little from the ground, I managed some trot and we raised canter too! His right side was nice and comfy, but his left side was either cross canter or counter canter as usual - it was too dark to tell and I have not felt his weird canter for a long time...
At one moment he decided to change direction and I could do nothing about it, and my friend wanted to block him and make him go the other direction, before I managed to say that it's dangerous because he was with the blind side to her and usually that means ABS and huge jump in the other direction. Of course he saw her, stopped turned and went on bucking. I am glad my girth has a strap to it that I held on for dear life.. and we continued after a moment as usual... he actually started listening to me asking to increase gait.
I am still amazed that he would lay down like that, but with him happiness always happens! Of course afterwards we cooled down just following my friend and I did some stretches for myself, and then he got his snacks... and we took him back to his herd in complete darkness and fog..


And I love his brakes - from canter I ask by voice and body to slow down and he can almost stop straight away.. if I don't ask to keep trotting he will walk two steps and stop after canter..


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Cherrij said:


> Hello everybody! Today was a special day. At first I thought I will have no time for anything and will just feed some extras to my horse, but then I had some time in the dusk to do something. At first it was just about stretches - I cleaned my horse, put on the girth (bareback pad with the lungeing girth) and did some back stretches, tucking in the haunches and started on the legs. I took left front leg and stretched it, and Grand enjoyed it, and then I took the right front leg and pulled it back a little at first and was going to pull it out front, when I don't know what happened...
> Grand stretched downwards with his whole body and then his hindquarters just hit the ground.. and there he lay, very content with himself, just looking around and not minding anything at all.. 3 meters away was my friend with her young mare, and they just stared at us..
> Then I laughed that Grand finally heard that I have been wanting to find a way to communicate laying down to him when I ask.. and he did it..
> I am sure it is 50/50 accident or asked.. but gives me hope to try again..
> So ye, we were just laying about on the ground, I was enjoying his calm self, and he was not gonna get up at all.. afterwards I really had to urge him to get up, which he did and just stood still like nothing at all had happened... we finished the stretches with his hind legs, waited a bit more for the young mare to finish her snacks, and I asked him to move around a little, free, took the halter off too..
> Afterwards I just draped a rope around his neck like a cordeo and jumped on his back for the first time with nothing on his head. Oh my, what an experience..
> My friend had asked me to remove his bridle before, but I had never been on him like this..
> At first his mood showed - he was kinda not into carrying me around today.. he did this yesterday to - refusing to go forwards.. he will back up or plain ignore me, but he won't go forwards.. My friend helped a little from the ground, I managed some trot and we raised canter too! His right side was nice and comfy, but his left side was either cross canter or counter canter as usual - it was too dark to tell and I have not felt his weird canter for a long time...
> At one moment he decided to change direction and I could do nothing about it, and my friend wanted to block him and make him go the other direction, before I managed to say that it's dangerous because he was with the blind side to her and usually that means ABS and huge jump in the other direction. Of course he saw her, stopped turned and went on bucking. I am glad my girth has a strap to it that I held on for dear life.. and we continued after a moment as usual... he actually started listening to me asking to increase gait.
> I am still amazed that he would lay down like that, but with him happiness always happens! Of course afterwards we cooled down just following my friend and I did some stretches for myself, and then he got his snacks... and we took him back to his herd in complete darkness and fog..
> 
> 
> And I love his brakes - from canter I ask by voice and body to slow down and he can almost stop straight away.. if I don't ask to keep trotting he will walk two steps and stop after canter..



He is such a character!! 

have lightened pic just a bit - hope thats ok


----------



## Cherrij

I am the bad one apparently. 

Today one fence post was AGAIN pulled out of the place and dropped down so all 5 went for a walk. My friend's BF luckily got them back in. 

But, this is signature move of Darty! She just pulls the posts out by her teeth and leaves. OK, this could be resolved theoretically with 2 electric lines on being on the very top of the post.. but they have chewed many of the posts very close to the electric lines.. 

And with my thumb still hurting from her bite, I asked the owner what she is planning for winter.. 
Explained to her that it is not fun to lose work hours running home to fix the fences again and the fact that I could not work on friday because my thumb didn't work the way I needed it to work! 

So she says she is looking for another place.. 

but comon... All the other horses don't bite, they are polite around people, and they don't endanger people. 
Darty's owner hasn't been here for 3 weeks (!!) again, and the mare is getting worse. She has also lost a lot of her topline, whilst still being fat and her manners are gone. She will always find something to make a hussle about and just make noise and scare everyone away. 
My friend's family are scared to go to their horses when she is around, and overall not too happy with this. Neither am I.. 

I guess I am the bad one, as I don't want to kill my nerves.. but hey - with my 20 years around horses I have never seen a horse acting like this. Ok, I know one mare who will kill any human who is not her owner that come near, but noone annoys her and she is kept at a safe distance from people.. 
We have kids and families coming around and we cannot even safely let them pet the herd, because one of them will make chaos there.. 

It's getting to borderline light neglect for not spending time with her horse.. 

At the beginning of the summer she tells me Grand has to be worked like every day, because he is so tense and crazy, and now when he had like 3 months basically off, he still remembers what he knows, and he still has most of his muscle.. Whilst her mare has NO manners and loses muscle, even though there is still enough grass and they don't touch the fresh hay! 

Many things bother me, I have voiced my concerns, the owner doesn't care much about it.. I offered my knowledge that I paid for - she doesn't care... 
I work my horse from the ground regularily, and sometimes for my own benefit I just hop on to walk him and help my back move and feel better. 
She just arrives 3-4 weeks after not being there and expects the mare to listen. When the mare pushes her around on cleaning time, feeding time, any time.. and still cannot hold her legs for trimming... 

looots of things..


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

I think that when you are not happy with how things are at your own place, it is quite reasonable to change them. If that means your boarder has to leave then so-be-it. Sounds like she is disrespecting you, and you don't have to allow it. Good luck with sorting it.


----------



## Cherrij

ShirtHotTeez said:


> I think that when you are not happy with how things are at your own place, it is quite reasonable to change them. If that means your boarder has to leave then so-be-it. Sounds like she is disrespecting you, and you don't have to allow it. Good luck with sorting it.


I have a feeling she has had something against me for a while now. Ok, I know one thing I did without her.. 

But basically.. I laughed my face off, when she placed an advert looking for new home - A bossy, but not evil mare, who LOOOVES attention and food is looking for new home, where she can RUN RUN RUN! 
Also, Mommy is willing to pay more than she pays here, so everything is well.. 


Wait a minute - she could barely afford my price, and never has the money to come and visit her horse, and yes, that mare LOVES food and attention.. 

but.. she HATES running.. 
I mean everyone BUT the owner sees that the mare would LOVE to stand next to the whole stack of winter hay and just eat there... and not move...at all.


----------



## Cherrij

Whoops... we have disappeared.. 
Last weekend nothing much happened, over the week I jumped on Grand and Shelby to just walk around.. 
The brown mare who was making everyone angry left yesterday.. I am relieved - my her of 4 is very chilled now and guests can safely feed them apples without the fear of being trampled.. 

Grand and Shelby worked a bit yesterday - for an hour they carried people - both had 4 different people on them yesterday. 
Shelby carried 3 kids, and my friend, and Grand carried two adults, me, and my friend.. Of course all one by one.. 
I had some visitors who wanted pony rides.. Both horses behaved quite nicely, apart from the fact that Grand just wanted to be with me and Shelby wanted to stand in her parking spot  

But everyone liked them. 
Today two people walked on Shelby and fell in love with her..


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Hi Cherrij

I hope all is well with you.

A forum member (JoyinDriving) has posted a thread 'Experience with blind horse?' and I thought of you. If you have time I am sure she would love to hear your experience.

regards
Lyn


----------



## Cherrij

Hey, I am alright, just a busy bee! 

Saturday we had rodeo horses, but everyone is fine 










I had guests again, and Grand and Shelby had to work a little.. And they both decided to be P-i-t-a... So I got on Grand to ask him to be nice and got a couple of bucks. And then I slapped his butt with the stick and got a couple of more bucks. Got off, Lunged him, made him think HARD and fast, and then got back on and rode peacefully... He refused to listen to strangers tho... 

And Shelby apparently tried to buck again too


----------



## Cherrij

Guess what? After the rodeo I haven't ridden any of the horses. Well ground got frozen, fences have to be built so we can move the horses to my place... and life got in the way.. 

Grand got a couple of ST sessions on the way. We worked on remembering manners, working on stretches, maintaining active rythm in trot, and starting trot on the lunge after backing up... He kinda got it. Once I guess I asked him so energetically that he exploded in canter shaking his whole head and neck! 

Sunday I lunged him in very windy weather, he was quite calm, impossible to get correct left canter, but on the right hand he cantered with his neck quite low. His neck line was not yet even the same as his back, but getting closer.. I wonder was it the wind or he is getting better at his balance.. and I made sure the circle is as big as I can walk along on the lunge at his canter pace.. 

Horses are fluffy and happy!


----------



## Cherrij

Safety first!!! 

Today all 4 of our buddies moved to my home for winter. Well... we don't have winter, but it might come. YOu know when you get tired of driving somewhere else to take care of horses, breaking ice in the pond every evening and morning, bringing warm water from home.. All that stuff... 

Well, the plan was to move them anyway, as we know there were issues with the summer place. 

Sooo, we made our horses very visible, had a car in front, a car behind, and walked on. Shelby's owner was riding Shelby, the rest of us were on foot. 
Me with Grand in front, Shelby second, The two year old mare third and Retro from behind... no problems what so ever, apart from in the end we had a narrower path so Shelby's owner got off and walked in hand, and Shelby started pushing on the side.. 








But they started munching on the old grass in my fields immediately as they arrived and we took the bridles off, and it took them some time to go and explore everything... and then they ran like crazy.. They calmed down a little, I drove people home and to pick up stuff, and when I got back they all were soaked - today was extra warm +13°C in DECEMBER!!!! and apparently they had gone nuts..; 

They seem to be calm enough, they were eating hay too, so I am not too worried about their bellies, and they were getting some old grass just a week ago.. 









Retro cantered up that "mound" once.. and was very confused.. but they all seem to like it and explore places!


----------



## Cherrij

Today was an awesome morning.. 
I had a lovely meditation time feeding horses and cleaning the pasture a little (very little because my arms are tired from work).. And had an awesome liberty session with 4 horses, most of the time 3, and 2 dogs.. 

I was walking around the pasture with the 2 dogs (luckily they avoid horses and horse don't touch them, apart from occasional running after, sometimes my little westie runs after horses... )

Grand, the 2 year old, Luse and Retro were following me.. Shelby keeps a distance from them all because Luse and Retro chase her off everywhere... 

They kept at my pace, 20 m behind me, then closer, but also stopping when I stop.. It was nice..









Then they ran off and I called them back. They ran to me, and stopped. 







Because my little monster decided to guard me! She is a wonderful watchdog  








AAAnd we had an awesome Christmas photoshoot day so I made a picture thread for that


----------



## Cherrij

Yesterday we had visitors, so Grand had a lunge session for 20 minutes and afterwards him and Shelby carried one family for an hour... one girl was brave enough to try some trot on Shelby.. They were perfect little ponies. 

Grand never did anything to sabotage this ride for the people, and Shelby listened to everyone.. 
After them I got on for 2 laps of canter and to show sitting trot with no hands or anything.. Loved Shelby's canter - on this bigger arena she is able to canter more straight and free.. 


Today I decided it is time to torture Retro a bit.. Well, we ran around for a while, he was not totally relaxed, but wasn't running like mad.. 

And then I got his halter and got on him.. just sitting there. In the end I asked him to just keep walking, as at first he refused to move (completely calm and not caring what I do).. 
I managed to lay down on him too, which was fun and relaxing.. he is a nice pony.. just need to get him to move


----------



## Cherrij

Feels like an apocalyptic diary has to be written..  

27.12.2015. "Snow starts to fall, temperatures drop below freezing. Horses are doing just fine"
28.12.2015. "There are couple of inches of snow, about -3°C in the morning, water is slightly frozen over, easy to pick ice out, topped up with warm water... Horses are still looking around at all the white - they have some ice on their backs and they coats look wet - the snow was not completely frozen.." 
Evening - "most horses have dried their coats and look normal, one has got it's hair frozen in wet position.. they have enough hay - lots left over.. water frozen, but easy to break open. The tap in the shed is running. but it is -8°C in the evening.. chores done very fast, as not used to cold."
29.12.2015. "Morning is just -5. Not that bad. water topped up with hot, horses have plenty of hay laying around, tied 2 more nets for joy.. "
Evening - "-6.. after jumping out of a warm car it is no fun to go feed and water horses. They seem fine - they been using the shelters for toilet.. The tap in the shed is frozen shut. all water for 4 horses has to be brought from the house (30-40 m away) In the shelter lots of frozen poop and "snow shoes". Second large round bale will be finished tomorrow morning.. "

Prepare yourselves, winter is coming. And you are the nutter that decided to keep 4 horses this winter at your place. Well, lets see how it goes 

Not complaining.. just work drains a little too much from me now, so need to find a way to regain my strength. Wondering if the arena is covered in snow well enough for a ride or so. And if I can ride for 15 minutes in evenings after work on nice fun Shelby!


----------



## Cherrij

p.s. My poop shovel, with plastic "fingers" has 2 missing already.. Darn, it's useless in winter..


----------



## Cherrij

Last night I told my head to shut up... it's not that cold.. I have just lost weight myself and don't feel comfortable in cooler temperature anymore, and don't have too many different clothes to wear  

This morning, at 7 am, it was -13°C.... Soon the -19 awaits us.. Luckily, today is the last day of work! Need to run - water, hay, work!


----------



## Cherrij

Oh them horses.. They eat the insulation of the water thingy..  I have lost some words  
I took a bigger plastic water holder, filled it with hay and one plastic sheet that is used to keep things warm, and then put a smaller water holder in and filled the gaps on the sides with hay... 

Yesterday I had to go grab frozen straw to fill those spaces on the sides because them horses eat it! 
But, it keeps water from freezing.. at decent temperatures. Tonight it had frozen even though I filled more warm water around 10 pm. 

They have ice in they manes and tails  and on their noses  But they have cleaned up some of the hay they had left over before, so now I can fill more extras!


----------



## Cherrij

My westie has fun. We only wear a coat when going out to feed and do other chores as that takes 30+minutes.. She was clipped months ago but I have seen her get cold, so she has a coat. A little Princess coat  









Frost effect








This is from the day I was on Retro
















They went nuts.. lets remember that Grand only sees with one eye, but that doesn't stop him from galloping through trees and bushes!







more frost!








I love winter. I can get too cold within an hour, and its fun to poo pick - poo has frozen to the ground  The crazy hobbies of horse owners.. 

"Hey, whatcha doin' in this fine morning?"
"oh nothin' much, the usual. pooppicking! same what I shall be doing the next morning "

"How did you end your year?" "Poopicking!" 

"Did the new year start well for you?" "Yeeeeees! Was pooppicking in the cold for hours!!" 

I just have too much fun in my own head


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

:rofl: pooppicking! yes, it never ends when you have horses.

I can't imagine that level of cold every year. Our cold is more stormy and wet, which is probably more miserable sometimes.

Happy New year to you and yours, anyway (and the horses of course)


----------



## Cherrij

ShirtHotTeez said:


> :rofl: pooppicking! yes, it never ends when you have horses.
> 
> I can't imagine that level of cold every year. Our cold is more stormy and wet, which is probably more miserable sometimes.
> 
> Happy New year to you and yours, anyway (and the horses of course)


Pooppicking is the best thing in he world! And I can use the same tools I use for horse poop to clean the yard after the dogs too! 

Thank you, and have the best next year. 

I am having the best New Year's celebration ever. 
I am home alone (apart from the 2 dogs indoors and the cat, and the outside dog and horses and other pests) and just blasting rock and metal pretty loud, damaging my eardrums and planning to go to bed.


----------



## Cherrij

https://youtu.be/rdW9gR9q8ik

The video from yesterdays fun... put on a stupid song so you don't have to listen to a girl and her child talk  

About a year ago noone would believe that we will canter on Shelby bitless and bareback. Now I ride her mainly like that. Of course, when going out for hacks I will use a bit and a saddle, but at home, we can practice like this. 

Each ride teaches something.. even if it is to remind you how to have fun. 

After the ride I went for a liberty walk with the horses to just check the pasture fences and take ice off the electric line.. and they followed. 








Grand is too cute sometimes.. 








Today I made ordinary slow feed haynets in to toys - they had fun eating from moving objects..


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Enjoy the video's. Shelby looks a sweety and I love seeing Grand up to his mischief 

Sometimes home alone is a real treat. I don't get that too often at the moment!


----------



## Cherrij

Sooo... 
yesterday was horror - -15 in the morning, all day around -13, evening -18, probably dropped to -21 in the middle of the night.. 
My house did not want to warm up, but we survived. 
They say the middle of this week will be the same.
And adding lots of snow. 

BUT.. 

Guys? Do you know what snow MEANS? 

It means, that this crazy person here, takes her horse.. puts some tack on him, puts a plastic kid sled behind him and goes for a drive. 

Excuse me? 

Ye, just as I said. Took a horse, who has only once pulled something, been ground driven ages ago for the last time, and asked him to pull me around. In walk and trot. 
MAD HATTER!

Well... he just didn't like the sled at the start. then he didn't really enjoy taking other folks for a drive when I was leading him by his head.. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IChJ1kdi9yw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZhwXrS9PmY

I think I know why the video won't embed in the post - because they are not public, but unlisted.. 

But ye. I had LOADS of fun! and cannot wait for the horse sled with a stable hitch, not this extreme way of driving. 

But I cannot thank him for how calm and decent he is. He stops so easy and acts amazing. And careful! 

And did I mention we did this in an ordinary halter? 

By the way, yesterday, in the dark, around 6:30 in the evening, -15 degrees. I decided I need to sit on my horse.. He didn't say much.. But I really needed that. Sat there for 10-15 minutes, walked around a bit, until my face froze


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

That so looks like fun!! :loveshower:


----------



## Cherrij

-15 degrees and this crazy person ends up pooppicking after work, because the shelters have no spot to lay down in... I would not want to lay down on frozen poop... so I had to clean it out.. 

They have started consuming lots more hay, which is normal.. and a bit more water!

Otherwise we are still fine. this is nothing catastrophic.. it's just new for me to be doing twice as much as usually.// (usually 2 horses at home, now 4)


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Who owns the other three, do they help with the chores? Seems to me they shouldn't be leaving it all to you.


----------



## Cherrij

ShirtHotTeez said:


> Who owns the other three, do they help with the chores? Seems to me they shouldn't be leaving it all to you.


They pay me to do all that  At the moment, one owner is still off duty because of a very bad concussion she got from her horse - was squatting next to the bucket and the mare lifted her head, hit my friend on the head and I think she hit the back of her head as well against the fence.. She is wonky still.. 

The other 2 horses belong to another friend, who got pregnant.. and her BF cannot take care of both horses, and so.. well.. erm.. they board with me.. 

It's just taking it's time to get used to the amount of work.. summer is a lot easier, even they consume more water then.. 
Then again, 120 liters this evening had to be filled, with the 40-60 (can't remember) this morning.. so that's quite a bit again.. But they munch on hay like crazy nutters


----------



## Cherrij

I should prooobably take pics more often. 

Yesterday was -23 around 7 am.. Horses had frosty beards and their backs were a bit white... Otherwise all fluffy and content. They have learnt that it is good to come and drink when I arrive with warm water, they do drink it when it's colder too, but they drink more when I bring warm water! 

Also... My friends want to feed something "extra".. Like normally we would have carrots or apples available for them... and the "bucket feed" in winter.. But, at the moment hey are all fluffy and even looks to me that Grand is getting chubbier - on HAY! 

Hay is always left over in the morning or evening when I arrive so it is a successful "ad lib" feeding - I don't give them the whole round bale, I split it in portions, but they are many and big for them to choose from and have enough.. 

I wanted to give them warm porridge in the coldest nights, but I arrived home around 8 pm after work, I find out that my wood heating system is not HOT, it was actually getting very cold, my brother who is supposed to be heating the house is asleep... I had to bring in firewood, start the fire, take care of horses and all that after an exhausting day at work! 
My paid job is quite demanding physically as I work with windows at the moment ... Ok, don't have to carry them around, but I use lots of sandpaper to make them look pretty. Once you get rubbing a window for 8 hours a day you get tired too.. plus the temp at work is only +12 to +14 degrees! so I am quite chilly all day long.. 

So ye, no porridge on the coldest night, but they seem to have survived that easily. I will feed them extras today and tomorrow, but not sure how it will go through the week.. 

And not sure they even need all that. Grand and the 2 year old might need something, but overall they are all in good conditions.. Need to take pics!


----------



## Cherrij

Sneak peak of the amazing fun of today! 
I LOVED every second of it. 

Even when I was getting snow thrown in my face and got a frozen block of ground and ice hit me on my face! 

Yea, we need to build something across the front of the sled  

Shelby was perfect and amazing! 

This morning I got slightly annoyed with Retro again. He was standing in a huge pile of fresh hay, when he saw me carry some hay further away to Shelby (she stands aside until she decided which spot will be the safest). Of course he had to get that hay immediately. I was blocking him for good 5 minutes until he went back to his hay.. (we were 5-15 m apart all the time) 
And the moment I am leaving, he goes back to chasing Shelby away from hay... ehh... herd dynamics, my a**. 

Later we got a lead rope broken. It was one with double snaps, can be used with reins. 
But comon - a horse pulled on it slightly and the metals snapped off.. Lovely.. 
I have seen lead ropes withhold a load more horsepower than his one... 

But I am still warm inside from that fun drive today.. Got to enjoy winter for about an hour.. Shelby even sweated a little, as it was just -5 today and she had to work a little. 









We cantered too - that is actually when I got his with that ice block 

At the moment we practice our skills on my "arena" and soon enough we will go conquer the forests!


----------



## Cherrij

You wanna live in peace? Nobody will let you have peace! 
Grand cut his leg and got stiches. And when we were making him sleep, he almost fell over backwards and broke the only wall of the open shelter.. 

Funs for us. 
Arnica 3 times a day, bandage at least once a day, and of course cleaning.


----------



## knightrider

Awww, that's too bad. Hope he heals quickly!


----------



## Cherrij

knightrider said:


> Awww, that's too bad. Hope he heals quickly!


Thank you! 

I guess he heard my thoughts that I want to hook him to he sled this weekend.. and made a boo-boo that will last a wee bit longer.. But he gets an Osteopath to visit him soon!


----------



## Cherrij

You know all the great talks about the great bond you have with your horse, and how he trusts you and you believe that he will never hurt you? 
You know, when he is in pain he don't bloody care who you are - he is scared, in pain and just wants to be left alone - well more like, don't touch the wound, you silly willy... 

In the morning I had to change the bandage - with a couple of shakes from his leg which felt like "well ****** off you nasty thing" I managed to rinse it and to put fresh bandages on! 

During the day the sticky wrap had come undone, and my friend who had come to visit, stayed to wait for me to return from work, so that we can change the bandage again.. 

That turned out the be so much fun... NOT. 

He dislikes me doing anything there.. 
When I tried to rinse closer to the stiches and get the betadine solution inside the wound, I almost lost my teeth.. his leg brushed against my cheek. 
Yes, my reaction was fast enough to get away... and I am quite sure he did not aim to hurt me.. much. 

In the end, with all our great bond and happy relationship, I had to put a twitch on him, and a loop of a rope around his hindleg, above he hock, to his head so that he has more limited motion in that leg and cannot swing out too much.. 

He was very happy to be released.. I did release him from the torture devices once I had fresh bandage on and waited a couple of minutes before putting the sticky wrap on.. 

But oh my, did my hands and insides shake.. and I was angry at myself that I cannot calm down effectively enough, but as he was standing in a sand shelter, i could no wait for myself to get together for too long as that exposes his wound to dirt and other yuk! 

All this means I need someone to help me when I am re-bandaging him.. 

Yup.. that bond does not give you anything (apart from not being aimed-to-kill at.. ) once you have a to treat a painful wound!


----------



## knightrider

I know exactly what you are talking about! I once agreed to board a friend's horse. In just a month or two, I learned he was always getting hurt--and it was up to me to change the bandages. It was a nightmare. And it seemed every couple of months, I was back doing it again. Finally, I had to ask my friend to board her horse somewhere else. My daughter was a little baby and I had to put her in the stroller while I changed the bandages. It was just too scary.


----------



## Cherrij

To take my mind off everything, went for a winter sled drive with Shelby and my SLED!... oh, i mean MY sled.. 

It has been waiting for 2 years! Finally it was out of the house when hooked to a horse! Love it.. 
Hit some rough spots, but with a bit more work it should go well.. Shelby was a bit stressed to be away alone.. Even though at home she always stays away from everyone else, she does not want to go too far alone! 









Grand is getting better at bandaging.. maybe because I give him treats after every time he has NOT actually kicked at me washing or rebandaging the wound?


----------



## Cherrij

Due to my lack of time and energy, haven't been updating. 

Nothing much happens. I work, rebandage the wound every day.. 3 stitches have fallen out, 2 are left, but they do not have any function anymore as most of the skin has grown back on, 2 small pieces fell off yesterday (probably lost blood supply). 

There is some puss as the wound was not perfectly clean, but it washes off easily! 

He has got 2 more homeopathic remedies, we still avoid painkillers, as he is only very slightly lame and he still gallops like mad. 
I have some galloping videos etc.. but I am too tired to try to post them. 

Also, today 3 non horse people realised that sled driving is fun and a bit extreme - the small sled, and going in canter around the arena - the sled is drifting to the side and you have your face full of snow and ice - actually got hit on both my eyes today


----------



## Cherrij

It has been 2 and a half weeks of bandaging and we are not out of the woods yet. The stitches are out, the wound is slowly closing, we have changed meds a couple of times. Less puss is coming off the wound, so it is all going good. 

And I feel already very very tired of rebandaging a leg every day! and every day telling my horse not to kick at me! 

Though had fun yesterday. Had a couple a girls for riding lessons, and also took a lesson for Retro, the pinto! 
Our horrible video with all the sounds O_O... 

https://youtu.be/58HFLa3YR9E

I was crazy enough to decide to ride him after a longer break.. but he keeps fit running with the others. 
I had the plan to trot around and so on, as he was behaving quite well for only a couple of rides on him.. 
And then I went nuts and decided to try to canter, on a windy, rainy day, in dusk..  He was a good pony.. oh, and the arena is slippery  wet grass and all  

But everything was fine and he is back on holidays till next weekend maybe.. 

To me it feels like he is easier to teach to ride than Grand, in a way.. easier to ride.. he is comfy, nice.. 
but on the ground he can be .. challanging.. 
Also feels like it will be easier to teach him good canter departures when riding, and then apply to ground as well, because on the lunge and free we still struggle with canter sometimes.. then again, I guess it only is so, because I haven't found the right method with him.. they work, but not as nice as they should, usually he starts stressing and trotting like a giraffe and then all goes to hell... 

Next time we will return to relaxation in walk and trot and no crazy stuff!


----------



## Cherrij

Grand's leg has almost stopped oozing! So maybe soon we can take the bandage off. We keep it on, because instead of nice snow we just got mud! 

After the ride with Retro I realised that maybe I shouldn't have asked for canter, Grand raised canter himself whenever he decided he was ready enough... 

But then again.. Retro doesn't really offer much... I just need to spend more time with them..


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

The main thing is that you have some fun with them, for all your work. I would love to ride on the sleigh!! Look forward to seeing Grand pulling it


----------



## Cherrij

ShirtHotTeez said:


> The main thing is that you have some fun with them, for all your work. I would love to ride on the sleigh!! Look forward to seeing Grand pulling it


I am not sure we will have anymore snow to drive in this winter.. might need to wait for next winter... 

and, can anyone please tell me, why is my horse licking my backside when I am bandaging his leg and, at the same time, trying to kick me in the face?


----------



## Alhefner

Cherrij said:


> and, can anyone please tell me, why is my horse licking my backside when I am bandaging his leg and, at the same time, trying to kick me in the face?


No but I almost fell off the couch when I read that!:rofl:


----------



## Cherrij

Alhefner said:


> No but I almost fell off the couch when I read that!:rofl:


He is special. 

Tonight I was on the phone with the vet, and he as licking my neck, hood and arm of the jacket. He bit down on the tiny metal of the pocket zipper.. continued licking my jacket all over (oh he does it often). 
Then I turned to him and at least 4 times his tongue went over my face.. then, apparently appalled from my laughing, he turned to licking my hand... then SLOWLY, very SLOWLY, he opened his jaws, moved his head over my hand and SLOWLY started closing his jaws! 
I was completely confused by this....


----------



## Alhefner

Cherrij said:


> He is special.
> 
> Tonight I was on the phone with the vet, and he as licking my neck, hood and arm of the jacket. He bit down on the tiny metal of the pocket zipper.. continued licking my jacket all over (oh he does it often).
> Then I turned to him and at least 4 times his tongue went over my face.. then, apparently appalled from my laughing, he turned to licking my hand... then SLOWLY, very SLOWLY, he opened his jaws, moved his head over my hand and SLOWLY started closing his jaws!
> I was completely confused by this....


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I had a dog I named "Lucky Mutt" or just "Mutt". Once, I was sitting at the table and our 3 month old kitten was sitting on the floor being oblivious as kittens will. Lucky Mutt walked up to the kitten and, looking at me out of the side of his eyes, opened his mouth as wide as he could and very, very, slowly lowered his head until the kitten's head was well between his jaws.

I said "Mutt!" in a half way stern voice and he raised his head to look at me with a "What?!" type look...

The kitten never had a clue...


----------



## Cherrij

https://youtu.be/eKlROkQCk_s

I rode in wet snow yesterday! Something got in my head and I went nuts. 
After this video I lengthened my stirrups and rode a bit differently, but I don't always have someone filming me!  And youtube destroys video quality... 









The king of the BURRS! 
I saw that in 2 places the buttom line of the electric fence was down, and then suddenly I saw hoofprints in my yard. And guess what? I saw Grand munching on the hay bale outside of they pasture... lovely. And he has BURRS now! I have to find my mane spray and try to get it all out! 

We have a unicorn! 
















And a beaver!


----------



## Cherrij

I had 11 day vacation away from home - I was abroad! 

I had like 5 people looking after the horses, cat, dogs.. 

And they managed alright. Just in fear of horses escaping again, they gave too much hay - loads of hay is just trampled over and gone to waste.. so not sure if we will have enough hay till spring grass comes out.. almost none is growing yet as it is cold. 

However horses were quite happy to see me again, Grand immediately started licking me and hanging around me.. and his leg has almost healed, there is just some crust over the wound and looks like it will be fine soon


----------



## Cherrij

Yesterday took Retro for a training session - mainly because we had a new saddle to try out. It seems to fit, as long as I don't longe with too loose saddle belt - it ran forward then. 

Retro was a happy bunny at the beginning, but then we had to wait for his owner to come back for a little longer than he would like, so he was a bit annoyed when she came back and then he had to show off trying to pull me into the fence line that divides the arena from the pasture.. 

Otherwise he reacted and behaved well.. 

Grand got a short longe session yesterday, and one today. 
Yesterday just took him to see if he still remembers things, today worked a little more with a bodywrap on him. 

The vet was here yesterday and she said his leg looks well enough to leave it alone at the moment.. and start working  

And of course they do crazy stuff in the pastures! 

Also, on another note.. washed my westie tonight.. and I was shocked - she did not try to bite me even once, he did not really try to jump out of the shower, and she enjoyed being rubbed with a towel and had loads of fun running around the house and rolling in her chair after the shower. Crazy animal... a year ago I could barely do anything with her, but now we can trim her coat a little when needed, trim her nails, wash... and she has become quite a nice dog.. it is actually soon one year since I met her! 

aaaand pics are coming..








































































I am impressed at how loose his neck starts to look, and the fact that the right hindleg (after the injury in the hock last june) seems to be tracking up fine by now..


----------



## Cherrij

Crazy ponies rearing a lot lately.. and too close to me to capture them whole in the videos (yeah, i cut the moments out of the videos I took  )


----------



## Cherrij

So.. nothing really happens as usual, or at least nothing worth sharing here.. 

I got my dressage saddle reflocked, haven't even tried it now yet, because there was wet snow on the ground and I am not riding my 2 youngsters in that - they have a tendency of slipping, so won't add risk to that. 

Got loads of compliment for that saddle - it could last about 5-7 years more, knowing it is over 20 years old.. just need to love it  

Grand is getting on the thinner side.. mainly the fault of the hay we have now... turns out, the provider's dad accidentally put a couple of round bales that were meant to be used as bedding for his cows, as hay for my horses. Lovely.. of course, they don't eat that crap.. and I feed and feed and they dislike it and I look for better hay and go crazy. 

Loads of hay waste this year ... building feeding boxes for next winter.. 

All horses do whatever they want, apart from yesterday I made them run a little.. At first I thought I will just take 2 horses for a run, but all 4 wanted to be in the arena.. so they all ran a little. And then grazed some. 


My brain is exploding - because I need to get a bit more hay, need to start planning summer pastures. need to sort my house out as we are rebuilding one part of the house.. so all the stuff has to go somewhere.. also I have a job... 

And my Grandma has said, I am a horrible person and should change my job and get rid of horses, because this is not a life... it hurts when a relative says something like that. And not even directly to me. She is hurt that I have very little time for her now (barely call or visit) but I am building MY OWN LIFE!

So basically, my conclusion is that my Grandma does not know me at all, does not appreciate that I do what I love to do. And basically doesn't understand life with animals.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Hi Cherrij

you are going into spring now, yes? exciting getting your saddle reflocked and ready for riding, they all need redoing every few years. Sounds like you are going to be crazy busy for a while. You might need a bigger saddle for Shelby though he is very fat 

I make some general assumptions so forgive me if i'm wrong. Old people become very self-centred as they get older (and some already are before that!). It gets worse the more house-bound they become. Perhaps she has lost touch with the person you are now, but you do need to create your own life and you don't need to defend it. If it is very different to her ideals she probably cannot understand. Forgive her anyway. If possible phone her weekly and visit occasionally. Talk about her more than about you and she will have less information to grumble about!! Remember all the fun times with her, you never know how much more time you have her.


----------



## Cherrij

ShirtHotTeez said:


> Hi Cherrij
> 
> you are going into spring now, yes? exciting getting your saddle reflocked and ready for riding, they all need redoing every few years. Sounds like you are going to be crazy busy for a while. You might need a bigger saddle for Shelby though he is very fat
> 
> I make some general assumptions so forgive me if i'm wrong. Old people become very self-centred as they get older (and some already are before that!). It gets worse the more house-bound they become. Perhaps she has lost touch with the person you are now, but you do need to create your own life and you don't need to defend it. If it is very different to her ideals she probably cannot understand. Forgive her anyway. If possible phone her weekly and visit occasionally. Talk about her more than about you and she will have less information to grumble about!! Remember all the fun times with her, you never know how much more time you have her.


Yes, Spring is coming, so the saddle is ready for more work, as I really need those 2 horses ready to carry people! 

Shelby is a she  And yes, she needs a bigger saddle, but her owner cannot afford one right now.. so it's bareback on her  


I know my Grandma is getting lonely, and other grand kids don't visit or even call (like my lil bro). But she cannot take it all out on me.. 

I have explained, that I am trying to build a life.. but she thinks it's totally wrong. And she won't even say it to my face. She does not understand, that I choose to have almost no free time at the moment, because that is the way I actually want to live right now. 

I try to give her less information, but she immediately grumps that I didn't tell her. For example, my job is not what my profession is, so I didn't tell much at first. She was very upset, that I didn't tell her and she wants to know how much I earn... Like it is her business. 
I don't tell her that my job is doing **** right now and I am actually struggling, but I manage somehow. 

With the permission of my mother, there is a girl with a kid renting a room from me. Grandma was upset that she was not informed about this situation, and immediately assumed that I am supporting them... 

She pokes her nose into every aspect of my life. 
If she knew whom I am dating right now, she would freak and die with a heart attack probably.. but that is none of her business.. 

I keep parts of my life secret from most people.. but EVERYONE wants to poke their noses in, especially my Grandma.. and sometimes my mother. .


It is hard to call her, because most conversations are "Oh I feel so bad" "Can you bring me this or that" or I have to explain that I have no time. 

Friends understand when you don't get in touch for a while.. and I have explained to some, that I am changing my life right now, and if you cannot keep up, you might lose your spot here.. 

Things happen.. But such negative feelings and talks from relatives I do not like.. and this grandma is really getting on my last nerves. 

The other one is completely opposite. She is happy that I have things I love, and doesn't grump that I call once a month or visit also just once a month... 

But my brothers don't get pestered about all that. And I have spent so much time caring for others, that getting close to being 27, I actually want to care for myself. 

Especially when I also have my lazy 20 year old brother at home who does nothing apart from his computer games. He didn't do his school work so he is not passing the last year of high school, he doesn't do any chores at home (it gets to the point I have no dishes or cutlery in the kitchen, and his room is full of rubbish and stinks). So with all the chores and having to empty the veranda for rebuilding it, I am completely exhausted and can barely find time for myself.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Well I'm sorry things are not good with your grandma. You are right to go about life how you want to.

I have no suggestions for your brother :falloff: my son did exactly the same for several months until HE wanted to motivate himself!!

Shelby ... sorry, you did tell me she is a she :icon_rolleyes:

I hope you have a great season with Grand this year.


----------



## Cherrij

ShirtHotTeez said:


> Well I'm sorry things are not good with your grandma. You are right to go about life how you want to.
> 
> I have no suggestions for your brother :falloff: my son did exactly the same for several months until HE wanted to motivate himself!!
> 
> Shelby ... sorry, you did tell me she is a she :icon_rolleyes:
> 
> I hope you have a great season with Grand this year.


My brother does this for years..... 

I hope for a good summer season too, but not making any plans, as then I get disappointed..


----------



## tinyliny

sorry for just bopping in, but what is this gizmo on your horse:


----------



## Cherrij

tinyliny said:


> sorry for just bopping in, but what is this gizmo on your horse:


A body wrap  They don't intrude but help the horse be aware of his body. Linked with TTouch..


----------



## Cherrij

I lost a post due to internet.. **** it. 

After 3 horses in one day, I am knackered. 

Rode Shelby - Gracefully dismounted at canter - seriously, moved my right leg out of the stirrup, reached for the ground whilst lifing the left leg over the horse... Well, I was on the side of Shelby with the saddle.  Oopsie.. I guess no more saddle for her - nothing fits at all.. 

Rode Retro - he is a cutie. Even though a little tense today, he focused well, trotted nice circles and cantered nicely too.. I was impressed. Knowing that 1.5 years ago we could not find common language.. 









Grand got a longe lesson and I was impressed. He was slow and sleepy at the start, but then something opened up in him.. and I was really impressed. 

Hard to film (pics are cut out of the videos) and he actually starts slowing down and being less cool when filmed.. 

But still impressed and overexcited by his neck and movement, because it used to never be like this!!!


----------



## Cherrij

Not gonna talk about all the annoying stuff that is around, but just wanted to say... 

Last night Shelby refused to leave the arena after I took Grand out to eat his porridge and took him back in.. so I kinda chased her off, "don't want to come nicely, then move.. "

We ended up having some liberty fun - she trotted and cantered in circles around me.. I was kinda impressed, because she is not the one to play games and move more than she needs to... 

So that gave me some warm fuzzy feelings... 

And hugging sleeping Retro last night too


----------



## Cherrij

Oh yea, 4 riding days  well, actually just rode for 3 days.. 

Retro, Grand and Retro... 

Sucked on the last 2 days.. 

Grand is NO pony, NO baby anymore.. He is a big horse.. 

He is soft to ride, turns allright.. his brakes are awesome after canter.. 
I still have difficulty pushing him to the outside of the circle, but will manage soon I hope.. 

AAAND, his movement has gotten big and not that easy to sit after those ponies.. had to shorten my stirrups as he was throwing me all around the saddle at raising trot.. and sitting trot is like impossible for me right now. I will be trying it every time, but it will take loads of time to master.. 

Retro.. well, first time in my dressage saddle was kinda good.. he can do circles in trot and raise canter from mainly my voice.. but the second time I rode in his universal saddle, which is hard, as it's a cheap new saddle, and the stirrup buckles hurt me, so with his irregular trot and the painful saddle, we did not have an amazing ride.. But I grit my teeth and try to do my best.. 

OVerall, my conclusion is that I have LOADS of work on myself to start getting ahead.. 

















































And both boys are complete opposite bent than the other - Grand has difficulty with canter on the left, Retro on the right. On the lunge they can raise correct canter, under saddle it's always counter canter. 
I guess we will work a load of trot, suppling, softening, trot poles and loads of other stuff!









Horrible picture, but LOOk at him trying to get that hindleg deep under him!


Oh... if on the lunge he can get his hindlegs to work with the bodywrap, then under a rider the hindquarters are taking a nap. And the moment he forgets about moving hindlegs, he starts tripping.. So yea, Loads of work to get that pair of legs moving correctly! Lets start with riding with the bodywrap!


----------



## Cherrij

I had too much fun yesterday... 









Way too much! 









And he is such a cutie pie! 









AAAAnd there are people, again, who think he is THIN!... gosh.. it drives me nuts.. as if a horse is not allowed to be NOT fat!... 

Ok, I have added some extra alfalfa in his porridge, and increased the amount total, but that is also because I am actually asking him to work out a couple of times a week... 

Hay is good, there is plenty trampled in the ground... 

And big thick poles mean that even Grand raises his legs and doesn't step on them..


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

His condition looks great, not too thin at all.


----------



## Cherrij

I love it when I get off work early. Ok. I earn less, but I get to recharge my soul. 

Grand was just fantastic on the lunge yesterday! We ran together, he trotted poles with the utmost care - 3 raised poles. And he never tensed his neck up.. he had it relaxed (not low) at all 3 gaits! I was just amazed and we both were proud! 

Retro didn't do so well, he had some runaways again... 


And tonight.. Love it.. Took Shelby with the Little S hack I have, and went for a bitless and bareback ride - she was calm, like the nice warm evening, and we walked and trotted for about 30 minutes, just doing simple stuff, staying in rythm, being calm and doing nice circles.. Easy peasy and I loved it to bits


----------



## Cherrij

Rain came and went. I had a bad mood, but horse stuff shopping and going home early made me have the strength to go for a liberty round with my horse. We ran together and played stupid..  well he actually showed off, wet from the rain and a bit crazy  


The move is happening sooner than expected.. we are walking back to summer pastures this sunday!


----------



## Cherrij

*running around screaming* 

tomorrow after 7 am we bridle the horses and start walking! and we will be back in the summer home - they will roam 2 ha of grass at first and then we will expand to the 9 or so they had for the whole summer.. 

Crazy stuff.. 
and I will have a quiet home


----------



## Cherrij

They are grazing on grass and ignoring hay now.. 
And feeling like at home! 









the picture was taken after we just crossed that field of, I think, wheat. 

No, we did not walk anywhere we wanted, we walked on the tractor trail.. just stepped next to each other for a photo.. the crops are not harmed.


----------



## Cherrij

Grand seems to be putting on weight again, they still love their hay, but they graze a lot of the time.. 

Grand had to work in the rain today - we pulled some logs and wood stuff around, to clear up the pasture and bring the trotting poles to the arena.. so that was fun.. 

He is a cute horsy


----------



## Cherrij

I went nuts. 

I pulled my carriage out. 

I pulled Grand from the pasture.. 
Threw some stuff on him.. And hitched him up to the carriage 
And off we went.. 

Ok, at first he was a little unsure and not willing to manouver to stand between the wooden sticks. Not that he had a problem with them, but he just showed his attitude towards work. 

Then we tacked up perfectly, everything was fine.. Hand walked him, he was ok.. 

Got in - he refuses to move.. 
It felt a lot like "Mooom, I can't do this ALONE!" 

As I got next to his head, he walks with the carriage, when I am in the drivers seat, nop... I did convince him that he can do it though.. he still has some issues with manouvering in long lines, ground driving, so that might be why he is like this in the carriage too - so might mean I am rushing it. But he did not care one bit about stuff touching him on the blind side, just the stick going near his face when he turned his head.. 
The noises didn't bother, even though in the few steps in trot the carriage made horrible noise as the ground is not even, the floor of the back is not fixed down so was jumping around and banging on the metal. 

I untacked him and he stayed in his spot in front of the carriage completely untacked until he saw his porridge..


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

That is so cool! I love to see you working with Grand, he is so lovely


----------



## Cherrij

ShirtHotTeez said:


> That is so cool! I love to see you working with Grand, he is so lovely




Thanks. All day yesterday I was like "I drove my horse!!! I drove my horse, I Drove MY Horse!!!!" 

I have no idea what has to happen to set him off.. he is so level headed and accepts like anything.. 

Once when pulling logs in the pasture, a boarder girl set the other 3 running around.. Grand wanted to join in, kinda jumped forwards, or just got a little spooked that they suddenly gallop behind him for no reason.. he jumped a little forwards, hit me with the collar right between my shoulderblades, and stopped as the lead line hit his halter.... He doesn't run me over.. There have been times when he also jumps a little, but the moment the lead line picks up the slack, he stops.. 

I think a bomb has to go off next to him to make him be scared.. 
Of course, we are nowhere near going driving away from home, but ye...


----------



## Cherrij

He was so proud, so focused, so magnificent! 









And he found his wings.. At least 1 good jump out of 6 is good


----------



## Cherrij

I definitely do not need more proof that I have a very special horse! 
























This morning when I arrived before work to take them out to the day pasture... they refused to get up for good 40 minutes.. even when I pulled Grand by the lead rope! 







Snorin away!







Just a couple of more minutes, PLEASE!


----------



## Cherrij

I have no idea how this magic happened.. but spontaneous ideas are great. 

Took Retro for a quick training session.. he is a wonderful young horse. 

Halter with 2 lead lines, a numnah to keep my pants clean. I hopped on. oh, I have to admit my naughty fault - didn't have a helmet... 

but, the pony was going every direction, soft and easy. 

I decided to try to trot, and I managed to sit it fine, and encourage stretching (which is hard for me). I not once lost balance, and he just kept stretching over and over again! 

I am amazed at this evening.


----------



## Cherrij

Repeat crazy session. 
YES, I know I don't have a helmet.. soon the girl gets her own and I give her mine and stop being stupid, apart from photoshoots.. 

Retro is the amazing barefoot, bareback, bitless pony... 

And I loved to feel my hips and waist move to absorb and sit with his movement..


----------



## Cherrij

Forgot to say that this was the first time ever that I trotted around like this - hands free, waist working, having a young horse stretching under me... It's like druuuuugsss.... it gets you high and you want more..


----------



## Cherrij

Shelby was a bit lame, so I had to let her rest. But my helper deserves training sessions every time, as she does a lot of chores. 
Sooo, Grand it was. 

He was nice, calm, a bit slow.. (apart from on the lunge at first.. )
And walked around in a very calm and careful manner. 
At trot the girl had some difficulty, because when Grand doesn't like something, he slows down.. she could not catch his rythm yet, because Shelby barely has any lift in her trot, and Grand has loads more.. 
Afterwards I let them loose to walk in the small arena, and he showed her how careful and precise she has to be with her aids to turn him! Because if you do not show him clearly that you want to end the turn, he will keep turning


----------



## Cherrij

Wow... Nothing happens. 

Rode Retro once more - everything was fine, we tested bitless+saddle - he stretches, he is willing, blocks occasionally on left turns... an alright pony.. 
and then a horse eating green man peeked from the pine trees at the side of the arena and the pony exploded. First time I felt him bucking. But he came back to me very quick, we explored the fenceline again, and in the end even cantered the whole long side where the horse eating monster had peaked out of.. 

Grand is back to groundwork for now - muscle building, but planning to ride this weekend, as we get a long weekend due to midsummer.. 

He jumped over 1 m obstacle a couple of times last week, and after some jumping and cantering a lot, he was barely sweating when Shelby was soaked from trotting for 40 minutes.. with breaks of course.. 

Shelby needed a fix up ride, which was actually fun in the end. As we all know, begginners can damage a horse, but if you tune it up every now and then, the damage is not great.. so I have to ride her every week or so.. 

Just the crazy part was being exhausted from work, trimming Retro's hooves and then riding Shelby for some very active 30 minutes.. I have no idea how I survived. 

Oh, and last week the 3 year old mare left my boarding services.. Went somewhere else.. 

Just annoyed that she was so rude, that she didn't say she is coming to pick her up on friday, as she had said the weekend.. so I got mad that my heavily pregnant friend (the owner of R and SH) had to stress out that a horse is missing and others are panicking.. so yea.. a bit mad.. 

but everything is fine now, and Shelby gets into the shelter ocassionally, even though Retro keeps chasing her off quite often..


----------



## Cherrij

I love my life. 
Heat is killing me.. so I bought a pool. 





























More photos in the picture thread


----------



## Cherrij

I hate, hate, hate horsefly month... Horses get inside by 8:30 am and maybe leave around 9pm... No training sessions, because I need to sleep at night and go to work. Getting them fresh hay in haynets every morning.. 

Last night stayed up late, ended up going to give them hay at 12 today.. Holy molly... They were quite anxious and quite out of listening to me.. Boys know when to back off.. It is no fun to go inside 6x3m shelter between 3 horses and hanging nets in 3 different spots... 

Shelby smashed me into a wall twice today, and stepped on my foot.. and totally ignored everything I had to say.. So again I remember why I don't let anyone in shelter in horsefly time, and why I usually go there only early in the morning.. and that I should take a riding stick with me..


----------



## Cherrij

It feels like I have fallen off the earth and disappeared into oblivion.. 
naah.. just life gets in the way. 

No motivation to ride, no motivation to do anything. Life hits me hard at the moment. 

Horses are fine, weather is getting cooler, but most of the time I had no wish to even go see them because it was either too hot and full of horseflies or because it was WET!

I did go and trim Shelby's feet one day, and afterwards decided to hop on her bareback, halter.. Walked around a little and walked to check the pasture.. 

Saw their Bamby... a little deer used to come all spring and graze in their pasture.. now it appeared again.. and I got to about 30 m from it, just because I was on top of Shelby  Then I hopped off and on the way back moved the pasture fence.. was a nice evening.. and the feeling was great..


----------



## Cherrij

Bought a book. need to read and start riding properly again! I have 3 great horses to ride, but I am pathetic and do nothing at all!


----------



## Cherrij

Guess what? Still doing nothing.. 
OK, actually, getting massages and injections to get my back in order - not riding and working hard has damaged me a little. 

Grand got his mane brushed 2 days ago, first time this summer, got rid of all the dreadlocks.. 

aaand.. Retro is for sale.. Probably abroad. Now I just have to get him ridden again, film him, and find people with contacts to abroad places..


----------



## Cherrij

Yesterday was a special day. Not gonna go into a long babble, but just facts. 

1) First ride for all 3 horses at the same time! 
2) first "trail" for Retro - though it was just the big pastures, but still, outside of the "arena" 
3) First time in almost a year since Shelby's owner was on a horse.. 
4) my BF came to ride with us! 
5) Both boys are broken (Grand and Retro - they didn't want to walk with my BF)
6) Retro is **** good horse. Apart from the occasional "I WILL NOT turn left" he is amazing!
A) He is sensitive and easy to ride.
B) his canter is very easy to sit
C) even his big canter is easy to sit and control
D) He stretches down in canter with saddle and bit! 
E) he stretched down in trot as well.. 
7) Grand needs work. He can be a pain in my backside. Refuses to walk, refused to turn, wants to canter, wants to do all kinds of ... 
I need a new dressage whip and get to work with him. THough had a bit of slow, half collected, powerful canter. I was almost confused that for the first time in ages sitting on him, in my old universal saddle I managed to get smth like that out of him!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Sounds like it was a fun day


----------



## Cherrij

Oh yeah, it was a fun day. I cannot "quote" and reply, because the the HF just breaks down, for the second day already.. 
So I will just reply like this.. 

And also, I realised, that I did mention how the horses were great and all that, but nothing about how I felt amazing sitting on Retro like a professional dressage rider - legs long, still, sitting deep in the saddle, like glued to it, hand nicely in front of me, thumbs up, feeling the rein, giving and taking with each stride.. OH my... Unbelievable! 

And Grand had some amazing slow/powerful canter, which I managed to get out of him with just my seat!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Sounds awesome, I feel a little envious. I look forward to getting a horse again and I will need to take some lessons to get me back in shape. I will be rather like a sack of potatoes to start!! lol


----------



## Cherrij

I had lost my will to be with horses, do ride, to do anything.. (summer kills me and other things too)

When I rode, I remembered why I love it so much. I love feeling that progress both in me and the horses... 
But again - a few days have passed and I haven't done anything, because I had to go to the doctor and then drive to do some stuff, so the day was lost, and today I had to wait for the workers, and then again the day was ruined... then massages get in the way etc... I know I need a couple of hours to go to horses.. 

If someone would get them ready for me (bring them in, clean, saddle,) it would be much easier, but I would lose the valuable time with them doing not much.. 

The feeling is great, and I am glad I am one of those people who don't suddenly in 1 month forget everything. even after 6 months I remember how to ride and improve myself!


----------



## Cherrij

Holy mother... 

Ok, I was too lazy to upload photos... 

One day I decided to take the boys for a jumping session. 
+24 degrees, sunshine, and lets have some fun. 

Grand was not too keen about it, but after a few laps Retro went completely bonkers. 

Grand is not too smart with his legs. he opens his front legs and half the time pulls his hindlegs forwards and smashes the obstacle.. but sometimes he jumps alright. Just need to work on him and he might be a fine jumper for lower obstacles.. 

























Grand made to obstacle fall, but Retro decided he had to fly over it! 







































Kinda obvious why Grand is better for dressage..


----------



## Cherrij

It does not end here  
We had too much fun! 























The same canter step can look so different... 























Taking off! 







"What did you put there woman??" (He is half wet as I "showered" him a little after sweating from jumping. Retro doesn't like water.. still.. )







And he just follows me.. wherever I go..


----------



## Cherrij

I think he looks really good for a 6 year old pasture puff? 







I left him to eat when I went to steal apples... And he is too busy to think about going away. Actually he tied himself - the rope fell on the ground and he stepped on it.. 







And this is how they greeted me that afternoon!














That was 1.09. 

Saturday, 3.09. I decided to go ride. Experiment. Took pelhalm, 2 reins, my spurs.. And wanted to ride my horse. Oh, look.. he is lame. 
Ok, he gets time off as I cannot see anything. 

Took Retro. 
He hated the chain under his chin. But spurs helped me teach him to yield to pressure sideways - walk back to the side of the arena, when he tries to sneak into the middle. 

He didn't stretch much, but I think it was the small arena and the fact he had to be annoyed with the chain.. 

However, we jumped for the first time on my choice! Over the big plastic tube, just that. He is a good pony. If I took off too fast before the jump, he hit it with his front legs, if I waited for him to pull me up, he jumped great. I actually stayed with my buttom in the saddle and just gave more balance with my upper body.. I felt great and so did he, because he got a gazzillion praises!!!

Yesterday, I went again. 

Grand got jealous of me being on Retro..  
















But Grand got his first huge pasture ride in a hackamore, and took photos of Retro from above too  He was tailing us 
























And the spring video of first time in a carriage... All the noises and everything. That is 10 minutes after the first few steps he took!! 






I still have to describe yesterday but I am too lazy again.. a bit later


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Hi there Cherrij

The horses look great. I think you will find with Grand that his jumping would improve with fitness and experience. Like us doing different activities uses different muscles. And inexperienced horses throw their feet all over the place to start with but with experience and fitness they learn to tuck their feet in more neatly and efficiently.


----------



## Cherrij

SHT, I know, that he will improve with fitness and experience.. As Saranda put it, he has a huge body to get used to, and a lot of opinion. Grand just doesn't show talent for jumping.. but we do it every now and then, just for the exercise and fitness. And to have some variety! 

Yesterday rode Retro first time in the big pastures alone. We stayed on the far end of the pasture, cantered home, cantered back out, trotted big circles, got one huge circle in canter and I let him be. He was amazing. in 40 minutes he was soaked. His stamina is low, but the POWER! 

I sat extended canter for the first time in my life. Retro just stretched out and I could feel his hindleg power just pushing me forward and forward.. and I felt like one of those fancy riders, my waist and back absorbing every movement, moving with him, glued in the saddle and just enjoying the moment! 

It is miraculous! 

Grand on the other hand felt a little lame, and had to be convinced to go away from home alone, but we managed to do a little trot, when I decided he is too lame and one short burst of canter, which was quite powerful too. So basically - need him to stop being lame and ride him out in the pasture for huge canter to stretch out and develop.


----------



## Cherrij

Oh, I am lazy on updating this. Then again. I barely do anything 

I did ride Grand on a wet day though.. ages ago. And felt him go half gallop under me. And slow down just perfectly! He is a wonderful horse  We have our issues to work with, but hey, I did let him express himself as much as he wants. Now I just need to find a way to keep the expression but also getting him to do things more correctly. 

Yesterday I was there and managed to lunge him, after I had been ill for a week.. He actually did fine and I was happy to see that his canter and trot have improved and stayed that way.

I did notice that he has gained weight and I must admit that I like him better like this. I guess it is the autumn grass that is more sugary and he packs some weight on - also, knowing the winter is coming. In summer he is quite thin. 
So my duty is to keep that weight on him this winter  







Looks like winter is coming soon, and will need to take good care of him 

They all still enjoy their huge summer pastures.. 








And once upon a time I was riding Retro and I got his owner watching and filming us!!  SO i got pics too  










Of course I am just posting the moments I am happy with  and proud with. This little pony can sure thing be a PITA. WHY? Because he randomly decides to brace against the bit. then dive down under.. then go BTV. THen become a deer. Then mess up his legs. Then decide that there is no frigging way he would trot over a pole.. but overall, he is getting much more stable at trot, I manage to get him to canter in the small arena, and we are improving. I need a lot of work to myself too, but we are getting by. 
















THis makes me feel like one day I might get him to be a nice riding horse.. without force and modern techniques. 








And we are nuts. 
It is low. It is dressage saddle. It is me jumping again since.. I have no idea when. Well barely counts. However, at least he doesn't jump sky high with a rider on  

























And I avoided my 2 biggest fears when jumping - pulling on the reins by accident and coming down too hard on the saddle. But we will see what happens when I start raising that obstacle. 

Lucky for me, my old boarder is willing to let us try her jumping saddle. So will see if that works


----------



## Cherrij

Oh my lord. So long without updates. So many pictures to share! I don't even know which ones to pick put and what stories to tell.

We are in winter home for ages already! 
I have a jumping saddle that fits both boys! (borrowed)
I have ridden both. 
I have a crazy cute kitten. 
I am feeding my dogs and cats RAW diet! 
I am so happy with life!

Coming to winter home!







Happy ponies







Funny pony!







Our new feeder! Old container. Now we have 9 smaller nets, 1 container and one huge net to keep switching between to keep them fed. Even without cold night there have been days and night when they eat all 9 nets and container empty!! 







Having fun on the horse mound! 







Retro after saddle fit. 








For 3 weeks they did not touch hay! there was so much grass in winter pastures that they just kept eating that! 

My cute kitty!







She was so tiny! 








And happy riding times! 















I love my horse!


----------



## Cherrij

My BF also sometimes rides. We actually wanted to ride today too, but it has been raining again, and so I decided that my horse is not too stable on muddy wet ground and decided against riding. just filled the haynets and chopped some firewood. 
They look cute! 







Cuddly boys! 







The winter wonderland we had for a bit.. 







And frozen horse.. 







Kitty!







Handsfree canter!







Winter decorations  









I went to Steve O'Grady hoof care seminar! We had horses in the lecture theatre!! :O 
I was amazed at his techniques and way of explaining. The fact that we had farriers and vets from all Baltic states and even from Finland coming and learning! And I showed pics of my untrimmed hooves and he said they look quite good and gave me tips how to fix some tiny issues we have! 















And Mr Chunky eating breakfast!


----------



## Cherrij

My man is the only man that can freely walk up to grumpy Shelby and not get bitten. She doesn't even threaten him. 








My cool Westie - she kinda is the boss of the house. Straight after the new kitten.. 







And my incredibly gorgeous mutt! 








And the BEST RIDE OF THE YEAR! 
after initial arguments about backing up and moving forwards and turning, Retro showed himself from the best side! He was very soft to ride, easy to handle, a little rushed, but overall ok. He learnt to respond to the rein asking him to stretch down instead of just me urging him to stretch and waiting for him to do it so I can praise. I managed to get a cue for it! yeey. 

His gaits are soft and comfy, even though he throws his knees quite high up - I bet it's his tinker side of being  

Sponge stealing cat!








He starts to stretch a lot more and keeping it up for more than a few steps, but over half a huge circle! 
















And even though I know I have issues - bad sitting trot position ocassionally, falling forwards, forgetting to check which leg we are trotting on, dropping the reins too often when I should start working him in contact etc. I have started this pony bitless. I have continued working him bitless, with ocasional bit riding, and I can trust him to carry me around the arena with no hands!
and I already have had people tell me: 
They would consider buying a horse who is started under saddle like this, they like what they see, they are happy to see progress, they are happy with my ability without a trainer - imagine how great I would be if I could have a trainer? 
























And our horrible attempt of a jump where I almost landed on the ground after the jump!








Thats all for now


----------



## Zexious

What a great group of updates!

Congratulations on the new kitty--she is just the sweetest (ornery?  ) looking thing!

All your babies look great, and congratulations on the nice compliments! I think you and your boy look fabulous! 

I so love reading your journal <3
Happy New Year!


----------



## Cherrij

Zexious said:


> What a great group of updates!
> 
> Congratulations on the new kitty--she is just the sweetest (ornery?  ) looking thing!
> 
> All your babies look great, and congratulations on the nice compliments! I think you and your boy look fabulous!
> 
> I so love reading your journal <3
> Happy New Year!


Happy new year!  

The kitty is the cutest, but she is nicknamed the Devil Spawn! The Satan baby  

I have often been told that I imagine things, that I can get things done, and so on. But Retro and Grand are living proof - horses with any character can be started bitless and ridden bitless, one can ride dressage on a grassy uneven arena. and with probably aroun 50 rides on Retro I can get him to this level. Due to circumstances it has taken more than a year, when for others it would be a matter of months. But we take it slow


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Great to see your updates. Love the photos. Kitty is gorgeous (my kids call me the cat lady, but I only have one at the moment!!). glad to see you are able to ride Grand again. Happy new year


----------



## Cherrij

our creepy video


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

why creepy?


----------



## Cherrij

ShirtHotTeez said:


> why creepy?


Because my perfectionist says that we should be looking better together. 

When I was riding I felt I was doing everything as I should, apart from occasional loss of balance for both of us, me losing a stirrup, catching it, wiggling the reins.. unable to sit properly in sitting trot, unable to turn him for direction changes (but he has ocassional blocks for that) blah blah blah. However, this pony has been ridden about 50 times in the past year and abit.. soooo... Lets say this is amazing.


----------



## Cherrij

I can drive my horse, I can drive my horse! 
Well, I can sure drive him in winter. And he is fantastic. Even after not having some turns, in the end he was great for a first time in a sleigh! and bitless!


----------



## Cherrij

Oh wow, time flies. 

Well, not much is happening. Horsewise.. 
On the other hand.. I am breaking down.. I think... 

I am ill since 14.02. my mind is about to blow. I got bronchitis and sinus infection, and then I cannot stay inside all the time, because I have to feed horses, and we ran out of hay, as our provider just disappeared. Then we got some hay yesterday, when it was raining and I got soaked. Feeling kinda fine, just unable to go back to my very dusty work. 
Actually, looking for a new job, but hard to go away from this one when my BFs salary won't keep us alive for long.. 

Cannot really decide where to work.. what to do.. just confused and becoming very anxious and in despair. 

money is tight, I have animals to take care of, a friends horse to sell, which is hard in winter, also he should be worked more, but you know how life gets in the way.. 

on that note, I have a long video of him ..





All the horses need more work... 
I need to start getting the house sorted, but that is not easy.. 
I need to find a new home...


----------



## Cherrij

Time to make a post in Health section.. Grand has done it again. He was three legged all yesterday, building him up on painmeds, now 5 day stall rest, and then we evaluate if we need xrays and so on.. He messed up. And I messed up. 

I can't shake the feeling that he was a little lame on his left hind through the training (small free jumps) and after it he was resting that leg, and 15 minutes later he was completely off that leg. He spent the whole day in the box not putting the leg down  
Now the pain meds have worked, he stands on that leg. but it has started swelling. Which is kinda good, because we might be able to find out what exactly is there, but the problem is that this is the same leg he cut a year ago, and he doesn't like it being messed with... so no idea how to get cold compress on it.


He was holding it up all the time when I was hosing it down.. 








This is around 9 hours after injury when he has finally put the foot down and letting the other legs rest a little.. first 3-4 hours he spent basically not moving with his other hind leg digging in the ground.. 









Being the cheeky himself, but the leg is still up... 








Couple of times he was looking at it himself. he doesn't want me touching it, but he will nudge me and lick me and want to keep me with him... 

The others can see and touch him, they come to drink and I put some hay for them there too... Looks like Retro already got an electric shock from the line across the door, because he keeps away now.. he already tried to get Grand out before I put the electricity there... and yeah... fun to keep Grand inside when last time when he was on stall rest he took the door out!! 








All your best thoughts are needed!

Just last week my mom called him a walking tragedy... that's what he is.. 

at 3 years old he lost his eye, well, actually a couple of months before he turned 3. a couple of months after 3, he did something to his front leg. Later that autumn his buddy kicked his hindleg just above the stifle (so glad that it was not the stifle!). 
Just as he turned 5 and I wanted to work more, he fell and messed up his hock. it still is thick and most likely will stay like that forever, over a year and a half from that injury. 

last year he cut the pastern... 
has been a little lame at times over summer... 

HOW?


----------



## Alhefner

Sure hope he heals up quickly! It seems that Mr. Grand takes the saying, "Horses wake up with two things on their minds...what to eat and how can they hurt themselves", to the extreme.


----------



## Cherrij

Alhefner said:


> Sure hope he heals up quickly! It seems that Mr. Grand takes the saying, "Horses wake up with two things on their minds...what to eat and how can they hurt themselves", to the extreme.


He sure does. 

I hope it resolves itself, but I don't like the fact that the whole pastern now is very thick and hard, very swollen.. I will have to take him out to hose it again, but for now he has healing bandage on. I don't know the name of the plant, but it helps with open wounds as well as the bones and tendons..


----------



## Cherrij

We are 100% sure that it is not in the foot. It is somewhere in the joint. 
At the moment, I have no idea what is working, but I believe it is either or the combination of:
Me starting to cool the leg as soon as I did. 
Giving homeopathic painkiller as fast as I did. 
Putting him in the stall as soon as I did. 
Flunexin doing it's job. 
That plant bandage that I made. 
The fact that the injury is not as bad as it seemed and is healing fast!!


----------



## Cherrij

Well... a week after being put on box rest, he almost tore the shelter down, as he got mad the other 2 walked to the arena and he could not see them! sooo... I took him out for a walk, to calm him down - not an easy task when a half blind horse is blowing his legs in all directions and trying to run through the door. A loud yell and showing the halter did the trick and he remembered how to be with me... Never will I ever again try to clean a box with a crazy horse in it! 

Since then he is outside. I got bored standing at the end of the rope, so let him go while I go do chores. He didn't want to play with Retro who was trying to initiate some fun, so I was calm about my choice. And he stayed out, because none of us can be bothered with the confinement. The lameness was gone (at least most of it) and so was the swelling. Now, when I see him trot, I feel like he is not 100%.. but hey.. I have a feeling he will never be 100% sound. 
Will trim their hooves soon and then see what happens again. 

Today I took him out for some alfalfa portion (issues with hay and he started losing weight again.. ) and some grooming - as he finally has started losing more than just 2 hairs on his body. Nowhere near Shelby (because of her there are a few spots in the arena that are just covered in white hair!), but I have a belief, that once Grand starts shedding the spring is coming. And grass has started growing, that's for sure. Now just have to hope that in 3-4 weeks there is enough grass in our summer pastures to bring them there and transition them to grazing season - with the help of hay of course! 

Grand seems confident with himself.. sometimes we have some interesting moments.. just sweet ones.. like today, I was letting them out of the arena (put them there so we can work in the pastures without interruptions or risking injuring anyone, when we bring a chainsaw in the pasture). Grand stopped in front of me and just stood there. smelling me, poking me a little.. then looked around.. licked my hands and slowly walked off. He knows pretty well how to communicate to me.. and sometimes I am mad at myself for not allowing enough time for me and them..


On that note, a couple of days ago I rode Retro. For therapy reasons - i needed the therapy! 
We had loads of noises as guys were destroying the collapsed shelter (finally) and banging wood, metal etc.. Retro looked towards there a couple of times, but stayed with me. Not once we had to argue about something. I timed my blocks right, he didn't test me too many times, I did get a little thrill when he pulled me into fast canter suddenly, but he worked really hard - he OFFERED canter circles, and he hasn't been easy to turn into a circle in canter.. he always feels a little unbalanced and just runs out.. and as I am not forcing them to do things, we took our time. 

But as always. noone saw, noone, took photos, noone filmed. Ok, my BF says he saw some of it, but nothing proves my amazing session. And the fact that I sat in his canter, 3-4 circles in a row, completely relaxed, feeling him, asking him to bend a little more, not thinking about myself at all, because he is very comfortable and I felt like I am glued to the saddle again.. just thought about helping him a little. We did a few more laps in trot, asking him to stretch down, and finished. Even though I had offered to give pony rides to our guests, Retro had done so much for me, that all I could do was unsaddle, give some rubs and bring apples as fast as possible!


----------



## Cherrij

I need someone with a camera around when I decide to take training sessions. 

Retro was AWESOME again. We went in a sidepull and bareback. Just plodding around the arena. He did some serpents between tires at walk. Offered some real slow trot for me - he didn't seem uncomfortable, maybe more like lazy, or actually taking care I remember how to sit on his bare back. 
But then we had some amazing circles at trot, and some good stretching just the right amount downwards, searching for my hand, but never leaning on it. and he is just too great! 

I sure hope he either stays with the owner or goes to a fantastic person. but many fantastic people already have fantastic horses, and the rest just don't want to pay..


----------



## Cherrij

After today's ride and hoof trim, I have a feeling of - WOW - i lost the word. only synonyms come in mind... I feel great.. Inspired (might be the one), challenged, or more like challenge accepted!, strong, powerful, aimful... loads of feelings are coming in. 
So for one.. Have I told you guys how I got to trimming hooves for 4 horses now? 

Well.. it all started back in 2014 I think, when I was getting fed up with my farrier. He didn't want to come out more often than 12 weeks cycle. I was fed up with my horse having cracks, having small feet, and me having a feeling that his feet were failing him in our training sessions. 
My farrier himself told me to get a rasp and knives and keep his trim up. I got some. By then I had studied barefoot studies again and again. I was confident, that I will not hurt my boy, and if anything, I can find help, or just find another farrier. 

So, the long journey of hoof trimming began. Within the next 6-8 months (cannot remember when in 2014 I started trimming, when 2 horses joined my trimming, and by 2016 I had 6 clients. I only agreed to take horses that owners were very caring about, and my boarders. 

I have the same old 4, who came first. 3 live with me, 1 boards in another place, but he did board with me for more than a year. didn't leave because of my bad hoofcare or horsecare  

I was very careful when trimming, taking photos, analysing, measuring, comparing. It has been a long time since I looked at Grand's feet back before my Era, however I know the differences. Retro had WLD. We cannot arrange for soaking for them etc.. Especially with Retro fear of water. 
I got rid of his WLD by trimming. Frogs we are still trying to get to great health, mainly because it is not that easy to get the whole foot to grow great. 
Grand's heels have opened up and his frogs actually that sulcus (the central grove). His feet are bigger. his frogs much healthier. his feet barely crack anymore (only by the end of winter where I couldn't trim because of mud and ice and the pasture going too hard on their feet). When in september 2015 they all 5 broke out of the pasture and went for a gallop on a gravel road and all our neighbours brought them back while we, the owners, were stuck in traffic on a friday afternoon, Grand was the only one left with no effect on his feet. the rest had joined my trimming later and had other issues. Mainly, they all had the same - long toes, underrun heels, layed over bars, crushed frogs, WLD and seedy toe. One had mismatched feed - fronts trying to be high heel/low heel and pointing inwards, and hinds being just a bit.. not straight. The foot and the hoof. She is MUCH better now  

So short stories... long stories. 

Basically, I picked my courage up the most in Steve O'Grady's seminar. I talked to him about my trimming. why I do it, and that it is a couple of horses. We did talk about the issue with most barefoot trimmers anyone has heard about, here in Latvia, and the structure of the foot. Most issues caused by barefoot trimmers is overtrimming and not thinking about the foot as a whole. they try to make all hooves look the same, but each horse needs different feet. I look at each foot differently, at the horse as a whole, and to what I know it needs. 

I have not made a horse lame. 
I have helped the welfare of a dozen horses. 
I have educated myself first and then others. 
At least 1 person trims her own horses now and keeps an eye on them carefully, all thanks to me. 
I have lowered heels. 
I have brought back heels. 
I have cut back toe. 
I have won against WLD. 
We seem to be kinda free of thrush. 
I have changed the gait of a horse. 
I have improved the soundness of a horse. 
I actually do a lot of good. 

I know I am not certified trimmer. I know I have more things to learn. 
I am trying. Learning still. 
At Steve's seminar I actually got a praise from the oldest vet we have, he is a legend for us here. Even though there are things I might not agree with him, I love my vet as she consults with him. So my boy has the best care I can provide. 
But, I got a praise for how I deal with my horses feet, and how they have improved. so yeah... I will keep trimming at least a few horses. As long as I can. Because I give those feet better care than any of the farriers I have seen here. I know of one barefoot trimmer who's client feet I have seen - that is some good job. We might not get there, but I don't lose hope. As I know there are still things I can change - helping with internal and external factors. 

So yeah... any questions? 


On to the next one. 
I am really proud of my riding. I have not had a trainer since the beginning of 2013 I think. Ok, had a couple of little sessions. 
In this time, I have started 2 young horses under saddle. One was a stallion, the other a gelding. They have different characters. I have helped a lot more... I have ridden different horses in this time.. 
Grand's progress is limited by the surface and his health. Even though vets cannot find anything wrong with him, he sometimes trips. usually loses one hindleg somewhere.. I don't want to fall with him, and I don't want to hurt him. And if he cannot be ridden I won't cry. He still is amazing! 

Retro. My spunky little friend. I used to NOT get a long with him AT all. 

I have had issues with him. Won't turn suddenly. Can't be caught. Runs away. 
Lost brakes. Quits turning left. Starts backing up no matter what you do. (until you bring the whip out). Wont stand tied. 

No matter what came up, I managed to deal with it. I realised today, that I actually have NO idea HOW I fixed him. But I have a great horse to ride. If I had a chance to ride a horse like this when I was learning, I would be a different rider all my life. 
I don't follow any methods. I have learnt about many, learnt through some. I do use different elements of some methods, but mainly I want a healthy horse and a good riding partner. 

So. I take care of biomechanics. I try to eliminate all physical and external factors. I take care of my own riding. I did LOADS of bareback riding on our safest horse before I attempted to do sitting trot on Retro or Grand, or riding Retro bareback. Not ready for Grand bareback yet - he shows discomfort when I am on bareback, and he is so narrow I don't feel comfortable on him either. 
I take care that my horses like the training sessions - I am fair, honest and try to be as precise as I can be. Now... well, people who like pulling reins actually cannot ride the horses I ride  they like being turned with the riders seat, and sometimes reins assist with precise direction, bent etc. 
The horses are soft in your hands. because I do my best every time I ride. I give my best abilities to sit, hold, guide, etc.. Every time I do my best to be the best I can be right now. 

Of course, with $$$ and running to ALL available trainers to pick out the ones that would suit me, I could improve faster. Hell, by boarding at a stable with an indoor arena, I could progress myself and the horse faster. But I like my horses living outside and having fun. And not being ridden every day just because "a horse his age should be doing 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6...."

Retro will be 6. 
Grand will be 7. 
They should be doing lower levels of dressage and jumping 115+ and up to 135 cm for 7 year olds. Grand would never have made it.. his legs fail him... And don't try to tell me he is always injured because he lives outside! 
It is possible that living in a box he would not get random injuries like he has, but he would run himself silly when he got out. and his legs might not hold up without the extra stimulation he gets by his lifestyle. 
Retro, same as Grand is started under saddle late and slow, their backs have been spared, their training sessions are short. and overall they are happy horses, who will be sturdy forest horses, hobby horses for some folks. Well, Grand will be mine, and for my dearest and fairest riders. 

I have to start a feeling that my best student, our helper, is soon going to get on Retro for more than - you can walk him if you want.. 
She still has loads to learn for her posture, hands, legs, positions etc.. but she is progressing and getting there.. 

This has been long. 
But I am proud of myself. In quite a few "disciplines"...  

Have a great day folks!


----------



## Cherrij

I am an extremely proud trainer. 

Let the pictures speak for themselves. 

Retro had our helper on him, my student, for like the third time. It was first time for her trotting on Retro. It was first time for her trotting in a saddle and off lunge. and overall second time trotting in saddle. previously she did try on Grand. 
Of course, there were plenty of giraffe moments, but Retro was trying hard, and so was the girl. She has loads to work with balance and her hands etc, but hey, we all started somewhere right? I would have loved to ride a horse like Retro when I was learning!


----------



## Cherrij

And we also had a draft powerhouse. 
The owner riding after a long break. 
The helper has been riding Shelby most of the time, and all the training I have put in there.. 










































They were happy with the training too! 








Why did we clean them?


----------



## Cherrij

Well.. Out of boredom I made a rope halter. It needs adjusting, and I find out that I do really have 3 big heads here.. I knew that about Shelby and Grand. But Retro I found out in the last training - the sidepull noseband is too small for him - it has to be too far in front of the nose to close. 
So I will try to make a better halter  And keep riding in hackamores.. 


























This is how he looks after grooming. And I need to fix that mane - trimmed a little of the ginger ends off and now he looks worse 







Retro always attacks Grand from the blind side.. but Grand knows how to handle it!


----------



## PoptartShop

Aww, I like the homemade rope halter! It looks cute. 
I like the color too. Cute pictures, LOL I like the one of them playing!


----------



## Cherrij

PoptartShop said:


> Aww, I like the homemade rope halter! It looks cute.
> I like the color too. Cute pictures, LOL I like the one of them playing!


Soon more boy game pics are coming!  The halter is from a soft rope, I have about 40 m of it laying about the house. decided to try.


----------



## Cherrij

Warm up  








Is he trying to collect himself? 








FLoater..








Retro should know by now that it is not smart to **** Grand off.. 

























Their maneuvers are just hilariously amazing.. 

























Well... Hello Mom. I am running. Yes I am! because I can!


----------



## Cherrij

I said it is not smart to **** Grand off... 

























And that's all folks.. for today...


----------



## PoptartShop

Oh my goodness they are so cute playing! I love it!  
LOL hilarious!
They really are something!


----------



## Cherrij

PoptartShop said:


> Oh my goodness they are so cute playing! I love it!
> LOL hilarious!
> They really are something!


They really are. I sent the pics to the owner of the pinto and the gray, and she said she is even jealous at herself for such a beautiful horse... 

It will be sad if he gets sold. But we always have hope, that situation improves and he can stay with us and be a fun for us and a lesson horse - especially since he has passed the major test - giving an amazing ride for our helper!


----------



## Denisona2222

Grat training pictures!!  How did you get their hind legs to reach so deep under the body?


----------



## Cherrij

Denisona2222 said:


> Grat training pictures!!  How did you get their hind legs to reach so deep under the body?


Long and patient work. Each session usually is short - barely every ride more than 45 minutes, most sessions I do don't last over half an hour. 

Shelby (The grey draft) actually has talent to use her hindquarters well, she does it quite naturally, we just had to adjust her overall balance. When she rushes, we ask her to slow down, if not turn her into smaller circles, but keeping the impulsion she has gained going straight. If she tries to duck behind the bit, for any reason, she gets a light leg aid to go forwards. And if she starts to rush, she is taken back to circles. Over and over and over again, till she understands and starts to not rush and be unbalanced, and therefore has wonderful use of her legs. 

Retro was taught a lot of groundwork before he came to us and it has helped a lot, however he seems to also be one of those who naturally like to stretch and use their legs. He used to love legwork - anything towards sidepass, leg yielding or half pass was his fun. His legs were all over the place, but when free he actually uses his hindlegs a lot, now I still just need to get his hindquarters to take a bit more of his weight. He kinda follows the same routine as Shelby, apart from the fact that he is not being retrained, he is being taught from 0! Shelby had crazy gypsy folks put her basics in. 

And basically, in turns and bends it is up to the rider to balance the horse with their seat and ask for bend in the body and neck, and then legs usually follow. I have taught my riders and seem to be able to ask little things with my seat now too


----------



## Cherrij

Sad day. Got woken up early by a phone call. Darty had a foal. dead. 
A little red mare with grey feet - might have gone grey (Daddy was a Lipizzan). 
We are going there in a couple of hours to check the mare, the stable owners say she is fine, she gave birth to placenta too, but it feels like a very late abortion - day 326. The foal was checked by sonogram in November, was told it is big and healthy and moving. And now it's gone. Apparently it's head was bigger and longer than normal too.. 

We were really waiting for it, but now we just want to make sure the mare is fine!


----------



## Cherrij

Well.. the weekend was shocking. Saturday morning I had to be up early, drive and pick up some windows that I will be renovating. Then for some reason felt very tired and took a nap. When I awoke from the nap and when to drink my coffee outside I was utterly shocked. In the morning I was chilly, not even comfy enough in my "spring/autumn" jacket.. In the afternoon we had +16 degrees!! 

Yesterday our helper came again, the morning was warm already and when she had her riding session - from 12:00-13:00 it was already +15 at least.. She rode Shelby at walk for about 45 minutes, including just a few trot circles, but I told her that it looks like today will be heavy for Shelby, so to keep an eye on her - still having winter coat, excess weight and sudden warm weather! And Shelby was soaked - neck, chest, back, and under the girth and even between her hindlegs! Had her first mini shower - a bucket of water.. and then she rolled in some dirt 

Afterwards she had some more time so rode Retro for 30 minutes. She is not able to sit his trot without a saddle yet, he was showing signs of - I don't like this. So they didn't trot much, just a few moments.. but also working on bending and turning with small cues - and Retro was working so hard that his hindlegs were foaming from the inside! 

I like this girl, because she sees that there are plenty of things to do at walk, to not overwork the horses in sudden weather extremes, and it will also improve things for later - her ability to balance on them and turn them, keeping her hands soft and nice... getting them to listen to small things.. all of it.. 

I know for sure, that in the afternoon it was +18.4°C. my car even heated up to 21 for a moment.. but yea, I was working in the garden and got too warm!  

And I love how I can walk through the arena and Grand keeps an eye on me. I called him, and he slowly, but very determined walked up to me! And just rested his head next to me.. licked my hand, when Shelby came by he said she is not allowed near me - MY HUMAN! And then I found out he is shedding like a madman! Which is great!


----------



## Cherrij

I lost a long post, that I will rewrite at some point, but for now... 

i have CHICKENS!!!! 10 hens and a rooster!


----------



## Cherrij

My Chickeeens! in 6 days there are 9 eggs - 3 broke though - weak shells. I have upped their calcium intake, and added more light. 
I think I will have some nice egg laying chickens  









And OMG I am so proud of my student and that horse.. I don't think I have to say much.. 

He is learning to take that contact in his own "hands" 

















She can handle his high sprung moving (Shelby was led out of the arena and he was not fine with it.. )








And they canter  
































And then he pulls something like this..


----------



## Cherrij

Can anyone share their opinions and thoughts of what is this and how to deal with it? 

He tripped 3 times in 20-30 minute session. All 3 times got caught on video. He seems to not have enough time to straighten his foot under him, therefore landing on the toe and the pastern! He steps 2 -4 steps like this to catch himself again, and keeps going - I actually had to ask him to slow down to walk! 
Whenever he starts to feel "off" at the trot, when I am trying to get him back on himself - he choses to canter. he likes cantering more than trotting.. 
He is not lame after this, but it does scare me to many levels - he can get lame again, he did have an injured pastern not too long ago.. and we can fall together one day! :O 
















On the other hand... 

I made this funny thing.. Can be used as placement for hot pots and pans.. 

















Our barren pasture - one half is closed to grow some grass, now they are still on hay and some times hand grazed outside of pastures.. 









New photomodel  2 more cracked eggs with very thin shells, but overall we have 14 eggs collected since we got them. So will have at least some ours for easter  









Sometimes he looks like he really is trying! 








Almost floating! His trot is becoming bigger sometimes... and his neck is relaxed and even when it's not as low as one could want, it is getting lower! 







Very determined with his task! 








Mid training hugging moment  









After Grand we took Retro - owner wanted to ride him a little too, and I wanted some new video to see what we have going on.. 

He was a bit jumpy, not cooperative - harder to catch, didn't want to saddle.. kinda off.. But I managed to get him to calm down, and so I rode him first instead of the owner warming him up for me. 
He was quite explosive, but nothing too crazy - he just had stiff rushy trot and pulled into canter a couple of times... so I used it for teaching purposes - he went into a nice circle, so I held him there. As he slowed down, I just added my leg and asked for some more. We got as far as him starting to stretch out in canter - so cantered a liiitle more. 
He was going like a well oiled machine - steady forward canter with amazing beat - I loved the sound of his breath and steps! and very responsive.. 

Then I gave him to the owner who is starting to learn to change her old riding habits, things she was taught ages ago - which makes her think a lot, because I explain things a lot more, and give more detail to every thing they do, so she actually has to think a lot! 

They did alright, but many more sessions needed for them to go great!


----------



## Cherrij

Oh.... 

I was in a dressage seminar on thursday! 
with Martin Kupper from Germany. 
Of course I did not take part, I was just watching and listening.. and he is a smart man! 

At the moment I am not capable to rewrite all my notes from my head, but I did take in a lot that I can use to start working my buddies more! 

Also, it does say a lot when the trainer keeps repeating: 

"Open that neck!"
"Inside leg, outside rein!" 
and "Don't pull him back!"

Oh yea.. our top level riders got told off for their bad habits!


----------



## Cherrij

So... 

we have started lunging Grand on our "Horse Mountain" and he is improving quite a bit with just this week 3 sessions! I do warm him up on flat and then let him work himself out on the slope a little. 

Retro pulled "aerator" or however we can call it - as the horses are leaving on Sunday, we decided to pull the thing around the winter pasture a bit - to spread the manure and get some air into that packed ground. hopefully grass will grow great this summer  

























Looks great right? But just wait for the last one, and sit and admire! 
I know it's too early to wish for that under saddle, but we will get there! 


*DROOL*


----------



## Cherrij

With the purpose - lets get this horse strong and healthy, Grand got another lunge line session today! 
I am doing everything I can to get his hind legs moving, to get his movement forward and try to get him stretching a little too, otherwise, he does carry his head quite relaxed, but usually very high.. 

So today he got his bodywrap around his hindlegs again - warmed up with that, some trot, come canter, some transitions.. just getting him moving again. then added the sidereins.. for him it was the full length at the moment.. so he doesn't feel compacted (he actually has quite a long neck, because those are full sized sidereins and this is the shortest I would put on a horse starting in sidereins)

At first I let him walk a few circles and then ecouraged some trot. I vocally praised him every single time he tried to make contact with the sidereins and every time his head lowered and his neck arched. 
I actually saw him with a very nice headset, but his legs started to flail behind again, so I sent him forwards again and his head raises up. A few times for a few strides he was going nicely. Of course it is impossible to film that, even when he is blind side to me, because he seems to feel when I turn the camera on.. he needs me to keep an eye on him, encourage him and praise him like all the time so he can learn! He got some treats when he was doing good, and I am quite happy with this session. I will continue doing all this work as much as I can, to get him moving better. 

Tomorrow will be a fun day too! but that, I will tell tomorrow. 

I actually have a GRAND idea for my helper. She has now started riding Retro a lot more, Shelby only rarely, so issues arise. She can't really canter on Retro, because he has quite a lot of movement in him, so she tenses up and can't sit that well, and he starts demanding clearer communication. I can raise his canter fine, she can't - he starts rushing in trot, being very uncomfortable, that already gets her out of the saddle... so.. I have a plan. 

She will have to endure a lunging session on Grand! His trot is not the best for beginner riders, but his canter is the best of all of them! He raises the canter very smoothly and just plods forwards.  SO that might help her with her seat. Loads of work for that girl


----------



## Cherrij

Well. The horses are now in the summer home. 

How did they get there? 

WE RODE THEM! 

That was a fun adventure, as only Shelby had been ridden on the way. 

At first they tried to put me and Grand in the back, as the main aim was to keep Retro in the middle so he is safe and can be blocked if needed. But Grand was walking way too fast and I actually had to stop a couple of times for them  Shelby was pushing Retro from behind as he decided he will go any direction, just not forwards.. But they managed fine. this is what you get when you put a beginner rider on a youngish horse... 

























We were all wearing high wiz, even though walking around 8 am on Sunday morning. We had to cross the highway in front of my house (easy), mount in the forest (well, not as easy, as I held the horses and saddles for the other 2, and then had to mount my "giant" in a jumping saddle from the ground... )

Walked on - almost crashed our legs with Retro as Grand squeezed past.. 

epic walk through the field, into the village, across the bridge and a bit more than a kilometer on gravel road, past 2 houses with dogs. Easy peasy. 

Even when Grand got spooked by a bird and jumped up and forwards, then he suddenly saw a pizza box cover on the ground and decided that is horse eating monster, but we walked past that too.. I just know he is special, as the other 2 just walked past it without even looking, but Grand had to make his huge neck and stretched legs to stare at that piece of cardboard for a moment 

















They are epic and I just want to do more trails now. Need to work a little with Retro, but all is good. 

 happy us and happy horses. 

And first trail for us together, and first trail ever for our helper


----------



## Cherrij

Oh my.. I havent updated for a while. 
We are fine. Retro is still not sold... and if I continue like this, I won't get a chance to have a few more great rides with him.. as I am not even going there to ride...  

Grand gave me a fun ride one evening - bucks and gallop without brakes 

And I have some pictures I need to sort and post - Retro and Grand have been teaching beginners


----------



## Cherrij

Wow. I really have dropped off the face of the earth 

I have lost the photos I wanted to post. 
Loads of things have happened.. 

oh my.. 

Retro is still here and has a line of people wanting to ride him, even though our helper chose Grand for walk lesson yesterday... 

Grand is allowed only in walk sessions right now.. because his leg is still funny and he acts weird .... Will have to put more of my focus on him. 


This is one small trail ride we did with Retro and Shelby and Retro ended up going in front.. 









Taking kids for horserides.








I hate my face when I have to do my hair for helmet 










Sorry for the lack of helmet, but sometimes I adore that pony! 
















One evening I just happened to lay on naked Retro 








Boys love to run on colder days..








Grand needed guidance in one windy day, and as I ususally lead him in liberty, I had to use my belt for correction.. 








Sorry for the potatoe quality, but its a screenshot from a video.. of us making a jump again!  need to paint the jumps and jump more!


----------



## Cherrij

Oh. and I forgot. Went of a liberty walk with Grand.. he was with me most of the time, apart from when he got scared of a deer and cantered off a little, but I got him back immediately, and when he bolted off for unknown reason. but then he was easy to catch too. 

A few days ago I tried to go to the forest with him, he is extremely buddy sour. and doesn't really want to calmly go anywhere. and after that even in the arena he kinda ****ed me off, because he started wobbling and not going straight and I just had to give up. 

but yesterday he walked with 2 different people and was quite nice.. 


And I have gone to help my new friend with her agressive stallion, and he is better now. He has the habits of running over people, pushing past them, has kicked a few times. I just showed him some basic manners and no drastic measures were needed - he understood quite well and he is very sensitive, don't have to actually touch him with the whip to put a block on him.


----------



## Cherrij

Well, summer is the time when I don't post much here, because there is nothing to tell. This past weekend was just.. argh.. 

Wake up, it's already too hot outside. Go put hay in the shelter, fill water. watch them fight with horseflies. 
visit in the evening, 9 pm or so, they still fighting with horseflies... poor thingies. 

On the other hand - Grand might end up alone sooner or later, so I kinda have a spot reserved in a stable. I hope we can stay grazing here for a while still, but don't want to keep him alone for any longer than a few days. he can do fine living alone, but he is could be hard to reintegrate in a herd afterwards. And knowing his special hindlegs, don't want to push it too far.. 

But he is cute and cuddly as usual


----------



## Denisona2222

Why dont you just take in new boarders instead of rehoming Grand?


----------



## Cherrij

I have just started working in a stable as a trainer/instructor. I also have to sometimes clean the stalls and feed the horses. 

And my restauration jobs take a lot of energy out of me. 
And it is not easy to get boarders. 

And I am too tired to fight with hay providers etc. 

I have a chance to take him to a stable I have always wanted to be in - Grand's half brother is there, a few friends of mine, they work with Classical dressage, Straigthness Training, Honza methods and all kinds of amazing things, and I think it's the spot for us to improve. We can get help there.. 

But, it all depends on what I hear on monday - if he will ever be able to work with a rider..


----------



## Cherrij

It is time to slowly pack up all my riding equipment. 
Both my friend's horses are gone, and mine is unridable. 

I have to clean and put away the saddle, bridle, all the pads and everything. Maybe put some extra stuff on sale, as I won't need it for a long time. 

Grand got diagnosed with a blood clot in his left iliac artery. 
Trying to find all the meds I need and all the possible things I can find to help his condition. 
Most likely he won't ever be rideable again. I just have to hope he doesn't get too much pain! 

So many of my dreams got crushed yesterday.. I don't know how to handle myself and my horse now. 
He can't be worked, he has to be medicated to try to help him.. 
He will stay at home, alone this winter, because I am not willing to take the risk of him running too much and falling if I move him to another stable. 

Yesterday morning after physical therapy I had hopes, that with a lot of groundwork, he could improve. But after the vet's visit - no frigging way. 
I had almost got a spot in the stable I really want to, but there is no chance now, no point to move him.. 
I had hopes that with years to come, I could make him into a better horse, but that is all gone for now as well.. 
At the moment I feel like I will be lucky that he can live a few years with me! 

a 7 year old horse with such horrible issues. 

And the vet cannot really say where the clot came from, even though a few people are suggesting, that maybe that clot was travelling for a while, after forming due to blunt trauma to the right eye.. the vet does not want to say that could be the cause. 

I am crushed and I don't know how this will go. I will try to give him all the possible things I can, to help, but.. we never know how bad it really is.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Oh @Cherrij I am so sorry. He is so young and so beautiful.

I don't know if it helps. Several years ago my granddaughter was diagnosed with Rett Syndrome. It was really awful news, made worse when we googled it and really began to understand what that meant. My daughter was distraught and I didn't know what to do or say. What I did tell her was that all that had changed immediately, was how we saw her future. To take things one day at a time. At the time that seemed to help, and we have learned to live with it.

Give yourself some time to grieve the situation and come to terms with it. Hold off making decisions until you feel more balanced again. By all means clean all your gear, it always needs cleaning anyway!! but don't sell anything yet. It may be that one day you may get another horse to keep Grand company and for you to ride.

:hug:


----------



## Cherrij

@ShirtHotTeez - Grand is better than he was. after loads of vitamins and other stuff.. 
His blood analysis came back.. okish, nothing too scary. 
Basically I just keep feeding his systems - heart, blood, breathing, immune and digestive, and over time they should give improvements. 

And keep that hind leg safe.. it's a little sad I cannot give it any more protection, because there is now way to keep a pastern safe and still mobile.. 

I haven't even gotten around to putting all tack where it has to go, because I am too busy at work, and tired after it.


----------



## knightrider

Awwww, so sorry. I have followed your posts from the beginning and can only imagine how disappointed you are. My heart goes out to you. I hope Grand continues to improve.


----------



## Cherrij

Well. Tomorrow we turn a new page. He is healthier and happier than ever, and hope the new page will bring more joy to the world


----------



## Cherrij

Grand has a new home. A stable orientated around a balanced horse, classical dressage (not the traditional, competition BS), and straightness training. 
And our half brother lives there! 

The ultimate goal. recieved a WOW from the stable owner. 








When two become one: 








Brothers. Now, most likely, Brothers in arms as well  
































That NECK! :O


----------



## Cherrij

I am awfully proud of my boy. Even though he didn't come to me immediately as I called him in the pasture, he did approach in the last few meters. And the whole herd followed him to the front pasture. The 2 main geldings are away today. 

He has 2 more kick marks on him - one a bit sore one on the shoulder, and another sore one on his ribs, both on the blind side. Gave him some more arnica, put some cooling gel on, and we went for a 3.5 km walk in the forest.. He ate some bushes and wild growth all over, we trotted some, took some random photos. took fun videos to send my BF  

Afterwards I took him in the arena for a moment, to look around a little more and to see how he trots - I am very worried about lameness. But, he is sound. He is a bit stiff and unwilling to run, but he is sound. I hope that when the herd calms down and accepts him, he will feel a lot better. 

We did walk to the barrels laying there on the side. I asked him to pop over (yeah, wishing for too much). He complied with I will walk over. Was a good exercise for one of his hindlegs, as he held it in the air for quite some time, trying to figure out how to get out of this mess. The front went over OK, but the back got stuck. He could not raise the hindlegs high enough to get them over the barrels. Sadly noone was there to see, but I guess one day we will repeat. And then I knew what we had to do - walk carefully sideways, with front end on one side of the barrel, and the back end on the other side.


----------



## Cherrij

This is not my horse. Whatever horse I have now, is not the one I am used to! 

He is calm. He comes to me in the pasture. (usually in a herd situation it was less usual for him to come towards me). He can leave the herd, walk alone to the stable, he can go for walks in the forest, he can work in the arena (in hand work for now). He is a good horse. a very good horse. We have no behavioral issues right now! 

He used to be horrible to lead away from others, a bigger distance. that is why we never really went trail riding with him, because I just could not him to go calmly! 

Now he wants to be with me, he wants to please. 

I feel like he has finally relinquished control. Same issue I have a lot of the time. 
He now has horses below and above him. He is at the bachelor pack at the moment, with the 1.5 year old that arrived a week before him, but that most likely will change, as Grand needs a girl too, but he is dealing with the fact, that he is at the bottom of the herd now. He is not watching over everyone. So he is letting himself trust me as well. He must have understood that I know that place better than he does. I got him out of the trailer in a calm manner, being calm but watching, in case he needs me to help him focus and behave. 
We went for a walk immediately and then I did have to remind him not to rush in front of me and to focus a little, but minor corrections. Now I can walk him on a completely loose rein next to me and we are just going exploring together. We are leaning on each other for support, but also watching over each other at the same time. 

The feeling now is amazing, and I hope it stays when we start adding some light riding. At the moment I want to work him in hand more, to rebuild his top-line and add some straightness and flexibility, but we most likely will go on ridden trails and might start adding trot pretty soon - so that long ridden straight trot exercises should help with his hindlegs and strength. 

I am keeping in mind, that I can't rush it too much and have to keep an eye out for him


----------



## Cherrij

I have been a bit too busy to update, but I have been to walk with him in the forest twice now. With me on his back. and even tried a little trot. 
In the arena last saturday he felt a bit lame at trot, so we just went for a walk. I want to recheck saddle fit, check his legs all over (he doesn't look lame on the lunge line), and wait and see maybe it is his shoulder still a bit sore from the kick he got in the first week. it only has been 20 days there.. 

Otherwise I am too busy and tired at work to go and visit my horse. Though saturday should be fun.


----------



## Cherrij

Wow, I found something old and fun 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=67&v=rdW9gR9q8ik

And I also really want to write down my thoughts about my riding, that came to me last night, but now I don't feel like it's the right time!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

thats so cute 

write those thoughts somewhere before you forget. maybe share later if you feel like it.


----------



## Cherrij

Basically it is a very long thought train, that I am not sure I will be able to write down properly. It all started with thinking about no stirrup november. 

As I thought about all my no stirrup work lately, it was basically riding Retro and Shelby with no saddles. And it took me a very long time to be able to canter either of them with no saddle, and without holding on to the lunging girth we used to keep saddle pad in place for bareback riding. 

I haven't had trainers for a veeery long time. 
But I have wanted to be the best of myself for a very long time as well. 
So I study books, I read, I watch videos, I try to get videos of myself and analyze a lot. 

Quite often when I rode Retro, I was just putting a lot of hours on him, to let him find balance and rythm, without asking too many things every session, but I was working like hell with myself. To get myself to relax, open up more, get myself to stay with the horse. And experimenting when I only sit and be with the horse (walk, trot), and when I can actually start using my hips to influence him. 
The best moments I have had on either of those horses at trot felt too great, not to want to get that for most of the riding time. So I worked hard, to get back there.. 

The best feeling I want to get in trot, is when my buttom is glued to the horse, I can feel my hips moving in sync with his, and my waist joins be back with the rest of my body, it's like everything below waist is the horses' part of me, and then the top of my body stays not as moving, through a very moving waist. And my arms also belong to the horse, and join back to my body at shoulders. And arms are soft and listening to the horse all the time. That is what I want to get at all times. But it is HARD work. 

At canter I have had similar feeling once many years ago with one mare I used to ride, and maybe for a milisecond with Retro, but with Grand a few circles. there was a time when we could do that.. now, I can't wait to be able to canter him again. 


All of this might not be a lot to others, but I am doing EVERYTHING I can with limited resources and so on, to improve myself, before I attempt to ask the horses something. That was one of my biggest motivations when working with Retro - I wanted to be the best before I ask him something new and harder than the usual things. So I can ask more correctly and correct him better if needed. 

I am extremely proud with where I have gotten since many many years ago.. And I know I have a very long road ahead of me, but hey, I am not even 30 yet, so..  

I hope I can use the winter to work with some of the horses at work too - they probably will help me, as they are keeping me fit - I ride sometimes 2 hours a day, 4 times a week. so yea.. 1 hour of walk/trot/canter, and the other just walk/trot. But the horses are different. I got 1 small horse, who is very comfy and easy, and very responsive to weight aids, 1 horse who is biiiiig, and has a good rythm, but sometimes pulls at canter. and the third who has huge trot, and it takes me some time to adjust to his trot, before I feel comfortable again. 

And then there is mine.. where I do little riding now, but one of the reasons I moved him to that barn is, that it's the best hope for us to find help to strengthen him in ANY way, every way, to help him regain proper control over his body and work nicely. I don't have massive competitive goals with him, but I want him to be healthy and have fun with me. And there I have friends that can help me, give me their eyes from the side, and support me and advice me. For once I don't have to fight all the battles alone.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

That sounds really inspiring, and it looks like you are achieving your goals.

For me I feel like I am starting from the beginning. And what you just described I still have to work on. I feel like a sack of potatoes and want to get to a basic level to do a couple of small shows with Sonny before the end of the season, and I haven't even ridden him yet. Today the wind dropped for the first time in a week so maybe that first ride will happen soon!!

If you are still there can you explain how to upload a video please? Can I do it straight from my files to my journal?


----------



## Cherrij

@ShirtHotTeez - I always upload them on youtube and then just link here.


----------



## Cherrij

On saturday, I wrapped my horse in a body wrap, and we went to work in the pasture next to one of the young horses, to help it deal with the situation as well (the owner said she had eyes popping out in shock that Grand is wrapped in something )

Grand was doing good, some straightness training, focusing on me, staying with me, even when his brother pulled the driving reins out of my friends hands and cantered off alone, close by. 
He even lowered his head at trot, which was a miracle! 

Today for the first time he worked with a kid, we helped with a lesson in the stable. He was doing fine most of the time, apart from a few turns, when he decided he doesn't want to be at that side of the arena. 
At trot they were doing ok, she could handle the way he tries to rush occasionally.
But also, she was leaning a bit too much forward, so when she balanced back, he stopped rushing so much. 
He did pull her into quite a strong canter, so she got a little scared, but everything was fine. She just said she does not want to canter Grand anymore, at least not until he can be controlled a bit more. 

So after her, I mounted him to see what the... 

He was a bit tired from all that, but he tried. We trotted a little. did a few bits of canter, and did loads of transitions around the arena - walk trot walk stop back trot walk trot walk stop back trot walk stop walk trot walk etc.. doing only a few steps in every gait, trying to get him as light as I can. He was exhausted. 
So I gave him a little more food (some alfalfa) and veggies and let him back in the pasture.. didn't do too much myself, because he does not have the stamina to carry a rider for 2 hours, he wasn't sweating, but just mentally exhausted.


----------



## Cherrij

https://www.instagram.com/p/BbXMU4CBl8n/?taken-by=gglaaciic

I hope it works. There are three videos - I really cannot upload everything on youtube, however if this link doesn't work, or instagram linking is not allowed, I will try to upload on youtube again. 

Saturday we had some fun - my friend asked if she can try to pony Grand around the arena, and in the end she was flicking the whip around and lunging Grand while sitting on his brother! 

Grand is one special horse. 

I didn't do much with him, walked some ground poles, did a little LFS with him, and worked on moving in unison, and stopping together too. I did sit on him for like 5 minutes maybe, trying to ride with a ropehalter again  he was very forward going! but felt a little tense too. 

I love how now he is taking everything in so easily! 

Also while he was tied up at the saddling place, did some stretches and crunches for his back..


----------



## Denisona2222

> Also while he was tied up at the saddling place, did some stretches and crunches for his back..


Could you please make a video of how you are doing the crunches or maybe if making a video is too much work, you could post a description of how to teach crunches to the horse?


----------



## Cherrij

I will try to get a video, though it might not be with voice - because I am not sure I can make myself clearly explain everything in english while in a busy stable environment. Or maybe when I am alone there.


----------



## Cherrij

Me and my friend are actually planning a few educational videos - so one would be about doing simple stretches (this time more focused on a horse with back/hindquarter issues), teaching to stand near the mounting block, a hard to catch horse. And a few more. 
We are still thinking about ideas - but also we cannot just start trying to tell everyone how to do things, because we are not such well known people - so we might not get the desired result.. we don't compete, we do stupid things with out muddy hairy horses, why would people listen to us? Of course, we hope to show in dressage and a few jumping comps, but not at the higher levels too soon. 

And we are limited on resources, so we can't even train a lot of horses for people..


----------



## Denisona2222

> Me and my friend are actually planning a few educational videos - so one would be about doing simple stretches (this time more focused on a horse with back/hindquarter issues), teaching to stand near the mounting block, a hard to catch horse.


Wow, that sounds seriously amazing!!! Cant wait!


----------



## Cherrij

I got a chance to capture this on video, but it is not the best way I want to do this video. It just shows the 2 stretches/crunches or how to call them, that I try to do every time I am with him. With the second one he is so sensitive he wants to run away from it after a few times of doing it. but you can see how easily we can make a horse move that much! 

But Saturday also was another day of firsts for us! We went to the forest! With company. And we trotted. And we CANTERED for the first time in the forest! WHOOHOOO!!! and Grand was soft and easy. Once he did try to pull a bit faster canter, but managed to stop him. Also was trying to use only the rope halter as aids if needed, but had the bitted bridle on for "just in case" - as I do understand that sometimes I have some issues with him on trails, that I still need to fix in arena.. 

But yeah, I am really happy!


----------



## Cherrij

Saturday I visited again, but ended up just handwalking for over 8 km.. 
I met him in the shelter - standing alone and breathing heavily. Barely got him through the mud, out of the pasture, he really did not want to come with me. He took my pieces of bread as treat, but later I saw him spitting them out. 
He had barely any gut sounds, so I ended up going to the forest to walk, where we met a quad, which woke him up a little, but even then after the first 30-40 minute walk he wasn't great yet. Then I administered Nux Vomica (Stable owner gave me some) and we waited a little bit and went for another walk. Then we also met some horses from the other stable, which woke him up some more. And then we were back after another 30+ minutes, let them drink and rest, and went for another small walk. By then my horse was active, interested in the world and starting to show interest in food as well! 

Even the first dose of Nux Vomica was on a piece of bread, which he just held in his mouth :O he wouldn't eat bread and that is weird! 
So saturday he did not get his "porridge", as I was worried about his tummy, and yesterday it got wetted down quite a bit, and he also didn't get my veggie treats on saturday, just 1 apple and a slice of pumpkin.. as I didn't want to upset his tummy too much. poor boy, but he is doing good now again.. 

I just wonder what caused that colic - because not much has changed, but maybe the fact that they took away 4 water sources (so they don't freeze) and now there are only the 2 heated waterers and I don't know if he is comfortable to drink from them.


----------



## Cherrij

As usual - nothing much is happening, because I don't get to visit him too often. This saturday I work, so I am visiting on Sunday, but they are also adding another horse on Sunday morning.. so I have no idea how he will be. 

AAAnd.. nnow I am also a stablehand at work - due to lack of clients, I have to clean the stable and feed the horses on the days I am there, so that things get done and I still have a job. and I need a job right now, due to the financial difficulties, AGAIN!.... 

And I got kicked yesterday at feeding time outside - crazy half arabian mare galloped from the far end of the pasture to the hay feeding area, ran towards me to chase a horse off the new bale I brought out, and I didn't have enough time to back off, and her hoof made contact with my hand. the right hand. Luckily it was more of a scrape, but my hand still is a bit sore..


----------



## Cherrij

Yesterday I was seriously ****ed off!!! 
Some might now that I work now in a stable. As the main instructor, trainer. 
However, due to lack of clients I have to do some of the stable work too - mainly working days when I have only 2 clients, I do all the barn chorses - mucking out, feeding, preparing the stable for the night. 
I don't complain when it's a working day with only 2 clients. But when I am left without helpers on a saturday! GRRR. 

Basically, I arrived at the barn at 8:45 yesterday, quickly put out 6 small bales for the non working horses outside, let them out, dropped more hay from the loft to feed the ones that will work, fed those, and started cleaning them and the barn aisle. 
In less than an hour everything was done and my back was wet - I wear thermo long underwear so I don't freeze while giving lessons, so when I do chores I am a bit too warm. 
Ok, then I tack up all the horses, get ready to go for the first ride. Then come back, untack all the horses, and give a lesson. Then supposedly I have 2 hours free, which I can use as I see fit, but because of a kid being late for 10 o clock ride, my second lesson finished at 12:30 instead of 12. SO basically I only had time to feed the inside horses again, bring some more hay bales outside, let out the horses we won't need anymore, drop more hay, eat a few cookies and clean one stall. And then quickly clean the last 3 horses that work in the next hour, and for 14:00 I had to have 8 horses saddled and ready to go - all done just by me!! Usually we have teenage helpers on the weekends when it is busiest, but this time noone could come, so I had to rush myself. I did have 2 people helping me bring out horses for the clients, so I can keep an eye out on the ones already on horses trying to ride horses in the arena  

After that hour (me walking on foot and talking very loud all hour) I had to quickly untack all the horses and give another lesson. 
While the kids were warming up the horses I quickly went to let out the rest of the horses, and after the lesson the mucking could start. 

We have total of 17 boxes - 16 horses, one pony is in a stall, and 2 stay outside because 2 stalls are filled with sawdust for bedding. 
And, mind you, the horses were in for the night, and 11 horses were in most of the day too (10 of them were out by 5 o'clock, last one stayed till almost 7 because he sweated quite a bit during the lesson and I had to keep him in to dry!) 
Most of the boxes were so filthy I needed at least 2 wheelbarrows to get the muck out. Luckily, some still had enough sawdust in the corners so I didn't have to bring more, but for a few I had to dig into those huge piles of compressed sawdust to get enough for the stalls that were too dirty and ended up being quite bare! 

It took me over 2 hours just to clean the 16 stalls with my back wet again, then I still had to bring in the sawdust, the hay, and fill oats for the night. 
I started my car at 20:20 - and I took only very short breaks, so I can do everything as quick as possible. So yeah.. it takes time. 
And for ALL THAT WORK, I only got like 15 bucks on top of my daily pay. That got me ****ed off - I work so hard, and try to make everything great, keep an eye out on the horses for health and tack and so on, but it never gets appreciated. At the moment I don't want to change my job, because I like working with horses, the pay is Okish for most of the time, and I want to help those horses - most likely in USA or UK this woman would be charged with neglect, because she is not taking proper care in some ways - a lot of horses still lack dental care, the tack is not always fitting well, I think at least one horse has rain rot or something similar, and nothing is being done, at least 4 horses have breathing problems, and nothing is being done.. One 17 year old horse with a locking stifle is being worked (though he is fine 95% of the time, he locks his stifle in the stall sometimes..). One almost 20 year old horse looks a bit too weak, but at least he is getting alfalfa at feeding times to help gain weight, but due to the fact that it is only me feeding the alfafla, it is 3 times a week and I cannot add a lot more. 

Though at least thanks to me in these 4 months already - 3 elderly horses get alfalfa, 7 horses had their teeth done, some had tack changes, one is in a bitless bridle, 2 horses only work with "special" clients - as in they work very little and rarely.. so yea.. 

I am still ****ed off!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Working that hard its a shame you are not earning all the money. You might need to carry a dressage whip for a short time to discourage horses rushing at each other with people around.

It is always hard on a diligent worker not to be appreciated. Often I have seen the best workers ignored while the popular lazy ones get all the credit.


----------



## Cherrij

I used to teach the kids that came to our horses - never go to the pasture to get a horse without a whip - at least as long as you learn to see them better, predict them. 

I was carrying 2 bales at a time, it means both my hands were taken - also trying to save time and energy, walking out only 5 times, not 10. It makes a difference when you are trying to balance in the mud too  and not sink in it.. 

Today I had that mare inside for lesson, so I kept her inside till I finished feeding outside, and then I let her out.. 

But life is really weird around this full moon. 

1) Grand is lame... AGAIN. Again it is the same left hindleg pastern. it's swollen. He is back on the meds he had last time, the swelling was down without meds, but he was in a stall for the night. Apparently he was a little weird already during the week, but nobody told me anything. So he is in a separate paddock right now, to avoid the horrible mud and the strain on his leg, at least for a few days for the meds to work, and maybe the ground will freeze over and I can release him back easier. 

2) Another horse got added to the group, Monday morning, and today he had stitches on his leg. 
3) one horse at work had a horrible breathing day -he was heaving all the time! 
But at least got the owner thinking about adding things to her breathing horses's feed. And trying some more medication. Also wetting their hay now. 

Just weird life.


----------



## knightrider

"Just weird life."

And a hard life. You are working very hard. Sorry you don't have more help and are not appreciated.


----------



## Cherrij

Grand lived alone for the total of one week. I do not have the finances to drive there and muck out that paddock at least 3 times a week. 
The mud is slowly freezing over, but not good enough, but Grand is back out there, as there is not much choice at the moment. 

I did get a huge adrenaline rush when I was putting a clay compress on his leg on Saturday - he tried to kick me away. But I got it on, he stood with it and went for a short walk, overall 3-4 hours with the compress, hard to say if it worked, as he wouldn't let me touch his leg, but he seemed Okish. 

Visiting again on Friday to make another compress and to watch over him. 

I had made a thread in horse health section about his injury, but that has gone missing. 
I had made a hoof trimming thread in the hoof section, that's gone too.. The forum has gone NUTS!

And for some unknown reason I cannot post pictures


----------



## Cherrij

I am still sad that I can't post any pictures.

But today was quite awesome. I visited today because I work both days on the weekend and there is no way I can visit after work - because for one, that would be in the dark, also, I would have to drive for an hour just to get there, and then drive home, when work - home is faster and I am usually tired. Even though tomorrow I am having at least 3 helpers! 

Grand is looking good, we enjoyed some straightness training basics again - long, forwards and stepping under, managed to get him to show a nice bend in his body a few times, and his hind hoof was stepping over the front hoofprint. 

We played a little with those straightness training exercises, then I dared to ask him to trot next to me while I ask him to keep his head low, and IT WORKED. He did a few steps and it made me so happy  

And we played a lot with recalling - I tested it in the summer pasture at first (we go to "work" on one of the summer pastures when the arena is unusable), tried at liberty there, and then off to the forest. Worked good - I ran away, whistle and wait for him - normally he comes at walk and when he reaches me he gets a treat. Today he trotted to me and even raised canter once! Suuch a good boy and made me sooo happy! 

We managed to trot next to each other too - just need to work on brakes at liberty, and the last try of recall was a bit too much, I am guessing I also ran of too fast and he got disconnected, because he ran after me, and then he galloped away - to home. I have a cute photo of him hiding in the stable area when I arrived back. 

He seems to like his life and I am happy he is doing OK. 
Even though I would like to do some images on his leg to see what's going on, but hard to do it right now..


----------



## Cherrij

Finally something works. 

This is from the day of the clay bandage







The "burnt" pasterns.. 








Grazing time with brother.. 








This is from the day of the slight colic - but photo assures that he knows how to use that shelter.. 








The stall he spent the night in.. 
















At the moment no more photos.. I didn't go today, wont go tomorrow, most likely just 24th in the morning.. 

I am just too broke to drive there.. 

Though last Saturday he went on a walk with his brother and the owner, and her friend took Grand - total beginner but they did excellent. 
And apparently Grand is eating with the brother from the same hay bale, they tried to play through the walk - which makes me think he is being accepted at the high end of the herd, as his brother is one of the bosses there..


----------



## Cherrij

And Merry Christmas for me. 
Yesterday was trimming hooves for one horse at work, and it slammed it's hind foot toe forward into my foot. 
Now I have 3 broken bones in my foot. I have a cast for at least 4 weeks. I can't visit Grand, I can't do anything. I suck now.. 

Life is at it's worst now (if I can't work we have no finances coming in, and we barely had any cash left, that is why I wanted to trim some horses before Christmas...)

So yea...


----------



## Zexious

I'm so sorry to hear you're having a tough time, Cherrij ): 
Sending you all the best in the coming weeks, and healing thoughts to poor Grand </3


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Oh no Cherrij, what a terrible time for that to happen! So sorry that you have more misfortune and I hope some good fortune balances that soon.

Wishing you the best christmas possible.

:cheers:


----------



## knightrider

Awww, so sorry to read that. I hope you and Grand heal quickly.


----------



## Cherrij

Finally visited Grand yesterday, he looks great. 
Of course he didn't react to me whistling from the gate, but when I limped the distance, the last 15 meters he came to me knickering! 
He was quite happy to see me, so I took him out to clean, see how he is doing, and we walked to the summer pasture to see if the brothers want to play some.. 

And I got the chance to take photos. 
Grand was being a sweety and standing just next to me and walking with me, even though I took the lead line off as soon as I closed the gate of the pasture. 
Really staying with me.. 

He ran only a little, but showed some speed too. I can't even try to lunge him right now, because I know he has done nothing for a while, so he will be quite energetic and might pull me around and I can't handle that - I am barely walking on 2/3 of my foot. 

























A while back he was taken out to be groomed by one of the clients at the stable, because he had stood at the gate a few times when she came, and I was messaged to ask if they can take him out to clean and give him some love. The woman explained to me that she just could not watch him wanting some human contact and not getting any - apart from a rare pat on the shoulder when meeting at feeding times.


----------



## Fimargue

He looks great. Love the trot pic!


----------



## Cherrij

Today I lent Grand for a lesson. One client has noticed, that he stands by the gate and wants human attention, so previously she had taken him out to clean and give him some love, and so we arranged that she can get groundwork lessons with him, and eventually possibly ride. 

So of course I had to go and watch  

Almost every stop he made, was square. I was positively shocked! 








Very focused on the trainer.








Suddenly he is another horse with her - almost looks like Piaffe, but it was something between backing up and not overdoing things. 








He gave great joy to the woman - she was impressed how easy he does things and how willing he is. This is all just remembering the basics of Straightness training, mainly LFS

























He made me extra proud today


----------



## Cherrij

So being cooped up at the house is annoying me, so I started trying to get my PC sorted out finally - deleting loads of unneeded content and trying to sort out my document library to see what good articles I have saved that I could translate so I can help people with education. 

But cleaning out the pc means I find a lot of things! 

When he was around 4, such a handsome hunk! 








I think also when he was 4ish - the nosebands are not too tight, they just look it. I only used the flash for a while when he was tossing his tongue. Now I wonder, why I bothered with the bit so much, but I guess it was due to the thought that we might go to places him still being a stud. 
Also reminds me that I have no idea when I find an affordable very long U shaped browband that we can use. Since none of the normal ones fit and the one that fit was too heavy and he used to shake his head a lot and get rid of the bridle (I actually had to braid his forelock over the bridle to keep it in place).








Here is the beginning of our Straightness training journey, getting closer to 5. Gelded already. 








And from the same photoshoot as the 2nd photo, some funky moments


----------



## Cherrij

Oh those memories of the summer days.. 

But first, Grand was in a lesson yesterday, but this time they walked to the field to work, and he was a bit .. antsy. First, he was with 2 people he knows only for a very short time, then horses from the stable passed by. Then I walked by. So his attention was going everywhere. 

But they managed a few good things, before and after he pulled the rope out of her hands. 
So after the lesson I took him back there and let him run the steam off a little bit. 

Today he was taken out for a walk in the forest and behaved like an angel. 


























Oh those summer days.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@TuyaGirl i just learnt that the skim milk is higher in amino acid. atm i am using whole milk powder

my saddle should arrive in next day or two, not that we have ridden for a while. Over a week of wind and rain and more on its way!!

oh and a very quick cute video of Buzz!


----------



## Cherrij

@ShirtHotTeez - I think your post got lost


----------



## Fimargue

Cherrij said:


> Suddenly he is another horse with her - almost looks like Piaffe, but it was something between backing up and not overdoing things.
> View attachment 952021


This is like what some people call the 'school halt'


----------



## Cherrij

Fimargue said:


> This is like what some people call the 'school halt'


How is that a school halt? I have heard of it, but I am confused now.. 

Now I remember that it was part of backing up and getting him to line up with the trainer.


----------



## Fimargue

Cherrij said:


> How is that a school halt? I have heard of it, but I am confused now..
> 
> Now I remember that it was part of backing up and getting him to line up with the trainer.







Sort of preparation for piaffe and high school movements. Not something I would do for that extend as in the video, but have done a little what your friend is doing in the photo.


----------



## Cherrij

Grand had a very full day today - I arrived, took him in the arena for some "play" time - checking his reactions, being with me and so on. And then brought him back to the yard to clean him properly and hopefully saddle and enjoy a few minutes on him. I had arranged for some sled driving today, so I was careful with time, but it looked like we have plenty of time, so I ended up RIDING! 

OMG. I don't remember when was the last ride on Grand (I think it was the forest ride), and overall last time I rode a horse was 22.12.17. So yeah. .Some time has passed. BUT - I got on well, my foot didn't disturb me getting on, and we walked around some. Tried a little trot, which was OK too, my feet weren't putting weight in the stirrups, so that's completely awesome, and then our friend took us for a little ST from the ground with a rider on top. I tried not to disturb them, so she had some fun with getting Grand to do some LFS and so on. 

He had some difficulty, and she later found that he has some tighteness in the left side of his neck, have to work on that. Also, have to check the rest of him.. 

And then I went nuts. Went to walk some more and tried again some trot, and went, what the hey.. lets canter. AND I WAS IN HEAVEN!

Mainly because I can do it again, and also the fact that he was reacting to half halts with the stick on his shoulder and my seat. I could feel him in trot and canter, when he started "rolling down the hill", I ask him to come back and he did! He isn't perfect with his balance, but we tried!  

I am still in heaven! 

Might have some photos later, don't know what my friend succeeded in making


----------



## Cherrij

Sadly, the best moments weren't captured, but there is one.... Not the best from the feeling today, but we can do it! 

Also, forgot to say that I called him from the pasture, he just looked at me. Then I showed him the halter in my hand - and he just came to me! Such a great horse!


----------



## newtrailriders

Gorgeous photo! I love your red hair


----------



## Cherrij

newtrailriders said:


> Gorgeous photo! I love your red hair


Even though it has grown out and faded quite a bit now.. haven't dyed it for a few months now.. 

It is supposed to be like this.. 










Aaand, turns out, that just before this photo (the today's canter) Grand was actually looking really good, just impossible to capture that shot, and our trainer saw some and said he looked very collected today, which makes me fly even higher!


----------



## Cherrij

I am SO sore today.. but weirdly, not my legs so much, though they might "talk" tomorrow. It still just makes me remember the awesome day I had yesterday!


----------



## Cherrij

Today was up and down. 
Rode a little - had some rodeo, a snappy horse, rushing and not wanting to listen. 
Then found out why. Rode without the saddle pad for the test of the saddle. Well, it does not fit. Barely any clearance for his spine and shoulders are being pinched. So my beloved Kieffer saddle is going for a sale, hopefully I can get enough for it to get another, fitting saddle. 
Or soon enough collect a bit more and buy a new personally fitted Ghost saddle. 

Also, a video coming soon..


----------



## Cherrij

And Yeehaaaw... I think the third time if full driving gear is done. In the forest!  






Of course he has things to work on, but I a very proud with him - Bitless, Barefoot and enjoying ourselves


----------



## Cherrij

Oopsie. That video got blocked due to music. 
here is a new one.


----------



## Cherrij

Soo.. the one saddle I tried does not fit us both. There is a spanish type saddle on sale and I am biting my fingers, because my saddle is not sold yet and I can't even get that one for trying 

But because of saddle fitting I had the chance to go to Grand and took him out to play even though it was around -10°C! At first I was cold, but then it was just the matter of actually running around with him 

He is such an expressive horse. That also helped with the saddle - he was swishing his tail the moment I sat in the saddle and asked him to move forwards. 

























And previously we had plenty of issues with correct canter on the left hand. Now, look at him GO! Also, quite easy to raise him even on a smaller circle. He seemed to enjoy our games. Worked a little with trotting next to me and not rushing away, also getting him to collect back and not fall through the front and run away  Was fun. Can't wait to do a lot more.


----------



## Fimargue

I'm having the same battle as you. Saddle does not work for any of us. Will never ever touch a Wintec again. Being used to treeless saddles the seat is rock hard, and the it shoves my legs forward. I just need to get a new job first to buy another saddle - preferably an Easytrek dressage treeless, as it's very traditional looking.


----------



## Cherrij

Fimargue said:


> I'm having the same battle as you. Saddle does not work for any of us. Will never ever touch a Wintec again. Being used to treeless saddles the seat is rock hard, and the it shoves my legs forward. I just need to get a new job first to buy another saddle - preferably an Easytrek dressage treeless, as it's very traditional looking.


I would love to get another Kieffer or Prestige dressage or universal saddle. However, I am also quite keen on just saving some money over the year and ordering a Ghost dressage or baroque type specially for him. 

In the mean time, I need to get his back a lot better, but hard to do when I can't afford to go visit too often


----------



## Cherrij

I am in great need of help. 

Decisions are hard. I am still unemployed and not returning to that stable to work, so paying for my horse is a major issue. I can't bring him home, because hay supply is low in my area, the ground is frozen, I can't fix fences. 

I just now got an offer to clear manure around the hay net areas now while it is frozen, and help with a few more things, like "raking" the winter pasture in spring with Grand, then I don't have to pay this month.. Which sounds awesome, even though it is a load of work. 

And then I have another offer to move a horse to a place which doesn't have mud, horse hay feeder is on concrete, 30 ha of pastures in summer for max of 12 horses (now it's 12-13 horses on rotated 10 ha). His brother is going to the other stable due to the horrible mud we get in the one we are now. 
Also in the other place I have the chance to use a professional marathon carriage with modern driving gear (instead of our old bow harness). And the owner of the new place really likes Grand. She has met him only once, but she likes him. 

The owner of the place we are now, kinda likes him, but seems to be a little scared or intimidated by both brothers. 

SO I am at a loss of what to do. Oh, the new place offers me to pay board when I can! 

So life is crazy again, I want to take the best opportunities, and somehow I am more willing to move again, closer to home, keep brothers together and not worry that he will pull his tendons again in the mud.. The bigger minus to the new place is loads of horseflies, because it is between a river and a bog, but I am used to them and I know that 4-6 weeks in the summer my horse is untouchable because he is hiding inside the shelter


----------



## Fimargue

So is there any other minus in the new place except for the horseflies?


----------



## Cherrij

To be honest, slightly worried about the fact that there is only one main hay feeding area, but there is hay in the shelters available. And they want to build a new one for the next hay season. But Grand should not have issue with getting hay, as he is not a low man of a herd, in these past months he has climbed the hierarchy. 

And a bit worried about standing on concrete, as he has never been standing on concrete, but I hope that won't be an issue.


----------



## Cherrij

Today was a good day! Yesterday I was worried my cold might be coming back and that I might not be able to go to the stable today, but I felt fine in the morning, the weather is warming up - it was +6°C today! wheee! First snowdrops in my yard are showing their faces! 

So, went there, my lovely horse came to the first call, knickering and approaching me with determination! 

SO I got the halter, took him out, groomed him, checked his feet, trimmed the heels a little.. and then randomly gave to another woman to try his trot bareback! She said it's not that bad! Just his steering has weird.. he randomly starts to wobble, not go straight, and doesn't turn. and says "what do you think you are for telling me off??".. He likes expressing himself.. 

Then we decided to go for a nice little walk to the forest.. I was bareback with a vaulting belt with handles! Just in case I need to hold on. And sadly I did, but not for the reason I had in mind. I was careful that he doesn't start to trot, then I might need the handles to help myself. But in reality he slipped and almost fell. Twice. But did everything he could to keep us upright and he succeeded. 

And the trail ride was also epic because I was mainly riding with long reins in one hand, the other hand resting on the handle. Ok, we had his brother in front of us, leading the way and so on, but Grand responded easily when I told him with a soft rein, and a little body cue, that he should maybe chose slightly different path than where his legs are taking him.. He was walking most of the time with nice relaxed neck and just enjoying the walk! 

One part was a forest that was cut down, it reminded me a bit of extreme trails, because there were little ups and downs and stumps and branches etc on the ground. It was fun!  

Really enjoyed this and can't wait for more trail rides, longer ones.. to just enjoy life  









Bareback, bitless, barefoot. Kinda our life motto for now.. 
Brother is also bitless and barefoot, just now got a Ghost treeless saddle..


----------



## Fimargue

Standing on the concrete shouldn't be a problem if it's not the only footing, but is it where they eat the hay then?


----------



## Cherrij

Fimargue said:


> Standing on the concrete shouldn't be a problem if it's not the only footing, but is it where they eat the hay then?


Yes. that is the issue. by experience apparently all new horses there have swollen hocks for about 2 weeks till they adjust. but our bonus now is that the ground has been frozen for a good while, so their legs are kinda used to it! So we will see..


----------



## Fimargue

Cherrij said:


> Yes. that is the issue. by experience apparently all new horses there have swollen hocks for about 2 weeks till they adjust. but our bonus now is that the ground has been frozen for a good while, so their legs are kinda used to it! So we will see..


Yes, they get used to it. Of course it is a shock at first if they have only known soft ground. I ride all horses on concrete regularly, because when I take them out I ride on the road mostly. 

The problem arises if they have shoes, because the hoof cannot circulate the same way.



Cherrij said:


> Hope whatever you do from now on works for him, to keep him better! I am sure Forrest is glad you found him and are taking such good care of him!
> 
> It's sad to be in my small part of the world where finances and lack of availability of specialists can really slow down the chance to find what exactly it is...


Coming from Tihannah's journal. So, what's up with Grand?


----------



## Cherrij

Fimargue said:


> Coming from Tihannah's journal. So, what's up with Grand?


The same as usual - not really sure why he is not willing to step under with a rider, why his head goes up, not as high as Forrest throws.. and why he slipped so badly yesterday. 

When the other woman tried him a bit yesterday, he was swishing his tail like mad. When we were walking in the forest his tail was completely calm. He seems to show discomfort in his back, and I got part of my back sore from walking bareback yesterday.. 

The therapist will only be available in june/july this summer. but even she couldn't pinpoint the real issue - she explained how normally everything is tied together, but for him there are missing point that don't really explain everything. 

I would love to try arthritis supplement for him, but I just don't have the funds. I hope that loads more ST and a fitting saddle will solve at least part of all that. 

Most might be his inbalance, due to the leg injuries and him being almost 8, but barely worked..


----------



## Fimargue

Sounds like a balance issue, and he could have strained something. In the forest you weren't asking more than he could give. It seems to be when he is asked to put more strain on the backend with a rider, things get complicated for him. 

Like I said earlier, I had broken downhill racer who is now a balanced, rather uphill horse. Plus, I have helped to rehabilitate many horses. Have seen this kind of issues a lot.


----------



## Fimargue

I just saw this video. Is he still that stiff with the back legs?

Because what I see here is that the back does not swing and the hind legs do not come forward enough.


----------



## Cherrij

I think he has a stiff back now from the unfitting saddle. I cannot release it myself, and have to wait for therapy. And my lack of finances means I cannot get to him too often  So now its basically enjoy as much as we can and wait, give time to help him.. 
can't do proper rehab if never there.


----------



## Fimargue

I completely understand. But there are some things you can do to help when there. Do you stretch and massage him already?


----------



## Cherrij

Fimargue said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AnPZn48fKq0&feature=youtu.be
> 
> I just saw this video. Is he still that stiff with the back legs?
> 
> Because what I see here is that the back does not swing and the hind legs do not come forward enough.


No, not that bad. That video is about 3 months or might be less since he pulled the right hock. there I think I was just checking his movement, how he is feeling.. 
Now he actually knows how to use himself quite well, it's just using himself under a rider. Ok, I can understand that my bad saddle was one of major issues, but there still seems something unclear, and without working with rehab almost every day, I have no way to know when he will show bigger improvement. He has been better in the past 6 months since he was in the new stable - also doing some ST lately with other people.. will see how the new stable affects him - part of winter pasture is slopes.. actually apparently all the pastures have slopes and trees and all kinds of fun stuff.


----------



## Cherrij

This is the latest video..


----------



## Cherrij

Wow... this is fun. not. 
I offered Grand to be a blood donor. 
His brother offered too. 
His brother now backed out tonight, because we are moving on Sunday to a new stable, and the clinic says they keep the horses overnight after blood donation - which is all understandable, however they are not used to be driven to strange places too much and staying overnight might confuse them more.. so I am at a loss of what to do.. 

they should have said about the overnight stay at the very beginning..


----------



## Cherrij

[QU completely understand. But there are some things you can do to help when there. Do you stretch and massage him already?[/QUOTE]

oops, missed this one... I try to do some stretches and massages every time I am there, but this year it has been more like once a week or once in two weeks.. just because I don't have the money for fuel to get there


----------



## Cherrij

My little angel! 









More pics and info in the evening, but Grand and his brother are being excellent patients and blood donors!


----------



## Cherrij

So guys, yesterday was a day of a load of firsts!! 

It was the first time for me loading both brothers in a trailer. 
It was the first time me loading the brother!
It was the first time going to the clinic with horses. 
It was the first time for them both in the clinic. 
It was the first time Grand was handled by someone else out of the trailer and in a strange place. 
It was the first time for me to handle his brother in a strange place. 
First time weighing horses (first for them too) - but this was actually quite interesting how the brother quite quickly stepped on that carpet, but then got hard to manouver so he would stand on the correct spot. And Grand got a little scared of a carpet, but he listened to that woman and got weighed fine! 

It was the first time for them being in closed horse stalls (doors were metal bars and the buttom was solid, thank god, as they were kicking at them).

It was the first time for clippers for them - both got a rectangle clipped on their necks so they can find the veins! I was there for the brother - he did fine. Grand apparently too, because the moment they got places in the vet stalls (first time too), I ran out of carrots and went to get some more. And in that time I heard them go quiet in the vet stalls and then I heard buzzing! And when I came back Grand was done already.. 

And then it was the matter of donating their blood. They did ok with the needles and stuff - they were slightly sedated of course.. Grand was more sensitive when chancing the blood bags, he apparently could feel the needle in his vein and did not like it much.. 

They stood fine and quiet for a few hours, and when I came back close to the end, they both started making a loooooooot of noise! Kicking the front of the vet stall with their front legs a lot. And the acoustics of that horse clinic are great  We actually thought it's better if I am not near when they need stuff done. although by the end they were going hungry.. they are not used to being without food for so long, and even though they got quite a lot of carrots yesterday, they usually spend most of the day at their round bales.. 

When they were at the horse stalls, boxes to drink they could not calm down - Grand was kicking and screaming, the brother was just kicking.. And I was going deaf!. 

So then we loaded them in the trailer and went home. The hay in the net in the trailer evaporated till home  and at home they didn't care about anything else, just hay!

Their original offer was to keep the horses overnight. As then they can slowly take the amount of blood they need after working hours and the horse can rest till the morning. At first I thought that this will cancel our trip at all, because Grand would go nuts spending the night alone, and noone from the stable wants to create that stress for their horses. But we managed to arrange that we arrive during the day, they do it all and take us back home. 
But that meant that they only took around 5 litres from each horse.. if they stayed overnight they would take around 9 litres.. 

Grand is 700 kg. And a has very good bloodwork. 

So that would be 1450 kg of awesomeness! 








My champion standing and giving his blood.. one of the quiet moments when I was there








Mark of a hero - the braid I forgot to open and the clipped spot on the neck!And I know the halter is too small, but none of the xfulls fit my liking


----------



## Dragoon

I'm so glad it went well and both brothers made you proud!

But I'm wondering, what do they do with the blood? I've not heard of horses being blood donors before...

And I'm about to faint thinking of taking 5 litres! Lol.
D.


----------



## Cherrij

Thank you! 

Half the people from my stable were shocked by the 5 liters too, but these 2 horses have close to 70 liters in them.. so think about it.. if they take 0.5 liters from a 5 liter human, then 7 liters would be the same for the horse.. They really only felt hunger after the trip! 

They will take the plasma out of the blood, as there are horses in the clinic who need it already and they explained that mainly foals need plasma.. they are starting to prepare.. But a lot of people have issues donating their horse blood, because they live too far out from the clinic or they play out refuse to leave the horse over night (like our stable), and nobody understands why they can't just come and take it in the stable...


----------



## Fimargue

Cherrij said:


> https://youtu.be/3w3QzAxEGZw
> 
> This is the latest video..


Ok, that's better, but I still see some shortness on the left side. Straightness training is doing lateral work and exercises like backing up on the ground? 

That's so nice of you to have donated blood.


----------



## Fimargue

Cherrij said:


> [QU completely understand. But there are some things you can do to help when there. Do you stretch and massage him already?


oops, missed this one... I try to do some stretches and massages every time I am there, but this year it has been more like once a week or once in two weeks.. just because I don't have the money for fuel to get there [/QUOTE]

That's not too bad, at least you are doing it! That's very unfortunate. Must be hard for you. :frown_color:


----------



## Cherrij

Fimargue said:


> Ok, that's better, but I still see some shortness on the left side. Straightness training is doing lateral work and exercises like backing up on the ground?
> 
> That's so nice of you to have donated blood.


Straightness training starts with long, forward and stepping under - so we focus on lowering the head and engaging the hindquarters. Then we slowly try the same with a bend on circles and on straight lines, and then start Shoulder in. Apparently he can do even more, but not always.. His backing up is excellent most of the time - sometimes I try to ask him to back with a lower head too. During ST exercises backing is one of the ways to rebalance a horse.. of course it also largely depends on his mood. Sometimes he plain out pushes through my hand and shows that he cannot!


----------



## Cherrij

Saturday we just went for a small walk in hand to avoid ice and spend some times out with the horses that we will leave behind... It was nice.
They all wanted to explore and eat some forest stuff!  


























And yesterday we walked 13 km together, 2 people and 2 horses, in hand. Short recap - Grand slipped and almost fell within the first 1 km. My friend fell twice, both times because of her horse - he kinda stepped on her shoe and she fell, and then he decided to go somewhere else and dragged her a bit.. Otherwise no incidents, nice and calm. Arrived at the new place and horses are settling in in a quarantine for a few days - they have the riding arena as a paddock during the day and a big shelter during the night. 

It looks like they might get included in the herd fine, just worried about the shetty there..


----------



## Cherrij

On Monday visited again, took them out for a short walk, but the brother was a bit stressed as the whole herd had gone to the pastures and they could not see them, so we stayed near the stable and played around a little. Grand seems calm and attentive, but his brother is pushing him around a lot, as he has noone else to boss and needs something to do. 









Circus horse 

I finally got the homeopathy for Grand to try and help his back and SI joint, so will see if it works. Sadly it will be the stable owners task to watch him for improvements, for a few days. I hope I can film him trot a little today, and then on the weekend, but then I don't know when I will visit again. the meds are supposed to be given for 10 days, but if he gets better they should be taken off..


----------



## Cherrij

Brothers in arms went for the first big walk in the pastures! 

How many legs to a horse?








Training to be driven as a pair, I guess 








True brothers in arms  








He so SHINY!
















Go away woman! The chesnut mare is actually their relative - they are her uncles 
























Grand needs muscles... but they are pretty together


----------



## Cherrij

How many legs to a horse, round 2.








Love this one  








This one really makes me thing I need to work a lot more ST and drive him to build a load of muscles..


----------



## Cherrij

Yesterday was... not as great as it could be. 

At first we worked a little with ST basics, to tray and get him to rebalance again, work with his hindquarters. He succeeded a little. That was all fine.. 
Due to the fact that one mare is in heat and the others are not too happy about 2 new horses they don't get to the main hay feeder - so we left them in the arena again with their haynets so they eat something... 

Then we set up to go for a trail ride.. 2 horses and riders from the barn joined our 2 pairs.. I was last as usual (Grand seems to like being behind his brother) and this time he really wanted to be close to his bro. Even the first 10 minutes started with a fight almost - he falls through my hand, he doesn't react to my seat at all, just pushing his face in his brothers tail... for safety. 

So, we almost tripped down a little slope - the ground is opening up but in the forest the trails are still part frozen and Grand just haaaad to rush downhill... because - I had no brakes... 

SO he showed me the horse I never want to ride again - I have done all kinds of crazy things in the past and that's enough for me. I like my horse having brakes and turns and being smart and listening to me.. 

We struggled with not being up the brothers bum, we struggled with listening to me to step to the side to walk off icy bits, almost fell when he refused to hear me so I turned him into a tight circle - but that was part of a forest where the ground is totally not good for such actions.. so I am glad he managed to find his legs and keep us upright... 

Basically I am not happy with it all, at trot he was better, no being lame, the saddle seems to be ok for now, but I want a different bridle setup. Little S does no good when he turns or doesn't yield to slight pressure... I have to confess, makes me want to put a bit in his mouth.. 

So as he didn't stop when we arrived home, he actually trotted in the yard, I convinced him to go in the arena and we did some walk stop transitions. When I got a few in the direction I wanted and stopping quickly off my seat, I let him go free... 

The conclusion is that it was too soon for him to go on a trail there, he is in too much stress at the moment.. And I have no idea how I could train for competitions if he is such a stressy animal.


----------



## Cherrij

Soo... today was a much better day. 
I arrived to see and hear them gallop off to the pastures. So I just changed my boots and grabbed my camera and went to enjoy the sun with them, with no real objectives in mind.

I found them browsing the melting puddles, in these warm days the ice is melting and first greens are showing up.. It's always the puddles that get first grass in spring. 

























They are so shiny and so cool! 

They still get pushed around a little, but it's not even 2 weeks yet.. 
They slowly started moving towards home and I just slowly followed in hopes for some more good shots. Then Grand ran off a bit and came back  

























He has lost a bit of weight, but it's to be expected in a new place in springtime.. when grass grows he will get back to normal... I hope, or I will add more alfalfa and oil to his diet. 

Then as boys followed me up to the stable - yes, it actually is up - the pastures are downhill.. they got to eat hay while I groomed both of them and then I took Grand for a little bit of ST training. Need to work on it as often as I can, he needs to build muscles and balance. 

And this time I had a video camera and a tripod with me  So I got to film it all  

This is the longest one with most of the ST we did - actually it's the beginning of it all, just as we entered the arena. Unedited - this is how it goes for us, with all the ugly bits. ( I know I need to work on loads of things still) And there are some liberty bits at the end! 





Here is the one walking in LFS near the fence. Not as easy as it should be. 





And here we are back on a line, but he is staying with me in a small circle and we are just having some fun  

And I either need to position the camera better or learn to stay in the area it films 
And it is easier to raise canter with me on his blind side. When he sees me, he likes to ignore what I ask.


----------



## Cherrij

From Thursday when I had the lovely walk with both of the brothers.. I love that place.. I hope he really grows strong and fit this spring living there.. 








As I didn't try to ride on Thursday when the ground was good, Friday the ground was frozen under the little bit of melting snow. We did try some walk work with Orbitless that we borrowed from our brother.. I am thinking of getting rid of the Little S hack, because when he pushes into the pressure, the noseband falls quite low, and he sometimes fights lateral neck movements and makes the Little S turn sideways and push on his teeth. 

SO we tried Orbitless. 
Found out that his brother's head is smaller, quite a bit - Grand needed me to lower the Orbitless noseband 3 holes on one side, 2 on the other, theoretically I should have lowered the other side too.. 
Cheeky boy







He really decided to be special again 







Very special... 
Also shows our saddle setup at the moment - with the pillow it seems to fit, his back seems not to bother him anymore, he lets me saddle and everything.. also the tail swishing has lessened when riding - he only does it when I ask him to concentrate and work. 








So we did a bit of work at walk - searching the hand, going into the hand forwards, reaching into the hand when reins are lengthened.. Also managed to get very sensitive stops again, and a few small nice circles - which we will work a lot more on again.. Sometimes I hate the fact I have to restart with basics so often, because he gets too much time off.. It's not that he forgets, he just loses muscle strength.. 

And managed to get a little bit of nice bend at the long sides.... It was nice. Orbitless seems to agree with him. For now I will borrow it when I go alone to ride. Also probably riding with the bit to the forest, And make the noseband of that bridle into a sidepull. Just need 2 rings to add where to add reins. If he gets more used to the forest and works well there, I might use the sidepull there too. Might even take 2 reins at some point, try to ride bitless but add the bit if needed. 

Also, after a few minutes of working in contact at walk, he feels the need to shake his head. 
We had a teeth specialist visit from Germany, I think, and he mentioned some stuff working on other horses, that made me think more about Grands "perfect" teeth. Also about his trauma. I have been thinking for a while that he might have some TMJ issues. His head trauma was close to that spot on the head. His neck has been affected too. It looks like our exercises are helping and when chiro opened his throatlatch more, but somehow now I feel like I need to save up for that guy for next year, to discuss Grands teeth and how they might affect him. Even though my vet/dentist checked and said there is barely any hint of any issues - good teeth, just took the sides a bit off to free up the jaw a bit more.


----------



## Cherrij

Oh, the fun of it. 
Still haven't decided which tool is better for dealing with shedding - the rasp or the furminator. It actually gave me the idea to set up the camera on tripod and film grooming him next time..


----------



## Cherrij

Yesterday almost drowned my car in mud  

The wet spring has destroyed some roads and barely made it through to get to the stable.. 

Grand was not in the best focus mood, but as I hadn't been since last Friday, I wanted to try on the remade bridle and see how he reacts to it, at least in groundwork.. 









It's his bit bridle, that I easily turned into a cavesson for groundwork and a sidepull.. only worked so well because of the noseband being the type it is - with double strap under the jaw, which means it has metal pieces on the sides where I could add rings for reins! It is an Xfull size bridle... and the noseband is on the last hole and still higher than I would like... 

And this is 4 years ago - the third ride :O 









He liked to run and jump around yesterday... but we still managed some slow exercises too..


----------



## Cherrij

Saturday was a bit weird, because I went to help my aunt at her stable, thought I will need to feed and water horses, brush a few, lunge a few... but no, she puts me on a horse to lead clients into a trail ride. And you know what the more fun part is? It was the same two women I taught at my old workplace, the other stable..  While I am recovering from my injury I see them come to another stable  


Anyway... Yesterday got my car stuck in mud, twice. 
Got horrified by Grand's foot. 
But managed some nice stuff too.. 

Grand's new bridle setup. We laughed that it looks very dressagey from a distance, 2 reins and all  Just one is on the bit, the other is on the noseband/sidepull option.. 








My beautiful car enjoying the sunset... I do need an offroad car.... but I am not ready to give this one up! You know how it can be, get another car and it breaks down too much.. 








And my chickeeeeeeens enjoying the spring. (I do have 9 chickens and a crazy rooster, but some of them didn't join the photoshoot )








Did some more straightness training with Grand. He is getting better at it. There are things I still need to practice to do better, and then he will get even better, but I am confident that we are on the right path. 

He does overbend his neck. He does fall to all sides and forward quite often, so I have to be patient... But, if we really focus, we can do a few things. 

And a mirracle.. we trotted ground poles, 5 of them I think, just for the fun of it, and he only kicked the highest one... :O So I really want to start lunging him over poles again.. But have to see how his hoof is doing.. 

This is the LFS video (cut some bits out to make it shorter). At some bits it better, at some bits worse, but we keep trying. 





And here is us doing LFS with both reins on the sidepull and attempting a liiiiiiitle bit of Shoulder In. Its work in progress. But I like to see that his tail moves to the left too (He seems to be holding it to the right mostly) and he did start LFS with a hindleg, the outside one, but with a hindleg, instead of falling out over the outside shoulder and starting off that way. 





A weird quad type thing scared him a little there, but I got him to refocus fast. And the worst part for him - I had no treats!!! :O 


But as the Stable Owner feels bad that he has lost weight since moving in, he stood soaking his foot and having an extra portion of alfalfa. If he gets worse till may, and doesn't pick up weight till june (when grazing fat spring grass) I will add more stuff. But for now I want him to stay on hay/grass and a portion of alfalfa and little bit of oats. 

But might need to get biotin for his feet. Also wanted some glucosamine with msm for his joints, but grr.. I still don't have a job. 

I will find a way to get what he needs.


----------



## EstrellaandJericho

If you were close by I'd give you some. Bought some on sale and it ends up I don't need it!


----------



## Cherrij

EstrellaandJericho said:


> If you were close by I'd give you some. Bought some on sale and it ends up I don't need it!


Not so close...  8843 km between us at least.


----------



## Cherrij

Thursday I visited to pack Grand's foot - a baby diaper with ACV and a bit of copper sulphate in the hole. It actually survived quite long. Yesterday was too adventurous to manage to pack his foot, and it would not be safe, as they moved to a new pasture. I will visit soon again and pack it again, once he has settled a little. 

Yesterday I arrived mainly for the group straightness training session, and this time it was 5 people learning from us  And then we decided as a group, that as we are so many people there, it is better if we ride all the horses to the summer pasture together, will be easier and faster. So off we went for some adventure. 

Grand got a chance to pony a horse, one of the horses he has made friends with. And they both behaved well. At first Grand was rushing a bit, becoming heavy in my hand, not really wanting to respond to seat cues to slow down, but in the middle of the walk he got better and I could actually relax a bit with him. 
We walked as the third couple - actually all the ones who had to pony someone were in front, also because we walked faster and would struggle being behind slower horses. 

Preparing to start our adventure. 

















We impressed the BO with the fact that when she called "stop" from behind, we all stopped and waited for them to catch up with us and only then continued on. 

So 10 horses were moved without any incidents  

And afterwards we picked up the tack and stuff we needed to move as well, and came back to chill and take photos. 

So chill we did - making a beer advert 








Could be a wonderful place to take photos with reflections 








Brothers practicing their pair driving in liberty on their own  








Overall I am very impressed with Grand and happy, that even with his foot issues, he was sound going on gravel and stones.


----------



## Cherrij

So, I went to ride on Saturday! It was a horrible windy day, but the wind calmed down a bit in the evening when we got there. Even then, I decided it's smarter to ride with a bit in the big open area, as also it was the first time there.. 

Well it went all kinds of ways. It all started with my BF taking pics of how I am scratching Grand's sheath and the surrounding areas, as bugs are bothering them already. 

So saddled up, and off we went. Oh my, I really need to ride for ages in that saddle... somehow I don't feel comfortable in it.. 

Discussion about a small circle at walk ends up with the shoulder falling out and him doing a weird leg yield.. 








If only he would accept contact, not fight it.. then again, I was quite unstable in that saddle as well, so we just need to ride more and more and get used to the new setup. 








It is always an unending conversation!

















And I am so unused to sitting with my legs shorter, but these 2 photos are about his wonderful way of tripping at trot or canter... Still no idea what it could be. His back seems to be better after the meds we gave him, the saddle is fitting well with the pad, so the only thing I can do now is to train his topline, need the groundpoles and wait for the chiro to come in june. 

















I really need to trust my seat and ride him with loose rein.. 

















Something about this photo speaks to me, and I have no idea what..








Hopefully with looser reins we will be on the way to get rid of that huge under-neck and build the top of the neck.


----------



## Cherrij

And a few more... 









Loose rein makes him try to release the under-neck.... 








At canter he is completely different.. And even though standing nearby might make it feel like zooming around, he was extremely slow and calm.. he just has quite a big step, that makes him cover ground easily..


----------



## Cherrij

Tuesday I visited again, and it was not one of the best times.. But got some good stuff in there too... 
Just want to find a gel pad for his shoulders... 
Also thinking about lunging him in a chambon.. he needs to find a way to stretch in trot.. 
With all the weird and not so good stuff I managed to sort out some thoughts and find more things I want to try, but will see.. 

Yesterday was much better. I had a quick visit, mainly to apply creams to midge bites and feed some extra to him.. 






Years ago we trained Grand and his buddies to respond to a whistle as a "come home" call.. It's not coming home, as more coming to us - they get treats, we see that they are doing good and check over them... So most of the time when Grand is a distance away, I whistle. And now, after just 5-6 weeks in this herd, he brings them all to me :O I am impressed. 
Also, brothers stick together and their relative is with them, the red mare is the daughter of their brother. 

So I haltered Grand and took him out to feed and put the creams on, checked on the brother as well and applied creams, and then explained herd movements and relationships to my BF who came with me. He was trying to understand the ear expressions and faces and mutual grooming. which was good.. 

And captured the impossible shot - normally when Grand decides to scratch in an interesting position, I never have enough time to take my phone out of my pocket and turn the camera on, because everything happens so fast. But yesterday I succeeded!! 










And everyone loves that little pony photobombing everywhere!


----------



## Cherrij

WOOOW! I am amazed. 

I had the chance to attend Honza Blaha clinic as a listener. 
And it blew my mind. 
Even though I have studied different horsemanship methods, picking bits and pieces what seem to work for Grand, and also piling up classical dressage and all kinds of things, to just find what will work, what is the way we have to go, to achieve greateness; Honza opened my eyes even more and filled some information gaps I had from all previous knowledge. 

Everything is actually pretty simple and with his method I got Grand to lower his neck within a few minutes. And not just lower it so that the lower muscles are relaxed, but lowering and stretching it down... to an almost grazing position. 

The one thing I could not find how to do with him, now I can. 

Loads and loads of information in my head. But mainly, after seeing so many different horses succeed in this simple exercise and actually start to relax, I knew that it has to work for us.. and it did. Oh I need to remember to believe in us more, instead of worry if it will happen, will it work, maybe he is too weak, maybe he is this and that. 

Ok, I am not deleting the info about his issues with different vertibrae and muscles, but overall there are things we can do to help that without too much time and money. 

Hard to capture, rare to see up to now.. chilling horse..


----------



## Cherrij

Some of you may know that on 5th of May Grand has his birthday! And he is already 8 years old! Which means it is soon 5 years since he is mine and I am his human! :O Time sure knows how to fly! 

Sadly I had to work on the 5th and afterwards I had to go for my brother's birthday's dinner (oh yes, my horse is born on the same day as my little brother... ), so I only visited Grand around 21:30. My brother was very happy that Grand comes to his whistling as well and he recognized Snicks as his brother (he had never seen them together and had never seen Snicks either) - he immediatelly guessed which one is Snicks and said that their faces are very similar! 

So I could only treat Grand with some extra love and apples that I had with me.. 









As it was late, the photo quality is just horrible, but It was an amazing moment him stretching for another apple! He is great  And has some buddies! Some still boss him around, but he is first to respond to a whistle and the herd follows!


----------



## Cherrij

Monday was free for me, so I decided it's horsey time! 
At first I thought we might go for a nice trail ride. Then we wanted also to hitch Grand and Snicks into the carriage, so in the end we did that. And I kinda got a trail ride too  

I rode at walk about 3 km down to the summer pasture with nervous Snicks next to us, Grand was quite OK with everything apart from a few moments when he also got a bit nervous, but I managed to keep him going, even though I left my riding stick at the stable. 

Afterwards there was a crazy Snicks running around the pasture while mosquitoes were biting us and horses and we were fitting the harness to Grand. Looks like we need to adjust the chest strap higher. 

















But it was the first time fitting it for him, we only did about 10 minutes of walk on the big field with our friend holding us on the lunge line. Next time have to try in calmer circumstances and maybe without the person, because he has the tendency to push onto the handler. 

Also need a driving whip, as otherwise I cannot do a few things I need to correct for him.

So there is another horse driving bitless  

I am proud of his ability to stay calm, but he has lived alone for a few months at a time, so that might be why he keeps his calm. Sadly he is not enough of an authority to keep others calm around him.


----------



## Cherrij

Yesterday was a random visit just to take some photos and treat my boy with some carrots. He was a cutie to my BF  
He is still a bit too skinny but seems to be slowly gaining weight.


----------



## Cherrij

Oh wow, I disappeared for a month! 

I was thinking about doing a post a few times, however, I always was too tired or too busy with other things to actually sit down and write and sort through pictures. 

I have been on a few rides and a few groundwork sessions with Grand. And also realized that I missed our 5th together anniversary  Which was the 9th of June! 

It was been fun, it has been tiring, but everything seems to slowly show progress in different aspects of our time together.

Sometimes it feels like he is a mountain goat.. 








Always a great view across the ears to friends guiding us through trails  








And even a photo of us together!








He likes that pony and makes sure noone disturbs the sleep. 

















He has taste for beer.. 








And after finding out that I cannot get to my horse without wellies, I tried calling him over a longer distance again. And guess what? Slowly but surely he came to me  through the mud, over the field, to me! To stand together.. and of course steal some carrots from me.


----------



## Cherrij

And as I have the inspiration now, a bunch more pictures. 

This flower suprised me this year, being so full, so magnificent!








I have baby chicks!!!








And a new, polite rooster called Snowy 








And a pair of beautiful Cayuga ducks  









And proof that he rolls.. 
















And another reason to worry.. 
























Just mister Handsome


----------



## Cherrij

So finally I can post here again (I still could not recover my old password, so I registred anew, because either my email or HF are not wanting to cooperate). 

So I have been visiting my horse a few times, experimented with a few different things, had some stressful rides, had some awesome rides and just chilled with my best man  

















Visited once with my BF and Grand pulled the herd to us again, cantering to me! 







And the my BF took some pics of us working with bridleless riding. 

















































The focus went somewhere else, but man, was he chewing and thinking alot in that session. 









If I can communicate with him to keep walking and feel the turns I want him to make, then we can walk over as many ground poles as I want, do quite nice circles, I actually managed to see a few close to perfect ones, and he is actually stretching down and walking in a nice position when there is nothing on his head. 

Made me wonder again, if any bridles or halters actually let him feel comfortable enough.


----------



## Cherrij

So on Friday we had a little groundwork session after a while of doing not much again (apart from walking around bareback with a halter for 10 minutes), and this time it was in one of the pastures they use, with 3 more of his buddies, but his "baby" stayed back at the shelters.. 
He was abit off at the start, as I arrived he looked like he was depressed, when I walked over to talk to him, he was still all "meh", when his "baby" came, he kinda looked interested why I am touching another horse, and when I put his halter on and asked him to come with me, he was quite unwilling. but then we started walking away from the shelter and he started perking up a little. By the time we arrived to the pasture to do some ST, he was already focusing and looking interested in everything. We had some lovely stretching at walk, I think we had something close to extended trot next to me, but guys, it's not easy to run in a mowed pasture - the grass and the uneven ground, yikes!! 

When I asked him to trot he was easy, but when I asked to canter, I almost got pulled around the whole field, before I could block him. Apparently we provided enough distraction to the other 3 working on ST. 

Then I visited again on Saturday, with a plan to pretty him up and get some pics of us taken. Well, I trimmed his feet, prettied him up, rode a little, found out that my camera really dislikes dusk, and after the little ride in the arena (which was finally wet again as it rained), he was a bit sweaty, we walked a little while others got on their horses and hit the trails! 

It was just amazing - 4 horses and their riders going out to forests in dusk, with wonderfully smelling August fog coming in.. Loved every minute of it! 
And Grand still had enough power to trot with a lot of energy! :O 

So, back to the ride. As I might have said before, we have issues when it comes to riding. He won't stretch at the trot, and he sometimes blocks me really hard at turns, hard to do circles, hard to do anything. Saturday he was a completely different horse, and I think I did loads of things different. 
First was, I knew that we were amazing and tried to give him that feeling, so we zoomed around, I sat straight and enjoyed myself. 









He was light at canter, I could even make a circle without having to use my hands too much, and we even got a circle in trot with barely any contact on the reins! WHich is HUGE for us. He was still not stretching but he was becoming softer to my body cues. SO proud of him!

At the end we tried to jump a small cross, took us a few tries, but we did it once from the other side. 









And the conclusion is - that no matter how big or small your success is, leave as a winner! 









We achieved so little for some, but for us it was close to climbing a huge mountain. 
I sure hope one day we will leap forwards again!


----------



## Cherrij

So One day I visited alone, I just needed to be with my horse for a bit, and it was a successful being alone day - decided to walk him away to the pasture, with no great plan in mind, because can't plan things, when I know how herd bound he can be. 
At the start he tried to refuse going anywhere but then we agreed that we can go for a walk. Managed to get to the stable area, to the arena, with a few screams on the way, calling for his buddies. In the arena his focus was floating a bit, but managed to get a bit of trot, trotted some poles, and cantered only a little bit (all on line) as he was a bit too unfocused and had a come to jesus meeting because he decided to kick out towards me when I asked him to canter.. 3 times in a row. One kick I might ignore as it looked more like a happy buck. But three times aiming in my direction means someone has to remember to focus. 

So trotted some nice poles, gave him a quick shower and that was that. walked back calm and happy. 

He has a talent of looking pretty. And the way he is working the poles recently makes me believe that he will finally build his back! 










On Sunday went again, this time we were walking 3 very very slow geldings away from the pasture. the whole way we had to ask them to keep moving.. 

Then I helped my friend with a few things and went to lunge Grand a little before the loaner arrives and has her lesson - at walk. 
I have a girl coming to him now, she is 18, a bit scared to ride since she had an accident with a horse years ago.. So for Grand she is kinda perfect - she will give him walk therapy while she has her own walk therapy. They just need to grow on each other for a bit more. 

So before the walk lesson I decided to test Grands mood and use some of the ground poles. Started with 1 raised pole, ended with 3 trot poles and a canter pole, or a mini jump  

The photos are horrible blurry, because they are video shots, but they do show how he is understanding what he is supposed to do over poles! So hopefully I can soon do 3 raised poles and add some more and actually trot poles riding him! 

























Me happy with progress


----------



## SueC

Love the photos and what you do with your horse.  Very handsome horse, that Grand, and his huge personality just comes through in all the pictures!


----------



## Cherrij

So the magic has happened. I actually took a lesson on Sunday. After many years of riding without lessons. 
Was it worth it? 10000000 times YES! Even though we just worked at walk and trot. But we were nowhere near ready to try canter work.. 

Soo... A magic clue was handed to me. Grand basically totally disrespects my inner hand. He decides that he does not want to go straight on the long side, pulls inside, I try to hold on the outside, his head turns out, but he keeps going in, no matter what I do. 

So I was learning to hold the inside rein no matter what, and he was learning that he will move slightly bent to the inside with NO give to the inside rein, so he can't play those tricks on me. Spoilt baby got to work. 
Now I just need to get back into the arena and do it again 

And how could I have a riding lesson without pictures? 

It all started with "lalala" 







And then we got to work, and he actually cooperated quite easily. By the end of the lesson I could do serpents at walk, changing the bend, and trot the perimeter and do circles on both hands, without him trying to pull me in a direction he wants. AND he was trotting SLOW, with an actual rhythm. 
































What could be more fun, than to take your puppy for a horse ride? 








And before my lesson we tried to pose for pictures.. 









And he has his own opinions about photoshoots.. 








My tiny puppy (3 months), met the 6 month old puppy..


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

As always I love seeing pics of Grand. But that 'pose' one is awesome! One to hang on the wall


----------



## Cherrij

Thanks @ShirtHotTeez  

I went to ride again yesterday, and of course, I can't have 3 good sessions in a row. So yesterday he apparently had consumed some rocket fuel, and any attempt to work on our exercises at the beginning was failing, so I asked my friend to let us use the full arena and let him go. 

And he was going. Canter, CANTER, CANTER. just keep flying around the arena. Wooooow, lets make a circle, now I want a random figure, lets turn here, lets speed up on every long wall and then wait till the last moment near the fence to turn. Lets speed up again and run some more. I actually could not sit on him anymore and ask him to slow down. I stood in half seat and grabbed a handful of his mane.. sheesh.. Who said harness type horses, heavier type ones are slow? 


But afterwards we managed to find a few good moments and I even managed to trot almost a circle with good rhythm and him not fighting me.. So we ended there.. 

Who could have known that I just really need to be a bit harsher with him and show him that my inner hand will not give when he wants to.


----------



## Cherrij

I wanted to post with the pictures, and possible videos, however, I now find out I was not very smart when I decided to allow Icloud to store my photos and videos from my phone. As now I cannot just simply open the phone on my PC and download everything as I used to, but I have to go through the tedious process of actually getting my photos off Icloud the hard way. 


However, I really, really have to share this. 

Yesterday was my Birthday, and I had planned a trail ride with the BO. Another person wanted to join, and then another one as well. So it was the 4 of us going for a ride. I did not know which path we will take until I noticed us not going to the direction our normal trails are!

To my surprise, the BO said, that she wants to go on an adventure, and as most of the horses at our barn are really calm and safe on trails, we went.. to explore!! 

This was Grands first time with a part of the herd that did not include his brother, and it was a load of other firsts! 

When we started, I kept him third. BO in front, the least safe rider just behind her, the slowest one behind me.. Well.. that was the start 

Then Grand showed me clearly, that he is getting impatient, annoyed with SUCH slow movers in front, and as he just had a massage on Sunday, I let him leave the row and we moved to the other side and slowly, but surely took the lead - everyone was fine with it, because we did not endanger anyone, we all just allowed the fastest horse at walk to move to the front. As it is much better to stop him and ask him to wait, than keep asking him to walk slower, also lets him walk at a free pace which he needs. 


Then we turned on a nice forest trail and set sails for a trot! Grand was trotting in front of others for the first time! And he did great - a nice rhythm and just going forwards. He did turn his head on a few things, but that's normal for him trotting first on a new trail, that he has never ever been on! 

We kept being first on the trail, passing forest worker cars and trailers, and then we arrived near forest machinery. Of course, there all of them decided to be a little cautious, Grand wanted to be in a tail, so I let him (meeting scary noises in the forest for the first time). However the lead mare also decided not to move forwards, so we started asking our horses to move out of line and go forwards - and then first 3 of us moved out beautifully. Walked past that spot and found a lovely trot trail - yeey! 

Passed a big scared dog easily, and met 2 cows on the field. It felt like Grand remembered how he had seen cows when he was just a colt, because I had the feeling he wants to climb into the cow pasture and say hello 

The cows were a bit scared of us though.

Then we managed to avoid crossing a huge ditch, because we found the end of it, and started the next part of our adventure - to find a path that leads us back home through completely wild fields! 

That was really fun, because we barely had any idea which direction to go, the grass was as tall as most of the horses, we met a few bambies - Grand jumped to the side only because he saw the lead mare startle - the bambies were on his right, so he could only hear them, but he does not suddenly spook from noises normally.. The only horse that didn't spook was our fatty draft, who just looked to the ones in front with a suspicious expression and continued snacking on the grass  

At one spot our BO dragged us on a wrong turn into the bushes, so we all just turned around and me and Grand led the way. I just randomly chose a path that looked like there could have been a path and I was right. Grand bravely walked forwards and got us out of the jungle, and even led the last trot near home. 

They were all wet after this trail, even though we trotted only in a few short spots, but the day was quite warm and walking through soft ground and long grass is not that easy! 

Grand is now getting oats with magnesium and homeopathic drops for his deep waist muscles. 

His massage showed he is much better than he was last year, but there still are some issues.. 

Pictures from the massage will also appear, when I finally deal with them  

Time just runs away from me. 


I am very very proud of my boy, who was such a wonderful trail horse  And I didn't even use the riding stick.. not even when he was not so keen going forwards near the forest machinery..


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Happy birthday for the 5th :happy-birthday8:

Isn't it great to go on a group ride, glad it went so well for you


----------



## Cherrij

ShirtHotTeez said:


> Happy birthday for the 5th :happy-birthday8:
> 
> Isn't it great to go on a group ride, glad it went so well for you


Actually, the 4th 


It is always nice to ride in company, and quite fun to see that my horse can behave like those old timers too


----------



## Cherrij

I just realised, I didn't even say thanks, I am so sorry @ShirtHotTeez !

This evening 2 horses returned to the herd - One that was gone a few months, one that was gone a few years. Nothing major happened, as most of the horses know that one, and he didn't ask for trouble.. 

But Grand was just beautiful! 
So shiny and just being his wonderful self!  

View attachment 969241










































The main part of the herd stopped for a break - if you click on the photo, you will see it bigger and see that the foal is nursing from it's mom behind Grand. Grand and Snicks, his brother are being shields between the herd and the newcommer. 
















Brothers stick together time from time.. 








Grand is second from the left - flanking his brother and being the shields for the center of the herd - as everyone has to have a role in the herd in a moment of need.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

you are becoming quite the photographer Cherrij !! Beautiful pix


----------



## Cherrij

So, while I was not updating this journal, more magic has happened. Like, I didn't ride from my Birthday till the 15th of September, when I had to ride to test saddles. 

I finally went through the pics with the chiro, and had some fun about that, and I still have 700 pictures only partially sorted from our saddle testing event! 

Grand is wonderful, as usual.. 

The Chiro wanted to check his tongue and jaw movements, and he clearly had an opinion of "NOPE, I am not taking part in this horrible ordeal" and in the mean time the Chiro was saying "I am too small for these horses!"  









Maybe if I do this she will leave me alone?








She found a spot on his hindleg that made me think he will sit down on top of her. He was actually sitting down on his haunches for the first time in ages and lifting his back! 









"That's the spot woman, do your magic!"








Well, he really enjoyed it and hopefully with added magnesium to his feed and plenty of rest, and the new saddle he will be much better. 

Did I just say new saddle? YES!

Grand has something for his back.. Something special. 









Grand has his own Ghost Quevis!








I never would have thought I would buy brown tack for a brown horse, but this was the saddle brought to the testing and I really wanted one, so now I am poorer, but Grand's back will be spared from ill fitting saddles for the rest of his life!

I didn't get to test the Quevis for a trail ride, because Grand came up lame on Sunday when we were supposed to ride on trails, but I walked enough in it to understand that in a few sessions I will be able to ride in it normally.. 

I tested Ghost Italy in Saturday and felt quite good and I think even these pictures show how well Grand moved, because I rarely see such hindleg action! 









"Why can't we zoom around like crazy?"
















I can't wait till I can sit in that saddle again and I still don't really believe that on Sunday I left the tack room with a new saddle in it 

So life is great, huh?


----------



## Cherrij

Between then and now, Grand has been lame on and off so basically we just spent time from the ground and a few short rides for us to get used to our Ghost Quevis. And also running around fitting Ghost saddles for others doesn't help much with time for my own horse, if I have a job 8-5pm. As it's dark at 5 already... 

But so the time has come when we take a few steps forwards. 

Yesterday was Latvia's 100th Birthday, so I prettied Grand up  
And we were lucky to have a friend with a camera at the barn  

Pretty horse with that tiny bridle 








He may be too much on the forehand, but for Grand even this is a huge achievement, because he has always been very unwilling to lower his head and neck! 








Taking everything with a smile and just being chill! 

























It always starts like this.. 







But he soon realises, that he can do more.. 








And it's a pleasure! 







La-La land  








It doesn't happen often, that I dare to let myself go, but now we can even attempt circles with no hands


----------

